# ASUS PRIME X470-PRO (Issues and Successes)



## AlphaC

If you uninstalled the AIsuite and it fixed your fan issue maybe your fan profiles haven't been calibrated.


----------



## nappydrew

I echo the previous comment. I'd go into UEFI and let it optimize your fans all over again.


----------



## nappydrew

I'm looking for owners of this board to give me feedback about their experiences with it. Are you happy with your purchase, so far?

Also, sorry for back to back posts.


----------



## Helliarc

AlphaC said:


> If you uninstalled the AIsuite and it fixed your fan issue maybe your fan profiles haven't been calibrated.


I did calibrate the profiles, even switched them to DC only and back. I'm hoping it's just a software issue, ASUS Tech support wants me to unplug all my fans and run ONLY the CPU fan, which will be the next step if the problem recurs after uninstalling the AI software, after that, they want me to RMA the CPU cooler, which if that happens, it's unfortunately going into the review and I'm just going to buy a water cooler.


----------



## Helliarc

nappydrew said:


> I'm looking for owners of this board to give me feedback about their experiences with it. Are you happy with your purchase, so far?


I love the way it looks..... and it so far has overclocked my memory flawlessly. Other than the Fan header acting up, I love it. Never had a BIOS with a mouse cursor, either... that's a blast! One bit of improvement (To the RGB side...) would be like a floodlight RGB over the ram... That would be siiiick.


----------



## Reous

Helliarc said:


> and 3666MHz on the RAM...


Hey 

have you done any tests for RAM stabilty like HCI Memtest or RAMTest?
Can you post maybe some pics with RTC, CPUz, ...?

Thanks


----------



## AlphaC

Overclocking ASUS x470


----------



## crakej

AlphaC said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTym8Pyw9eI
> 
> Overclocking ASUS x470


Thanks for posting - very interesting


----------



## nappydrew

AI3 is a disease!

I've had it cause nothing but problems on MANY Asus boards, and I find that it almost always eventually causes some sort of problem, or conflict. From personal experience, I implore you to manually OC your system through BIOS, instead. The suite is buggy, the temps and voltages it reports are wildly inaccurate. Use HWINFO64, for hardware reporting, if you can't use an actual meter.


----------



## MightyUnit

*May I ask a question?*

I am interested in this board with a 2700x. I need DTS connect. Does this board offer it? I see it uses the Realtek® S1220A. In other ASUS boards this audio chipset does offer DTS connect as a feature. Would one of you owners please check and get back to me?!

Thanks!


----------



## LancerVI

MightyUnit said:


> I am interested in this board with a 2700x. I need DTS connect. Does this board offer it? I see it uses the Realtek® S1220A. In other ASUS boards this audio chipset does offer DTS connect as a feature. Would one of you owners please check and get back to me?!
> 
> Thanks!



I just built a system with this board and I see NO option to use DTS Connect with Windows 10 1803. Really frustrating. I installed my Creative Labs X-fi Titanium HD.


----------



## Erisique

Hey guys, having troubles to find stable OC of my Corsair Vengeance LPX white 2x8gb 3000Mhz kit with my 2600x. Now I successfuly run on default 2133Mhz @1.2V. Tried docp profile with increased soc voltage (w/o that it couldn’t even post), but it crashed/rebooted. Tried manualy 3000Mhz @1.35V and @1.38V but still crashes and reboots. Tried lower frequencies aswell but it was just never stable. Any ideas for succesful OC?


----------



## mablo

Try this dram calculator. It helped many a ppl. 

http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

Read in there how it works and the thread.


----------



## Alex K

Got mine with 2700x

G.Skill 3600 16/16/16/16/36 kit on Samsung chips, was not able to work on 3600Mhz without issues.
But I was able to setup memory on 3533 with 14/15/15/15/30.

Board itself feels good. 
Except for one thing:
*WHo the hell in Asus calculated VRM radiators. It only looks solid! I don't know what will be in overclocking, but I really want to measure temps on VRM, as even in stock I feel like it's pretty hot. Or MB I'm a bit paranoid. *

But I really can't understand how such a radiator








Can make VRM cool.

Anyway, will measure temps on the back side of motherboard & radiator and post some results.


----------



## ObiWanShinob1

umm, software overclocks are not good bro.

do literally everything in the bios because with software, even a memory leak can screw something up, whereas with bios, nothing can other than a hardware failure. If I were you, I'd uninstall all software OC stuff, delete all the registries and folders and start BIOS overclocking/fan control. I mean they even have a GUI now a days. I remember when I had to overclock older systems by changing headers on the mobo lol


----------



## AgathoN667

Just as a quick note - I had the same issue with the fans. In my case the case fans all stopped working and the cpu fan was running very slow. HWinfo showed deadly temps in the higher 90° C for the CPU and it was downclocking to ~3.4 ghz. I have AIsuite not installed, I do use Hwinfo and msi afterburner though. There are multiple posts around the net about this issue:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...teriously-stopping-on-the-ASUS-Prime-X470-Pro
This one mentions a theory quoted about the Super IO chip not digging getting prod by multiple programs.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8iykdf/the_asus_prime_x470_pro_has_been_nothing_more/
In this reddit thread multiple user confirm the issue aswell.

Dont buy this board.


----------



## ScomComputers

"Dont buy this board."- LOL 
I use this board and nothing issues and anything.. 
Bios4008,water cooler....
And here my test videos:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCitu_Zn1xeowRTmR-Y0v_EQ
But i know there is problem with pwm fan controls and super io chip!


----------



## MishelLngelo

ScomComputers said:


> "Dont buy this board."- LOL
> I use this board and nothing issues and anything..
> Bios4008,water cooler....
> And here my test videos:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCitu_Zn1xeowRTmR-Y0v_EQ
> But i know there is problem with pwm fan controls and super io chip!


What about RAM, Wow's on that front ?


----------



## ScomComputers

MishelLngelo said:


> What about RAM, Wow's on that front ?


Rams works fine....Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR-4 16GB/3000 KIT (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ver.4.21..samsung...


----------



## MishelLngelo

ScomComputers said:


> Rams works fine....Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR-4 16GB/3000 KIT (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ver.4.21..samsung...


Encouraging, hope my works better than now, 3200MHz but anything over and is not reliable. Will be joining the club next week when I get my MB.


----------



## ScomComputers

MishelLngelo said:


> Encouraging, hope my works better than now, 3200MHz but anything over and is not reliable. Will be joining the club next week when I get my MB.


Do not worry, there will be no problem, but forget the aida64!


----------



## mollikolli

Hwinfo reading the ite sensor is what is causing the fan problems. Hwinfo author posted about this on his forum and said he's been in contact with Asus to get this fixed. ETA next bios update. Meanwhile you can disable ite monitoring from Hwinfo. Or just sell your board xD

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread...utting-down-after-a-while-when-running-HWiNFO


----------



## MishelLngelo

Changed from x370 to x470 today. Looking good for now, passing benchmarks and not giving programs and windows hard time. Will run endurance tests tonight.


----------



## LancerVI

Anyone else having trouble with BIOS 4011??? I kept getting random reboots and blue screens. With 4008, it's rock solid.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, I tried 4011 but not as stable or able to get RAM to full speed. As both have AGESA 1.0.0.2a code I suspect it's the vulnerability protection (SMU 43.18) that is problematic. 4008 now and it's fine.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Getting somewhere.


----------



## iNeri

Thermal test:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody using StoreMi ?


----------



## mollikolli

Cant find a BCLK setting in the bios. Am I blind or is it just not there?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mollikolli said:


> Cant find a BCLK setting in the bios. Am I blind or is it just not there?


Not there.


----------



## Nirvanax

Hi guys,

I have a problem with my new Asus prime x470 pro. No signal at all from the hdmi port. I contacted the seller and he told me that this board needs an additional graphic card to work.
He says this happen "because i use a ryzen 2700x cpu!"

This sound very strange to me...but what is your opinion please?

Inviato dal mio LG-H930 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Exactly, R7 2700x or any from those series do not have a GPU built in and need a dedicated graphic card. For now, only true Ryzen processors with GPU are 2200g and 2400g.


----------



## ScomComputers

MishelLngelo said:


> Exactly, R7 2700x or any from those series do not have a GPU built in and need a dedicated graphic card. For now, only true Ryzen processors with GPU are 2200g and 2400g.


I sent you pm,did you read it ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

ScomComputers said:


> I sent you pm,did you read it ?


Sorry, didn't get notification of the private message. Just seen it now. I'l get right on it.


----------



## Nirvanax

MishelLngelo said:


> Exactly, R7 2700x or any from those series do not have a GPU built in and need a dedicated graphic card. For now, only true Ryzen processors with GPU are 2200g and 2400g.


That's a good new! It probably means that my mb is not damaged!
Thanks

Inviato dal mio LG-H930 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

ScomComputers said:


> "Dont buy this board."- LOL
> I use this board and nothing issues and anything..
> Bios4008,water cooler....
> And here my test videos:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCitu_Zn1xeowRTmR-Y0v_EQ
> But i know there is problem with pwm fan controls and super io chip!



Hi, i have a question regarding that board in terms of overclocking a 2700x and the *VRM temps*,and yes i watched the video from the buildzoid guy...but i was not impressed by this burnout:devil:.
I don't want to burn anything while benching or testing stability! And that's the part on the video that might made me a bit frighten 



Also planning to place the parts in a Dark Base Pro rev.2 which should be in stores nearly 14 days.


Greetings


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> Hi, i have a question regarding that board in terms of overclocking a 2700x and the *VRM temps*,and yes i watched the video from the buildzoid guy...but i was not impressed by this burnout:devil:.
> I don't want to burn anything while benching or testing stability! And that's the part on the video that might made me a bit frighten
> 
> 
> 
> Also planning to place the parts in a Dark Base Pro rev.2 which should be in stores nearly 14 days.
> 
> 
> Greetings


Let me put it this way. 2700x at 4.25GHz and 1.4v (1.417 at 100% load) VRM temps <60c (<50c on the top of heat sink measured by IR thermometer). Tha's nowhere close to burning it.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

THX MishelLngelo


----------



## creatie

Prime X470-Pro random and weird black screen

I built a new PC as below config last month and it started my nightmare. 

The PC randomly black screen in low CPU usage and NO related errors in event views (it only shows "power off unexpected", "dump fail" etc.).

At the beginning, I thought it was caused by overclock. I disabled all overclock options in bios and win10, even Cool & Quiet, set performance bias to None or Auto. I used aida64, OCCT, Furmark, memtest, Fritz Chess, etc. to test for hours and days, NO black screen. 

But when I start to use it with low workload (internet browsing, listening music, downloading, etc.) daily, it occurred black screen again. 
Sometimes several times in one hour, sometimes one or two times in days. 

And when the black screen occurs, I can PING that PC successfully and read the files/folders shared by that PC from another laptop/pc; it seems you can't remote desktop to that PC when black screen. Keyboard, mouse is dead (Caps Lock light didn't on / off when you press); no signal to TV or monitor, CPU fans and VGA, motherboard, chassis fans work as normal. 
I can't reset the PC by press the RESET on chassis (it works when PC working normally), I only can press the POWER button for 3 seconds to power off the PC. And after I re-power on the PC, sometimes it ask you to enter BIOS.

The video card is from my another PC. It works well on that one for years. Memory is tested on other PC, no issue. I don't have a CPU to replace and test. But I think it's motherboard issue. 

I almost try to change every settings in the BIOS to test, I didn't install AI Suite, any RGB software on my PC, no start HW monitoring tools.Tried ultimate power plan, ryzen power plan, performance power plan, no timers for sleep...... I try to set everything I could figure out. Sometimes I even believe I fixed it after using it without black screen for day, then it black screen again. 

Please anyone can help me???

My build:
AMD Ryzen 2700x
Prime X470 pro BIOS 4011
Gskill DDR4 3200
AMD R9 370 4G HDMI to TV, DP to monitor
Win 10 Pro x64


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'd suggest you downgrade BIOS to 4008, I had same symptoms with 4011, I think that it's because of that security update, otherwise all settings look same.


----------



## allikat

Anyone have any idea when this board and the near identical Strix x470 are getting a BIOS update?
I think we all agree it needs one.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, new one is needed alright, 4011 is no good. I had to keep 4008 for 3600MHz RAM to be stable. There's ADESA 1006 already out there.


----------



## allikat

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, new one is needed alright, 4011 is no good. I had to keep 4008 for 3600MHz RAM to be stable. There's ADESA 1006 already out there.


Yeah, I'm using 4008 on my strix, and it's struggling to get my B-die over 3000MHz on my 1600. I'm not sure it's well tested with Ryzen 1. Pretty sure anything that applies to the Prime applies to the Strix too. They're pretty much the same board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There's 4012 for x370, should trickle down to us soon.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did anybody try StoreMi yet, I don't quite understand it ?


----------



## creatie

MishelLngelo said:


> I'd suggest you downgrade BIOS to 4008, I had same symptoms with 4011, I think that it's because of that security update, otherwise all settings look same.


I downgraded BIOS, RMAed RAM. But problem still there.

And I tested memory,
if I enable 'virtual memory'/"paging file" in win10 , and start eight HCI memtest (each 2048MB), one of them will find huge amounts of erros, when mentest just starts.

if disable 'virtual memory'/"paging file" in win10, ans start HCI memtest to test as more as they can (around 15GB), no erros . 

use memtest86 test in DOS, no erros.


any ideas?


----------



## MishelLngelo

'virtual memory'/"paging file" is on disk, nothing to do with real RAM.


----------



## creatie

MishelLngelo said:


> 'virtual memory'/"paging file" is on disk, nothing to do with real RAM.


Yes, that's why I don't understand.


----------



## MishelLngelo

New BIOS just released, no change for AGESA.

Version 4018 2018/07/20 

PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 4018
Improve system performance

Will be flashing it soon.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## mablo

To all the ppl getting black screens. I highly recommend removing AI Suite. It is absolute garbage. Use HWinfo64 instead. Sadly no fan control, but that can be achieved in BIOS.


----------



## allikat

4018 is out for Strix too.
Seems to help with memory a little, but not enough. Come on Asus, I had this speed out of an MSI B350 board on Hynix AFR, now I have a nice "high end" Asus X470 and my very expensive B die is... only barely stable at 3000MHz? Something here is not right.

Am I getting a Crosshair 3 vibe here?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed it and spent some time setting everything up again as .CMO file is not working. Good thing I printed last RTC. Got same results with RAM, 3600 CL16 but processor is now slightly higher, 4.25 instead of 4.2 I had all stable before and it's now with slightly lower Voltage, just under 1.4v.
All told nothing revolutionary. My PB2 is still not working properly so I'm back to old time OC. for "Damn the torpedoes" settings.
I guess new AGESA will have to wait for MD to finalize those new processors or even Zen2.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

*Samsung E-Die success*


----------



## MishelLngelo

If somebody needs it, here's my setup for RAM


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@MishelLngelo


What Latency do you have on the Prime X470 Pro ?
Mine were ~66.6ns :devil:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> @MishelLngelo
> 
> 
> What Latency do you have on the Prime X470 Pro ?
> Mine were ~66.6ns :devil:


This was best I got


----------



## Keith Myers

*System Information Viewer also an alternative*



mablo said:


> To all the ppl getting black screens. I highly recommend removing AI Suite. It is absolute garbage. Use HWinfo64 instead. Sadly no fan control, but that can be achieved in BIOS.


Or try SIV (System Information Viewer) http://rh-software.com/ which will show you more of your systems sensors and parameters than HwInfo64.


And it controls gpu fans too.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Keith Myers said:


> Or try SIV (System Information Viewer) http://rh-software.com/ which will show you more of your systems sensors and parameters than HwInfo64.
> 
> 
> And it controls gpu fans too.


Ugh, got rid of it ages ago, it's been only trouble and still is.


----------



## Keith Myers

*What issues?*



MishelLngelo said:


> Ugh, got rid of it ages ago, it's been only trouble and still is.


What kind of issues did you have? What kinds of issues are you having if you don't even run it? SIV doesn't install or change anything to a system unless you have it autostart. I've never had any issues with SIV over ten years of using it on many different kinds of hardware.:thinking:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Keith Myers said:


> What kind of issues did you have? What kinds of issues are you having if you don't even run it? SIV doesn't install or change anything to a system unless you have it autostart. I've never had any issues with SIV over ten years of using it on many different kinds of hardware.:thinking:


I was actually referring to AIsuite. SIV and HWinfo to some extent can cause trouble when accessing same sensors XFR does specially under load, When bechmarking it's better turn them off because they can alter results.


----------



## Beatinstick

Just installed this motherboard today and am absolutely disappointed so far after spending the last few hours trying to get an overclock going. Boy, when this motherboard fails to post, it really really fails. 

After making tweaks that this mobo didn't like I kept having to manually restart the computer multiple times to get back into the bios, as when trying and failing to post my monitors would not even come on most of the time. And even then, I ended up having to reset the CMOS multiple times to even make it to the bios/screens would just stay black after a handful of restarts. Side note - the CMOS is just two exposed pins which is a little less convenient than I'm used to, I found that a little bit odd.. I've only spent about 3-4 hours messing with it so far, but what I see is not good. This motherboard seemed to have a very unhealthy time when I would attempt pretty much any type of overclocking. It literally entered a bios recovery screen at one point which I didn't end up having to do, but what the hell. It also crashed IN bios twice after failing to post. I had to reset the CMOS because the settings it was loading into bios with were evidently not stable. It also had a glitched out bios once(graphics/layout was all weird), I was able to load defaults, save & restart though.

I'm running a 1600x, coming from an MSI B350 Tomahawk which I purchased while it was even newer than this board and I still never had ANY of these sorts of problems, was always able to get to the bios when it failed to post after tweaks. I'll be messing with it tomorrow and hopefully I'll figure it out, but in the meantime I am at all stock clocks and it is running my 3200mhz RAM at 2133 mhz. I had the ram stable at 2933 at one point with no CPU OC, as soon as I tried to OC the CPU I ended up having to revert everything to defaults again and could not get the RAM to hold 2933 again.

Mobo came with 4011 loaded, I'm crossing my fingers that this board stops acting so finicky when I try version 4018 or 4008 tomorrow. Gotta find a flash drive first, I always lose them!


----------



## Reous

@Beatinstick Are you using the right Ram slots A2 and B2 (grey one)?
What kind of Ram do you use?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Beatinstick said:


> Just installed this motherboard today and am absolutely disappointed so far after spending the last few hours trying to get an overclock going. Boy, when this motherboard fails to post, it really really fails.
> 
> After making tweaks that this mobo didn't like I kept having to manually restart the computer multiple times to get back into the bios, as when trying and failing to post my monitors would not even come on most of the time. And even then, I ended up having to reset the CMOS multiple times to even make it to the bios/screens would just stay black after a handful of restarts. Side note - the CMOS is just two exposed pins which is a little less convenient than I'm used to, I found that a little bit odd.. I've only spent about 3-4 hours messing with it so far, but what I see is not good. This motherboard seemed to have a very unhealthy time when I would attempt pretty much any type of overclocking. It literally entered a bios recovery screen at one point which I didn't end up having to do, but what the hell. It also crashed IN bios twice after failing to post. I had to reset the CMOS because the settings it was loading into bios with were evidently not stable. It also had a glitched out bios once(graphics/layout was all weird), I was able to load defaults, save & restart though.
> 
> I'm running a 1600x, coming from an MSI B350 Tomahawk which I purchased while it was even newer than this board and I still never had ANY of these sorts of problems, was always able to get to the bios when it failed to post after tweaks. I'll be messing with it tomorrow and hopefully I'll figure it out, but in the meantime I am at all stock clocks and it is running my 3200mhz RAM at 2133 mhz. I had the ram stable at 2933 at one point with no CPU OC, as soon as I tried to OC the CPU I ended up having to revert everything to defaults again and could not get the RAM to hold 2933 again.
> 
> Mobo came with 4011 loaded, I'm crossing my fingers that this board stops acting so finicky when I try version 4018 or 4008 tomorrow. Gotta find a flash drive first, I always lose them!


You got worst BIOS possible (4011) for that MB, I suggest you downgrade to 4008 or upgrade to 4018. 
Bios has many settings and some are very ambiguous so you have to understand them and their meaning first but that's Asus for you, they like to be different.
Before you start OCing manually, give TPU and DOCP a try and after you see what settings they make you can just modify them. 
Debugging display/lights are badly missing and audible post codes only react on total failure,otherwise no much help. 
Missing CMOS reset button (all MBs made with OC in mind should really have it), I connected a start/reset button and wires from an old case to CMOS reset posts so I don't have to dig in to do it, always done that. 
I had very few soft "bricks", it usually takes few minutes for BIOS to come back "alive" afterwards and displays in safe mode with "Press F1 to enter BIOS" and make changes. Many times just entering BIOS and saving (F10) got it going.
When changing memory settings/speed it may be good to switch power off after saving settings. That helps "Memory training" and it accepting changes. 
There are 10 or more place holders to save settings after every successful changes, very practical as pressing F2 after starting BOOT process gives you opportunity to load previous settings.


----------



## Keith Myers

MishelLngelo said:


> I was actually referring to AIsuite. SIV and HWinfo to some extent can cause trouble when accessing same sensors XFR does specially under load, When bechmarking it's better turn them off because they can alter results.


Oh, I thought you were referring to an issue with SIV. I don't benchmark. I just run the computers. SIV is always running on the Desktop in a central window as my main information center about what's going on with the computer.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BIOS 4018 changed the way to set Performance Boost, can's find what it means.


----------



## Beatinstick

Reous said:


> @Beatinstick Are you using the right Ram slots A2 and B2 (grey one)?
> What kind of Ram do you use?





MishelLngelo said:


> You got worst BIOS possible (4011) for that MB, I suggest you downgrade to 4008 or upgrade to 4018.
> Bios has many settings and some are very ambiguous so you have to understand them and their meaning first but that's Asus for you, they like to be different.
> Before you start OCing manually, give TPU and DOCP a try and after you see what settings they make you can just modify them.
> Debugging display/lights are badly missing and audible post codes only react on total failure,otherwise no much help.
> Missing CMOS reset button (all MBs made with OC in mind should really have it), I connected a start/reset button and wires from an old case to CMOS reset posts so I don't have to dig in to do it, always done that.
> I had very few soft "bricks", it usually takes few minutes for BIOS to come back "alive" afterwards and displays in safe mode with "Press F1 to enter BIOS" and make changes. Many times just entering BIOS and saving (F10) got it going.
> When changing memory settings/speed it may be good to switch power off after saving settings. That helps "Memory training" and it accepting changes.
> There are 10 or more place holders to save settings after every successful changes, very practical as pressing F2 after starting BOOT process gives you opportunity to load previous settings.


Hey thanks for the help guys lmao. I forgot about this being a thing and had them in A1 and B1. My assumption is always that the closer to the CPU the better so I opted for that channel without realizing the manual recommends A2 and B2. Looked at a picture of my setup before I swapped out the B350 and saw it was the same case on that mobo as well, guess I'm a bit rusty and didn't think of that haha. As soon as I swapped them to A2 and B2 it helped a lot. I was able to get 3066 fairly stable but still not a simple 3.9 CPU OC. I just updated to bios 4018 and am trying out 3066 memory with 3.9 on the processor. That's where I was on the previous mobo so I want to start there and move up, hopefully.

As far as what ram I have, they're Ripjaws(F4-3200C16D-16GVRB) which are optimized for Intel and are not on the QVL of this board or my previous board for that matter. How I ended up these? Hind sight is 20/20 - they were on sale at the time and I have some regrets!

And MishelLngelo thanks for the good idea! I actually just bought two extremely basic 1.5ft power buttons and still have one left over - I'll hook that up to the CMOS to make life easier. My little brother's power button broke the other day so I provided him that ghetto fix, works out for me now too!

Another question - what stress/stability testing software does everyone use these days? I still use Prime95, is there something better around now?


----------



## allikat

ok, admission time here... the above discussion made me check what slots my own memory was in... and it was A1/B1 not A2/B2... and the memory I fought with to get to 2933... is now running happily at 3400... (ok, the timings aren't great, just using DOCP on a set of Ripjaw 4266 (f4-4266c19-16gtzr)... 
Maybe I should now try winding up my OC on the core too...


----------



## allikat

Updated the timings to safe 3400 settings from the D-Ram calculator, and it's still happy  Sadly I wasn't able to push the clocks past 3.8Ghz on a voltage I was comfortable with.


----------



## LancerVI

Is anyone else noticing a temp spike with bios 4018? Seems my temps are up. Voltages too, which would explain the spike.

4011 was a disaster. 4008 was rock solid for me.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LancerVI said:


> Is anyone else noticing a temp spike with bios 4018? Seems my temps are up. Voltages too, which would explain the spike.
> 
> 4011 was a disaster. 4008 was rock solid for me.


Twitchy Performance Boost.


----------



## LancerVI

I'm going to proclaim (for myself at least) that bios 4018 is a disaster.

Voltage spikes, heat spikes. System intermittently freezing for about 1-2 seconds. Went back to 4008, all gone. All systems normal.


Thoughts?

EDIT: and i'm not OC'ing either. Just got my 3600 kit at 3400. It's rock solid with 4008.


----------



## spaik

LancerVI said:


> Voltage spikes, heat spikes. System intermittently freezing for about 1-2 seconds.


Same.. Freezing on 4011 bios. 
But I did not try to roll back to 4008


----------



## LancerVI

spaik said:


> Same.. Freezing on 4011 bios.
> But I did not try to roll back to 4008


Definitely try 4008. I've had ZERO problems with it. However, I am not OC'ing the CPU either, so bare that in mind.


----------



## AlleyViper

Does the new 4018 bios solve the hwinfo fan shutdowns? Tnx!


----------



## MishelLngelo

My two 120mm CHA_FANs are cheep ones and can't start under 900rpm so occasionally show 0rpm but as they are LED and I can see lights thru front case grill, they don't actually stop although 0 rpm is reported.


----------



## AlleyViper

Sorry I wasn't specific enough. I was asking if the 4018 bios solves the bug that causes ALL fans to stop working (chassis and CPU) after some hours when a system is running under heavy load (as when stress testing) while monitoring with hwinfo, causing the monitoring/fan controlling chip to go bonkers after a long period of heavy polling. Per the hwinfo thread at 
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread...utting-down-after-a-while-when-running-HWiNFO, 
Asus was supposed apply their (already developed) fix for that problem on a later bios release, being the current 4018 posted after that thread. Thanks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope, never had that happened, 4008 or 4018. I thought it was beef only with Ch6 ?


----------



## AlleyViper

I've linked a thread from Hwinfo with the dev commenting specifically about this motherboard model and the steps he's been through with Asus to solve it. It's not hard to find other user complaints about it, both with 4008 and 4011 in comabination with hwinfo:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8iykdf/the_asus_prime_x470_pro_has_been_nothing_more/
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...teriously-stopping-on-the-ASUS-Prime-X470-Pro

Hopefully someone affected can comment if it's fixed in the latest bios.


----------



## Reous

It is not fixed.


----------



## AlleyViper

Reous said:


> It is not fixed.


Thanks for confirming, that's terrible. On the previous CHVII bios 0702 they seem to have fixed it under the note "Update compatibility protocol for 3rd party hardware monitoring software.". 4018 for this board came out a month after that.


----------



## Rafx

Prime X470 Pro working fine with a R5 2600X + Noctua NH-U12S, G.Skill FlareX 3200C14 GFX, Samsung 970 Evo nvme.
Kept the good ol' R9 290 OC.

Only pulled memory xmp profile. Rest at stock.
Everything working as expected. 

Instaled latest Prime BIOS, but will not use hwmonitor until there's feedback about bugs being fixed.


Coming from a X58 Sabertooth + Xeon X5675.
Still 6 cores + HT.. but each core performance is much higher.


----------



## Viktoria

AlleyViper said:


> Thanks for confirming, that's terrible. On the previous CHVII bios 0702 they seem to have fixed it under the note "Update compatibility protocol for 3rd party hardware monitoring software.". 4018 for this board came out a month after that.


 I posted the second thread. I read through the link in AgathoN667's post and stopped monitoring the fans, minus the GPU. Doing so has stopped the fans from seizing for over 2 months now. Though it is just a workaround. If I started monitoring the fans again, it'll start happening again.

I'm still using BIOS version 4011 as it's working fine for me. 

This is what I'm monitoring currently;


----------



## AlleyViper

That's unfortunate, missing fan monitoring while stress testing (not to mention VRM temp). Does the CPU Core Voltage under 2600X:Enhanced account for an offset voltage applied over VID?
I'm planing to buy this board so I can do PBO OC (to raise clocks a bit over stock when all threads are under use) and then adjust voltage via offset (and llc if required) on a 2600X, so less voltage is applied on lower P-States etc instead of being fixed value via VID when out of a sleepy c-state.

I might be wrong, but I guess this is the cheapest x470 board that offers both PBO OC, LLC settings, cpu voltage offset and/or direct VID voltage control. IIRC the msi gaming plus/pro has no offset control, the giga ultra lacks llc and vid (and has a very limited offset range), and the asrock master sli is missing llc and offset. 470-F Strix seems to have the same on bios features as the x470 Pro (bios versions match too), and suffers the same ITE/EC monitoring problem.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Viktoria said:


> I posted the second thread. I read through the link in AgathoN667's post and stopped monitoring the fans, minus the GPU. Doing so has stopped the fans from seizing for over 2 months now. Though it is just a workaround. If I started monitoring the fans again, it'll start happening again.
> 
> I'm still using BIOS version 4011 as it's working fine for me.
> 
> This is what I'm monitoring currently;


BIOS 4011 was worst for me but mostly concerning memory stability. 4018 is much better although I had no problems with fans, maybe because my pump is on constant speed AiO_Pump header.


----------



## spaik

New BIOS w/o agesa 1.0.0.4 
Version 4024
2018/09/21 8.18 MBytes
1. Improve system performance


----------



## MishelLngelo

TNX. Do you know of any particulars ?


----------



## AlleyViper

Tnx for sharing, no fixes for fan monitoring like in the CHVII, it seems.


----------



## cdoublejj

hows the VRMs? intel NIC? Linux?


----------



## MishelLngelo

cdoublejj said:


> hows the VRMs? intel NIC?


What do you mean ? Did you have any troubles with them ?


----------



## cdoublejj

MishelLngelo said:


> What do you mean ? Did you have any troubles with them ?


Some manufacturers use water down cheap parts that don't OC or hold up as well. Intel NICs almost always play well with Linux.


----------



## MishelLngelo

VRM is holding fine under full load of my 2700x at 4.25GHz of permanent OC, no droops and feels cool. Intel NIC surprised me, wasn't expecting it on AMD system but it's also good with no troubles in W10 or Mint and Ubuntu.


----------



## kazablanka

Helo guys ,back to asus prime x470 pro from crosshair vii hero... 

A quick comparison between these asus boards.

Crosshair: outstanding bios settings ,crappy qfan function (one of the reasons that i sell the board) ,bad overclocking (yes crosshair vii is a bad overclocker... the second reason that i sell it) ,excellent vrm cooling 
Prime X470: the well known prime's bios (pretty good imo) ,more procODT ohms for 3466mhz and above ,better overclocker from crosshair , excellent q fan function ,bad vrm cooling ,and lucks of performance enhancher and bulk.

I can ran the memory at 3800mhz but not stable but i think is quite good for this board even unstable ,my 24/7 memory overclocking is at 3533mhz with normal voltages. Iam trying to stabilize 3600mhz - 366mhz with fast timings but i haven't succeed in this yet.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nice, 2024 BIOS was worthwhile for me too. Voltages behaving good.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Nice, 2024 BIOS was worthwhile for me too. Voltages behaving good.


Yes ,i try all bios versions and 2024 is the best in my opinion


----------



## kazablanka

Cpu and memory testing, iam happy enough with this board so far


----------



## MishelLngelo

Doing good I see, should have good results with custom cooling.


----------



## malakudi

Hi, switched to X470 Prime from X370 Prime. Finally my Flare-X memory kit can work at 3200 by just selecting DOCP.

I got stable operation with 3400, 14-14-15-14-30-44 and 1.37V, SOC at AUTO.
What is the highest memory frequency I can hit with this memory kit without increasing the voltage too much? Got a what is seems stable operation at 3600 but needed 1.45V for RAM. I don't feel confortable to go that high for 24/7 operation.

What do you think?

PS: CPU is 2700X, all auto for now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hi, have seen you on x370 thread. Not sure about that RAM but 1.45v shouldn't be a problem even in long run.they can take 1.5v or more without heating much. My sits at 1.42 for long time now.


----------



## malakudi

I am experimenting with PBO (manual, 1000,1000,1000, scalar 10X) and negative offset voltage. On Cinebench the frequency achieved is 4075 because temperature goes above 60 C (reaches 65 C by end of test). Is this normal for the Corsair H110i to not be able to keep the CPU under 60 C on 4050-4100 MHz? Voltage goes around 1,32-1,33. Or maybe I didn't apply thermal paste correctly?

edit: Actually SVI2 TFN CPU Core voltage goes from 1.331 up to 1.35 while Cinebench is running.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Corsair should take care of it. My CM Nepton 140xl is single rad and doesn't temp get so far. Make sure your pump runs full speed during testing. Relaying on it's SW is not reliable. It takes 2 - 3 rounds of fluid to start transferring heat properly.


----------



## kazablanka

Τhis board is really good with memory overclock


----------



## malakudi

I have an issue with using offset or auto voltage and fixed multiplier. In my previous board (X370 Prime), this combination resulted in voltage AND frequency dropping when idle. With X470 Prime, frequency drops but not voltage.

Also, using zenstates to modify P0 frequency and voltage, leads again to have a voltage not dropping when idling.

Is this something only happening on 4024 BIOS? Should I go back to 4011? Elmor mentioned here https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1684897-asus-zenstates-15.html#post27565670 that recent ASUS BIOS for CHVII have a change causing OC Mode (ratio increased above default) to always request the P0 voltage. Probably this affects Prime X470 with 4024 BIOS as well?

ASUS should communicate better that kind of changes and not enforce them with a simple "Improve system performance" description.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anything but 4011, it's worst for memory handling.
I have a stationary OC with 4.225 and manual 1.4v with Llc5, When Rzen power plan is set to minimum CPU state at 5%, voltage drops under 1v at idle state. Temperature plunges to about 35c at that time and voltage barely hits over 1.417v at full load. 
4024 BIOS allows RAM at 3600MHz, CL 15 at all times, 4011 wouldn't lat it run stable over 3200MHz. 4008 did but CPU OC wasn't stable.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Anything but 4011, it's worst for memory handling.
> I have a stationary OC with 4.225 and manual 1.4v with Llc5, When Rzen power plan is set to minimum CPU state at 5%, voltage drops under 1v at idle state. Temperature plunges to about 35c at that time and voltage barely hits over 1.417v at full load.
> 4024 BIOS allows RAM at 3600MHz, CL 15 at all times, 4011 wouldn't lat it run stable over 3200MHz. 4008 did but CPU OC wasn't stable.


What bios do you use?


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> What bios do you use?


4024


----------



## malakudi

MishelLngelo said:


> Anything but 4011, it's worst for memory handling.
> I have a stationary OC with 4.225 and manual 1.4v with Llc5, When Rzen power plan is set to minimum CPU state at 5%, voltage drops under 1v at idle state. Temperature plunges to about 35c at that time and voltage barely hits over 1.417v at full load.
> 4024 BIOS allows RAM at 3600MHz, CL 15 at all times, 4011 wouldn't lat it run stable over 3200MHz. 4008 did but CPU OC wasn't stable.


Are you sure your voltage drops under 1V? I tried fixed multiplier 42, fixed voltage 1.35V, only difference is I use LLC2, and voltage doesn't drop, stays always at 1.35V with BIOS 4024. Checking with HWiNFO64. Will try 4018 later today.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes 0.982 at lowest.

I installed Aura from "Lighting_Control_1.06.95" and lost lights on the MB, they just died. Same thing happened with x370 but I didn't make connection to Aura program. Reset BIOS (taking battery out too), re-flashed with same one then with 4018 and back with 2024 and nothing. No lights in BIOS (tried with F4 off and on) and everything and nada !!!No lights on MB or from either RGB connector. No. I din't have any strips or fans with RGB either. I could understand if it was something overloaded etc. but not like this by using SW. 
BTW. Aura worked fine with GPU, Asus strix 570 OC 4gb


----------



## Reous

Have you tried to turn off and on again with the Lighting Control software?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Have you tried to turn off and on again with the Lighting Control software?


All I can do with it now is light on Rx 570.
Update:
Tnx. for reminging me. I installed older Aura version and got it at least partly working . Top lefet and center right are working again. Just dodn't seem to be adjustable. Pattern looks like slow color cycle thru rainbow. Better than nothing I guess. Another thing, it doesn't light when computer is off like before, it was handy as MB doesn't have warning light to indicate it's under power.


----------



## Reous

Yeah Bios is weird. There is a hidden Aura setting that can turn off your aura. Even with cmos reset it wont return. Only if you change it back to the right setting directly in the bios. 
Also i cant save a bios setting to an usb drive. If i change settings it always save only cmo with default/auto settings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Yeah Bios is weird. There is a hidden Aura setting that can turn off your aura. Even with cmos reset it wont return. Only if you change it back to the right setting directly in the bios.
> Also i cant save a bios setting to an usb drive. If i change settings it always save only cmo with default/auto settings.


Yes, seems that not all BIOS is copied to CMOS. and update/flash doesn't change everything.


----------



## Reous

If you still have issues you could try the "afudos NameOfFile.cap /x /p /b /n /k" flash with the official 4024 bios. This should flash the complete bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> If you still have issues you could try the "afudos NameOfFile.cap /x /p /b /n /k" flash with the official 4024 bios. This should flash the complete bios.


I might just try that, did it wit X370 and modded BIOS versions.


----------



## frong

Is there no way of changing the BCLK on this board? 



Any other way of increasing the single core speed with PBO2 overclock?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope, not ordinary way. Ch6, 7 and x37'0 threads had some modded BIOS-es though. It doesn't do much for Ryzen anyway.


----------



## malakudi

@Reous: Can you comment on the issue I am having where the cpu voltage does not drop when frequency drops on idle, in the cases of: a) using a fixed cpu multiplier with offset or auto voltage and b) using zenstates to modify P0 frequency and voltage?
This used to work for me on X370 Prime Pro but does not work on X470 Prime Pro. Tried also older versions from 4024 but I feel not everything is erased when flashing from EZflash. Maybe I could try flashing older version with afudos NameOfFile.cap /x /p /b /n /k too?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't use offsets but use Ryzen Power plan in W10 with Min CPU set at 5%.


----------



## Reous

Which older versions have you tried? Isnt it a Agesa thing? Remember elmor has posted somewhere something about it. For me it isnt really an issue because the consumption in idle is the same as if it drops down.


----------



## MishelLngelo

All BIOS version contain same AGESA 1002 with some updates later on so I guess you can go all way back to 0222 the normal way but I went down only to 4008. MB came with 0222 because i got the board as soon as it was available. 
Worse one for me was 4011.


----------



## malakudi

Reous said:


> Which older versions have you tried? Isnt it a Agesa thing? Remember elmor has posted somewhere something about it. For me it isnt really an issue because the consumption in idle is the same as if it drops down.


Tried all. Board came with 4018 and flashed to 4024 when got it. Then when I noticed this issue I tried going back, 4018 then 4011 and finally 4008 but nothing changes. To me it seems like flashing older versions from ezflash in BIOS doesn't erase everything. Can I use your afudos command above (/x /p /b /n /k) for flashsing original 4008 over 4024?


----------



## SauS

What pisses me off more than anything with this board, is that they listed RAM that should work with the Ryzen 2700x but in the end it doesn't.

ASUS lists the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR in QVL (https://i.imgur.com/RTqvxzR.png) for Ryzen second gen, yet G.Skill lists the F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX as compatible.
So I bought the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR with my setup and surprise surprise, I cannot run the ram in XMP. I get 3 hard resets before bios even boots. ANY setting on RAM besides default makes the system wildly unstable.
My board also came with bios 0222, which I updated to 4024 ofc.

So now I'm stuck with 3200 RAM that can only run at 2133... That's some value there!!! /s


----------



## MishelLngelo

I stopped looking at QVLs long time ago. That RAM is supposed to run perfectly with Ryzen unless that "X" at the end means something else.
So, you set DOCP to 3200 and memory to 3200 ? A2 and B2 slots ?


----------



## SauS

X means "AMD optimized", whatever that means.

DOCP has only one profile, 3200-16-18-18-38-1.35v :https://i.imgur.com/oz2ZdHH.jpg
But like I said, that just forces a hard reset before bios even loads, up to 3 times, then boots into safemode.
I've also tried those timings, but on 2933MHz but that resulted in a blue screen when it tried to access over 8GB. Game suddenly crashed and the memory stick had reset it's RGB with no option to control it anymore. (lucky this fixed itself after a few reboots)
A2 and B2? Everywhere was stated A1 and B1 are the first slots that have to be occupied with only dual channel. (Edit: I must've brain farted somewhere, now the same source says A2 and B2... I'm going to reseat them and test.)

Edit2: it works now with DOCP... F me... I can't believe I was this stupid... 27 years experience and I still fail sometimes >.>


----------



## MishelLngelo

A2 and B2 for sure, when I set in A1 and B1 it would not even run in dual mode.


----------



## SauS

It works now with DOCP... F me... I can't believe I was this stupid... 27 years experience and I still fail sometimes >.>

I've also got my CPU now at 4.1
Though I'm a bit concerned about temps. But I guess that's for another forum section.

Thanks <3


----------



## MishelLngelo

Great, In some manuals I have seen them labeled wrong way too. What about temps ? Make sure you use HWinfo program, it shows both temps, with and without 10c offset.


----------



## SauS

Just that it spikes really quickly to 75 degrees. But that's on the 4.1 OC. On default, I've let it ran for an hour around 65 degrees but it clocked itself back to 3.9.
This is with a kraken x72, 3x push 2x pull 120mm in the front.
But the issue is that I'm having too much fans. On top of those, I've also got 2x 140mm pull on top and 1x 120mm pull on the back.
Since there came only one commander pro with the case (500d RGB SE), I was forced to put the 2x 120mm pull on the x72 header, while all others are on the commander pro.
I did set the 3 front fans on same speeds and increases per temp as I've set in CAM for those 2 fans. Seeing Motherboard #1 temp is CPU temp (which is the same in hwinfo).

Though one odd thing, I HAVE to set the AIO pump header in the CPU_FAN one. When I put it in the AIO pump header, case fan#1 stops spinning (even though this one is fully attached to commander pro).


----------



## MishelLngelo

that doesn't sound right, I heven't seen over 70c even with 42.5GHz and my single rad CM Neptom 140XL. I don't know about that controller but maybe pump is not running at right speed. Liquid needs at least two circles to start transferring enough heat to radiator and if it doesn't circulate fast enough temps may raise temporarily. Radiator fan speed should depend on CPU temps only and pump should run at decent speed at all times. Only case fans should be regulated by some controller other than MB.


----------



## Reous

malakudi said:


> Tried all. Board came with 4018 and flashed to 4024 when got it. Then when I noticed this issue I tried going back, 4018 then 4011 and finally 4008 but nothing changes. To me it seems like flashing older versions from ezflash in BIOS doesn't erase everything. Can I use your afudos command above (/x /p /b /n /k) for flashsing original 4008 over 4024?


It isnt "my" command but you can try it. But im pretty sure (99%) it will change nothing. It is a Bios/Agesa thing and not a update issue.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> All I can do with it now is light on Rx 570.
> Update:
> Tnx. for reminging me. I installed older Aura version and got it at least partly working . Top lefet and center right are working again. Just dodn't seem to be adjustable. Pattern looks like slow color cycle thru rainbow. Better than nothing I guess. Another thing, it doesn't light when computer is off like before, it was handy as MB doesn't have warning light to indicate it's under power.


go to static ,set single colour and move the sliders of saturation / brightness to the max possition


----------



## MishelLngelo

Aura is just showing VGA not MB.


----------



## SauS

I'm planning to return this motherboard, too many issues for it's price.

What would you recommend? Rather not have another ASUS board. Price can be somewhat higher.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I heard good things about: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10#kf although Gigabyte is a bit lazy with updating BIOS (as always).


----------



## SauS

I was looking at Gigabyte too, but the X470 Gaming 7 WiFi (not for it's wifi btw). Though a friend recommended the MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC too, saying MSI has been fairly good lately with their boards. Wish the ASRock X470 Taichi didn't had an HDMI. Such a waste of space putting display out on these high end motherboards. Because it makes sense that people that bought a 100-150 euro CPU, would buy a €200+ motherboard.....


----------



## kazablanka

SauS said:


> I'm planning to return this motherboard, too many issues for it's price.
> 
> What would you recommend? Rather not have another ASUS board. Price can be somewhat higher.


what issues do you have ,for me is working perfect ?


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Aura is just showing VGA not MB.


have you push the reset button next to exit?


----------



## SauS

kazablanka said:


> what issues do you have ,for me is working perfect ?


The fan issues like many others have.

For example, if I put my pump in AIO_PUMP instead of CPU_FAN, my first case fan (that is connected to commander pro and not to motherboard) stops working.
Issues with multiple programs conflicting with sensor readings.

And other small things that shouldn't be.
I'm just sick and tired of ASUS treating their users as dog**** these days. I've already stopped recommending their brand for my clients, but I'll also stop buying their products for me.
Just look at their forums, how much issues are being ignored. And that for premium priced hardware?! Nah, they ain't getting a single dime anymore from me.


Oh and please, this:


kazablanka said:


> for me is working perfect


, don't do this. In the history of computing, this sentence has never helped a single person with their issue.
ESPECIALLY in the IT sector, "it works for me" means nothing at all.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There's no next, just shuts down.Now MB options just disappeared !! Darn it , there's no Asus program that works properly. AI suite is also disaster. Reinstall Aura, uninstalled than tried another version and now no lights again.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> There's no next, just shuts down.


do you have the latest version ?


----------



## kazablanka

SauS said:


> The fan issues like many others have.
> 
> For example, if I put my pump in AIO_PUMP instead of CPU_FAN, my first case fan (that is connected to commander pro and not to motherboard) stops working.
> Issues with multiple programs conflicting with sensor readings.
> 
> And other small things that shouldn't be.
> I'm just sick and tired of ASUS treating their users as dog**** these days. I've already stopped recommending their brand for my clients, but I'll also stop buying their products for me.
> Just look at their forums, how much issues are being ignored. And that for premium priced hardware?! Nah, they ain't getting a single dime anymore from me.
> 
> 
> Oh and please, this: , don't do this. In the history of computing, this sentence has never helped a single person with their issue.
> ESPECIALLY in the IT sector, "it works for me" means nothing at all.


I can understand you, i had same problems with ch7 but not with this board, are you on 4024 bios? It seems that asus is a no go any more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

AURA_Win10_V10429_20170419
And also all versions of Lighting_Control, everything I could find on the site.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> AURA_Win10_V10429_20170419
> And also all versions of Lighting_Control, everything I could find on the site.


i have only use AURA V1.06.17 for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 10 64-bit and have no problem at all


----------



## MishelLngelo

Downloading it now, will see if that works. 
I have 
AURA_Win10_V10426
AURA_Win10_V10429_20170419


----------



## frong

What PBO level (1-10) are you guys using for your 2700x-processors?


My CPU boosts to 41.5 in Cinebench at scalar level 10 with good temperatures and core V slightly above 1.4v (offset -.1). Can I get it to 42 somehow? I've reached 1877 in CB with PBO and the offset alone, everything else is Auto for the CPU.


----------



## kazablanka

frong said:


> What PBO level (1-10) are you guys using for your 2700x-processors?
> 
> 
> My CPU boosts to 41.5 in Cinebench at scalar level 10 with good temperatures and core V slightly above 1.4v (offset -.1). Can I get it to 42 somehow? I've reached 1877 in CB with PBO and the offset alone, everything else is Auto for the CPU.


I think 4.150 is the best you can get , lowering vcore by offset gives you better all core boost but you have to check single core satbility


----------



## frong

kazablanka said:


> I think 4.150 is the best you can get , lowering vcore by offset gives you better all core boost but you have to check single core satbility



I've been running like this for a couple of days now without any problems. My single core benchmark hit 178. 



I guess 41.5 is fine then. Cheers.


----------



## vitosek

Hello, is there any way to change BCLK from 99.8 MHz to standard 100 MHz? I have BIOS 4024, but I tried versions 4011 and 4018 too. Spread spectrum is disabled.


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitosek said:


> Hello, is there any way to change BCLK from 99.8 MHz to standard 100 MHz? I have BIOS 4024, but I tried versions 4011 and 4018 too. Spread spectrum is disabled.


Nope.


----------



## vitosek

MishelLngelo said:


> Nope.


OK thanks for reply. So is this a normal state? Because I saw 100 MHz on some screenshots, even in this forum. And I have the impression that I had the 100 MHz frequency before flashing latest BIOS in the past. In other words, is this a software measurement error, or physically it ticks slower?


----------



## MishelLngelo

With Spread spectrum disabled. it just tends stay at one valuethat's all. My jumps from 9.7 to 9.88 if all left on auto. Makes no difference anyway, just looks funny.


----------



## frong

Do you manually set the LLC when using PBO or let it stay on auto?


----------



## MishelLngelo

frong said:


> Do you manually set the LLC when using PBO or let it stay on auto?


With top OC I set everything manually with C-states and PBO all off. Wile running on auto PBO is on auto and so is everything else except voltage limited to 1.4v (manual) and memory at full speed (3600, Cl 16) also set manually. 
Those are 2 OC profiles set and usage is about 50-50 of the time. When I have some real work coming I just switch to higher OC profile. No use blasting full speed all the time. 
I was even thinking to make a profile with half of cores off and at 2.5GHz but energy savings are negligible. On auto and in true idle frequency drops to 2.1GHz+ on most/all cores.


----------



## frong

MishelLngelo said:


> With top OC I set everything manually with C-states and PBO all off. Wile running on auto PBO is on auto and so is everything else except voltage limited to 1.4v (manual) and memory at full speed (3600, Cl 16) also set manually.
> Those are 2 OC profiles set and usage is about 50-50 of the time. When I have some real work coming I just switch to higher OC profile. No use blasting full speed all the time.
> I was even thinking to make a profile with half of cores off and at 2.5GHz but energy savings are negligible. On auto and in true idle frequency drops to 2.1GHz+ on most/all cores.



That sounds similar to how I've done it. I've got one manual overclock, which I only used to get a cool CB-score and then the one I use for gaming which is my main activity. It's running fine and cool with an off set at -.1 and different LLC-levels didn't seem to improve the score or temperature. 



Do you have good experience with overclocking RAM? I need some advice. I've been able to get these timings quite stable: https://imgur.com/a/HFScqVL ; I also did one round where all instances went above 200% with no problems. The overclock works in all programs/benchmarks and in almost all games that I play, except Battlefield 1 and Rocket League after some time. So it's barely stable, do you have any tips about what I might have to change to get it to be stable? I'm using 1.45 dram voltage and I've tried 1.1-1.15 SOC voltage. 



Also, does this page show up empty for everyone else? Can't see any bios'es etc. 

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## MishelLngelo

Had a lot of problems with x370 and 1st gen Ryzen but here I just set DOCP 3000 and RAM at 3600 and all works fine and stable.


----------



## AlleyViper

frong said:


> Do you manually set the LLC when using PBO or let it stay on auto?


With my X470-F that should be similar, while having a PBO OC (manual or forced via PL1/2), LLC on auto seems to be set a lvl 1 (or 2 at most). Given that to make use of a PBO OC one already has to use a negative cpu voltage offset to keep it from overvolting at the highest multipliers (I'm also using -0,1V, so bios shows 1.087V), I guess LLC should be kept at auto or manual with a very low level to keep max voltage in check. If you find instability, you can then either back up on the negative offset or raise LLC a bit.

With a fixed voltage, it's a different situation as you'd be using a higher LLC to almost eliminate droop.

Edit: Btw, (only) when cold booting from power off do your mbs start, then quickly shut off, and then start a regular boot? Thanks.


----------



## frong

AlleyViper said:


> With my X470-F that should be similar, while having a PBO OC (manual or forced via PL1/2), LLC on auto seems to be set a lvl 1 (or 2 at most). Given that to make use of a PBO OC one already has to use a negative cpu voltage offset to keep it from overvolting at the highest multipliers (I'm also using -0,1V, so bios shows 1.087V), I guess LLC should be kept at auto or manual with a very low level to keep max voltage in check. If you find instability, you can then either back up on the negative offset or raise LLC a bit.
> 
> With a fixed voltage, it's a different situation as you'd be using a higher LLC to almost eliminate droop.
> 
> Edit: Btw, (only) when cold booting from power off do your mbs start, then quickly shut off, and then start a regular boot? Thanks.



Yeah, I'm currently using -.1v as well and it's rock stable with auto LLC. The only thing that just won't get stable in loner gaming sessions is my memory overclocking, it handles all testing without any errors tho. It hurts to run something at stock speed, which I'm doing with my ram atm..


----------



## AlleyViper

Warning: this is a very conservative approach 

For testing ram on HCI go at least to 400%. If it goes well and if you have proper cooling, then on the latest prime95 select torture test in "Blend" mode (to set the main FFT sizes) and then "Custom" so you can set the same amount of ram on the input box bellow (13696MB). Shoot for some 4h at very least, and don't go away from the computer due to the bug on these MBs that can cause fan speed problems while monitoring software is running (please use only one program running with access to temperatures to avoid the dreaded sensor crash). Also pay attention to your VRM sink temps while torture testing, they can be easily overwhelmed without good airflow pushing a 8 core. Unfortunately it's not rare on AMDs to only find memory errors under Prime Blend, even if HCI still passes (typical on my PhIIs).

Regarding timings, I've noticed that your secondaries are tighter that what auto/docp goes for even on my b-dies at 3200C14, so to troubleshoot instead of going for the lesser latency possible, you could start to just input memory speed, voltage (use the less you can, because temps will start causing errors too), and on the 5 first timings on the memory settings bios page, something like 14-15-15-15 and a slightly slacker Tras, and then keep the rest on auto (on 1T but geardown mode on). Compare then your stability while gaming, even if latency will be a bit higher. If it still fails, those primaries could already be too tight.

Edit: Forgot to add, I have no problems to access the Asus Bios page for your mobo. It still lists 4024 as the latest one (https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4024.zip).


----------



## frong

AlleyViper said:


> Warning: this is a very conservative approach
> 
> For testing ram on HCI go at least to 400%. If it goes well and if you have proper cooling, then on the latest prime95 select torture test in "Blend" mode (to set the main FFT sizes) and then "Custom" so you can set the same amount of ram on the input box bellow (13696MB). Shoot for some 4h at very least, and don't go away from the computer due to the bug on these MBs that can cause fan speed problems while monitoring software is running (please use only one program running with access to temperatures to avoid the dreaded sensor crash). Also pay attention to your VRM sink temps while torture testing, they can be easily overwhelmed without good airflow pushing a 8 core. Unfortunately it's not rare on AMDs to only find memory errors under Prime Blend, even if HCI still passes (typical on my PhIIs).
> 
> Regarding timings, I've noticed that your secondaries are tighter that what auto/docp goes for even on my b-dies at 3200C14, so to troubleshoot instead of going for the lesser latency possible, you could start to just input memory speed, voltage (use the less you can, because temps will start causing errors too), and on the 5 first timings on the memory settings bios page, something like 14-15-15-15 and a slightly slacker Tras, and then keep the rest on auto (on 1T but geardown mode on). Compare then your stability while gaming, even if latency will be a bit higher. If it still fails, those primaries could already be too tight.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, I have no problems to access the Asus Bios page for your mobo. It still lists 4024 as the latest one (https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4024.zip).



I just saw your post now, since you didn't quote me  



Okay cheers, I'll try to loosen up the secondaries. I've been running at stock RAM-clock for a few days, it hurts my soul.


----------



## AlleyViper

frong said:


> I just saw your post now, since you didn't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Okay cheers, I'll try to loosen up the secondaries. I've been running at stock RAM-clock for a few days, it hurts my soul.


Sorry, it was general forum netiquette in the old days to never quote the whole post directly above when answering to it, to avoid excessive clutter. But I ended up forgetting to simply call your username instead.


----------



## frong

AlleyViper said:


> Sorry, it was general forum netiquette in the old days to never quote the whole post directly above when answering to it, to avoid excessive clutter. But I ended up forgetting to simply call your username instead.



Haha, I was just messing with you a bit. Thank you for the tips.


I tried to put all the sub timings on auto and it has worked for a couple of days without any problems in testing or regular use (hours of gaming without problems) with the memories at 14-15-15-15 and the rest on auto. Some values: Tras, Trc, Tfaw and Twr got quite high tho so I just configured those to see how it will work.


These are my current timings:
https://i.imgur.com/KeoAKnq.png


1.42v DRAM




Hynix memories aren't as bad as they were earlier I suppose.


----------



## MishelLngelo

So, anybody else having troubles with Light's not working after using Aura program ? 
How does PBO work on 8 cores ? I have pretty bad results, going over 4.25GHz only on couple of cores but when I run with 5 cores enabled all cores go over 4.3 and some 4.4GHz. and all of that with 1.35v !!!
Normally that could mean that there's not enough power delivery but it's not because I can run 4.25GHz at 1.4 v on all cores without voltage droop.


----------



## frong

@MishelLngelo I've seen several people having problem with lights after turning it off in bios or using software. 


I haven't tried PBO with less cores, maybe I should - seems like better performance for gaming?


----------



## frong

Can someone explain the different (10) PBO-levels?


----------



## MishelLngelo

frong said:


> Can someone explain the different (10) PBO-levels?


That's what I was thinking about too, I tried benching with every one and boost amounts to levels of statistical error. Practically nothing.


----------



## frong

MishelLngelo said:


> That's what I was thinking about too, I tried benching with every one and boost amounts to levels of statistical error. Practically nothing.



I've tried different settings as well, and practically no difference in CB and not with really with the voltages afaik as well. I think level 2 PBO might have increased the voltage abit but the clock didn't move. However I've switched between level 10 and 6 a couple of times to see if I can tell any difference when doing stuff with monitoring software up and I can't. Maybe I should get a program that can graph out those numbers somehow...


----------



## AlleyViper

If you leave Performance Enhancements enabled instead of Default, they'll probably override that setting to 10X (for lvl 1 and 2), no matter what you set it to.


----------



## allikat

Any suggestions on how to get PBO to NOT run such insane voltages? My poor new 2600x is suffering under 1.5v...


----------



## AlleyViper

allikat said:


> Any suggestions on how to get PBO to NOT run such insane voltages? My poor new 2600x is suffering under 1.5v...


See if it can handle a -0.1V offset, or close to it and just leave LLC on auto or 1 for max droop.


----------



## Stealth_Duck

So, I have a 2600 running on the prime x470 pro, and I can find no PBO options at all in the bios. simply manual overclock, or "TPU" which seems to just be a built-in manual overclock. What am I missing, to simply bump the baseline core clocks, while still having XFR kick in as needed? Temperatures have never been above 64C, so I'm trying to squeeze some extra out of it without a full manual overclock.


----------



## kazablanka

Stealth_Duck said:


> So, I have a 2600 running on the prime x470 pro, and I can find no PBO options at all in the bios. simply manual overclock, or "TPU" which seems to just be a built-in manual overclock. What am I missing, to simply bump the baseline core clocks, while still having XFR kick in as needed? Temperatures have never been above 64C, so I'm trying to squeeze some extra out of it without a full manual overclock.


There is no pbo for non (x) cpus


----------



## kazablanka

allikat said:


> Any suggestions on how to get PBO to NOT run such insane voltages? My poor new 2600x is suffering under 1.5v...


Try setting -offset , start from 0.075v and go up to 0.1v and check for stability not only to all cores but also for single core.


----------



## mollikolli

kazablanka said:


> Try setting -offset , start from 0.075v and go up to 0.1v and check for stability not only to all cores but also for single core.


-0,075 can be too low. It was stable for me with my old GTX 1060, but after upgrading to a RTX 2080 I started getting blue screens and Battlefield V crashing to desktop which went away completely by upping voltage to -0,0625 offset.


----------



## kazablanka

mollikolli said:


> -0,075 can be too low. It was stable for me with my old GTX 1060, but after upgrading to a RTX 2080 I started getting blue screens and Battlefield V crashing to desktop which went away completely by upping voltage to -0,0625 offset.


Dude, how the gpu upgrade can affect cpu stability??? Had you test the system at first time for stability ?


----------



## Jspinks020

wayyy too high saying around 1.4vish at the most. Good try to undervolt it. and I don't know block it. And I don't know something to run. what I'm gonna do.


----------



## mollikolli

kazablanka said:


> Dude, how the gpu upgrade can affect cpu stability???


 I have no idea. System did not produce any blue screens for months. Then I changed was the GPU and I kept getting blue screens which at first I thought must be related to GPU drivers. 
After a couple of GPU driver updates and still getting blue screens, I looked into my bios and thought I should try upping CPU voltage since someone else had told me -0,075 was unstable for them. Upped the voltage and no more blue screens. Did not touch anything else.


----------



## Reous

AGESA 1006
No changelog available yet

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4204.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx. been waiting for long time, can't see BIOS with it at Asus yet, is it official ?


----------



## Reous

It is an official Asus download link  I think it cant be more official.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> It is an official Asus download link  I think it cant be more official.


I mean, not a beta ?


----------



## Reous

So far every released AGESA 1006 Bios from Asus is official and not beta. So im pretty sure this is also official.


----------



## Jspinks020

Well you got the Phases and Interleaving Suppression stuff. But at least you can do it on the Spire if you had too. That Byski block is gonna be awesome Probably.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> So far every released AGESA 1006 Bios from Asus is official and not beta. So im pretty sure this is also official.


Tnx. downloaded it and will try it soon.


----------



## Reous

Changelog:



> PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 4204
> Update AGESA 1006
> Update AMD chipset driver 18.10.20.02 or latest version before update this BIOS.


----------



## mollikolli

@Reous


Saw your post on hardwareluxx running C-die @3733 with AGESA 1006. Have you tested how far you can go with B-dies yet?


I just updated the bios and am currently running Karhu RAM Test with a 3533 cl14 profile that required GDM on with previous bioses, with GDM off now. So far so good - 1600% & Twitch stream running on Firefox (usually crashes fast with unstable mem).


----------



## Reous

Nope i havent yet. But probably only 3533/3600 possible.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed 4204, works not worst tan 4024 although if you let it, it boosts voltage past 1.5v like 4011 BIOS used to do. That's all on auto though will see what happens when set up manually. PBO left all at default boosts more than half cores to 4.32GHz, all others up to 4.15GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some fun facts about 4204 BIOS.
OC profiles stayed from previous 4024 BIOS but don't work as set, locks everything dead. had to reset CMOS. 
TPU useless as usual, mediocre performance even comparing with all on default.
PBO. gonne, has only XFR settings from disable to auto to enable.
CPU multiplier settings too coarse 0.5 steps only.
My RAM still works at settings DOCP 3000, frequency 3600 (Cl16), will have to try higher.
Still didn't do full OC like before but results are close. Right now set to 42.5 but not full stable on auto voltages.


----------



## allikat

MishelLngelo said:


> Some fun facts about 4204 BIOS.
> OC profiles stayed from previous 4024 BIOS but don't work as set, locks everything dead. had to reset CMOS.
> TPU useless as usual, mediocre performance even comparing with all on default.
> PBO. gonne, has only XFR settings from disable to auto to enable.
> CPU multiplier settings too coarse 0.5 steps only.
> My RAM still works at settings DOCP 3000, frequency 3600 (Cl16), will have to try higher.
> Still didn't do full OC like before but results are close. Right now set to 42.5 but not full stable on auto voltages.


Interesting, wonder if it's the same on the nearly identical strix I'm running. Time to find out!
On the subject of voltages, I turned on PBO to level 3, and my 2600x was hitting 5GHz at the desktop, but it was pulling 1.6v to do so. That's getting crazy high in my opinion. I'm unhappy with the 1.5v it's pulling at PBO level 1... I know it's the chip calling for those voltages, but it makes me uncomfortable seeing numbers that high.


----------



## allikat

All seems ok currently on the Strix version of 4204, it wiped the previous profile and has so far only (only... ha!) pulled 1.544v on PBO level 1 with no offset. My B-die memory is running 3466 with the DOCP setting (so super-loose timings as it's a 4266 kit).
I will experiment more later.


----------



## MishelLngelo

At an attempt for RAM at 3666 it just locked up in soft brick mode, had bear of time to revive it, had to pull battery out as well as reset, not going to try it again. 4.3 GHz works reasonably well, before it wouldn't run benchmarks even at 1.5v. 1.416v this time. This is first BIOS with 1006 AGESA so more should come soon. Still puzzled why no PBO steps on this one although XFR works good, keeping voltage, powers and temps decent.


----------



## frong

Any reason to upgrade the BIOS if everything works? Have you noticed any improvements?


----------



## MishelLngelo

frong said:


> Any reason to upgrade the BIOS if everything works? Have you noticed any improvements?


Well, AGEA 1006 is my main reason and there are some improvements in OC and memory, also I'd say that stability when under high OC is improved. PBO, while it lost settings, most probably works in background, boost is a bit better in my case, goes to 4.3GHz on at least 4 cores while before it never hit over 4.1.
YMMW but those are my findings up to now, Have more testing to do yet.


----------



## frong

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, AGEA 1006 is my main reason and there are some improvements in OC and memory, also I'd say that stability when under high OC is improved. PBO, while it lost settings, most probably works in background, boost is a bit better in my case, goes to 4.3GHz on at least 4 cores while before it never hit over 4.1.
> YMMW but those are my findings up to now, Have more testing to do yet.



From 4.1 to 4.3 sounds like a pretty significant gain. 



What's AGEA 1006?


----------



## rdr09

Picked this motherboard while in Rome. Will test it this coming weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not really, not in the grand scheme of things. Shows mostly in benchmarks. It's more important to keep voltages from hitting ridiculous levels while doing it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Picked this motherboard while in Rome. Will test it this coming weekend. Can't wait.


Which CPU and RAM ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Which CPU and RAM ?


Pairing it with some GSkill FlareX 3200 and R7 2700.


----------



## Handrox

this bios(4204) limited the boost of my cpu(2700x) to 4.25GHz, before reaching 4.35GHz and despite having managed to make 3600MHz CL14 standalone with ease, I notice the system unstable, regardless of the frequency of RAM or CPU.

*where do I find this driver 18.10.20.02? On the AMD site there is only the 18.10.1810


----------



## Jspinks020

I'm sure its ok and nice, the msi is nice actually...running great at 4ghz. a little higher on vcore though 1.43-1.44v...froze at 1.4125v


----------



## kazablanka

Has anyone manage to stabilize ram over 3600Μhz with the new agesa? I have stuck on 3600Μhz whatever i tried.


----------



## Jspinks020

Well I'm at 4.2ghz with 2600x with the gaming plus..one of the more Budget offerings. But yeah runs it well. Bios is much more limited, can about imagine...got a fan on vrms too...don't get hot at all. Good runner though and not too much lag..ran a few games real well and none of the frame drop anymore. about 30-40 frames less than the 7700k. why I said still a good chip.


----------



## Handrox

Good morning guys, I solved the issue of frequency of the XFR, at first I had the ACPI options turned off and this was limiting the boost to 4.25GHz, activating it the XFR returned to give a boost of 4.35GHz normally. In conclusion, I can use 3600MHz CL14 with worked SubTimmings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Handrox said:


> this bios(4204) limited the boost of my cpu(2700x) to 4.25GHz, before reaching 4.35GHz and despite having managed to make 3600MHz CL14 standalone with ease, I notice the system unstable, regardless of the frequency of RAM or CPU.
> 
> *where do I find this driver 18.10.20.02? On the AMD site there is only the 18.10.1810


Just download chipset driver 5.12.0.38 from Asus site for this MB. V18.10.20.02 is included in it. Choose custom installation and uncheck GPU drivers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Handrox said:


> this bios(4204) limited the boost of my cpu(2700x) to 4.25GHz, before reaching 4.35GHz and despite having managed to make 3600MHz CL14 standalone with ease, I notice the system unstable, regardless of the frequency of RAM or CPU.
> 
> *where do I find this driver 18.10.20.02? On the AMD site there is only the 18.10.1810





Handrox said:


> Good morning guys, I solved the issue of frequency of the XFR, at first I had the ACPI options turned off and this was limiting the boost to 4.25GHz, activating it the XFR returned to give a boost of 4.35GHz normally. In conclusion, I can use 3600MHz CL14 with worked SubTimmings.


Which RAM ?


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Just download chipset driver 5.12.0.38 from Asus site for this MB. V18.10.20.02 is included in it. Choose custom installation and uncheck GPU drivers.


Okay, thanks, I'll do it.



MishelLngelo said:


> Which RAM ?


G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 PC4-28800 16GB 2x8GB CL16


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Just download chipset driver 5.12.0.38 from Asus site for this MB. V18.10.20.02 is included in it. Choose custom installation and uncheck GPU drivers.


The chipset driver on AMD's page is newer than the one found on the Asus page.

AMD -> 10/26/2018
ASUS -> 08/21/2018


----------



## MishelLngelo

Handrox said:


> The chipset driver on AMD's page is newer than the one found on the Asus page.
> 
> AMD -> 10/26/2018
> ASUS -> 08/21/2018


Ah, OK, wasn't there couple of days when I checked last time.


----------



## frong

What do all your cores boost to during Cinebench? (With PBO overclock)



My cores only boost to 4.1, however my result is decent around 1865.


@*Handrox *What ACPI option?


----------



## Handrox

frong said:


> What do all your cores boost to during Cinebench? (With PBO overclock)
> 
> 
> 
> My cores only boost to 4.1, however my result is decent around 1865.
> 
> 
> @*Handrox *What ACPI option?


It is the first option, inside the cpu settings tab. Yes, in CB my cpu stays at 4100MHz, delivering a score very similar to yours. In games he works in the margin of 4.175MHz to 4.225MHz


----------



## MishelLngelo

Cinebench seems can't load all cores to the max. It's time they release newer version. Performance test does a bit better job but still not to the max.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Cinebench seems can't load all cores to the max. It's time they release newer version. Performance test does a bit better job but still not to the max.


dude ,sorry but cinebench is load to the max all cores...


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's showing 100% but Linpack for instance gets 100MHz more when run at same settings.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> It's showing 100% but Linpack for instance gets 100MHz more when run at same settings.


Cinebench is not a stress test ,is a benchmark for rendering dude


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> Cinebench is not a stress test ,is a benchmark for rendering dude


I know what it is but Linpack also has benchmarking ability.Passmark is also benchmark utility but also gets more MHz at 100% load. A benchmark that can't get everything out of system can't be all relevant.


----------



## Jspinks020

nappydrew said:


> AI3 is a disease!
> 
> I've had it cause nothing but problems on MANY Asus boards, and I find that it almost always eventually causes some sort of problem, or conflict. From personal experience, I implore you to manually OC your system through BIOS, instead. The suite is buggy, the temps and voltages it reports are wildly inaccurate. Use HWINFO64, for hardware reporting, if you can't use an actual meter.


And do that max out the LLC stuff and Probably run it on lower vcore. Yeah there is buggy temp stuff. But other than that it's Probably awesome. There is enough Manual tweaking to play with definitely.


----------



## MishelLngelo

AI3 caused me a lot of troubles even without OC-ing/optimizing with it, just sitting there caused BSODs/GSODs. OC-ing in BIOS is quite easy and more reliable anyway and always was.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> AI3 caused me a lot of troubles even without OC-ing/optimizing with it, just sitting there caused BSODs/GSODs. OC-ing in BIOS is quite easy and more reliable anyway and always was.


AI3 works well for me. I run no other monitoring s/w with it usually. Fans are great. It's not AISuite which is incompatible - well, not always, other software causes problems as well. For me, AI3 is the *only* program which shows me the proper voltage readings - nothing else shows them correctly for me - they're mostly all too low (checked with meter) in HWInfo and the bios. I always OC from bios - never use any s/w to do that.

I'm v interested in your 3666 profile - what timings did you use? I've booted 3666 a few times on my CH7, but can't find what to stabilize it with....yet, but I reckon i'll have to loosen timings to CL16 to make it anything like reliable.

On the CH7, prior to AGESA 1006, I could boot my machine up to 3800MTs with auto settings - not reliable, but booted to windows. Can't do that now. AGESA 1006 even suggests different timings to previous AGESA version so I think lots of testing is needed to see what this version really can do on either of our boards....

Hope you're well!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I've tried 3666MHz only once, didn't actually try changing anything past settings in DOCP for 3600. DOCP 3000 and speed at 3600 works well so I thought it might go the other way.


----------



## rdr09

Finally got my 2700 and FlareX installed. All stock for now except ram set at DOCP 3200 Cl14. 

Notice this motherboard is thinner than the B350F Strix.

Will OC the CPU soon and see if it can achieve same 4GHz OC or higher. Currently using 4018 BIOS.


----------



## Jspinks020

rdr09 said:


> Finally got my 2700 and FlareX installed. All stock for now except ram set at DOCP 3200 Cl14.
> 
> Notice this motherboard is thinner than the B350F Strix.
> 
> Will OC the CPU soon and see if it can achieve same 4GHz OC or higher. Currently using 4018 BIOS.


Well all pretty similar but I do think maybe the top Layer improved? that's good for waterboard you know.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> I know what it is but Linpack also has benchmarking ability.Passmark is also benchmark utility but also gets more MHz at 100% load. A benchmark that can't get everything out of system can't be all relevant.


Dude what do you mean "more mhz" ?

If your cpu runs at higher speed when running passmark this means that passmark is very light.


----------



## rdr09

Jspinks020 said:


> Well all pretty similar but I do think maybe the top Layer improved? that's good for waterboard you know.


Waterboard? haha. Copied my all-core 4GHz OC settings from the Asus B350F Strix and it worked with the RAM still set at 3200 Cl14 DOCP. I'll be oc'ing the RAM next to 3466 Cl14 again copying my setings from the B350.


----------



## Jspinks020

rdr09 said:


> Waterboard? haha. Copied my all-core 4GHz OC settings from the Asus B350F Strix and it worked with the RAM still set at 3200 Cl14 DOCP. I'll be oc'ing the RAM next to 3466 Cl14 again copying my setings from the B350.


I can't set CL14 it won't do it..didn't think it would. Should try to run 4.3ghz...Block might even be overkill for that...might run hot on the spire though. So I mean that works out.


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> Dude what do you mean "more mhz" ?
> 
> If your cpu runs at higher speed when running passmark this means that passmark is very light.


"Very light" because it pushes more MHz ?? Does not compute.


----------



## rdr09

Jspinks020 said:


> I can't set CL14 it won't do it..didn't think it would. Should try to run 4.3ghz...Block might even be overkill for that...might run hot on the spire though. So I mean that works out.


The Wraith cooler might do it but not the Spire. I was gonna use my spare watercooling setup but i opted to get a Noctua air specifically made for AM4. The cpu fan is slow, though. It only goes up to 700rpm or so and even slower to respond using auto settings in BIOS. Case fan, otoh, ramps up to 1700 rpm! Too loud. May have to invest on an Akasa fan controller.

With regard to RAM, the manufacturer's spec is 3200 Cl14 (G.Skill FlareX), so i expected it to run at those settings. The 3466 Cl14 is just a bonus and just stable for games. Most of the time these sticks run at 2400MHz along with the CPU at stock.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> "Very light" because it pushes more MHz ?? Does not compute.


Yes, do you know how xfr and pbo works? If a program stress the cpu a lot, the cpu drops frequency. Its not something new man. It has to do with the boost algorithm. 
As you are saying if you run ibt the cpu will keep higher mhz from winrar as an example...


----------



## rdr09

Was able to oc to 4100MHz on this board. Something the B350F Strix is not capable of prolly due to the limited LLC. This is with 1.39v on the cpu core and LLC 5. I know going from 3200 to 3466 will add about 25 pts, so I might just touch 1900. Anyway, the cpu runs best at stock and 4GHz for multi-threaded games.


----------



## kazablanka

Handrox said:


> Good morning guys, I solved the issue of frequency of the XFR, at first I had the ACPI options turned off and this was limiting the boost to 4.25GHz, activating it the XFR returned to give a boost of 4.35GHz normally. In conclusion, I can use 3600MHz CL14 with worked SubTimmings.


How you made the bus speed to stay at 100mhz ?


----------



## Handrox

kazablanka said:


> How you made the bus speed to stay at 100mhz ?


I just downloaded vcore to keep consumption more controlled and the temperature cooler, so the XFR works with better frequencies.


----------



## rdr09

With Bias set to CB15 in BIOS and 3466 Cl 14 finally crossed 1900. Big deal for me but not to 2700X owners. lol.

Not bad for an open box cpu.


----------



## kazablanka

rdr09 said:


> With Bias set to CB15 in BIOS and 3466 Cl 14 finally crossed 1900. Big deal for me but not to 2700X owners. lol.
> 
> Not bad for an open box cpu.


set performance bias to cb11,5 ,gives better boost


----------



## kazablanka

Handrox said:


> I just downloaded vcore to keep consumption more controlled and the temperature cooler, so the XFR works with better frequencies.


iam talking about bus clock ,in your ss it is 100mhz ,mine and everyone else with prime x470 pro is 99,75-99,90


----------



## Reous

So far i know this is only possible with a bios mod @kazablanka


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> So far i know this is only possible with a bios mod @kazablanka


i know ,this is the reason why iam so curious ,is there a modded bios with 1.0.0.6 agesa ?

May i ask you something ? From your experience ,can asus prime x470 pro run ram above 3600Μhz? Ι am trying now for 3666mhz but with no luck until now


----------



## Reous

If you are interested:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html#7.1

Yes it can run above 3600 but it need a ram with special ProcODT.


----------



## MishelLngelo

kazablanka said:


> i know ,this is the reason why iam so curious ,is there a modded bios with 1.0.0.6 agesa ?
> 
> May i ask you something ? From your experience ,can asus prime x470 pro run ram above 3600Μhz? Ι am trying now for 3666mhz but with no luck until now


Yes it can with 2700x.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes it can with 2700x.


i am running ram at 3600mhz too, my answer is for 3666mhz and more, asus reports for the board max 3600mhz so is anyone running ram at 3666Μhz or more ?


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> If you are interested:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html#7.1
> 
> Yes it can run above 3600 but it need a ram with special ProcODT.


Thanks alot! By special ProcODT you mean ?


----------



## Reous

You need a ram which can boot with a low ProcODT at 3666. For example with 43Ohm or lower because at a special point ProcODT is importand for stability. If you can boot with 43Ohm your chance is good to get it stable. 

I think you remember my 3733 screen? It was also bootable with 43Ohm.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> You need a ram which can boot with a low ProcODT at 3666. For example with 43Ohm or lower because at a special point ProcODT is importand for stability. If you can boot with 43Ohm your chance is good to get it stable.
> 
> I think you remember my 3733 screen? It was also bootable with 43Ohm.


thanks again ,i'll try it


----------



## Handrox

This last bios improved the stability of RAM, but lost stability in CPU overclocking.


----------



## frong

I had to decrease my Voltage Offset from -0.1 to -0.09xxx with the new bios. It got stuck while booting into Windows 4/5 times with -0.1 that I've been running without a problem before, but when it booted into Windows it was stable. Weird.


I could get a little better numbers on my RAM, it didn't really increase my CB score tho.


----------



## rdr09

kazablanka said:


> set performance bias to cb11,5 ,gives better boost


Got an add'l 9 pts.


----------



## vitgar83

Hi,
I'm new of the forum.
I have assembled a new PC with Ryzen 7 2700X, Thermalright Le Grand Macho, an ASUS Prime X470-Pro, 16GB of Patriot Viper RGB 3600GHz (Samsung B-side), SSD Adata XPS SX8200 and Corsair RM 750x.
I tried for the first time to overclock athe CPU but I'm ignorant in this sector.
I have saw some videos on Youtube and I have read forum and discussion on the OC.
I tried various combination with manual settings and I modified only few options of the BIOS to test the CPU.
Now the CPU is setted with core ratio 40.00, VCore v1.3500 and SoC v1.100.
Unfortunatly the RAM is setted on 3526Mhz because to 3600Mhz desn't works.
Have you a suggestions? 
What are the best BIOS setup to my configuration?
Thanks so much for your helpfulness.


----------



## Jspinks020

0 issues with the System...I just need an Upgrade of Service My box is Broke and **** for months and cant get through automated junk...blows...


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitgar83 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new of the forum.
> I have assembled a new PC with Ryzen 7 2700X, Thermalright Le Grand Macho, an ASUS Prime X470-Pro, 16GB of Patriot Viper RGB 3600GHz (Samsung B-side), SSD Adata XPS SX8200 and Corsair RM 750x.
> I tried for the first time to overclock athe CPU but I'm ignorant in this sector.
> I have saw some videos on Youtube and I have read forum and discussion on the OC.
> I tried various combination with manual settings and I modified only few options of the BIOS to test the CPU.
> Now the CPU is setted with core ratio 40.00, VCore v1.3500 and SoC v1.100.
> Unfortunatly the RAM is setted on 3526Mhz because to 3600Mhz desn't works.
> Have you a suggestions?
> What are the best BIOS setup to my configuration?
> Thanks so much for your helpfulness.


Have you flashed the newest BIOS 4024 ? My Kingston RAM is super stable at 3600MHz with it.


----------



## vitgar83

MishelLngelo said:


> Have you flashed the newest BIOS 4024 ? My Kingston RAM is super stable at 3600MHz with it.


Yes, the latest version of BIOS is 4204.


----------



## kazablanka

vitgar83 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new of the forum.
> I have assembled a new PC with Ryzen 7 2700X, Thermalright Le Grand Macho, an ASUS Prime X470-Pro, 16GB of Patriot Viper RGB 3600GHz (Samsung B-side), SSD Adata XPS SX8200 and Corsair RM 750x.
> I tried for the first time to overclock athe CPU but I'm ignorant in this sector.
> I have saw some videos on Youtube and I have read forum and discussion on the OC.
> I tried various combination with manual settings and I modified only few options of the BIOS to test the CPU.
> Now the CPU is setted with core ratio 40.00, VCore v1.3500 and SoC v1.100.
> Unfortunatly the RAM is setted on 3526Mhz because to 3600Mhz desn't works.
> Have you a suggestions?
> What are the best BIOS setup to my configuration?
> Thanks so much for your helpfulness.


Ηi, 1.35v for 4ghz overclock are too much ,basically you loose performance with this low overclock. You have to enable Precision boost overdrive and set vcore to offset -0.075v . Which exactely is your ram kit ?
here are my timings , vsoc 1.0v ,dram 1.45v


----------



## Reous

Nothing special but new

Bios 4207
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4207.zip
Improve compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors


----------



## vitgar83

How activate the Precision Boost? Must I setup "Auto" in CPU bios options?
The Ram are this model https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/20c502_7742863cf5464917ae4bdc3c53f23a2a.pdf
Now I tried again to set 3600Mhz.


----------



## kazablanka

vitgar83 said:


> How activate the Precision Boost? Must I setup "Auto" in CPU bios options?
> The Ram are this model https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/20c502_7742863cf5464917ae4bdc3c53f23a2a.pdf
> Now I tried again to set 3600Mhz.


these are my full bios settings ,we have different ram kits but you can try them. You can find pbo in the menu advanced/amd cbs/NBIO COMMON OPTIONS/XFR2/PRECISION BOOST OVERDRIVE



Spoiler



2018/12/17 16:41:24]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P.]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage [0.08750]
VDDCR SOC Voltage [Manual]
VDDCR SOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM Voltage [1.45000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
CPU 1.80V Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
VDDP Standby Voltage [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Load Line Calibration [Auto]
VDDCR CPU Current Capability [130%]
VDDCR CPU Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VDDCR CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
VDDCR CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
VDDCR SOC Load Line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDCR SOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDCR SOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDCR SOC Power Phase Control [Optimized]
Target TDP [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [15]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [24]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [260]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
Bus Speed Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
C6 Mode [Enabled]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Disabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
GPP Clock 0 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 1 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 2 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 3 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 4 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 5 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 6 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 7 Force Output [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Primary Video Device [PCIE Video]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By Ring [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
Depop [Enabled]
PCIEX16_2 Bandwidth [X8 Mode]
PCIEX16_3 4X-2X Switch [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support [Disabled]
When system is in working state [On]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
USB power delivery in Soft Off state (S5) [Disabled]
Serial Port 1 [Enabled]
Change Settings [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Relaxed Ordering [Enabled]
Extended Tag [Disabled]
No Snoop [Enabled]
Maximum Payload [Auto]
Maximum Read Request [Auto]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
Extended Synch [Disabled]
Link Training Retry [5]
Link Training Timeout (uS) [1000]
Unpopulated Links [Keep Link ON]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
USB 2.0 Controller Mode [HiSpeed]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
SanDisk Cruzer Facet 1.26 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
U31G2_C1 [Enabled]
U31G1_C7 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
USB_1 [Enabled]
USB_2 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
VDDCR CPU Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [20]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [17]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
SATA Support [All Sata Devices]
VGA Support [EFI Driver]
USB Support [Full Initial]
PS/2 Devices Support [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name []
Save to Profile [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]


----------



## vitgar83

Thanks so much.
Are these settings are right for a safe daily overclock?
I tried to set up the PBO and Ryzen Master show the CPU voltage to 1.49-1.50. Is it not too high? Is ti safe for CPU and motherboard?
Where is the EPU Power Saving Mode or similar in the bios options of ASUS Prime?
I don't find it.


----------



## kazablanka

vitgar83 said:


> Thanks so much.
> Are these settings are right for a safe daily overclock?
> I tried to set up the PBO and Ryzen Master show the CPU voltage to 1.49-1.50. Is it not too high? Is ti safe for CPU and motherboard?
> Where is the EPU Power Saving Mode or similar in the bios options of ASUS Prime?
> I don't find it.


set vcore to offset - 0.0875 or -0.075 as in my settings to lower the cpu voltage. There is an option in advanced menu as cstates but on auto is enabled. If you want more power saving you can change the Minimum Processor State of the windows power plan you use to 5% .


----------



## vitgar83

Hi,
I have another problem.
The chassis fans are go crazy.
Inside the BIOS si quiet but when I enter in Windows, they start to run at max speed.
Have I broken the sensor with OC test?
The fans are included in Factal Design Meshify case.
They are 3 pin fans not PWM.


----------



## frong

vitgar83 said:


> Hi,
> I have another problem.
> The chassis fans are go crazy.
> Inside the BIOS si quiet but when I enter in Windows, they start to run at max speed.
> Have I broken the sensor with OC test?
> The fans are included in Factal Design Meshify case.
> They are 3 pin fans not PWM.



I use Argus Monitor to control my fans.


----------



## rdr09

vitgar83 said:


> Hi,
> I have another problem.
> The chassis fans are go crazy.
> Inside the BIOS si quiet but when I enter in Windows, they start to run at max speed.
> Have I broken the sensor with OC test?
> The fans are included in Factal Design Meshify case.
> They are 3 pin fans not PWM.



Are they set in Auto and then Silent mode in BIOS? That's how mine are set.

The cpu fan is for the Noctua U12S fan. Really slow.

Also using one at the bottom for the waterpump (120 fan) and it ramps up highest at around 1700rpm. It is set to Auto.


----------



## vitgar83

What's the safe temperature for the VRM in OC? 
Now, I have 41 °C, is it good?
Thanks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitgar83 said:


> What's the safe temperature for the VRM in OC?
> Now, I have 41 °C, is it good?
> Thanks.


Good. limit is over 100c.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just found a new BIOS 
Version 4027 2018/12/178.38 MBytes

PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 4207
Improve compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics 

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## kazablanka

vitgar83 said:


> Hi,
> I have another problem.
> The chassis fans are go crazy.
> Inside the BIOS si quiet but when I enter in Windows, they start to run at max speed.
> Have I broken the sensor with OC test?
> The fans are included in Factal Design Meshify case.
> They are 3 pin fans not PWM.


run q fan tuning from bios and it will set your fan to lowest speed ,after tuning you can change rpms and temratures if you want. You can find it in monitor menu in bios


----------



## Handrox

kazablanka said:


> iam talking about bus clock ,in your ss it is 100mhz ,mine and everyone else with prime x470 pro is 99,75-99,90


Well, it was a coincidence, I did not do anything to be 100MHz, but those 100MHz there are not fixed, it keeps changing like the others.


----------



## desoto

Who did try new bios 4027 already? Any comments?


----------



## Jspinks020

Told ya..should of gotten the MSI...been flawless.


----------



## vitgar83

Hi.
A report of my new PC.
For now it's good, the RAM with the last BIOS are stable in 3600Mhz.
The CPU is stable in 4000Ghz in standard OC.
Other ways of overclock are instable, I had freeze of PC, black screens or automatic restart of PC.
But it remain a little problem.
Sometimes the temperature sensor of CPU and motherboard stop and the fans start to go at high speed.
I must to restart the PC to fix the problem.
What is the bug? Too much programs of monitoring? Or a damage of motherboard?
Thanks for the patience and the help.


----------



## rdr09

desoto said:


> Who did try new bios 4027 already? Any comments?


I think it was labeled wrong in the Asus site. Should be 4207. Currently using it and same behavior as the one before it. Only had this board a few weeks and only tried the 2 bioses so far. Ram is G.Skill 3200 FlareX and is able to oc to 3466 Cl 14. CPU is a R7 2700 and is able to oc to 4.1GHz. Haven't tried higher. Daily stock and BF4 at 4GHz. Previous board was B350 F Strix (now with a R5 1600) and was only able to oc cpu to 4GHz.

First time to try Ryzen Master and works quite well.

Only issue i'm having is getting low Physics score in Firestrike, which is not really a big deal. At 4GHz I used to get like 20K. Now, just 15K.


----------



## desoto

Thanks.
When I used my Ryzen 2700X in stock (bios 4024) in AMD Ryzen Master EDC (CPU) was always red color (almost overpower). How about now with new bios? The same or they fixed it.
Has anyone the same issue?
I have PSU 650W from Corsair.


----------



## rdr09

desoto said:


> Thanks.
> When I used my Ryzen 2700X in stock (bios 4024) in AMD Ryzen Master EDC (CPU) was always red color (almost overpower). How about now with new bios? The same or they fixed it.
> Has anyone the same issue?
> I have PSU 650W from Corsair.


I only have a R7 2700. EDC turns red at load (99-100%) when CPU boosts to 4.1GHz, then fluctuates. Seen it go all the way down to 20%.


BTW, i have Balance power plan set in Windows with Minimum processor state at 25%.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I think it was labeled wrong in the Asus site. Should be 4207. Currently using it and same behavior as the one before it. Only had this board a few weeks and only tried the 2 bioses so far. Ram is G.Skill 3200 FlareX and is able to oc to 3466 Cl 14. CPU is a R7 2700 and is able to oc to 4.1GHz. Haven't tried higher. Daily stock and BF4 at 4GHz. Previous board was B350 F Strix (now with a R5 1600) and was only able to oc cpu to 4GHz.
> 
> First time to try Ryzen Master and works quite well.
> 
> Only issue i'm having is getting low Physics score in Firestrike, which is not really a big deal. At 4GHz I used to get like 20K. Now, just 15K.


Yeah, the label is 4027 but file itself is 4207.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, the label is 4027 but file itself is 4207.


You're right. Our motherboard go by the BIOS Version: 4207.


----------



## Handrox

Last night's joke


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nice push.


----------



## desoto

After quick test with BIOS 4207: it looks they fixed overpowering CPU voltage in stock, when I tested with OCCT before were around 1.45+V. for all cores, now 1.3+ V. for 3.9-4 GHz (all cores). But EDC (CPU) in AMD Ryzen Master shows the same: 99-100% of 140 A, limit 168 A: this is result in idle mode. I looked at another motherboards with the same CPU, the result was 50-70%. Interesting why? Is the problem in the MoBo or the software? BTW I know how to "fix it" with power scheme but this way doesn't fix the issue because another MoBo works fine without any "fixing".


----------



## rdr09

Handrox said:


> Last night's joke


Lovely 3600 speed. Good job.


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Nice push.


Thank you, seeing this is very gratifying to anyone who has been using the platform from the beginning and has lived through all their problems.




rdr09 said:


> Lovely 3600 speed. Good job.


Thank you. And the best, this is sweet to use 24/7.


PS:tFAW is being shown as 111, I do not know the reason, the bios is set to 16


----------



## MishelLngelo

It inspired me to try some more but above 4.3GHz no way to be stable, not even at 1.5v. 4.35 is best it would boot and run benchmarks but not stable enough to use 24/7 despite temps staying at up to 70c.


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> It inspired me to try some more but above 4.3GHz no way to be stable, not even at 1.5v. 4.35 is best it would boot and run benchmarks but not stable enough to use 24/7 despite temps staying at up to 70c.


With this mobo, you need to cool the vrms to get above 4.3GHz easily, I'm almost getting 4.5GHz, after the holidays I must have time to get results at 4.5GHz. I put two 80mm fans fanning the vrms and it was like doing magic to stabilize all system, cpu and ram.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Because of the cas I have radiator in front pushing air in with two 140mm fans and two fans puling air out thru top. Back 120mm fan is pushing air in and blowing right on VRM. I don't think it's overheating, there's no voltage drop under load.


----------



## frong

MishelLngelo said:


> Because of the cas I have radiator in front pushing air in with two 140mm fans and two fans puling air out thru top. Back 120mm fan is pushing air in and blowing right on VRM. I don't think it's overheating, there's no voltage drop under load.



Try opening the case and putting a real 'desktop' fan blowing straight in and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MishelLngelo

On my previous MB, a GA-990XA-UD3 I had a 80mm fan placed right on VRM cooler and that helped my FX 8350 run at 4.9GHz.


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Because of the cas I have radiator in front pushing air in with two 140mm fans and two fans puling air out thru top. Back 120mm fan is pushing air in and blowing right on VRM. I don't think it's overheating, there's no voltage drop under load.


I use a Cougar Panzer and I have the AIO in the front, 3x 140mm above, 1x 120mm underneath and 1x 140mm behind pulling the air and I tell you, the vrms get very hot anyway, the dissipation of vrms of this mobo is bad and needs help if You want higher flights.


----------



## rdr09

Handrox said:


> I use a Cougar Panzer and I have the AIO in the front, 3x 140mm above, 1x 120mm underneath and 1x 140mm behind pulling the air and I tell you, the vrms get very hot anyway, the dissipation of vrms of this mobo is bad and needs help if You want higher flights.



True. The heatsinks on my B350 F Strix are beefier. I'll check if they can be swapped.


----------



## desoto

Have any VRM sensors on our motherboard? How to measure temperature on VRM? I have HWiNFO64 software. Can I use this software to get info about temperature of VRM?


----------



## Handrox

desoto said:


> Have any VRM sensors on our motherboard? How to measure temperature on VRM? I have HWiNFO64 software. Can I use this software to get info about temperature of VRM?


This temperature demonstrated by the app is wrong, always shows something of 40ºC, 45ºC as much, but in reality it is above 90ºC very often, reaching 120ºC depending on the overclocking applied.


----------



## kazablanka

new agesa likes low subtimings

cpu stock (pbo enabled , -0.1v offset)

Dram voltage: 1.46v
vsoc: 1.1v


----------



## MishelLngelo

AGESA maybe but my RAM doesn't although it's b-die etc.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> AGESA maybe but my RAM doesn't although it's b-die etc.


can you post a thaiphoon ss ,you probably have a b-die downbin kit


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, here's Thaiphoon and RTC as set now by DOCP 3000 and frequency 3600.


----------



## kazablanka

So you kit is a downbin kit, it cant run to low timings but i think you can lower some of them.


----------



## kawzir

Haven't messed with the PC for quite some time, would you guys recommend me to update to the latest bios? 2700X with FlareX 3200CL14 Bdie ram, currently on 4011 Bios version. 

I can only run stably with 3200 fast preset from Dram calculator. Had some luck to run 3333 or even 3466 fast preset and pass 400% HCI test, but after one day it tells instable again. After that I just stopped trying and stick with 3200 fast presets.


----------



## umeng2002

Going to start my build with this board tomorrow. I removed the I/O cover because, as you can see, it chokes an already weak heatsink. I took somewhat detailed measurements of the heatsink when removing the I/O shield in case I might need to get an aftermarket one. If you want to run with the I/O cover, you can easily reverse the VRM heatsinks' so the tiny fin and the large fin are facing the CPU socket, and not choked of airflow by I/O cover.


----------



## frong

Managed to get 1889 with PBO overclock now when the weather is a bit cooler. 



Would probably go above 2000 with a manual overclock with ease now.


----------



## The Sandman

kawzir said:


> Haven't messed with the PC for quite some time, would you guys recommend me to update to the latest bios? 2700X with FlareX 3200CL14 Bdie ram, currently on 4011 Bios version.
> 
> I can only run stably with 3200 fast preset from Dram calculator. Had some luck to run 3333 or even 3466 fast preset and pass 400% HCI test, but after one day it tells instable again. After that I just stopped trying and stick with 3200 fast presets.



One thing to bare in mind when OCing Ram would be to realize you may also find a need for added Vcore. 

Try 1 bump, might take 2-3 depending on CPU clock.
Also may find a need for more Dram Voltage. My setup requires 1.43v Dram Voltage for 3466MHz.

The higher you go the more sensitive/subtle adjusts become. Don't raise more than 1 bump at a time between tests.

I also run the Flare-X but on a C6H at 3466 c14 and they're very stable here (different animal I know) but if it's of any help take a look through this Bios text file below and check the Digi, MemCadBus, RTT etc. I have a lot of hours invested in stabilizing with a PE3 (4200/4350mhz). Maybe it'll help?
If interested I posted a few test results in the C6H thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/27772288-post39689.html


----------



## vitgar83

Hello.
Another little problem with my motherboard.
The program ASUS Aura does't detect the board no more.
I tried to reinstall the program and the driver and turn off/on the lighitng on Bios but it doesn't works yet.
Have you a suggestions?


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitgar83 said:


> Hello.
> Another little problem with my motherboard.
> The program ASUS Aura does't detect the board no more.
> I tried to reinstall the program and the driver and turn off/on the lighitng on Bios but it doesn't works yet.
> Have you a suggestions?


Aura messes with BIOS and most probably with UEFI partition. I had same problem and even RMA-ed MB at one time thinking RGB just died. Not even reflashing BIOS helped. On new MB still didn't work. Happened to reinstall Windows from scratch and now it's working.


----------



## The Sandman

vitgar83 said:


> Hello.
> Another little problem with my motherboard.
> The program ASUS Aura does't detect the board no more.
> I tried to reinstall the program and the driver and turn off/on the lighitng on Bios but it doesn't works yet.
> Have you a suggestions?



Have you tried the Aura reflash/recovery tool?
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool


----------



## Handrox

This timinng For benchmark only and new CB Result last Night


----------



## MishelLngelo

Once uppon a time I had this Aida score and now I can't get evn close to it.


----------



## vitgar83

The Sandman said:


> Have you tried the Aura reflash/recovery tool?
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94418-Aura-firmware-reflash-recovery-tool


Thanks.
Is it work with X470? C7H?
I'm waiting the activation of account on ASUS forum for the instructions.


----------



## kazablanka

MishelLngelo said:


> Once uppon a time I had this Aida score and now I can't get evn close to it.


you cant get this score anyore because this score is bugged, you could never score this write bandwidth with 3600mhz on ram.


----------



## FlanK3r

Handrox said:


> This timinng For benchmark only and new CB Result last Night


very cool! Whats your cooling setup for 1.5Vcore?


----------



## Handrox

FlanK3r said:


> very cool! Whats your cooling setup for 1.5Vcore?


I use an Arctic Freezer 360. Now in the morning I tried a superpi, the result was not good, I believe it can be improved.


----------



## rdr09

So, which 3000 series are you guys going to upgrade to?

Was thinking 3700X. Move my 2700 to replace my 1600, then drop the 3700X to this motherboard.


----------



## MishelLngelo

3700x although I don't really needed but I would love to give my friends with Intel 9900k a hard time. My 2700x is already beating them at 4.2GHz both but they push 5.3GHz easily. 3700x at 5GHz would make mince meat out of them. With only few days till CES, we'll see soon. Hoping for Q2 to arrive.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> 3700x although I don't really needed but I would love to give my friends with Intel 9900k a hard time. My 2700x is already beating them at 4.2GHz both but they push 5.3GHz easily. 3700x at 5GHz would make mince meat out of them. With only few days till CES, we'll see soon. Hoping for Q2 to arrive.



We may have to watercool it even at stock and add a dedicated fan over the vrms. Turning smt off might work on air. How much do you think it will cost?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Don't know about cost, even all CPU details are conjunction. At the beginning it should cost at least as much as 2700x, maybe even less because it's not to of the lineuup this time like 2700x was.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Don't know about cost, even all CPU details are conjunction. At the beginning it should cost at least as much as 2700x, maybe even less because it's not to of the lineuup this time like 2700x was.


It would be a bargain at 250$. I can't wait.


----------



## Handrox

rdr09 said:


> So, which 3000 series are you guys going to upgrade to?
> 
> Was thinking 3700X. Move my 2700 to replace my 1600, then drop the 3700X to this motherboard.


I'm going for the 300$ range, depending on what performance it brings, of course.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Handrox said:


> I'm going for the 300$ range, depending on what performance it brings, of course.


Yeah, low 300s would be expected but we in Europe are going to have to pay more than US prices, it's always like that. 2700x is about 380 Euro here although I payed a bit less when it first came out. It's all Intel's fault. They screwed around with 10nM and returned to 14 and by that time there is shortage and prices went up. With them all CPUs.


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, low 300s would be expected but we in Europe are going to have to pay more than US prices, it's always like that. 2700x is about 380 Euro here although I payed a bit less when it first came out. It's all Intel's fault. They screwed around with 10nM and returned to 14 and by that time there is shortage and prices went up. With them all CPUs.


here we always pay more expensive, the conversion of the price in dollars to euros is done in a very strange way.


----------



## FlanK3r

Handrox said:


> I use an Arctic Freezer 360. Now in the morning I tried a superpi, the result was not good, I believe it can be improved.


I think, ist very solid. Try second run without close the program after first run. U will get 5 to 10s better resutl  This tweak worked very well on Summit Ridge, so I think the same could be on Pinnacle Ridge


----------



## Rafx

Handrox said:


> here we always pay more expensive, the conversion of the price in dollars to euros is done in a very strange way.


Prices in EU includes taxes (VAT), prices in USA doesnt include, and even if they include taxes, they're lower.


----------



## Handrox

FlanK3r said:


> I think, ist very solid. Try second run without close the program after first run. U will get 5 to 10s better resutl  This tweak worked very well on Summit Ridge, so I think the same could be on Pinnacle Ridge


Yes, I have re-edited several times, with several different configurations, with a clean system, with only the basic processes open and even then that was my best result.




Rafx said:


> Prices in EU includes taxes (VAT), prices in USA doesnt include, and even if they include taxes, they're lower.


This price difference here in Spain is higher than it should be even with all taxes built in


----------



## rdr09

Handrox said:


> Yes, I have re-edited several times, with several different configurations, with a clean system, with only the basic processes open and even then that was my best result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This price difference here in Spain is higher than it should be even with all taxes built in


I bought my X470 Pro in Italy for about 200 EUR.  


Same motherboard is more expensive in South Africa.


----------



## Handrox

rdr09 said:


> I bought my X470 Pro in Italy for about 200 EUR.
> 
> 
> Same motherboard is more expensive in South Africa.


I paid 185€, I believe that was it. It's a lot of money for what this mobo offers and the range it occupies.


----------



## desoto

Who did use T_SENSOR connector on the motherboard? Where can I get a thermistor cable for that?


----------



## umeng2002

desoto said:


> Who did use T_SENSOR connector on the motherboard? Where can I get a thermistor cable for that?


I was looking into it too. I think any thermocouple would work. I was looking a K-type but some are 50 ohms and other are 10 ohms, etc... Asus doesn't even sell them on their site anymore. Amazon or where ever has them cheap. If the 10 ohms are more popular, that would probably be the one to get.

What is it with motherboard makers being overly vague?

Maybe shoot an email to Asus about it... I doubt they'd know what an ohm is.... over even what features their own boards have....


----------



## frong

rdr09 said:


> I bought my X470 Pro in Italy for about 200 EUR.
> 
> 
> Same motherboard is more expensive in South Africa.



Paid the same in Sweden give or take 10 euro.


----------



## desoto

I've sent a message to ASUS support about thermistor cable. Let's see what they will tell. I know some high-end ASUS motherboards coming with that cables.


----------



## The Sandman

desoto said:


> Who did use T_SENSOR connector on the motherboard? Where can I get a thermistor cable for that?


 This is what I run on my T_Sensor on a C6H http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10767/cab-195/FrozenCPU_Temperature_Probe_Cable_-_2-Pin_-_25.html
Not saying I recommend FCPU any longer but this is where mine came from back in the CHIV days and have used them on CHIV, CHV-Z and C6H issue free.
PPC's has a nice selection if you haven't seen it. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=thermo+sensor


----------



## umeng2002

Those only seem to go to 90° C


----------



## The Sandman

umeng2002 said:


> Those only seem to go to 90° C



Just curious, what are you looking to monitor that goes near that high?
On my CIV I used one carefully wedged under a NB/VRM WB directing on the Mosfits (verified w/infrared) as that mobo did not monitor VRM temps.

Just in case I didn't look back far enough, apologizes ahead of time.


----------



## umeng2002

VRM, which thermal shut down triggers at 150° C (internal/ die). Throttling might occur at 125° C. Caps are rated for 105° C for 5000 hours.

I have an infrared thermometer, so I can do one-off testing, but a permanent probe would be nice.


----------



## The Sandman

umeng2002 said:


> VRM, which thermal shut down triggers at 150° C (internal/ die). Throttling might occur at 125° C. Caps are rated for 105° C for 5000 hours.
> 
> I have an infrared thermometer, so I can do one-off testing, but a permanent probe would be nice.


What are you seeing under heavy load on VRM's with IR?
If it is getting that close (80-90c) you should consider adding active cooling anyway (guessing you know this already) but my point here is check first w/IR and see where you're actually running currently and I'd be very surprised if you'd need a sensor to read higher than 90c is all.

When I checked mine w/IR I got very anal and got down inside and got under the WB or HS and searched for the hottest point. It wasn't easy lol. Used this to verify if the temp probe was even close, and it was. It probably isn't 100% actuate like a mobo sensor but at least you can see what is going on. I had the vary same need on my CHIV with a 9590 @5117MHz 24/7 for over 2 years.

I assume your mobo doesn't show VRM temps in HWinfo etc or AI Suite maybe?


----------



## umeng2002

The Sandman said:


> What are you seeing under heavy load on VRM's with IR?
> If it is getting that close (80-90c) you should consider adding active cooling anyway (guessing you know this already) but my point here is check first w/IR and see where you're actually running currently and I'd be very surprised if you'd need a sensor to read higher than 90c is all.
> 
> When I checked mine w/IR I got very anal and got down inside and got under the WB or HS and searched for the hottest point. It wasn't easy lol. Used this to verify if the temp probe was even close, and it was. It probably isn't 100% actuate like a mobo sensor but at least you can see what is going on. I had the vary same need on my CHIV with a 9590 @5117MHz 24/7 for over 2 years.
> 
> I assume your mobo doesn't show VRM temps in HWinfo etc or AI Suite maybe?


I have no reason to believe I have issues, I was just curious. I haven't even broken out my IR thermometer yet. I'm using my case from my older AMD FX build, so I already have a fan blowing directly on the back of the socket, and I removed the white I/O heat blanket (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...470-pro-issues-successes-30.html#post27777850 Asus' designers should be shot, imho) so the VRM can breath a bit more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> I have no reason to believe I have issues, I was just curious. I haven't even broken out my IR thermometer yet. I'm using my case from my older AMD FX build, so I already have a fan blowing directly on the back of the socket, and I removed the white I/O heat blanket (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...470-pro-issues-successes-30.html#post27777850 Asus' designers should be shot, imho) so the VRM can breath a bit more.


You set it almost same way I did, back fan blowing in but my radiator is in the front and 2 fans exhaust at top. That keeps VRM cooler. I was thinking of putting a baffle at 45 degrees to deflect all that air right to VRM heat sink but I never got more than about 60c at top measuring with IR thermometer.


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> You set it almost same way I did, back fan blowing in but my radiator is in the front and 2 fans exhaust at top. That keeps VRM cooler. I was thinking of putting a baffle at 45 degrees to deflect all that air right to VRM heat sink but I never got more than about 60c at top measuring with IR thermometer.


Yeah, I have the fans blowing inward from what Corsair recommends with the H80i; and my own testing with my old FX system showed that CPU temps improved by one or two degrees that way. So naturally, all that hot air in the case needs to be immediately evacuated (there are two top fans actually). The fan right over the VRM is pushed back so it "sucks" air up from the front and back of the mobo's VRM section as well as the warm H80i exhaust.


----------



## desoto

About my request where to buy and what kind of thermistor cable. ASUS support just gave me this link: "http://promos.asus.com/us/where_to_buy/" that's it. There are a lot of different thermistor cables but what I need they didn't answered. Great support.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I was told a while ago, with Prime x370 pro that it should be a 10K Ohm thermistor. I tried one from my multimeter but no reaction to it. Found a store that has it but didn't get it yet. I was interested in keeping tabs on backside of CPU socket and/or VRM.


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> I was told a while ago, with Prime x370 pro that it should be a 10K Ohm thermistor. I tried one from my multimeter but no reaction to it. Found a store that has it but didn't get it yet. I was interested in keeping tabs on backside of CPU socket and/or VRM.


Yeah, I was googling that too, and people seem to say a 10k ohm one. I would avoid the ones with a large bead of epoxy at the tip and try to get the one with a smaller resister almost bare and kapton tape it on.


----------



## desoto

I want just to check with a thermistor the temperature on VRM radiators on my motherboard. Some guys are warning that the temp can reach 100 C on them. Actually I don't believe in that temp cause I have 4 fans in my case. But to make sure it's better to check.


----------



## desoto

Here is a link about a thermal sensor cable for the motherboard: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Therm...182271712797?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
which gave me ASUS support.


----------



## umeng2002

I wish someone would take a Ohm meter to one of those.


----------



## MealTeamSix

I bought this board recently and paired it with 2700x. I went into bios/uefi and set the cooling option to liquid as I have an All In One Closed Loop Cooler. I then set the docp for 3200 as I have 3200 mhz memory. I then set multiplier to 42 and now have a stable system at 4.2 ghz. I love the board so far. I have a cb score of 1902. I played 2 hours of Shadow of The Tomb Raider and cpu temps never went above 53. It was same result with Battlefield 5. Aida 64 pushed my temps to 83c, but it never locked up. So I am happy.


----------



## rdr09

MealTeamSix said:


> I bought this board recently and paired it with 2700x. I went into bios/uefi and set the cooling option to liquid as I have an All In One Closed Loop Cooler. I then set the docp for 3200 as I have 3200 mhz memory. I then set multiplier to 42 and now have a stable system at 4.2 ghz. I love the board so far. I have a cb score of 1902. I played 2 hours of Shadow of The Tomb Raider and cpu temps never went above 53. It was same result with Battlefield 5. Aida 64 pushed my temps to 83c, but it never locked up. So I am happy.


Im sure your curiosity in the near future will make things more complicated by trying out PBO to achieve 4.3GHz. Ha!

Same here, though i have 3466 and 3533 Fast Presets working, i'm currently using 3200 docp like you. With just a GTX 1060, no need to sweat any higher speeds.


----------



## frong

rdr09 said:


> Im sure your curiosity in the near future will make things more complicated by trying out PBO to achieve 4.3GHz. Ha!
> 
> Same here, though i have 3466 and 3533 Fast Presets working, i'm currently using 3200 docp like you. With just a GTX 1060, no need to sweat any higher speeds.



Haha, how are things more complicated with PBO?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

On the off-chance that anyone here is using Ubuntu Linux (or Ubuntu-based distro) on this board, if you suddenly develop thousands of PCI-E errors _every minute_ with an nVidia GPU installed, it seems to be caused by the latest kernel (4.15.0-43) - I couldn't even get the board to boot successfully 90% of the time. The BIOS was happy that everything was OK (single beep indicating all well, etc) but no video output at all.

I rolled back to 4.15.0-42 and I've seen no further PCI-E errors in dmesg. I've only tried a single reboot but I'm hoping that it recovers the reliable boot as well. I'll find out some time later this week.


----------



## noobee

I will use Ubuntu 18.10. Do you guys like this board? It's $225 CAD here - for around $200-ish, the choices are this board and the MSI X470 Pro Carbon. Which should I choose? I really would like to go with the Taichi but it's $300 here - I thought I'd save $100 and wait and see what the 3000 series is like - if it is better to run with a X570 board, then I'll sell the X470 board or use it as a 2nd system. Is that a good plan?
I find choosing a motherboard so difficult! LOL!
P.S. the cpu I have is the R7 2700.


----------



## frong

Still no way to change BCLK?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope.


----------



## SoupKitchen

I got this mobo a few months ago alongside a 2700X, a 1080ti and 2x8GB GSkill TridentZ RGB 3200mhz RAM (which I picked from the approved RAM list) and had very few issues. Recently they've really took off. I've had the PC showing a black screen, gpu lights going off but mobo ones stay on. I have to turn off my PC at the wall as the power buttons dont do anything until the mobo has completely lost power. I updated BIOS and chipset etc and I thought I'd fixed it
Under heavy loads (such as cinebench or OCCT) my pc has started freezing for a second or so. This doesn't seem to be effecting my cinebench score (1740 at stock even with freezes) so I'm confused whats causing it. If I run OCCT CPU or Power Supply tests the freezes happen but not if I run the GPU test. However during the power supply test my gpu clock drops during the freezes
I know this motherboard doesn't like it when you monitor temps from 2 places so I unchecked everything put the GPU stuff from MSI Afterburner but I fear thats still causing a conflict as I still get AI Suite going funny on me reporting cpu temp as -1 etc when that isn't the case, and even without afterburner running I get the freezes during benchmarking

I'm really at the end of my tether trying to work out what is wrong with this computer, do you guys thing my mobo is faulty or is this just a bit of a bad product? Could my PSU be to blame? Or not enough power? (650W) Any help would be greatly appriciated. I sadly don't have another computer to test this stuff with currently

I also have one more easier to answer question, the entire time I've had this PC when it boots up for the first time from having no power (even the very first time I turned it on) it turns on, turns off, then turns back on and posts normally with no problems, is that normal?


----------



## AlleyViper

SoupKitchen said:


> I also have one more easier to answer question, the entire time I've had this PC when it boots up for the first time from having no power (even the very first time I turned it on) it turns on, turns off, then turns back on and posts normally with no problems, is that normal?


I get the same on a x470-f (similar board and bios versions) when cold booting, the bios probably has to reinitialize once to apply some custom settings.


----------



## SoupKitchen

AlleyViper said:


> I get the same on a x470-f (similar board and bios versions) when cold booting, the bios probably has to reinitialize once to apply some custom settings.


Thanks, I'd read some BIOS do this but I just wanted to be sure considering the other problems I'm having


----------



## rdr09

SoupKitchen said:


> Thanks, I'd read some BIOS do this but I just wanted to be sure considering the other problems I'm having


You still using AI Suite? If so, get rid of it. Just use BIOS to set things up and HWINFO64 to monitor readings.

What psu are you using? HWINFO should indicate the 12,5, and 3V readings if you don't have a multi-meter. They should be within +/- 5%.


BTW, a score of 1740 is low for your cpu at stock. It's like all cores are running at 3.8 not 4.025 GHz or something.


----------



## SoupKitchen

rdr09 said:


> You still using AI Suite? If so, get rid of it. Just use BIOS to set things up and HWINFO64 to monitor readings.
> 
> What psu are you using? HWINFO should indicate the 12,5, and 3V readings if you don't have a multi-meter. They should be within +/- 5%.
> 
> 
> BTW, a score of 1740 is low for your cpu at stock. It's like all cores are running at 3.8 not 4.025 GHz or something.


The voltages seem fine, it starts out about 4.1 then goes down to 3.875ghz. Its not breaking 50degrees and its drawing 100w+. Could it be a the fan setting I used in ai suite or something odd like that? I attached an image I don't know if these coloured zones mean anything


----------



## rdr09

SoupKitchen said:


> The voltages seem fine, it starts out about 4.1 then goes down to 3.875ghz. Its not breaking 50degrees and its drawing 100w+. Could it be a the fan setting I used in ai suite or something odd like that? I attached an image I don't know if these coloured zones mean anything


Have you gotten rid of AI Suit? I suggest you do. Also, if not in the latest BIOS, update it using USB.

Set all your FAN settings for the AIO (AUTO) and CPU/CASE fans to Silent or Standard (there should be 4 of them under Monitor tab).

Check your voltages including that for the GPU. Screenshot of voltages for the CPU/Motherboard. Make sure all reading are within +/- 5%, especially at load.


----------



## SoupKitchen

I have the latest BIOS/chipset. This is during the linpack thing in OCCT. During Cinebench its about 3.9
I'm still really confused as to what could be causing my pc to freeze for a few seconds while I run that test or cinebench. Next time I have the time I'm thinking of just re-installing windows in case its some driver ******* up


----------



## Reous

*BIOS 4406*

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4406.zip
_Changelog:
Update AGESA to Combo-AM4 0.0.7.0 for the upcoming processors and improve some CPU compatibility
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS_


----------



## Darkomax

I wonder what it is. Zen 2, Picasso? weird AGESA version again. The wait is unbearable.


----------



## Handrox

well ... here latency has gone up and overall performance has declined. Before my cpu operated 8/16 between 4.1GHz and 4.25GHz, now it is working at 3.87GHz even if I set the same settings in the BIOS that I have always used ..

Latency with the previous bios was 57ns to 58ns


----------



## Hwgeek

Just updated also, and I see after I cleard cmos, the power usage under load dropped even with PBO enabled, I see 125W~130W and only 1.25V vcore on Cinebench all core load and ~3.85Ghz- what's the matter with this bios?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Looks like it may not be good to upgrade to. Are there any changes in PBO settings ? I suppose that there's no going back because of new AGESA ?


----------



## Handrox

Hwgeek said:


> Just updated also, and I see after I cleard cmos, the power usage under load dropped even with PBO enabled, I see 125W~130W and only 1.25V vcore on Cinebench all core load and ~3.85Ghz- what's the matter with this bios?


the same here


----------



## RodimusConvoy

I've had my eye on this mobo for a while. It looks cool but sounds like its nothing but problems.


----------



## mollikolli

Yeah this new bios isn't great. My previously stable memory settings are now unstable.

Is flashing back to 4207 totally safe?


edit: read from hardwareluxx.de forums that flashing back to older AGESA is not possible with EZ Flash.


----------



## crakej

mollikolli said:


> Yeah this new bios isn't great. My previously stable memory settings are now unstable.
> 
> Is flashing back to 4207 totally safe?
> 
> 
> edit: read from hardwareluxx.de forums that flashing back to older AGESA is not possible with EZ Flash.


Search about using afuefix.exe (on here) which will allow you to do that.

I''m watching to see if CH7 gets this AGESA version as well....


----------



## umeng2002

With the new BIOS, I'm dropping under 4 GHz with PBO on in Cinebench R20 and other stress tests... My TDP has also dropped.


----------



## MishelLngelo

RodimusConvoy said:


> I've had my eye on this mobo for a while. It looks cool but sounds like its nothing but problems.


No more than any other, actually very good and one of best in that class.


----------



## Hwgeek

umeng2002 said:


> With the new BIOS, I'm dropping under 4 GHz with PBO on in Cinebench R20 and other stress tests... My TDP has also dropped.


Just tested to confirm, PBO has no affect on my 2700X, same max 130W max power with or without PBO enable -score the same ~3700+-.
I remember that in older bios I could choose the PBO level, not any more :-(.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's even worse than that, introduces instability when overclocked. I think that 4204 was last BIOS with individual PBO adjustments.


----------



## umeng2002

I can confirm that the latest PBO in the latest BIOS is broken.

With the prior BIOS, turning on PBO would max all the amp ratings for the highest performance possible from PBO.

With the current BIOS, all the PBO settings (read via Ryzen Master) are at default levels.

YOU NEED TO USE MASTER RYZEN with the current BIOS to get PBO to work.

I'm emailing Asus about this. What's the point of a BIOS option if you need software for it to function?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is that XFR fighting PBO ? I tried over RM but locks me up to 3950MHz max.


----------



## umeng2002

XFR works just fine... boosting cores to 4.3+ GHz in light loads. PBO simply raises the TDP and current limits, so you get better clocks when more of the CPU is stressed.

Specifically, the BIOS PBO switch is just maxing out the TDP (to 1000 watts), but it's leaving the two current limiters to default values. You need to use Ryzen Master to get those to the maximum. The prior BIOS just maxed all those out. No Ryzen Master needed.

Also, Ryzen Master PBO settings won't survive when the computer wakes up from sleep.

Total BS. I might try modding the BIOS or just downgrading.


----------



## Hwgeek

Also my custom [email protected] profile not working any more- no boot, it was rock solid for last month+, based on Ryzen mem calculator, this new bios is pure **** :-(.


----------



## umeng2002

Hwgeek said:


> Also my custom [email protected] profile not working any more- no boot, it was rock solid for last month+, based on Ryzen mem calculator, this new bios is pure **** :-(.


Turn off the PSU for 30 seconds (pull the power plug or the use the switch by the plug) and let the RAM retrain. I haven't had any issue with the latest BIOS so far except for the PBO.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hwgeek said:


> Also my custom [email protected] profile not working any more- no boot, it was rock solid for last month+, based on Ryzen mem calculator, this new bios is pure **** :-(.


I too have some instability with RAM at 3600MHz while it was rock solid before. Already had some GSODs on account of memory, much better at 3400M Hz. 
Isn't XFR also tasked with regulating voltage and power according to temps ?


----------



## Handrox

I had no RAM related issues with that new bios. I still use 3600MHz CL14 without any problems ..


----------



## AlleyViper

If this bios still has PE Lvl 2, can it still max PBO (by setting scalar 10X, and other power and current values maxed out on that preset) or that option is now useless?
I'm just asking because, IIRC in the strix, the last two 4204 and 4207 only left PE options as way to control PBO, while the PBO sub-menu disappeared (last seen on 4024 I'm still on).


----------



## Handrox

AlleyViper said:


> If this bios still has PE Lvl 2, can it still max PBO (by setting scalar 10X, and other power and current values maxed out on that preset) or that option is now useless?
> I'm just asking because, IIRC in the strix, the last two 4204 and 4207 only left PE options as way to control PBO, while the PBO sub-menu disappeared (last seen on 4024 I'm still on).


PBO is not working in this bios 4406


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just tried going back a version or two but no go, probably because new AGESA.


----------



## vitosek

Did anyone downgrade using AFUEFIX? I tried Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG, but a warning appeared: WARNING! ROM file information does not match system BIOS. So I do not know if it is safe...


----------



## Hwgeek

I have also sent an email for ASUS support to notify them about the PBO bug- this was their response:


> ...
> I understand you are experiencing issues with your motherboard since updating to the latest BIOS version. I have went ahead and made the engineers aware of this issue as requested. Please allow for 24-48 business hours for them to provide you with an update.
> ...


Maybe others can also send them an email if the new Bios broke the PBO in bios?


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, that was the same response I got. Hopefully they actually fix it. I don't want to have to use software to OC.

I would think modding the BIOS would easily fix it (expose the PBO options) since PBO works but just with Ryzen Master.


----------



## Hwgeek

I don't want to start playing with the bios and such for option that was already supported and working, I paid extra for this board for a reason,otherwise I could just get cheap B350 MB.
I will wait this week for a solution and then gonna start sending more emails until fix is out .


----------



## crakej

vitosek said:


> Did anyone downgrade using AFUEFIX? I tried Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG, but a warning appeared: WARNING! ROM file information does not match system BIOS. So I do not know if it is safe...


This is correct - it's warning you that it's not a normal update.

When it reboots you should see something on the screen after initial boot saying something like 'updating, do not turn off' for a couple of seconds while it 'downdates' the AGESA version


----------



## crakej

I just read the release notes properly - especially the last bit:

*Note that last bit 'ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.'* - this chipset driver is not available yet!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Finally had time to test and PBO is doing....... NOTHING. Loosing over 20% comparing to OC at 4.25. Before it was only 2-5%. Even with RM PBO all maxed out.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Finally had time to test and PBO is doing....... NOTHING. Loosing over 20% comparing to OC at 4.25. Before it was only 2-5%. Even with RM PBO all maxed out.


Maybe when we have the right chipset driver, things will work better... I'm waiting for others to test this AGESA on the CH7 first - I usually jump on these things first, but seeing yours , and others advice, I probably will not update until we have the chipset update.


----------



## Hwgeek

crakej said:


> I just read the release notes properly - especially the last bit:
> 
> *Note that last bit 'ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.'* - this chipset driver is not available yet!


It's listed on the download page:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip

Did nothing for me.


----------



## crakej

Hwgeek said:


> It's listed on the download page:
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/03CHIPSET/AM4_18.50.16.01_WHQL_RS5_DCHU.zip
> 
> Did nothing for me.


Not yet for C7H - thanks for sharing it


----------



## Ramad

crakej said:


> I just read the release notes properly - especially the last bit:
> 
> *Note that last bit 'ASUS strongly recommends installing AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.'* - this chipset driver is not available yet!



Here you go: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_chipset_18.50.16.01.zip


----------



## rdr09

Here we go: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## vitosek

crakej said:


> This is correct - it's warning you that it's not a normal update.
> 
> When it reboots you should see something on the screen after initial boot saying something like 'updating, do not turn off' for a couple of seconds while it 'downdates' the AGESA version


Thanks, you were right. Downgrade did well. I have back version 4207 with mod on default value SB Clock Spread Spectrum = disabled, because it really upset me with BCLK with 99.8 MHz. By the way, does anyone know why this is no longer working in 4406?


----------



## crakej

vitosek said:


> Thanks, you were right. Downgrade did well. I have back version 4207 with mod on default value SB Clock Spread Spectrum = disabled, because it really upset me with BCLK with 99.8 MHz. By the way, does anyone know why this is no longer working in 4406?


Glad to help 

And thanks for the chipset driver


----------



## Handrox

This is available on the motherboard page.

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...65.873160487.1552080088-2065369016.1552080088


----------



## AlleyViper

MishelLngelo said:


> Finally had time to test and PBO is doing....... NOTHING. Loosing over 20% comparing to OC at 4.25. Before it was only 2-5%. Even with RM PBO all maxed out.


Meanwhile the same PBO problem with bios settings is confirmed on the x470-f strix with 4406:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...X470-F-Gaming-owners-thread/page88#post764503


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> Maybe when we have the right chipset driver, things will work better... I'm waiting for others to test this AGESA on the CH7 first - I usually jump on these things first, but seeing yours , and others advice, I probably will not update until we have the chipset update.


It's not likely that chipset diver can change anything. Let's sees what will happen to other MB makes and models but how likely is that an AGESA fault ? Seems to be common denominator.


----------



## umeng2002

I'm going to down grade this BIOS until they fix the issues. 

Has anyone used the custom flashing method (for modded BIOSes) to install this new BIOS? Maybe it's an issue in the built in "EZ flash" not really overwriting everything...


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> I'm going to down grade this BIOS until they fix the issues.
> 
> Has anyone used the custom flashing method (for modded BIOSes) to install this new BIOS? Maybe it's an issue in the built in "EZ flash" not really overwriting everything...


If you are going to do it, pull the battery too for a while. Reset doesn't reset time so probably some other things stay alive.


----------



## umeng2002

Can I just flash the old BIOS back with Afue tools using the /X option?


----------



## vitosek

I flashed 4207 using Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG and everything is fine.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, I just flashed back to 4207 with that; But I also used afugan /GAN with the extracted ROM because I didn't know if that step was need for AGESA downgrades or whatever.

But PBO is working again, so I'm happy.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> It's not likely that chipset diver can change anything. Let's sees what will happen to other MB makes and models but how likely is that an AGESA fault ? Seems to be common denominator.


Same thing might happen to other motherboards. Most likely this new Agesa is really in prep for Ryzen 3000.

https://www.criticalhit.net/technology/amds-codename-for-their-new-zen-family-is-valhalla/

So, if not upgrading CPU, no need for the bios update. 

Good news is . . . its only 16Mb which works with most B350.

Edit: if this is the case AMD should have communicated better.


----------



## crakej

It would seem this bios supports 8 Core Matisse MTS-A0 rev. Source: 1usmus


----------



## Hwgeek

https://www.overclock.net/forum/27894398-post160.html

PBO broken now on MSI too with the new bios- what the ***?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hwgeek said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27894398-post160.html
> 
> PBO broken now on MSI too with the new bios- what the ***?


Not surprised, either AGESA or 3rd gen will do those things differently. Luckily, I have enough performance as it is and OC is working fine when needed.


----------



## Hwgeek

Good News!
Asus support replied me with new Bios 4602 that adds PBO options on AI Tweaker menu including the scalar option!


> Please try the below BIOS first, it will later be released on official website.
> 
> Add PBO option in AI Tweaker for Pinnacle


I have tested it and it works, in CB R20 2700X reached 166W vs 130W on stock.
Also I see the AGESA updated to 0.0.7.2 .
Funny thing is that the Old XFR menu still exists in ADVANCED menu.
I need to keep testing, they are releasing in on download page soon.
Added the bios with 7z and zip compression to be able to upload -if you like to test.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Hwgeek said:


> Good News!
> Asus support replied me with new Bios 4602 that adds PBO options on AI Tweaker menu including the scalar option!
> 
> I have tested it and it works, in CB R20 2700X reached 166W vs 130W on stock.
> Also I see the AGESA updated to 0.0.7.2 .
> Funny thing is that the Old XFR menu still exists in ADVANCED menu.
> I need to keep testing, they are releasing in on download page soon.
> Added the bios with 7z and zip compression to be able to upload -if you like to test.


Tbx for BIOS, I'll try it shortly.


----------



## Handrox

Hwgeek said:


> Good News!
> Asus support replied me with new Bios 4602 that adds PBO options on AI Tweaker menu including the scalar option!
> 
> I have tested it and it works, in CB R20 2700X reached 166W vs 130W on stock.
> Also I see the AGESA updated to 0.0.7.2 .
> Funny thing is that the Old XFR menu still exists in ADVANCED menu.
> I need to keep testing, they are releasing in on download page soon.
> Added the bios with 7z and zip compression to be able to upload -if you like to test.


I'm already using it, so I'll give you more feedback. Thank you for sharing


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just flashed it, performance on all auto is back to previous levels although now with RAM at default 2400MHz but I'm still testing. This performance, according to CB20 and Performance Test is about a manual OC to about 4.1GHz. 
It would be nice if somebody could write more comprehensive guide to PBO/XFR settings for best boost performance, like what should or should not be (dis)abled.


----------



## Reous

Thanks for sharing the bios. Can anyone confirm that RTC isn't working with Agesa 0072?


----------



## Knodl

@vitosek @umeng2002 did you backup your UUID & mobo SN?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Thanks for sharing the bios. Can anyone confirm that RTC isn't working with Agesa 0072?


Ryzen Timing Checker ? It works.


----------



## Hwgeek

I am happy they fixed it so quickly with new bios version, I replyed Asus support regarding the new 4602 bios and suggested to hide the old PBO menu since now we get this option under AI Tweaker menu:
"Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\XFR Enhancement\Accepted\Precision Boost Overdrive[Enable\Disable] "
Let's see if they will change it before the official release.


----------



## umeng2002

Knodl said:


> @vitosek @umeng2002 did you backup your UUID & mobo SN?


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Knodl

It's BIOS data to identify your board and gets overwritten if you use _Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG._

Is your SN now a generic MB-12345.. and UUID = FFFFFF...?
https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/issues/4


----------



## umeng2002

In that case, I definitely didn't back it up.

"Motherboard name: PRIME X470-PRO
Copy these numbers in FD44Editor

Primary card MAC:
FFFFFFFFFFFF

System UUID:
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Motherboard S/N:
MB-1234567890"


----------



## Knodl

Welcome to the club bro


----------



## Reous

4602 is officially out now

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4602.zip


----------



## rdr09

Reous said:


> 4602 is officially out now
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4602.zip


Is it confirmed that this BIOS update will allow the use of Ryzen 3000 cpu on this motherboard? Thanks.


----------



## Hwgeek

https://www.techpowerup.com/253954/...reveals-new-options-for-overclocking-tweaking
Also look at the size increase over pre AGESA 0070.


----------



## vitosek

umeng2002 said:


> In that case, I definitely didn't back it up.
> 
> "Motherboard name: PRIME X470-PRO
> Copy these numbers in FD44Editor
> 
> Primary card MAC:
> FFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> System UUID:
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Motherboard S/N:
> MB-1234567890"


Well I didn't back up it too, but I have still right values.


----------



## vitosek

For 4602 users: Did anyone try to lock the BCLK at 100 MHz by modding ROM file with AMIBCP like is shown at picture? 4406 did not work with this, it was still 99.8 MHz.


----------



## Reous

@vitosek sadly it does not work.


----------



## Kyan31

delete


----------



## Kyan31

Is there any way to enable SPD write on BIOS versions after 4024 for this motherboard? This issue has plauged me for ages and ASUS clearly dont want to fix it despite me emailing them in depth back and forth for weeks about the issue. Because the newer updates dont support SPD write the RGB control on my RAM doesnt work. Yes I know RGB isnt necessary but I paid the extra fee for the RGB feature, only to not be able to use it because of a BIOS/Software issue. Any idea what my options are, besides downgrading to 4024? It'd be nice to be able to use my RGB RAM with the newer AGESA updates and Ryzen 3000, thank you.

PS. My RAM is Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3200MHz which relies on SPD write to communicate with the RAM for RGB control.


----------



## Reous

@Kyan31 Update iCUE to version 3.13.94 or newer. Older versions are broken with Agesa 1006.


----------



## Kyan31

@Reous I love ya bro, literally checked if theres an iCUE update and there was. Updated to the latest version and all my issues are fixed. I'm guessing this was a recent update as I have had this issue for a long time and eventually just settled on the older BIOS version after hearing no solutions from both ASUS and Corsair. Thanks for the solution


----------



## umeng2002

vitosek said:


> Well I didn't back up it too, but I have still right values.


Eh, I don't really know what I'd use the "correct" values for anyways.


----------



## crakej

umeng2002 said:


> Eh, I don't really know what I'd use the "correct" values for anyways.


You only need to do this if you are installing a modded bios using AFUGAN.EXE - which is why you haven't lost your serial numbers. Yay 

Nice to see bios revisions coming through....


----------



## gasolin

Can it really be true that the mb can't run ryzen ram 3200mhz cl 14 at it's native speed 3200mhz cl 14

My asus prime x370 pro could run my ram at that speed 

My ram,cpu is stable atm at 4ghz i think at 1.387...volt and 2933mhz 16-20-20-20-47-67


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Can it really be true that the mb can't run ryzen ram 3200mhz cl 14 at it's native speed 3200mhz cl 14
> 
> My asus prime x370 pro could run my ram at that speed
> 
> My ram,cpu is stable atm at 4ghz i think at 1.387...volt and 2933mhz 16-20-20-20-47-67



My FlareX kit runs its native speed of 3200 Cl14 on both B350 and X470. This is using DOCP.

BTW, Gear Down Mode should be disabled if using Odd timings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> My FlareX kit runs its native speed of 3200 Cl14 on both B350 and X470. This is using DOCP.


So does my 3600MHz Kingston.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> So does my 3600MHz Kingston.


My Ripjaws 3200 Cl16, though, can only do 2933 Cl16 DOCP. Motherboard does not matter. Its the type of RAM that matters the most.


----------



## Handrox

This last BIOS 4602 is a bit strange. NB working with frequencies out of the ordinary.


----------



## gasolin

CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 won't run 3000mhz cl 15, cl is always 16 trying to run them at 3000mhz cl 15 only stable at 2933mhz cl 16 17 17 25 52 1T 

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3000C15#tab-tech-specs

flare x i came from would run more then 2933mhz had them at lower mhz to get them stable

why is ram stil.............  more then 1 year after the first 0222 bios


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 won't run 3000mhz cl 15, cl is always 16 trying to run them at 3000mhz cl 15 only stable at 2933mhz cl 16 17 17 25 52 1T
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3000C15#tab-tech-specs
> 
> flare x i came from would run more then 2933mhz had them at lower mhz to get them stable
> 
> why is ram stil.............  more then 1 year after the first 0222 bios


What happened to your FlareX? Been running them at 3200 Cl 14 since bios 0902. Sept. 2017.

Disable Gear Down Mode if using Odd timings.


----------



## aggrophobik

Is there a guide on the proper way to undervolt/set an offset on my x470 Pro/2700x combo? Sorry if this has been asked, but not really finding any definitive guide on this particular board.


----------



## umeng2002

aggrophobik said:


> Is there a guide on the proper way to undervolt/set an offset on my x470 Pro/2700x combo? Sorry if this has been asked, but not really finding any definitive guide on this particular board.



Select negative offset and put in the voltage value you want to be subtracted. 

Taking away more than .1 volts might seem stable, but I've encountered a lot of random crashes as the cpu attempts to turbo up.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hi...i testing the x470 PP with ryzen 2700,with offset voltage, PBO disabled,C-states enabled, and cool and quiet not works fine to me...,the cpu clock goes down, but vcore is not, why...pls help me ! Thanks!


----------



## crakej

ScomComputers said:


> Hi...i testing the x470 PP with ryzen 2700,with offset voltage, PBO disabled,C-states enabled, and cool and quiet not works fine to me...,the cpu clock goes down, but vcore is not, why...pls help me ! Thanks!


Are you using an old bios? Are you using an old version of HWInfo? You need to update!


----------



## rdr09

ScomComputers said:


> Hi...i testing the x470 PP with ryzen 2700,with offset voltage, PBO disabled,C-states enabled, and cool and quiet not works fine to me...,the cpu clock goes down, but vcore is not, why...pls help me ! Thanks!


Tried to pm you but upload fails. Here are my settings for 4.1GHz. As crake said, update your bios and hwinfo64. Disregard settings for RAM.


----------



## ScomComputers

rdr09 said:


> Tried to pm you but upload fails. Here are my settings for 4.1GHz. As crake said, update your bios and hwinfo64. Disregard settings for RAM.


Thanks for the help! My hwinfo ,the latest version (v6.05-3730), and bios 4207, if i update the new agesa version bios,then my oc, not stable!
The settings are the same as the images.
Thank you very much!


----------



## rdr09

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks for the help! My hwinfo ,the latest version (v6.05-3730), and bios 4207, if i update the new agesa version bios,then my oc, not stable!
> The settings are the same as the images.
> Thank you very much!


So, does it downclock? Windows Power setting should be set to either Balance or even High Performance. Then, set Minimum Processor State to 25% in Change Advance Power Settings.

Idle should be around 1500MHz and 0.800V.


----------



## ScomComputers

rdr09 said:


> So, does it downclock? Windows Power setting should be set to either Balance or even High Performance. Then, set Minimum Processor State to 25% in Change Advance Power Settings.
> 
> Idle should be around 1500MHz and 0.800V.


Thanks for your help !
Yes it is set: Windows Power :Balanced, min. cpu 25%.
The clock goes down but the vcore is constant, i dont know, why? Whats the problem ? 
This is my bios settings images:
https://postimg.cc/gallery/2n3jnw1x6/


----------



## rdr09

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks for your help !
> Yes it is set: Windows Power :Balanced, min. cpu 25%.
> The clock goes down but the vcore is constant, i dont know, why? Whats the problem ?
> This is my bios settings images:
> https://postimg.cc/gallery/2n3jnw1x6/


You missed the first page of AI Tweaker (scroll up). Is your Custom Core Ratio set to AUTO?

Does not matter. Prolly just a bug. I see your CPU Power Package goes down along with your temps. So it's all good.


----------



## ScomComputers

rdr09 said:


> You missed the first page of AI Tweaker (scroll up). Is your Custom Core Ratio set to AUTO?
> 
> Does not matter. Prolly just a bug. I see your CPU Power Package goes down along with your temps. So it's all good.


Thank you again.... 
This is my first page:


----------



## The Sandman

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks for your help !
> Yes it is set: Windows Power :Balanced, min. cpu 25%.
> The clock goes down but the vcore is constant, i dont know, why? Whats the problem ?
> This is my bios settings images:
> https://postimg.cc/gallery/2n3jnw1x6/



CPUZ is reading the Core VID value.
Use HWInfo64 and look at CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) value to read Vcore.


----------



## ScomComputers

The Sandman said:


> CPUZ is reading the Core VID value.
> Use HWInfo64 and look at CPU Core Voltage (SV12 TFN) value to read Vcore.


Thank you. I know this very well. 
Pls read my post:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...470-pro-issues-successes-43.html#post27947378
"My hwinfo ,the latest version (v6.05-3730)"


----------



## Charlyred

gasolin said:


> CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 won't run 3000mhz cl 15, cl is always 16 trying to run them at 3000mhz cl 15 only stable at 2933mhz cl 16 17 17 25 52 1T
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3000C15#tab-tech-specs
> 
> 
> 
> flare x i came from would run more then 2933mhz had them at lower mhz to get them stable
> 
> 
> 
> why is ram stil.............  more then 1 year after the first 0222 bios


I have the same issue..... 

Enviado desde mi VTR-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

Charlyred said:


> I have the same issue.....
> 
> Enviado desde mi VTR-L09 mediante Tapatalk


There might not much difference between CL 15 and CL 16. But, it is sad not to get the rated specs, i know. Both my Ripjaw and Flares run at their rated specs using DOCP luckily. The Ripjaw will only run 2933 CL 16 using the B350 Strix. The Flares will run fine using 3200 DOCP on both motherboards. But I think the culprit is the R5 1600.


----------



## Jaffi

Which realtek driver should I be using with this board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Jaffi said:


> Which realtek driver should I be using with this board?


The driver from Asus site is good enough but I'm using 6.0.1.8673 fro MS store.


----------



## Jaffi

MishelLngelo said:


> The driver from Asus site is good enough but I'm using 6.0.1.8673 fro MS store.


Where can I download it? Can't find it in MS store.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There is actually two types of drivers, UAD, that requires Store APP for settings and adjustments and HDA which are normal drivers wit Realtek HD Audio application in control panel and taskbar.
Here's good discussion about Realtek drivers and link to them https://www.tenforums.com/sound-audio/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html


----------



## Jaffi

MishelLngelo said:


> There is actually two types of drivers, UAD, that requires Store APP for settings and adjustments and HDA which are normal drivers wit Realtek HD Audio application in control panel and taskbar.
> Here's good discussion about Realtek drivers and link to them https://www.tenforums.com/sound-audio/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html


Ok, so from that thread, these should work? It's really confusing finding the right driver files.

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._3fd567a4198835140bc6e6a72a8b1956aebb8025.cab


----------



## MishelLngelo

They all work, it just depends how sensitive your hearing is, Realtek is pushing new drivers twice a week, difficult to keep track of them.


----------



## umeng2002

Does PB Overdrive now work correctly in the latest BIOS?


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> Does PB Overdrive now work correctly in the latest BIOS?


Yes, seems to do what it's supposed to do. IT's moved to Advanced tab, has several settings, also XFR in other place. My benchmark tests show less than 10% lower results than with full OC to 4.3GHz. There's also improvement with RAM handling. 
I still don't know why some benchmark tests do not push frequency as far as others although all produce 100% load on all cores. I suspect that most if not all benchmark programs are still geared toward Intel. In other words, 100% load doesn't guarantee full frequency. One can't ever be sure he's getting all CPU can give.
AMD should do something about it. Maybe make a test that can load all cores to the max ?


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello.
The vddcr is not true vcore, asus wmi show this value the real vcore with latest bios version.... 
Vcore(SVI2 TFN) not to high with 4200 mhz with 2700(non x) ?
Thanks.
The image make in game with division 2:


----------



## Amir007

I'm having this really odd issue with my gaming rig. This thing just wont remain powered off. The system auto. boots back up after a shut down via Windows. In addition, If i hold the power button down to do an emergency shut down, it works but then I can't boot it back up...Nothing happens. Does this sound more like motherboard or PSU? I don't have any good working parts to test so I would hate to purchase new stuff and then find out its not it, and return it. 

Anyone battled with a such anomaly before? If so, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Maybe BIOS is behaving badly, did you reset it ?


----------



## Amir007

MishelLngelo said:


> Maybe BIOS is behaving badly, did you reset it ?


Yes, I've done that already and didn't help unfortunately. I did recently update my bios so i wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Amir007 said:


> Yes, I've done that already and didn't help unfortunately. I did recently update my bios so i wonder if that has something to do with it.


BIOS 4602 ? TRy that one or again. To really reset CMOS, need not only to reset normally but also by taking out battery for few minutes.


----------



## rdr09

So, our motherboard can only support up to 8 cores according to the Asus website. I was thinking 12.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> So, our motherboard can only support up to 8 cores according to the Asus website. I was thinking 12.


Incorrect, any x470 will be able to support 12 or more cores but for now 8 cores is maximum Ryzen. Only Threadripper has more core but that's different socket.


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, seems to do what it's supposed to do. IT's moved to Advanced tab, has several settings, also XFR in other place. My benchmark tests show less than 10% lower results than with full OC to 4.3GHz. There's also improvement with RAM handling.
> I still don't know why some benchmark tests do not push frequency as far as others although all produce 100% load on all cores. I suspect that most if not all benchmark programs are still geared toward Intel. In other words, 100% load doesn't guarantee full frequency. One can't ever be sure he's getting all CPU can give.
> AMD should do something about it. Maybe make a test that can load all cores to the max ?


Thanks, I might give the latest one a try.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Incorrect, any x470 will be able to support 12 or more cores but for now 8 cores is maximum Ryzen. Only Threadripper has more core but that's different socket.


I'm sure it will work at stock clocks. Maybe an added fan for the VRMs. May have to read more about it once the new cpus arrive. We gotto go 12. My cell has 8. lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I'm sure it will work at stock clocks. Maybe an added fan for the VRMs. May have to read more about it once the new cpus arrive. We gotto go 12. My cell has 8. lol


Being only 7nm, 12 core is likely not to exceed today's 8 core power requirements and as far as I could see, this VRM is holding fine at full load and OC. I already have back case fan turned as intake and angled so it blows at VRM. If b450 MBs already can stand 2700x, this MB should be able to supply 12 cores for sure.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hi !
Please help me, the 1.45v vcore not too high on 4.2ghz 24/7, with my 2700(non X)?Max cpu temp 70C with the water cooler.
Thanks !


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

ScomComputers said:


> Hi !
> 
> Please help me, the 1.45v vcore not too high on 4.2ghz 24/7, with my 2700(non X)?Max cpu temp 70C with the water cooler.
> 
> Thanks !


lol ,no problem my 2700x does 4.3ghz @1.52v. Amd is different compared to intel. its like battlefield and cod both are also not the same. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScomComputers

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> lol ,no problem my 2700x does 4.3ghz @1.52v. Amd is different compared to intel. its like battlefield and cod both are also not the same.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Thank you! I use offset "oc", core clock and, Cpu VDDCR + VID goes down,in the idle, but SVI2 TFN always constant!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

ScomComputers said:


> Thank you! I use offset "oc", core clock and, Cpu VDDCR + VID goes down,in the idle, but SVI2 TFN always constant!


seems right, but i check what i have on my machine. i owned your board last year und was happier with it than my CH7 . just check my os...i destroyed my image yesterday win10 1809. so im currently updating and try to put my stuff together. and btw phones nowadays with their ducking Implementation of a translater (T9) . since german is my Native language, i had to delete a lot when i Post on englisch forums. 
Post Back asap with a screenie. cheers

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why use max OC 24/7 ?? PBO works fine with 4602 for everyday use, I have barely a need for max OC, only in some circumstances. I made and saved 3 different settings, Bone stock only RAM at 3600MHz. One mild OC with 4.2GHz and one I call "Damn the torpedoes" at 4.3GHz which does require 1.416v (max with Lc5 and voltage set at 1.4v.


----------



## ScomComputers

MishelLngelo said:


> Why use max OC 24/7 ?? PBO works fine with 4602 for everyday use, I have barely a need for max OC, only in some circumstances. I made and saved 3 different settings, Bone stock only RAM at 3600MHz. One mild OC with 4.2GHz and one I call "Damn the torpedoes" at 4.3GHz which does require 1.416v (max with Lc5 and voltage set at 1.4v.


Oh yes?...Then please help me, how settings the pbo oc on this board with 2700(non X) ? 

Wuest3nFuchs
Thanks dude..


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

ScomComputers said:


> Oh yes?...Then please help me, how settings the pbo oc on this board with 2700(non X) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wuest3nFuchs
> 
> Thanks dude..


np buddy 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScomComputers

Hey guys, please help me.
How to clear the bios(cmos) fully(oc profiles,etc.) ?
I use cmos jumper, and battery remove,and this didn't clear the bios fully. :O
Thanks...


----------



## MishelLngelo

ScomComputers said:


> Hey guys, please help me.
> How to clear the bios full(oc profiles,etc.)
> I use cmos jumper, and battery remove,and this didn't clear the bios fully. :O
> Thanks...


Dom't know if possible but each one starts as BIOS defaults when nothing is recorded to it. So if you save each one without a name while still at BIOS defaults, it will be same thing as deleting all.


----------



## gasolin

Just found a new ryzen 7 1700x (no fan) for what's equal to £108 with shipping, thats a very good deal, in uk it costs more than £170 https://www.idealo.co.uk/cat/3019/cpus.html?q=AMD+Ryzen+7+1700X&sortKey=minPrice


----------



## maksimin11

Hello, this is my first forum reply.

I have one problem using ASUS PRIME X470 PRO 4207, 4011bios(not modded).

The Problem is, I can't disable Bank gorup swap.

And I can't find bank group swap in bios..

Anyone who can disable it?

Is the modded bios(PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod.rom by 1usmus) can disable Bank group swap?


----------



## rdr09

maksimin11 said:


> Hello, this is my first forum reply.
> 
> I have one problem using ASUS PRIME X470 PRO 4207, 4011bios(not modded).
> 
> The Problem is, I can't disable Bank gorup swap.
> 
> And I can't find bank group swap in bios..
> 
> Anyone who can disable it?
> 
> Is the modded bios(PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod.rom by 1usmus) can disable Bank group swap?


Can't find BGS in BIOS as well.

Mine still in BIOS 4204 and RTC is reporting my BGS is disabled. Currently using 3200 CL14 DOCP.


----------



## MishelLngelo

With 4602 BGS is reported as disabled by RTC. Not sure what you need it to be disabled for. 4602 is practically best BIOS yet.


----------



## Reous

To use BGS you will need a Mod Bios with Agesa 0070 or higher.


----------



## maksimin11

Thx for giving information 

I try modding the bios 4207, and I will check BGS menu

In IFR the menu has been showing and default is disable but why?..


0xCF89 One Of: BankGroupSwap, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xEF, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x8F, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 FA 01 FB 01 8F 00 00 50 EF 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
0xCF9A One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 17 00 00 00 01}
0xCFA1 One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 18 00 00 00 00}
0xCFA8 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xFF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 FF}


----------



## Andy-Van

*Love my MoBo*

I also own a ASUS x470 Prime Pro and a Ryzen 2700X with it's stock cooler that runs at 4.2ghz by default, no overclocking. Ram is 3200mhz 32GB. Boots up to windows in about 10 seconds and I haven't had any issues with system instability while working in Houdini or Maya.


----------



## ghm007

Hello all,

I'm coming to the Asus x470 from an asrock x370 gaming k4, and I had a weird bios question that I'm having a hard time finding an answer for:

For the Asrock, when tweaking any memory timings, if the timings didn't take, it would try to boot a few times, and then revert back to stable default settings; with the Asus x470, when the timings don't take, it just restarts with no video feed, and wouldn't boot into bios until I jumped the mb to clear the cmos.

My question is, do I need to physically reset the cmos every time I tweak something and it doesn't boot? Am I missing something obvious that would emulate the "try a few times, didn't take, reset to default" behavior of the asrock?

Ty in advance! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

ghm007 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm coming to the Asus x470 from an asrock x370 gaming k4, and I had a weird bios question that I'm having a hard time finding an answer for:
> 
> For the Asrock, when tweaking any memory timings, if the timings didn't take, it would try to boot a few times, and then revert back to stable default settings; with the Asus x470, when the timings don't take, it just restarts with no video feed, and wouldn't boot into bios until I jumped the mb to clear the cmos.
> 
> My question is, do I need to physically reset the cmos every time I tweak something and it doesn't boot? Am I missing something obvious that would emulate the "try a few times, didn't take, reset to default" behavior of the asrock?
> 
> Ty in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No you don't, it might take some time like minute or 2 and or several passes but it eventually boots to "Press F1....... "


----------



## ghm007

Ah kk thanks, I guess I wasn't as patient as I should have  appreciate the help! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

ghm007 said:


> Ah kk thanks, I guess I wasn't as patient as I should have  appreciate the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The fault is probably due to "Memory training" if you were changing parameters, Proper way for it is to turn power off after BIOS values were changed and to do cold start.


----------



## umeng2002

Specifically when changing the CLDO_VDDP Voltage. Disconnect power to the board for like a minute (not the BIOS battery).


----------



## spaik

Guys, temperature 1-4 in Hwinfo64 -- its vrm temperature?


----------



## rdr09

spaik said:


> Guys, temperature 1-4 in Hwinfo64 -- its vrm temperature?


They are it seems. In Aida it is labeled VRM and shows same temp.


----------



## Reous

*Bios 4804*
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4804.zip


Update AGESA to ComboAM4 1.0.0.1 for the upcoming processors.
Please notice that this version of BIOS can only be updated via EZ Flash.


Haven't tested it now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx, but unless there's something more that For New processors to it I think I'll wait until Ryzen3.


----------



## KR0SSED0UT

Reous said:


> *Bios 4804*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4804.zip
> 
> 
> Update AGESA to ComboAM4 1.0.0.1 for the upcoming processors.
> Please notice that this version of BIOS can only be updated via EZ Flash.
> 
> 
> Haven't tested it now.


Just flashed this from 4602, seems to work okay so far.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I downloaded it but didn't flash it yet. Since AGESA is all different I don't know what would it do to my RAM running perfectly at 3600MHz Cl16. Also don't know how PBO is behaving and if there are same settings. Did you have a look at those ?


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> I downloaded it but didn't flash it yet. Since AGESA is all different I don't know what would it do to my RAM running perfectly at 3600MHz Cl16. Also don't know how PBO is behaving and if there are same settings. Did you have a look at those ?


Word is that OCing RAM is better on AGESA 1001, but of course the only way you will know for sure if it's right for your system is to flash it! 

It's coming for CH7 soon, dying to know what it's like!


----------



## Handrox

With the new BIOS(4804), I get 3600MHz [email protected] 100% stable. Before I needed 1.465v


----------



## MishelLngelo

Handrox said:


> With the new BIOS(4804), I get 3600MHz [email protected] 100% stable. Before I needed 1.465v


Nice to know, did you check on PBO settings too ?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

MishelLngelo said:


> Nice to know, did you check on PBO settings too ?


I have (parts), PBO Skalar ist working for me now.... it hasnt before.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> I have (parts), PBO Skalar ist working for me now.... it hasnt before.


Tnx, I'm just installing new W10 insider version and will flash BIOS after.


----------



## umeng2002

Handrox said:


> With the new BIOS(4804), I get 3600MHz [email protected] 100% stable. Before I needed 1.465v


What are your ram stick ratings (XMP profiles)?

my 14 14 14 31 3200 Samsung B die needs to loosen some subtimings from the calc's "fast" preset to get 3333 stable at 1.395v.


----------



## MishelLngelo

M kingston 3600 is rated at Cl18 at that frequency according to it's XMP yet works at Cl16 in 4602 BIOS. Although it's b-die, any attempts to lower CL have not been successful. I will flash 4804 shortly and see what happens.


----------



## Handrox

MishelLngelo said:


> Nice to know, did you check on PBO settings too ?


running, but with a strange behavior, with this new BIOS the cpu also works at higher temperature, it is practically impossible to use PBO if you use the cooler box of the 2700X, 90ºC and even a little more, is easily reached.


----------



## Handrox

umeng2002 said:


> What are your ram stick ratings (XMP profiles)?
> 
> my 14 14 14 31 3200 Samsung B die needs to loosen some subtimings from the calc's "fast" preset to get 3333 stable at 1.395v.


I'm using exactly this setting. Only the SCL is 2 well place of 3.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I didn't have much time for experimenting but found some funny stuff. DOCP 3600 and RAM at 3600MHz, no boot but DOCP 3000 and RAM 3600MHz works perfectly.
PBO left on auto or set to x10 gives same results, ~4.12GHz all cores or 4.29 one to 4 cores. on CB r20 benchmark giving score of 4023. Didn't try straight uo Processor OC yet but that shouldn't change..


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> M kingston 3600 is rated at Cl18 at that frequency according to it's XMP yet works at Cl16 in 4602 BIOS. Although it's b-die, any attempts to lower CL have not been successful. I will flash 4804 shortly and see what happens.





Handrox said:


> I'm using exactly this setting. Only the SCL is 2 well place of 3.


Thanks for the info.

Do you think it would be worth it run at CL15 or CL16 for 3400 or higher? Technically the latency is worth that CL14 at 3333.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I like to have everything running at best efficiency and it's good (as in doesn't hurt) to have as fast memory with lowest possible Cl but Cl is not making much difference in overall performance, not enough to sacrifice stability, cause need for higher voltage or having to work hard just for it. There are some applications that can make use of lower Cl and some that do not. Cl16 to Cl14 for instance, would show only in memory benchmarks, so other than that, hardly worth the effort.


----------



## Handrox

umeng2002 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you think it would be worth it run at CL15 or CL16 for 3400 or higher? Technically the latency is worth that CL14 at 3333.


I think latency in Zen + is 60ns, trying to go below that is very costly. I preferred to keep the highest transfer rates possible within those 60ns. I was lucky in the RAM modules and Zen and Zen + CPUs that I could use because in all of them I managed without much difficulty 3466MHz CL14 to 3600MHz CL14. My first boot in an Asrock B350 Fatality was with 1700X and 3600MHz CL16 RAM, I installed every system so of course when I went to do high load tasks the system disarmed and had to reduce to 3466MHz.


----------



## umeng2002

Mmm... Good to know. Right now at 3333 my latency is 60ns... I might try higher speeds with loser timings and see of the latency increases...


----------



## Handrox

umeng2002 said:


> Mmm... Good to know. Right now at 3333 my latency is 60ns... I might try higher speeds with loser timings and see of the latency increases...


The lowest latency I got was something around 56ns, using the RAM 3666MHz [email protected] in a benchmark round. After that I saw that achieving latency below 60ns in a stable way is very costly and not worth for day to day, and that the difference in performance is insignificant.


----------



## malakudi

Reous said:


> *Bios 4804*
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4804.zip
> 
> 
> Update AGESA to ComboAM4 1.0.0.1 for the upcoming processors.
> Please notice that this version of BIOS can only be updated via EZ Flash.
> 
> 
> Haven't tested it now.


Hi Reous, I have seen in hardwareluxx that you talk about an issue with 4804 and sensors after standby or after running for some time. Just wanted to let you know that this issue doesn't exist under Linux (it87 kernel driver). The difference over previous versions is that now the memory address for it87 sensors is claimed from ACPI BIOS, so in Linux we need to load the driver with option "ignore_resource_conflict" - which as stated by the driver author "This is inherently risky since it means that both ACPI and this driver may access the chip at the same time. This can result in race conditions and, worst case, result in unexpected system reboots." So maybe someone needs to mention to ASUS to exclude again this address from ACPI tables.

My issue with 4804 is that on boot, before the ASUS logo is shown, I see for 1-2 seconds an empty screen with a cursor in upper lefter corner. This hasn't happened before with any BIOS version.


----------



## Reous

Hey malakudi,
Asus is already informed about this issue and the ACPI problem. We are waiting for a fix now. So far i know this problem exists since first ComboAM4 Bios. 



Haven't heard something about your second problem so far. At least not on Windows based systems.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Anybody using Macrium Reflect with 4804 BIOS ? I can't get MR rescue USB or RE to run. Boots but locks up computer right after it BOOTs. Picture is there but nothing reacts.


----------



## vitgar83

malakudi said:


> My issue with 4804 is that on boot, before the ASUS logo is shown, I see for 1-2 seconds an empty screen with a cursor in upper lefter corner. This hasn't happened before with any BIOS version.


I have too the black screen with underscore already with the previous bios.


----------



## KR0SSED0UT

Been having an issue with this board that I've been unable to diagnose/fix for months now, maybe someone else here will have had the same...

Basically, whatever is in my M.2_2 slot randomly disconnects/freezes. It usually happens when I'm running something demanding (in my case, Battlefield V). I've tried both a 660p (NVME) and an SU800 (SATA) and they both do the exact same thing. Anyone else experienced this? It's a really strange issue but it's happened across multiple drives so I know it's not that. It's annoying to the point where I'm just going to switch brands and get an x570 board when they come out, and RMA this board and sell it. I have the latest BIOS, (4804) the latest windows build (1903) and all the latest drivers I can find. 

So... anyone else?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

Bios 5007

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...8.1362263287.1561141828-1028117743.1561037009

but no changelog......


----------



## gasolin

KR0SSED0UT said:


> Been having an issue with this board that I've been unable to diagnose/fix for months now, maybe someone else here will have had the same...
> 
> Basically, whatever is in my M.2_2 slot randomly disconnects/freezes. It usually happens when I'm running something demanding (in my case, Battlefield V). I've tried both a 660p (NVME) and an SU800 (SATA) and they both do the exact same thing. Anyone else experienced this? It's a really strange issue but it's happened across multiple drives so I know it's not that. It's annoying to the point where I'm just going to switch brands and get an x570 board when they come out, and RMA this board and sell it. I have the latest BIOS, (4804) the latest windows build (1903) and all the latest drivers I can find.
> 
> So... anyone else?


Is the nvme getting to hot, i might also have had nvme problems, now i only use a normal sata ssd, no nvme ssd


----------



## MishelLngelo

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> Bios 5007
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...8.1362263287.1561141828-1028117743.1561037009
> 
> but no changelog......


Thanks, I was just about to downgrade to 4602 because I was unable to boot to Macrium Reflect rescue disk or Rescue environment. All of my backups are Macrium reflect based.


----------



## Handrox

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> Bios 5007
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...8.1362263287.1561141828-1028117743.1561037009
> 
> but no changelog......


Agesa 1002 in this BIOS


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nice BIOS, check it out guys. Some new options fro PBO. Benchmarks show a bit better results. PBO boosts over 4.3GHz for at least 4 cores. DOCP also works perfectly. DOCP 3000 and RAM at 3600 Cl16. 
That's how far I got for now, didn't try OC yet.


----------



## Reous

With Zen2 CPU you also should be able to set the FCLK (IF?) clock.
Also new chipsets maybe coming A420 and P560


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

Reous said:


> With Zen2 CPU you also should be able to set the FCLK (IF?) clock.
> Also new chipsets maybe coming A420 and P560


Working BCLK would be nice.....


----------



## MishelLngelo

I missed adjustable FSB/BCLK very much, used it for fine tuning in the past. NB frequency too. What are those pictures taken of ?
Now I can't have stable OC over 4.25GHz (had 4.3 before) but results are same as before if not somewhat better. 
One thing I don't know what to do with, Platform thermal throttle limit, it's set to 0 now.


----------



## Reous

Taken of the newest 5007 Bios. Just have made the settings visible.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

Reous said:


> Taken of the newest 5007 Bios. Just have made the settings visible.


Is the BCLK working?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Taken of the newest 5007 Bios. Just have made the settings visible.


Tnx, that looks like it will be pretty universal BIOS, 
What do you know about settings for "Platform thermal throttle limit" I don't hit 70c, it's mostly hovering around 62 - 65c at most but is sometimes feeling like slight throttle down,


----------



## agws

Customized Precision Boost Scalar should be safe at 10x?


----------



## MishelLngelo

agws said:


> Customized Precision Boost Scalar should be safe at 10x?


That's setting I'm keeping mine on, no problems encountered.


----------



## malakudi

Flashed 5007 too, for me PBO seems to ignore negative voltage offset. Voltage always goes to 1.38 when running CB20, no matter what I have, from auto to negative offset with -0.10 (also tried -0.05 and -0.075). Without negative offset, PBO is unusable for me, there's no point going to 1.38 for 4050-4075 on CB20. Boost starts from 4150 (+200 over 3950 when PBO is disabled) but with so high voltage, it immediately drops down to 4075 or 4050 due to temps going 70+.

I also still have a screen with a cursor in top-left corner for 1-2 seconds when booting (before the ASUS logo is displayed). This appeared on 4804, I never had it before. I went from 4204 to 4804 and now to 5007.


----------



## MishelLngelo

malakudi said:


> Flashed 5007 too, for me PBO seems to ignore negative voltage offset. Voltage always goes to 1.38 when running CB20, no matter what I have, from auto to negative offset with -0.10 (also tried -0.05 and -0.075). Without negative offset, PBO is unusable for me, there's no point going to 1.38 for 4050-4075 on CB20. Boost starts from 4150 (+200 over 3950 when PBO is disabled) but with so high voltage, it immediately drops down to 4075 or 4050 due to temps going 70+.
> 
> I also still have a screen with a cursor in top-left corner for 1-2 seconds when booting (before the ASUS logo is displayed). This appeared on 4804, I never had it before. I went from 4204 to 4804 and now to 5007.


Yes, I have that underscore on black screen too but I thought it was because of 3 way multiboot, 2 Windows and a mint on separate SSDs. 
PBO still pushes up to 1.416v but my cooler keeps temps under 62c. I didn't see any dropouts under full load. Now it even works better, pushing several cores to 4.3+.
Still don't know what to do with that thermal limit setting and left it at 0. Maybe feature for next gen ? Maybe all will work better ?


----------



## malakudi

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, I have that underscore on black screen too but I thought it was because of 3 way multiboot, 2 Windows and a mint on separate SSDs.
> PBO still pushes up to 1.416v but my cooler keeps temps under 62c. I didn't see any dropouts under full load. Now it even works better, pushing several cores to 4.3+.
> Still don't know what to do with that thermal limit setting and left it at 0. Maybe feature for next gen ? Maybe all will work better ?


1.416V on CB20 multi-core? Do you use negative offset voltage?
Indeed it works better performance wise if you can keep lower temperatures, but I think the voltages used are too high for all-core boost and the negative offset doesn't seem to work.

I tried to put 110 on thermal limit setting but didn't do any difference compared with 0.


----------



## MishelLngelo

malakudi said:


> 1.416V on CB20 multi-core? Do you use negative offset voltage?
> Indeed it works better performance wise if you can keep lower temperatures, but I think the voltages used are too high for all-core boost and the negative offset doesn't seem to work.
> 
> I tried to put 110 on thermal limit setting but didn't do any difference compared with 0.


It's on auto


----------



## malakudi

Reous said:


> Taken of the newest 5007 Bios. Just have made the settings visible.


Hi Reous, can you comment about my finding of negative voltage offset not working with PBO enabled on 5007?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

malakudi said:


> Hi Reous, can you comment about my finding of negative voltage offset not working with PBO enabled on 5007?


i got 1.55V without offset and 1.45 with -0,1 Offset (both PBO enabled)


----------



## malakudi

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> i got 1.55V without offset and 1.45 with -0,1 Offset (both PBO enabled)


Check when all cores are working please, for example on CB20 multi-core test.


----------



## upgraditus

Picked up one of these boards open box, question for owners; is it normal for RAM sub timings to differ slightly from cha a to cha b? Fist time I'm seeing this.


----------



## crakej

upgraditus said:


> Picked up one of these boards open box, question for owners; is it normal for RAM sub timings to differ slightly from cha a to cha b? First time I'm seeing this.


There are a couple of timings which left on auto, sometimes has different timings for Chan A and Chan B. One of these is tRDWR, which I almost always leave on auto whatever my other settings, and it will set say 8T for one channel and 7T for the other. It makes sense really as one of the slots is further from the CPU.

You will find that all of the Stilt's timing profiles also set this to auto, and he knows what he's doing!


----------



## upgraditus

crakej said:


> upgraditus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up one of these boards open box, question for owners; is it normal for RAM sub timings to differ slightly from cha a to cha b? First time I'm seeing this.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of timings which left on auto, sometimes has; different timings for Chan A and Chan B. One of these is tRDWR, which I almost always leave on auto whatever my other settings, and it will set say 8T for one channel and 7T for the other. It makes sense really as one of the slots is further from the CPU.
> 
> You will find that all of the stilt's timing profiles also set this to auto, and he knows what he's doing!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## malakudi

@upgraditus: For some reason, the 's' character is displayed in your posts as s and makes reading difficult.


----------



## upgraditus

malakudi said:


> @upgraditus: For some reason, the 's' character is displayed in your posts as s and makes reading difficult.


Good catch, not sure what's up with the pocophone and chrome combo but the site was messed trying to post, the text looked normal from the phone!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

malakudi said:


> Check when all cores are working please, for example on CB20 multi-core test.


here


----------



## malakudi

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> here


I think those values are not reliable, better check the value of SVI2 TFN in HWInfo64


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

malakudi said:


> I think those values are not reliable, better check the value of SVI2 TFN in HWInfo64


over 30 ambient today...... so not as much boost as usual...


----------



## umeng2002

upgraditus said:


> Thank you very much!


That's odd. With me, the only different channels are Twrrd. Channel A defaults to 3 and channel B defaults to 4. I find it odd you can't manually change these values for each channel.

Also, negative voltage offset works in 5007 bios.


----------



## upgraditus

umeng2002 said:


> That's odd. With me, the only different channels are Twrrd. Channel A defaults to 3 and channel B defaults to 4. I find it odd you can't manually change these values for each channel.
> 
> Also, negative voltage offset works in 5007 bios.


Looks like thats the one thats differing here too, set back to auto so it can do it's thing. 5007 bios and -offset working on SOC voltage too, using that and +offset on cpu currently. Not sure whats up with my latency though over 70ns with 3400 cl16 doesn't seem right. Does CPU clock speed effect AIDA RAM latency results?

Edit: It was powerdown mode, down to 66ns now.


----------



## umeng2002

How are you testing latency? I'm using UserBench, and it's almost always between 60 and 65ns depending on the ram settings, although I'm between 3200 and 3333 with cl14.

Yeah, the default SoC on this board is 1.1 Volts, so I just run it at the lower manual voltage recommended by the memory Calc.

Also, is anyone else having HWinfo64 crash or not load when the ASmedia usb3.0 controller is enabled? I know it's a know bug with their drivers, but this issue only started like a month or so ago for me. I can run the portable version just fine, but the installed version needs the ASmedia controller disabled in the BIOS for HWinfo to load and run - disabling it in the device manager doesn't solve it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No, no problem with USB3, works same as ever, driver v1.16.50.1


----------



## malakudi

For me negative offset doesn't work, or at least doesn't work like before, even 4804 worked like the following: With offset -0.075 and PBO enabled, I never had voltage as measured from SVI2 TFN in HWInfo64 above 1.31-1.32V (with all-core load). Now, even if I use -0.10, my voltage is 1.38 which is very high for my preference. I see that @BeetleatWar1977 the voltage goes to 1.41 - this is unacceptable for me, I do not want to fry my CPU.


----------



## crakej

umeng2002 said:


> That's odd. With me, the only different channels are Twrrd. Channel A defaults to 3 and channel B defaults to 4. I find it odd you can't manually change these values for each channel.
> 
> Also, negative voltage offset works in 5007 bios.


I think it depends on what board you have and what ram you have. The IMC figures out what it needs for each channel based on training. I think it would complicate things a lot if we could set timings for both channels. Also, with some timing profiles, I have to choose say 7 or 8 manually because it's unstable on auto.

I leave ONLY tRDWR on auto, reboot, have a look at the settings IMC chose for itself, say 7 and 8, then try out 7 and 8 respectively to see what works best. Most of the time (for me) I leave it on auto if I have a stable profile.


----------



## umeng2002

malakudi said:


> For me negative offset doesn't work, or at least doesn't work like before, even 4804 worked like the following: With offset -0.075 and PBO enabled, I never had voltage as measured from SVI2 TFN in HWInfo64 above 1.31-1.32V (with all-core load). Now, even if I use -0.10, my voltage is 1.38 which is very high for my preference. I see that @BeetleatWar1977 the voltage goes to 1.41 - this is unacceptable for me, I do not want to fry my CPU.


I think you would only have to worry about absolute max voltage, which only happens under light loads. V droop will always pull down the voltage to safer levels, but then the issue becomes heat and power.


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> No, no problem with USB3, works same as ever, driver v1.16.50.1


Mmm... I re-enabled it in the BIOS and now HWinfo is working again. Odd.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

malakudi said:


> For me negative offset doesn't work, or at least doesn't work like before, even 4804 worked like the following: With offset -0.075 and PBO enabled, I never had voltage as measured from SVI2 TFN in HWInfo64 above 1.31-1.32V (with all-core load). Now, even if I use -0.10, my voltage is 1.38 which is very high for my preference. I see that @BeetleatWar1977 the voltage goes to 1.41 - this is unacceptable for me, I do not want to fry my CPU.


Lower the PBO-Scale, mine is maxed out.....


----------



## umeng2002

Now that I've looked at it more closely, it seems that the negative offset is behaving differently because (I'm guessing) the PBO scalar is adjustable now.

Under light load or no load, the negative offset works as normal; but when the CPU is under heavy load, the PBO scalar kicks in and will adjust the full load voltage between 1.33 and 1.38v regardless of what the negative offset is.

ie. the min and max voltage I'm seeing with Auto CPU voltage is .813 and 1.512. With a negative offset, these values are simply adjusted down by the offset.

However, under load, they're always near the "full load" 1.33 to 1.38 volts with or without an offset.

I think this is different, I actually don't recall now... but negative offset is working... It's just not offsetting when PBO kicks in... nor should it, imho.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> Now that I've looked at it more closely, it seems that the negative offset is behaving differently because (I'm guessing) the PBO scalar is adjustable now.
> 
> Under light load or no load, the negative offset works as normal; but when the CPU is under heavy load, the PBO scalar kicks in and will adjust the full load voltage between 1.33 and 1.38v regardless of what the negative offset is.
> 
> ie. the min and max voltage I'm seeing with Auto CPU voltage is .813 and 1.512. With a negative offset, these values are simply adjusted down by the offset.
> 
> However, under load, they're always near the "full load" 1.33 to 1.38 volts with or without an offset.
> 
> I think this is different, I actually don't recall now... but negative offset is working... It's just not offsetting when PBO kicks in... nor should it, imho.


And if you disable PBO, what happens ?


----------



## umeng2002

MishelLngelo said:


> And if you disable PBO, what happens ?


Don't know since I never will, lol.

I don't think these chips are worth a static OC.


----------



## gasolin

Have you tried all stock also the ram?


----------



## malakudi

umeng2002 said:


> Now that I've looked at it more closely, it seems that the negative offset is behaving differently because (I'm guessing) the PBO scalar is adjustable now.
> 
> Under light load or no load, the negative offset works as normal; but when the CPU is under heavy load, the PBO scalar kicks in and will adjust the full load voltage between 1.33 and 1.38v regardless of what the negative offset is.
> 
> ie. the min and max voltage I'm seeing with Auto CPU voltage is .813 and 1.512. With a negative offset, these values are simply adjusted down by the offset.
> 
> However, under load, they're always near the "full load" 1.33 to 1.38 volts with or without an offset.
> 
> I think this is different, I actually don't recall now... but negative offset is working... It's just not offsetting when PBO kicks in... nor should it, imho.


It doesn't work like it used to work, no matter what I set for scalar (tried from 1X to 10X). Voltage now goes up to 1.38V for all-core and I don't want that when running all-core workloads like blender for many hours. PBO worked the same before, but with voltage offset -0.075 combined with LLC level 1 (max vdroop) I could limit max voltage up to 1.30-1.32. Now I can't, so it is useless for long-time workloads, unless you want to fry your CPU.


----------



## umeng2002

Why do you think 1.38v will fry your CPU?


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> Why do you think 1.38v will fry your CPU?


If properly cooled it certainly will not. I pushed my 1700x and 2700x over 1.55v for 6 hours under full load and they are still live and kicking. Now and on auto it pushes up to about 1.416v and still not a hint of any problem.


----------



## umeng2002

malakudi said:


> It doesn't work like it used to work, no matter what I set for scalar (tried from 1X to 10X). Voltage now goes up to 1.38V for all-core and I don't want that when running all-core workloads like blender for many hours. PBO worked the same before, but with voltage offset -0.075 combined with LLC level 1 (max vdroop) I could limit max voltage up to 1.30-1.32. Now I can't, so it is useless for long-time workloads, unless you want to fry your CPU.


OK, my LLC is Auto. BIOS 5007. CPU voltage offset is -.075 like you.

With a PBO scalar of 1x, during a Cinebench *20* run, the average CPU voltage (as averaged by HWinfo64) was 1.325v

With a PBO scalar of 8x, the average CPU voltage was 1.371v

Don't look at instantaneous peaks. The average voltage over time is what will fry your CPU... unless we're talking about 1.6v+ spikes.

This is from the more accurate SVI2 TFN voltage reading.

Maybe turn LLC to Auto. For some reason Auto means auto or off depending on the setting.


----------



## gasolin

Not shure if it has been linked, has any seen this "old" video ?


----------



## umeng2002

gasolin said:


> Not shure if it has been linked, has any seen this "old" video ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvm26W4e3M&t=


Yeah, but I've never ran into an issue. What I did do is remove the plastic junk near the VRM. All that does is block airflow.

Free and clear now. Also, I think Buildzoid was running the VRM at Extreme phase control at like max switching frequency.


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Not shure if it has been linked, has any seen this "old" video ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvm26W4e3M&t=


I have seen that a year or so ago when I was contemplating this MB, he was dead wrong and use questionable procedure. He is not exactly brightest star in Milky way. If I go for R9, I'll upgrade vrm cooling like I did with Ga 990xa MB. i made large heat sink with turbine 40mm fan which was sticking up between CPU cooler and rear exhaust fan. It allowed my FX 8350 easy 5GHz.
For now I just turned my rear 120mm fan to be intake and angled it 45° down to blow fresh air on VRM. There are two 120mm fans as exhaust on the top so I could sacrifice rear exhaust fan.


----------



## gasolin

great

by the way im not switching to ryzen 3000, im stay with a 2600


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> great
> 
> by the way im not switching to ryzen 3000, im stay with a 2600


Yeah, as long as it does job for you.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, as long as it does job for you.


Not quite

Had a ryzen 7 1700, a ryzen 3600 costs more than 50% than a ryzen 1700, more than 75% of a ryzen 2600, a ryzen 2600 i just bought the last day with 2 games, the divison 2 and world war z.

My ryzen 1700 i sold for a good price and the games are more than i had to pay extra for the ryzen 2600.

Better oc,better nm, higher ipc, 2 games, better temps.

Not quite ? My 1700 wouldn't run at 4.1 ghz but my 2600 will, it's just almost the same temps, both at 4.0ghz (atm around 1.325volt for my 2600) 4.1ghz is x1 over 1.400 and that makes it very hot, i was so lucky to have sold my scythe mugen 5 today (2 fans) so i only have to add a litte to upgrade my noctua 120 redux 900 fans (240 mm masterliquid lite aio).

I simply needed more rpm Noctua NF-F12 PWM 300-1500 rpm and since you all know at 75c the bioa is at 100%, so im gonna use the LNA to reduce max rpm,

Those noctua LNA is hard to find stock or else i could gotten the 1700 rpm redux but that would still, have been abit to much with a LNA, but wher to get a ULNA, so i bout the Noctua NF-F12 PWM that comes with a LNA so it's max 1200 rpm (or 1500) to keep my ryzen 2600 cool at 4.1ghz, not up to 1700 rpm (the 1300rpm redux wasn't stock from my local hardware pusher).

At max cpu usage (redux 900) it get's a bit hot especially when it's warm, but at normal use,game temps are fine (atm vcore is a bit lower just around 1.320-1.330)

https://valid.x86.fr/l13hnx


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ally my Ryzen 2 x 1600, one 1700 and this 2700 were X models, in my opinion they are worth it because x just tips the scale for money difference and leave some room for OC when needed. At that time when I got 1600x I was coming from FX 6350 OC-ed to 4.9GHz and jump was enormous but was still missing those couple of cores for the job I was working on, 1700x just filled the bill perfectly, That was on x370 and as I had to change it anyway, it seemed logical to switch to x470 that just became available and by same logic to 2700x instead of 1800. Somehow in all those changes I maned to switch RAM from 3200 to 3600MHz and still make 50 bucks (actually Euro). Ryzen kept on coming just couple of month later than when I needed them. If I had 2700 from very beginning it would save me month or two of work, Now when I'm finished and retired, I don't actually need it but still going for 3800x so I can be content for next few years without changes. Except for "I want it" it's only reason to get it.


----------



## gasolin

I feel that 4ghz is some kind of sweetspot with this mb and a cpu cooler that runs quiet.

I mean going higher you want to go for 4.1 or 4.2ghz, not just 4.025ghz or 4.050 ghz, in my case i need 1.400+ volt for 4.1ghz with my 2600, where 4ghz is atm 1.31875 volt or 1.330 volt in ibt or prime 95 small fft.

At 1.400volt my current pc,cooling (it's very quiet) can't handle max load at low temps under 80c when it's hot, even at 4.0ghz it gets hot.


----------



## desoto

My 2700x works well under 1.28v. 4.1 GHz. Temp is 40C and under load is 45-50C (games), 30% busy.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have no problems up to 4.3GHZ @1.4v (Llc5 up to.1.416v) but now when PBO works so good I don't do it often. I have seen jumps to 4.34GHz one or 2 cores, on rest of cores almost 4.3. If that trend continues, OC will go to history section. As OC on Ryzen "x" is just about it's max turbo just on all cores, with so many cores and threads and most programs and games using just up to 4 cores, turbo (PBO) is no worse than OC on all cores.


----------



## vitgar83

Hi.
In the last weeks, my cpu have the flickering temperatures.
They move between 47-61 degrees with the CPU load about 9-12%.
My CPU setting is PBO activate with offset -0.0875 as raccomanded in this thread.
My CPU heatpipe is a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT.
The tensions showed with HWinfo are about 1.3xxx (always below 1.4).
Have you a tips for this strange temperatures?
Thanks.


----------



## umeng2002

I use the multiplier to see the clock speed. My mobo reports like 99.xxx MHz bus speed, so seeing what the CPU commands is difficult.

Based on the multiplier and the ideal bus speed of 100 MHz, PBO boosts any core to 4.35 GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> I use the multiplier to see the clock speed. My mobo reports like 99.xxx MHz bus speed, so seeing what the CPU commands is difficult.
> 
> Based on the multiplier and the ideal bus speed of 100 MHz, PBO boosts any core to 4.35 GHz.


But BCLK is not exact 100, it's not just a reporting problem so real frequency is still lower. BCLK is not staying same so boost clocks are not same all the time. Would be nice if BIOS would allow BCLK changes.


----------



## SoupKitchen

vitgar83 said:


> Hi.
> In the last weeks, my cpu have the flickering temperatures.
> They move between 47-61 degrees with the CPU load about 9-12%.
> My CPU setting is PBO activate with offset -0.0875 as raccomanded in this thread.
> My CPU heatpipe is a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT.
> The tensions showed with HWinfo are about 1.3xxx (always below 1.4).
> Have you a tips for this strange temperatures?
> Thanks.



I have a similar thing going on, when its idle it sits at 4.3ghz 1.4something volts. When its actually under loads e.g cinebench it goes to 1.35~
This is with the same voltage offset you are using and the latest BIOS
To stop my fans going mad all the time for no reason I swapped my power plan to "balanced" and the votage dropped to 0.7 and it sits around 2.2ghz. If I want to run a game etc I swap back to the Ryzen Balanced power plan


I wish I didn't have to do this as its an extra bit of hassle


Edit: It also seems running the regular balanced plan some cores will be set to 4350mhz when only a few cores are being used, where as with Ryzen balanced its always trying to run every core at 4200-4300. Is Ryzen balanced not worth using any more?


----------



## MishelLngelo

What is last word on compatibility with 3rd gen Ryzen ? It's supposedly compatible from BIOS 4804 but there's talk about AGESA 1003 while even on 5007 is Combo 1002.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> What is last word on compatibility with 3rd gen Ryzen ? It's supposedly compatible from BIOS 4804 but there's talk about AGESA 1003 while even on 5007 is Combo 1002.


We need to wait for them to add 2406 BIOS for Prime and -F X470 boards, only CH7 and -I boards have them as of now.

Edit: on closer inspection it seems those boards are too on AGESA 1.0.0.2 still even with the recently released 2406, I (incorrectly) presumed they'd at least have the flagship ready for launch day, ASUS slacking.


----------



## gasolin

I have ordered a ryzen 5 3600


----------



## Reous

Ryzen 3000 will boot with Combo 0072A Bios but few or most options won't work atm.


----------



## upgraditus

Reous said:


> Ryzen 3000 will boot with Combo 0072A Bios but few or most options won't work atm.


And current 1.0.0.2 (5007) ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> And current 1.0.0.2 (5007) ?


I'm not sure any more. Ever since 4804 it says "Update AGESA for the upcoming processors." and nothing for 5007. Someone is screwing up with us.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm not sure any more. Ever since 4804 it says "Update AGESA for the upcoming processors." and nothing for 5007. Someone is screwing up with us.


??


----------



## Reous

upgraditus said:


> And current 1.0.0.2 (5007) ?



Probably the same. Only with 1003AB most settings will work but i guess still a lot of bugs.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Probably the same. Only with 1003AB most settings will work but i guess still a lot of bugs.


Fixing bugs and more adapted BIOS for 3000 is expected to have to wait for, that was normal for gen 1 and 2, will take some time to perfect. Example with last BIOS, only 5007 is almost perfect for 2nd gen. I'm interested in BIOS with only compatibility with 3800x as I will have to sell 2700x first or at same time to get 3800x, Around here /Serbia) only 3600 and 3900x are to be found in stores so I have some time to get proper BIOS. Maybe month or more.


----------



## gasolin

Works fine (cinebench 4.2ghz)

https://valid.x86.fr/0uhm79


----------



## MishelLngelo

Bios 5007 I presume ?


----------



## gasolin




----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


>


Tnx, I already have it. People were saying that it wouldn't work without AGESA 1007 but this is already 3rd or 4th MB I know of with 1002 that works. Now I have to wait for 3800x to show up.


----------



## desoto

Who did measure a temperature on VRM radiators under heavy loading? What is a temperature on it?


----------



## Forceati

MishelLngelo said:


> Tnx, I already have it. People were saying that it wouldn't work without AGESA 1007 but this is already 3rd or 4th MB I know of with 1002 that works. Now I have to wait for 3800x to show up.


I was very puzzled by this at first also, I looked it up and wiki says:


"AGESA became particularly relevant with the AM4 platform, which AMD designed for futureproofing, and as of May 2019 has served as the base for three different generations of CPUs based on its Zen architecture. For each of these generations, a new branch of AGESA code has been released. AGESA versioning often runs separately for each of these three releases, so numbering regressions are bound to happen when going from one generation to the next.

The first version, named "Summit PI", launched in February 2017. It was targeted at the first generation Zen chips, and started with version 1.0.0.4. In December 2017, when Summit PI reached version 1.0.0.7, it the Summit PI branch was renamed to "Raven PI" (its version numbering was not reset), and it was released as the first version of AGESA to support Raven Ridge APUs.[3]

The second version, supporting the Zen's second generation, known as Zen+, is named "Pinnacle PI", after the Ryzen processors' codename, Pinnacle Ridge. It launched in February 2018 with an initial version of 1.0.0.0a.

Then in March 2019, the third iteration of AGESA, named "ComboAM4 PI", was released, starting at version 0.0.7.0, introducing support for Zen 2-based processors.[4] "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGESA


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't find old CPU-Z records but I.m pretty sure there was some discrepancy between AGESA it recorded and what is written in BIOS versions as they were not detailed From Asus. As I grabbed this MB as soon as it was available I started with very first BIOS and went thru every one. I even looked inside some of them. Wish AMD or Asus would provide some change logs for non-insiders.


----------



## upgraditus

Initial testing of 3700X boots fine with docp (3000cl15) but has strange inability to boot or enter bios when attempting to reach above 3200 when using timings that were previously good for 3466... hopefully it's the bios that is holding it back and I don't have a lemon cpu


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Initial testing of 3700X boots fine with docp (3000cl15) but has strange inability to boot or enter bios when attempting to reach above 3200 when using timings that were previously good for 3466... hopefully it's the bios is holding it back and I don't have a lemon cpu


Must be bios because it's supposed to be better RAM handling with Zen2. I have no problem with DOCP 3000 and frequency 3600MHz Cl16 on this or 4804.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> Must be bios because it's supposed to be better RAM handling with Zen2. I have no problem with DOCP 3000 and frequency 3600MHz Cl16 on this or 4804.


Well 1usmus did say we currently are under "artificial restriction" but I'm not sure what that means exactly.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Well 1usmus did say we currently are under "artificial restriction" but I'm not sure what that means exactly.


I took it that he meant not having all options on 2nd gen as will get on 3rd, that would be logical. That will most probably require Agesa 1007ab, I think we should expect new BIOS any moment now.


----------



## AlleyViper

upgraditus said:


> Initial testing of 3700X boots fine with docp (3000cl15) but has strange inability to boot or enter bios when attempting to reach above 3200 when using timings that were previously good for 3466... hopefully it's the bios that is holding it back and I don't have a lemon cpu


On this thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html elmor mentions an issue with ch7 and ch6, which might be similar on this board:



> C6H 7106: DRAM Voltage at the beginning of POST is always 1.200V which limits the max memory frequency. It's possible to work around by first booting with lower DRAM Frequency and higher voltage, then only increasing DRAM Frequency in steps without the board shutting down.
> C7H 2406: DRAM Vboot is always 1.200V by default, it can be manually set instead. However the setting is lost after standby power is removed from the motherboard.


----------



## upgraditus

AlleyViper said:


> On this thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1728878-ryzen-3000-memory-fabric-x370-x470-x570.html elmor mentions an issue with ch7 and ch6, which might be similar on this board:


Yes I know about the low boot voltage when training and the Prime has no vboot adjustment. To get around this you input the voltage and timings for the frequency target but start with a lower frequency that's bootable with 1.2v, then clock it up from there. Trouble is that didn't work for me and crashfree isn't working either, which means cmos resetting; which is putting me off giving it another try (plus I don't know if I should even be using timings/settings from ryzen 2000 series).


----------



## texas_nightowl

Is there any info on what bios version this board is currently shipping with? Or is it just going to depend on how much stock a vendor had on the shelf?

I'm possibly interested in picking it up for a Ryzen 3600, but I do not have an older Ryzen chip to boot it with to bios flash. I'm considering staying with an x470/b450 board since I don't need pcie4 and since the price is much better!


----------



## MishelLngelo

texas_nightowl said:


> Is there any info on what bios version this board is currently shipping with? Or is it just going to depend on how much stock a vendor had on the shelf?
> 
> I'm possibly interested in picking it up for a Ryzen 3600, but I do not have an older Ryzen chip to boot it with to bios flash. I'm considering staying with an x470/b450 board since I don't need pcie4 and since the price is much better!


I wouldn't depend on such info, best to ask seller. If earlier experience with 2nd gen Ryzen and x370 MB is any indication, for a while will have to depend on info from seller and possibly sticker on the box. Asus may have updated BIOS but it will take some time for resellers to get them, reprint boxes etc.


----------



## AlleyViper

upgraditus said:


> Yes I know about the low boot voltage when training and the Prime has no vboot adjustment. To get around this you input the voltage and timings for the frequency target but start with a lower frequency that's bootable with 1.2v, then clock it up from there. Trouble is that didn't work for me and crashfree isn't working either, which means cmos resetting; which is putting me off giving it another try (plus I don't know if I should even be using timings/settings from ryzen 2000 series).


I guess for now we'll have to wait on new bios for these boards. Now that zen2 is out, and x570s are quite expensive, they'll have to do something regarding better bios support for this generation of cpus, while packing new "old" boards (now seen as great value) with a later bios. Hopefully, it won't be this one with all the dram boot problems.


----------



## kevinryzen

upgraditus said:


> Initial testing of 3700X boots fine with docp (3000cl15) but has strange inability to boot or enter bios when attempting to reach above 3200 when using timings that were previously good for 3466... hopefully it's the bios that is holding it back and I don't have a lemon cpu


 I have the Ryzen 3600x and on bios 5007... I had to set my soc voltage to 1.1 to get it to post at 3200..it would boot loop of i just set xmp and try to boot.
It must not be setting the soc to 1.1 by default. It did with my 2600x with 5007...You can try that.. Worked for me


----------



## Ipak

Looks like we getting PCi-E 4.0 support, at least m.2 will be full speed, GPU only 4.0x8

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/r...upport-for-selected-x470-and-b450-boards.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ipak said:


> Looks like we getting PCi-E 4.0 support, at least m.2 will be full speed, GPU only 4.0x8
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/r...upport-for-selected-x470-and-b450-boards.html


Yup, seen that but not very excited, don't plan anything new, only if my Samsung 960 evo dies.


----------



## upgraditus

kevinryzen said:


> I have the Ryzen 3600x and on bios 5007... I had to set my soc voltage to 1.1 to get it to post at 3200..it would boot loop of i just set xmp and try to boot.
> It must not be setting the soc to 1.1 by default. It did with my 2600x with 5007...You can try that.. Worked for me


That might have been it, not sure since it wasn't letting me in to check! It's still on auto however and running at 1.1v currently. Since then all I've done is change switching freuqency of both vrms from auto (300) to 400 (since there's no harm in doing so) and set fclck to 1800 and it's let me boot higher than 3200! Back at same settings from gen+, seeing 8-10ns higher latency as expected.


----------



## texas_nightowl

MishelLngelo said:


> I wouldn't depend on such info, best to ask seller. If earlier experience with 2nd gen Ryzen and x370 MB is any indication, for a while will have to depend on info from seller and possibly sticker on the box. Asus may have updated BIOS but it will take some time for resellers to get them, reprint boxes etc.


Thanks for the input. No local stores around me so I would be ordering online. That said, I'm probably a few weeks out from ordering and I'm still debating X470 vs x570. I actually want to get a new desk first before I start building a new pc! Hopefully by the time I'm ready, BIOS issues that are popping up on some boards will be fixed.


----------



## Penicilyn

Hi guys,

Finally switched back to AMD and I'm running this board with the 3900X. I'm running the system completely at stock but it seems to be running really warm with the stock cooler. The voltage seems really high as well. is this normal?


----------



## crakej

Ipak said:


> Looks like we getting PCi-E 4.0 support, at least m.2 will be full speed, GPU only 4.0x8
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/r...upport-for-selected-x470-and-b450-boards.html


GPU at 4.0 x8 is the same as pcie 3.0x16, so it's not really a problem as current 3.0 GPUs can't even saturate pcie 3.0 yet. It would have to be a 4.0 compatible card though.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Penicilyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally switched back to AMD and I'm running this board with the 3900X. I'm running the system completely at stock but it seems to be running really warm with the stock cooler. The voltage seems really high as well. is this normal?


Yes voltage seems to be high for 3rd gen, it's on auto I presume ? According to everything I saw up to now it shouldn't go over 1.375v under full load, typically 1.325.
BIOS always sets it too high.


----------



## rdr09

Penicilyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally switched back to AMD and I'm running this board with the 3900X. I'm running the system completely at stock but it seems to be running really warm with the stock cooler. The voltage seems really high as well. is this normal?





MishelLngelo said:


> Yes voltage seems to be high for 3rd gen, it's on auto I presume ? According to everything I saw up to now it shouldn't go over 1.375v under full load, typically 1.325.
> BIOS always sets it too high.


Is there a way to undervolt the cpu vcore in BIOS without affecting instability and maximum boost?

Also, are you using Ryzen Master? 

Congrats @Penicylin!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, either by setting voltage manually or by offset.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, either by setting voltage manually or by offset.


Yah, it exists i know but not sure if it can be done on the Ryzen 3000. Also, i asked about Ryzen Master cos in the past it overode my BIOS setting, so i had to uninstall it. Currently RM is installed but i never open it.

Judging by the size of the BIOS update - 15Mb, looks like the X470 Pro gets all the settings other high-end boards get. Well, prolly not as much as the CHs.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Yah, it exists i know but not sure if it can be done on the Ryzen 3000. Also, i asked about Ryzen Master cos in the past it overode my BIOS setting, so i had to uninstall it. Currently RM is installed but i never open it.
> 
> Judging by the size of the BIOS update - 15Mb, looks like the X470 Pro gets all the settings other high-end boards get. Well, prolly not as much as the CHs.


RM is not going to change anything unless you do so, it's good for monitoring and it shouldn't make any difference with 3rd gen Ryzen. Voltage settings in BIOS do not depend on CPU, you can set it no matter which except that 3rd hen seem to require less.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> RM is not going to change anything unless you do so, it's good for monitoring and it shouldn't make any difference with 3rd gen Ryzen. Voltage settings in BIOS do not depend on CPU, you can set it no matter which except that 3rd hen seem to require less.


Good to know. +rep.


----------



## Hwgeek

Try to play with negative offset in bios to find out best voltage.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm still waiting for 3800x, BIOS is bound to improve yet. It should get AGESA 1007 instead of 1002. Expecting it next week.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm still waiting for 3800x, BIOS is bound to improve yet. It should get AGESA 1007 instead of 1002. Expecting it next week.


What chipset driver and BIOS are not borking the Ryzen 3000 currently for this board, do you know? It starts to get confusing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> What chipset driver and BIOS are not borking the Ryzen 3000 currently for this board, do you know?


5007 is last and best for now, no other option. Last driver is "amd_chipset_drivers_19.10.0429", also nothing better for now, for any generation.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> 5007 is last and best for now, no other option. Last driver is "amd_chipset_drivers_19.10.0429", also nothing better for now, for any generation.


Cool. BTW, i saw this in another forum. An alternative to HWINFO64 ---- http://rh-software.com. I just dled the zip file. It works.


----------



## piistii

HI

not any issue with 3600 cpu?


----------



## Reous

MishelLngelo said:


> It should get AGESA 1007 instead of 1002. Expecting it next week.



Where have you heard of Agesa 1007? Never heard of this before.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Where have you heard of Agesa 1007? Never heard of this before.


1smus mentioned it in c6h forum, 1007ab to be exact, also heard in various other places but apparently they were wrong to say that only that AGESA would work with 3rd gen. At Msi, there's talk about 1006 too.


----------



## Reous

MishelLngelo said:


> 1smus mentioned it in c6h forum, 1007ab to be exact,



1usmus mentioned 100*3*AB


----------



## rdr09

piistii said:


> HI
> 
> not any issue with 3600 cpu?


Try it and tell us Won't be getting my 36 not till first week of Aug

Some boards default to PBO on or enabled, which supposedly raises voltage and, of course, temp.

Wait, this 1003ab . . . where do you get that? Is that part of the chipset driver or BIOS?


----------



## rdr09

I was going over one review and it seems both their R7 and R9 were not boosting as they should like many here experience.

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_3700x_ryzen_9_3900x_review,7.html

Is this an issue that motherboard makers is fixing? Or is AMD guilty of false advertising?

My R7 2700 boosts to 4100 MHz in one or two cores even at idle.


----------



## upgraditus

rdr09 said:


> Try it and tell us Won't be getting my 36 not till first week of Aug
> 
> Some boards default to PBO on or enabled, which supposedly raises voltage and, of course, temp.
> 
> Wait, this 1003ab . . . where do you get that? Is that part of the chipset driver or BIOS?


AGESA 1.0.0.3AB is a microcode update that should be incorporated into the next BIOS update. That is to say we don't have it yet for this board.

With regards to voltage I (and others) have done some testing and it seems as follows:

AUTO vcore is best for typical use, if you set a negative offset you will see lower low-load / single thread performance and depending on how big an offset you run, also lower multi thread performance; as the CPU will not boost as high. LLC may help offset this, don't want to personally test it though after reports of a dead 3900x from LLC.

Running a fixed voltage and multiplier (i.e 43x @ 1.3v) removes any downclocking / sleep states (the CPU runs 4300 and 1.3v full time) so it's not ideal. Do not run higher than ~1.325v if you use manual.


----------



## upgraditus

rdr09 said:


> I was going over one review and it seems both their R7 and R9 were not boosting as they should like many here experience.
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_3700x_ryzen_9_3900x_review,7.html
> 
> Is this an issue that motherboard makers is fixing? Or is AMD guilty of false advertising?
> 
> My R7 2700 boosts to 4100 MHz in one or two cores even at idle.


Depends on how you interpret boost clocks, some people (not accusing you of) appear to think it refers to all core. Auto settings my 3700x can boost up to 4.4 (or 439xMHz thanks to 99.xMHz BCLCK) on two cores.


----------



## rdr09

upgraditus said:


> AGESA 1.0.0.3AB is a microcode update that should be incorporated into the next BIOS update. That is to say we don't have it yet for this board.
> 
> With regards to voltage I (and others) have done some testing and it seems as follows:
> 
> AUTO vcore is best for typical use, if you set a negative offset you will see lower low-load / single thread performance and depending on how big an offset you run, also lower multi thread performance; as the CPU will not boost as high. LLC may help offset this, don't want to personally test it though after reports of a dead 3900x from LLC.
> 
> Running a fixed voltage and multiplier (i.e 43x @ 1.3v) removes any downclocking / sleep states (the CPU runs 4300 and 1.3v full time) so it's not ideal. Do not run higher than ~1.325v if you use manual.


Thank you. +rep.


----------



## mcfly93

*Black screen*

Hey guys, I recently bough the asus prime x470 pro and the ryzen 5 2600x. Installed it all and went to boot up my pc and all I manage to get is a black screen. 
Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue because i'm starting to think this mobo is not working but the no error lights aren't helping. Any suggestions to the possible issue would be great!

mobo: Asus prime x470 pro
cpu: ryzen 5 2600x
gpu: evga 980
ram: g skill flare x ddr4


----------



## mcfly93

*Black screen*

Hey guys, I recently bough the asus prime x470 pro and the ryzen 5 2600x. Installed it all and went to boot up my pc and all I manage to get is a black screen. 
Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue because i'm starting to think this mobo is not working but the no error lights aren't helping. Any suggestions to the possible issue would be great!

mobo: Asus prime x470 pro
cpu: ryzen 5 2600x
gpu: evga 980
ram: g skill flare x ddr4


----------



## agws

mcfly93 said:


> Hey guys, I recently bough the asus prime x470 pro and the ryzen 5 2600x. Installed it all and went to boot up my pc and all I manage to get is a black screen.
> Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue because i'm starting to think this mobo is not working but the no error lights aren't helping. Any suggestions to the possible issue would be great!
> 
> mobo: Asus prime x470 pro
> cpu: ryzen 5 2600x
> gpu: evga 980
> ram: g skill flare x ddr4


I had this problem my board refused to post, I exchanged the motherboard and the new one worked.


----------



## mollikolli

mcfly93 said:


> Hey guys, I recently bough the asus prime x470 pro and the ryzen 5 2600x. Installed it all and went to boot up my pc and all I manage to get is a black screen.
> Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue because i'm starting to think this mobo is not working but the no error lights aren't helping. Any suggestions to the possible issue would be great!
> 
> mobo: Asus prime x470 pro
> cpu: ryzen 5 2600x
> gpu: evga 980
> ram: g skill flare x ddr4


Might wanna try with just one RAM stick.
I have a flare x 3200 kit that works just fine in the current position, but one time I tried switching their positions and my computer wouldn't post, just had a black screen.


----------



## agws

Gamer's Nexus did a good article on PBO and Auto Overclock.

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3491-explaining-precision-boost-overdrive-benchmarks-auto-oc


----------



## malakudi

I want to return to 4207 BIOS. What equipment (EEPROM programmer - cables - software) I need to fully erase 5007 with the changed layout and then flash 4207? Will I need a ROM dump from another X470 Prime Pro board with 4207 or older BIOS? Or fully erasing with EEPROM programmer and then flashing 4207 will be enough?


----------



## SoupKitchen

Even with a negative voltage offset if I have my power plan on Ryzen Balanced my 2700X sits at 1.54v and all cores at 4.325ghz while idle. How do I stop it from doing this while idle, it wont damage my cpu the voltage sitting that high will it? I have the PBO scalar set to 8 and voltage offset to -0.08something and I'm on the 5007 BIOS


----------



## AlleyViper

SoupKitchen said:


> Even with a negative voltage offset if I have my power plan on Ryzen Balanced my 2700X sits at 1.54v and all cores at 4.325ghz while idle. How do I stop it from doing this while idle, it wont damage my cpu the voltage sitting that high will it? I have the PBO scalar set to 8 and voltage offset to -0.08something and I'm on the 5007 BIOS


That seems awfully high for 24/7 on idle.
For the clocks, that could be because ryzen balanced, iirc, has 90% minimum cpu speed on the power plan, so you must reduce it to something like 5% as regular balanced.
Other than that, avoid Ryzen Balanced (which was made for the first series), use regular balanced. Ryzen Balanced sets higher clocks on cores under very low usage, which in turn can limit other loaded cores to scale higher under some mid-loads. This was made to reduce latency for the first gen under the old scheduler, but isn't that good for ryzen+ and pbo.
1.54V seems too high with a -0,08x offset, check if you're not raising voltage with llc too (try auto or a minimum value to confirm), but it could be 5007 fault.


----------



## SoupKitchen

AlleyViper said:


> That seems awfully high for 24/7 on idle.
> For the clocks, that could be because ryzen balanced, iirc, has 90% minimum cpu speed on the power plan, so you must reduce it to something like 5% as regular balanced.
> Other than that, avoid Ryzen Balanced (which was made for the first series), use regular balanced. Ryzen Balanced sets higher clocks on cores under very low usage, which in turn can limit other loaded cores to scale higher under some mid-loads. This was made to reduce latency for the first gen under the old scheduler, but isn't that good for ryzen+ and pbo.
> 1.54V seems too high with a -0,08x offset, check if you're not raising voltage with llc too (try auto or a minimum value to confirm), but it could be 5007 fault.


 I changed the voltage setting back to "auto" and now it seems to be 1.45-1.46 under load in cinebench(I seem to have lost 25mhz from all cores when boosting too). I guess the BIOS is a bit dodgy maybe? I tried setting everything back to default (auto) too and the voltages are as expected even lower. I guess the red/yellow things are because the limits are lower and its hitting them?


----------



## upgraditus

SoupKitchen said:


> Even with a negative voltage offset if I have my power plan on Ryzen Balanced my 2700X sits at 1.54v and all cores at 4.325ghz while idle. How do I stop it from doing this while idle, it wont damage my cpu the voltage sitting that high will it? I have the PBO scalar set to 8 and voltage offset to -0.08something and I'm on the 5007 BIOS


2700X you want to be using Windows power plans.


----------



## gasolin

upgraditus said:


> Initial testing of 3700X boots fine with docp (3000cl15) but has strange inability to boot or enter bios when attempting to reach above 3200 when using timings that were previously good for 3466... hopefully it's the bios that is holding it back and I don't have a lemon cpu


as i know ryzen won't run at cl 15 min runes always at 16 or 18


----------



## gasolin

I tried prime 95 small blend ryzen 3600 4.2ghz 1.350volt llc5 it had workers stopped for no reason

I thing my 2x8 gb corsair vengeance 3000mhz cl 15 (15-17-17 35 is stock) makes it unstabel in prime 95 (workers stopped) 

Finally i tried raising vcore, it got more stable, since i needed 1.375 volt and llc 4 with 1-2 workers stoppping i tried 2133mhz, it made a difference no i can run the same prime 95 small fft test with all workers (threads) running, usually they stop within 1 min


----------



## coburn_c

After some fiddling... with my 3600x PBO/Auto-OC adds about 50 Cinebench R20 points. Adding a voltage offset of +.025 adds another 20 R20 points.


----------



## kevinryzen

gasolin said:


> as i know ryzen won't run at cl 15 min runes always at 16 or 18


 You can turn off geardown mode and set your tcwl timing to 14 and cl to 15..You can run a odd cl number but the tcwl has to be a even number one below the cl To do so...

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## upgraditus

gasolin said:


> as i know ryzen won't run at cl 15 min runes always at 16 or 18


Yep as pointed out you need to disable GDM for odd numbers.

Back on subject of RAM OC managed to get this kit stable @ 3600 cl16 1.4v now with (possibly sub-optimal) timings found on hwbot.


----------



## ztuhfrlt

kevinryzen said:


> You can run a odd cl number but the tcwl has to be a even number one below the cl To do so...
> 
> Hope this helps :thumb:



A particularly Fat Cigar to that man right there!

Have had the Prime X470 Pro for over a year but never had it boot and run an odd latency much beyond ~2666MHz until reading the above.

As stated, the single change of dropping tCWL to 14 (one below the CAS setting) has my 2600X and Teamgroup B-die now running [email protected] (DRAM voltage needed upping from the 1.32 I always use at C16 to 1.4 volts for stability, though thats a different matter and entirely expected. The 1.425V required for proper stability at C14 3466 isn't worth it in my view).

I had had always left tCWL (like many of the non-primary settings) on Auto, presuming that Asus knew what they were doing. Seems I was wrong on that score.

Cheers Kevin!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just installed 3700x and did some test with BIOS at bone stock. Preliminary results are promising 
Is there Ryzen Master that works with 3rd gen Ryzen ?


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> I just installed 3700x and did some test with BIOS at bone stock. Preliminary results are promising
> Is there Ryzen Master that works with 3rd gen Ryzen ?


Yep latest version: https://download.amd.com/Desktop/AMD-Ryzen-Master.exe

If you had an older version installed previously you might need to regedit and delete the old driver since it isn't removed properly with the installer and stops RM from launching after a reboot:

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13 - old

Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AMDRyzenMasterDriverV14 = the one you want


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> I just installed 3700x and did some test with BIOS at bone stock. Preliminary results are promising
> Is there Ryzen Master that works with 3rd gen Ryzen ?


Tell us more please. Do you see more options in BIOS? RAM oc'ing? Thank you.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Yep latest version: https://download.amd.com/Desktop/AMD-Ryzen-Master.exe
> 
> If you had an older version installed previously you might need to regedit and delete the old driver since it isn't removed properly with the installer and stops RM from launching after a reboot:
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AMDRyzenMasterDriverV13 - old
> 
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\AMDRyzenMasterDriverV14 = the one you want


Tnx. it works now.

Anyway, did some testing (only benchmarks). PBO works fine, I set it on stage 10/200MHz+ and got some good results. Tried some OC, got to 4.4GHz stable enough for benchmarking but at price of 1.425v. Temps are under 70c at those OC settings, with PBO temps barely reach 60c @1.365v. RAM working perfectly DOCP3000 and 3600MHz. 
Still got to find all 3rd gen quirks like what "Platform Thermal Throttle Limit" Is it 85c like 2700x ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Tnx. it works now.
> 
> Anyway, did some testing (only benchmarks). PBO works fine, I set it on stage 10/200MHz+ and got some good results. Tried some OC, got to 4.4GHz stable enough for benchmarking but at price of 1.425v. Temps are under 70c at those OC settings, with PBO temps barely reach 60c @1.365v. RAM working perfectly DOCP3000 and 3600MHz.
> Still got to find all 3rd gen quirks like what "Platform Thermal Throttle Limit" Is it 85c like 2700x ?


Nice. I read some conflicting info. One says if you want to get proper boosts the cpu has to stay below 60c like 55c or something. This is from GN, which starts off at 55c.

https://i.imgur.com/YwB2ClQ.jpg


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Tell us more please. Do you see more options in BIOS? RAM oc'ing? Thank you.


Well. Memory setting goes all the way to 6000MHz but I didn't try manual OC because 3600MHz Cl16 works fine although DOCP is set to 3000MHz but that is same as with 2700x. 
Just don't know what FCLK does, right now it's on auto. If it's Fabric clock than it sets it at 1600 according to RM and as far as I heard it should be same as memory frequency as they should run unison.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Nice. I read some conflicting info. One says if you want to get proper boosts the cpu has to stay below 60c like 55c or something. This is from GN, which starts off at 55c.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YwB2ClQ.jpg


I'm getting up to 4.36GHz at full boost with benchmark like Geek bench. 
Here are some bechmarks at PBO set as above.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm getting up to 4.36GHz at full boost with benchmark like Geek bench.
> Here are some bechmarks at PBO set as above.


Is the bus clock at 100? if not, that's probably why you are seeing lower boost. Suppose to boost to 4.4GHz. The 3800X boosts to 4.5GHz.

The single thread performance alone is an upgrade even from a 2700X.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Is the bus clock at 100? if not, that's probably why you are seeing lower boost. Suppose to boost to 4.4GHz. The 3800X boosts to 4.5GHz.
> 
> The single thread performance alone is an upgrade even from a 2700X.


No. BCLK still hovers around 99.8 and yes, single thread performance benefited most and that's where Ryzen was weakest. 
As for FCLK it really is Fabric frequency, I changed it to 1800MHz to be same as actual RAM frequency and will see if that helped RAM scores any because as it was at 1600is probably reason of RAM scores being a bit lower than with 2700x.
Edit.
Yes that's it, FCLK should be set (if it already wasn't) to half memory speed, Score improved quite a bit when set like that. I was getting high latency, 76 or more but with FCLK set properly it dropped to 62 again. I suppose that higher FCLK will also produce higher latency and lower memory score as it will not work with RAM well.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> No. BCLK still hovers around 99.8 and yes, single thread performance benefited most and that's where Ryzen was weakest.
> As for FCLK it really is Fabric frequency, I changed it to 1800MHz to be same as actual RAM frequency and will see if that helped RAM scores any because as it was at 1600is probably reason of RAM scores being a bit lower than with 2700x.
> Edit.
> Yes that's it, FCLK should be set (if it already wasn't) to half memory speed, Score improved quite a bit when set like that. I was getting high latency, 76 or more but with FCLK set properly it dropped to 62 again. I suppose that higher FCLK will also produce higher latency and lower memory score as it will not work with RAM well.


Great info. Although i've been reading about that in other threads, it's different and clearer coming from an owner of this board. +rep


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Great info. Although i've been reading about that in other threads, it's different and clearer coming from an owner of this board. +rep


Yes, it's bound to be different with other MBs, here's new score from Geek Bench with improved memory settings:


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, it's bound to be different with other MBs, here's new score from Geek Bench with improved memory settings:


I guess you are not experiencing any temp or BIOS issues? if so, an indication that this board can handle a 12 core as well (at stock).

It would be great if we get the full PCIe 4.0 for nvme. Not sure it can when you have the gpu on the first slot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I guess you are not experiencing any temp or BIOS issues? if so, an indication that this board can handle a 12 core as well (at stock).
> 
> It would be great if we get the full PCIe 4.0 for nvme.


VRM, power delivery and temperatures were fine even under extreme OC of 1700x 2700x and 3700x so I guess that 12 cores won't be a problem.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> VRM, power delivery and temperatures were fine even under extreme OC of 1700x 2700x and 3700x so I guess that 12 cores won't be a problem.


Nice. Im waiting for the 3950 and have the 3600 for now. This is really big for us owners of this board. Problem i'm hearing is the lack of BIOS support in the near future after a certain update. But by then we have Zen4, so not really a big deal. Skip Zen3.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Nice. Im waiting for the 3950 and have the 3600 for now. This is really big for us owners of this board. Problem i'm hearing is the lack of BIOS support in the near future after a certain update. But by then we have Zen4, so not really a big deal. Skip Zen3.


507 seems to work fine but surely there will be some updates. Did you notice some BIOS features appearing after installation of 3600 or is it your first CPU on this MB ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> 507 seems to work fine but surely there will be some updates. Did you notice some BIOS features appearing after installation of 3600 or is it your first CPU on this MB ?


Are you using this?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279

Wait, our board ain't in the list yet. It should come soon.

I don't have the 3600 yet. It's coming.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Are you using this?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?112279
> 
> Wait, our board ain't in the list yet. It should come soon.


No, it's still AGESA 1002. I thought that 1003aba was pulled .


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> No, it's still AGESA 1002. I thought that 1003aba was pulled .


Never heard that. 5007 has been more than a month. So long as it is working.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> No, it's still AGESA 1002. I thought that 1003aba was pulled .


ABA was pulled, so looks like they injected AB into what was going to be ABA - they've tidied up some menus, PBO is where it should be and boots much faster.

Hope you get update soon!


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> ABA was pulled, so looks like they injected AB into what was going to be ABA - they've tidied up some menus, PBO is where it should be and boots much faster.
> 
> Hope you get update soon!


Ah, tnx. PBO is in two places but seems that only one in advanced menu is working although works well. I'm getting boosts to about 4.36 - 4.38GHz in spurts.


----------



## crakej

MishelLngelo said:


> Ah, tnx. PBO is in two places but seems that only one in advanced menu is working although works well. I'm getting boosts to about 4.36 - 4.38GHz in spurts.


It's in Extreme Tweaker menu now so you don't have to go hunting around for it!

Impressive boost! I'm having problems with mine, but maybe new bios will fix...


----------



## MishelLngelo

crakej said:


> It's in Extreme Tweaker menu now so you don't have to go hunting around for it!
> 
> Impressive boost! I'm having problems with mine, but maybe new bios will fix...


OC goes to 4.4 at 1.425v but didn't try with any higher as temps are climbing well above 75c and only enough for benchmarks to pass (barely). Under full and prolonged load, temps stay at low 60s but mostly hover at or under 60c. I have pretty hot ambient now (30c+) and still trying to find temps when PBO slows down. W10 1903 is helping now better than with 2700x. It rarely nails max at one core any more, spreads load more or less evenly.


----------



## tolga9009

malakudi said:


> I want to return to 4207 BIOS. What equipment (EEPROM programmer - cables - software) I need to fully erase 5007 with the changed layout and then flash 4207? Will I need a ROM dump from another X470 Prime Pro board with 4207 or older BIOS? Or fully erasing with EEPROM programmer and then flashing 4207 will be enough?


I have successfully downgraded from 5007 to 4207. I don't offer a step-by-step guide, but rather a quick outline. No support, do at your own risk: as I also didn't had a full 4207 dump, I have pulled 4207 from ASUS and prepared it using UEFITool and FD44Editor. Since X470 Pro has 32MB chip and 4207 is 16MB, I have extended 4207 by 16MB and filled the empty space with "FF"s. You can e.g. do this with HxD (or any other Hex Editor).

I then built flashrom from Git (as MX25U25635 / MX25U25645 support was added recently in June) on Ubuntu 18.04 LiveCD and flashed it using CH341A + 1.8V adaptor. Remember to make a backup first. Afterwards, flash 4207 again using EZ Flasher (from BIOS) and you're done.

Results so far: fan issues are gone, stability issues are gone. No more issues during cold boot, no more random crashes during normal operation. Very pleased. I'm done Beta testing. I'm running it with a Ryzen 2700 + Patriot Viper RGB 16GB DDR3-3200CL16 (Samsung B-Die) RAM.

As far as I'm aware, there is no software-only solution. You need a hardware flasher for this procedure.


----------



## malakudi

tolga9009 said:


> I have successfully downgraded from 5007 to 4207. I don't offer a step-by-step guide, but rather a quick outline. No support, do at your own risk: as I also didn't had a full 4207 dump, I have pulled 4207 from ASUS and prepared it using UEFITool and FD44Editor. Since X470 Pro has 32MB chip and 4207 is 16MB, I have extended 4207 by 16MB and filled the empty space with "FF"s. You can e.g. do this with HxD (or any other Hex Editor).
> 
> I then built flashrom from Git (as MX25U25635 / MX25U25645 support was added recently in June) on Ubuntu 18.04 LiveCD and flashed it using CH341A + 1.8V adaptor. Remember to make a backup first. Afterwards, flash 4207 again using EZ Flasher (from BIOS) and you're done.
> 
> Results so far: fan issues are gone, stability issues are gone. No more issues during cold boot, no more random crashes during normal operation. Very pleased. I'm done Beta testing. I'm running it with a Ryzen 2700 + Patriot Viper RGB 16GB DDR3-3200CL16 (Samsung B-Die) RAM.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, there is no software-only solution. You need a hardware flasher for this procedure.


Thank you, I have currently upgraded to 3900X but I might still need it if I am going to sell it and get a new X570 board, because currently I am not really happy about this board BIOS and Ryzen 3900X. PBO is actually broken for me, motherboard runs the CPU at 1.22-1.23 V (SVI2 TFN) when running CB20 up to 4025-4050 MHz but with PBO on and any option (2X, 10X, auto etc) it uses 1.35V, CPU hits 80C before finishing the CB20 test and it only clocks it up to 4100 (due to temps). I have managed a 4200 overclock with 1.325V on BIOS LLC auto which results in 1.25V SVI2 TFN when running CB20 or Blender long render job and temp doesn't go above 72-73C

Can you please give some more info on how to connect the CH341A on the eeprom chip? You use some header on the motherboard? What kind of cable you use? And what exactly is the 1.8V adaptor?


----------



## rdr09

malakudi said:


> Thank you, I have currently upgraded to 3900X but I might still need it if I am going to sell it and get a new X570 board, because currently I am not really happy about this board BIOS and Ryzen 3900X. PBO is actually broken for me, motherboard runs the CPU at 1.22-1.23 V (SVI2 TFN) when running CB20 up to 4025-4050 MHz but with PBO on and any option (2X, 10X, auto etc) it uses 1.35V, CPU hits 80C before finishing the CB20 test and it only clocks it up to 4100 (due to temps). I have managed a 4200 overclock with 1.325V on BIOS LLC auto which results in 1.25V SVI2 TFN when running CB20 or Blender long render job and temp doesn't go above 72-73C
> 
> Can you please give some more info on how to connect the CH341A on the eeprom chip? You use some header on the motherboard? What kind of cable you use? And what exactly is the 1.8V adaptor?


What cooler do you have?

Anyway, not sure if the info here is accurate but it might help you decide on a X570.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504
@MishelLngelo, i just realized we pretty much do same thing with setting the RAM. I use DOCP for my 3200 CL14 and manually raise the speed. For benching i use the DRAM calc.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> What cooler do you have?
> 
> Anyway, not sure if the info here is accurate but it might help you decide on a X570.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504
> 
> @MishelLngelo, i just realized we pretty much do same thing with setting the RAM. I use DOCP for my 3200 CL14 and manually raise the speed. For benching i use the DRAM calc.


Yes DOCP works fine in last few BIOS versions, I was manually overclocking RAM before I found this easy way. XMP in my RAM are 3000 and 3603. I tried some changes like to Cl14 but it's no go. I haven't tried that with 3700x though, may make some difference.


----------



## malakudi

rdr09 said:


> What cooler do you have?
> 
> Anyway, not sure if the info here is accurate but it might help you decide on a X570.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504
> 
> @MishelLngelo, i just realized we pretty much do same thing with setting the RAM. I use DOCP for my 3200 CL14 and manually raise the speed. For benching i use the DRAM calc.


I have a Corsair H110i (CW-9060026-WW) and I have replaced the two SP140L fans with two ML140 Pro (non-RGB). I am thinking of changing to a NZXT Kraken X62 because the AM4 mount for Corsair does not apply enough strength, even with screws fully tight I can still move it - it mounts on the two plastic "ears" while X62 mounts on four corners.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes DOCP works fine in last few BIOS versions, I was manually overclocking RAM before I found this easy way. XMP in my RAM are 3000 and 3603. I tried some changes like to Cl14 but it's no go. I haven't tried that with 3700x though, may make some difference.


I read some bad news on the Agesa with a suffix of ab. Stay away when it comes available.



malakudi said:


> I have a Corsair H110i (CW-9060026-WW) and I have replaced the two SP140L fans with two ML140 Pro (non-RGB). I am thinking of changing to a NZXT Kraken X62 because the AM4 mount for Corsair does not apply enough strength, even with screws fully tight I can still move it - it mounts on the two plastic "ears" while X62 mounts on four corners.


Not sure about the thermal paste of the Kraken but use something like MX-4 or better. Spread the paste.

The Asus Tuff has 12 phase. If you want Asus still.


----------



## malakudi

tolga9009 said:


> I have successfully downgraded from 5007 to 4207. I don't offer a step-by-step guide, but rather a quick outline. No support, do at your own risk: as I also didn't had a full 4207 dump, I have pulled 4207 from ASUS and prepared it using UEFITool and FD44Editor. Since X470 Pro has 32MB chip and 4207 is 16MB, I have extended 4207 by 16MB and filled the empty space with "FF"s. You can e.g. do this with HxD (or any other Hex Editor).
> 
> I then built flashrom from Git (as MX25U25635 / MX25U25645 support was added recently in June) on Ubuntu 18.04 LiveCD and flashed it using CH341A + 1.8V adaptor. Remember to make a backup first. Afterwards, flash 4207 again using EZ Flasher (from BIOS) and you're done.
> 
> Results so far: fan issues are gone, stability issues are gone. No more issues during cold boot, no more random crashes during normal operation. Very pleased. I'm done Beta testing. I'm running it with a Ryzen 2700 + Patriot Viper RGB 16GB DDR3-3200CL16 (Samsung B-Die) RAM.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, there is no software-only solution. You need a hardware flasher for this procedure.


I ordered this https://www.ebay.ie/itm/eeprom-BIOS-USB-Programmierer-CH341A-SOIC8-clip-1-8V-Adapter/192645549223
but can you post a photo how you connect it on motherboard?


----------



## malakudi

rdr09 said:


> I read some bad news on the Agesa with a suffix of ab. Stay away when it comes available.
> 
> Not sure about the thermal paste of the Kraken but use something like MX-4 or better. Spread the paste.
> 
> The Asus Tuff has 12 phase. If you want Asus still.


I also use MX-4, I was talking about the mounting, Kraken X62 mounts with 4 screws in 4 corners, H110i has a mount that attaches to the plastic "ears" with 2 mounting points, and I feel this mounting option is worse - but I could be wrong.


----------



## MishelLngelo

malakudi said:


> I also use MX-4, I was talking about the mounting, Kraken X62 mounts with 4 screws in 4 corners, H110i has a mount that attaches to the plastic "ears" with 2 mounting points, and I feel this mounting option is worse - but I could be wrong.


My CM Nepton 140XL also mounts on ears and can be tightened as much as needed, there's no problem with mounts like that and much easier to (re)install), I just don't like H110i electrical connections.


----------



## tolga9009

malakudi said:


> I ordered this https://www.ebay.ie/itm/eeprom-BIOS-USB-Programmierer-CH341A-SOIC8-clip-1-8V-Adapter/192645549223
> but can you post a photo how you connect it on motherboard?


Here's a post, which I've submitted to Reddit earlier this month: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/catimq/budget_bios_flashback_mainboard_manufacturers/

Here's the BIOS header pinout: https://i.imgur.com/yGd74CW.png

The header on the mainboard is 2mm pitch, 10-pin header. Header on CH341A is 8-pin, 2.54mm pitch. I've used 28AWG wires, as the usual ribbon cables here are 1.27mm (so, it's made for 2.54mm connectors). As I said, do it at your own risk and do your research. All information is available on the web and I can't offer support.

Good luck!


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> My CM Nepton 140XL also mounts on ears and can be tightened as much as needed, there's no problem with mounts like that and much easier to (re)install), I just don't like H110i electrical connections.


How is it going with your new cpu? Still undecided whether to use my X470 or B350F for the 3600. I plan to get the 3950 and maybe try it on the X470.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> How is it going with your new cpu? Still undecided whether to use my X470 or B350F for the 3600. I plan to get the 3950 and maybe try it on the X470.


It's doing fine, boosts to 4.37 most of times depending on load, 4.4 OC at 1.425v start and drops bellow 1.4v under load. Didn't check VRM temps properly yet but it's cool to touch. 
Personally I wouldn't use any "b" board for 12/16 cores, no way.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> It's doing fine, boosts to 4.37 most of times depending on load, 4.4 OC at 1.425v start and drops bellow 1.4v under load. Didn't check VRM temps properly yet but it's cool to touch.
> Personally I wouldn't use any "b" board for 12/16 cores, no way.


Oh, definitely not. What agesa are you using?


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Oh, definitely not. What agesa are you using?


BIOS 5007 with AGESA 1002.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS 5007 with AGESA 1002.


Cool. A few day prior i get the 3600, i'll upgrade to that. Still in 4204. Thanks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Cool. A few day prior i get the 3600, i'll upgrade to that. Still in 4204. Thanks.


It worked fine with 2700x too, best BIOS yet.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> It worked fine with 2700x too, best BIOS yet.


Then i'll do it today. Haha

Edit Got 5007 installed. Just ran a few benches and so far so good on the R7 2700. There are added entries in the BIOS that i do not recognize.

DOCP 3200 CL14 works. Stable in games. Have to reset all the profile reusing the calc for anything higher.


----------



## rdr09

@MishelLngelo,

Can you check the 12V reading in HWINFO64 or Aida64? Mine reads 10V. But i checked in BIOS and it says 12V. My latest screenshot taken just last week was reading 12V in HWINFO64.

Was concerned cos my PSU is as old as my Sandy Bridge.lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> @MishelLngelo,
> 
> Can you check the 12V reading in HWINFO64 or Aida64? Mine reads 10V. But i checked in BIOS and it says 12V. My latest screenshot taken just last week was reading 12V in HWINFO64.
> 
> Was concerned cos my PSU is as old as my Sandy Bridge.lol


Yes, HWInfo says 10.082v at Asus Wmi, strange, never noticed it. So does Aida. CPUID HW monitor and Speccy nothing even close to 10 let alone +12v. Bios bug ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, HWInfo says 10.082v at Asus Wmi, strange, never noticed it. So does Aida. CPUID HW monitor and Speccy nothing even close to 10 let alone +12v. Bios bug ?


Thank you. Now, i feel better. Its got to be a bug. Surely the apps need updating. I'll bring it up to the author of HWINFO. +rep


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Thank you. Now, i feel better. Its got to be a bug. Surely the apps need updating. I'll bring it up to the author of HWINFO. +rep


Bios shows a tad over 12v and my Voltmeter i built into case also shows about 12.009 but with small fluctuations. it and 5v are connected to PSU though.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Bios shows a tad over 12v and my Voltmeter i built into case also shows about 12.009 but with small fluctuations. it and 5v are connected to PSU though.


Yah, it is definitely a bug. I almost went out to get a new psu. Best i can find here is thermaltake. Always good to have a spare psu.


----------



## spaik

My RAM OC stats on this board + 3900x:


----------



## upgraditus

rdr09 said:


> @MishelLngelo,
> 
> Can you check the 12V reading in HWINFO64 or Aida64? Mine reads 10V. But i checked in BIOS and it says 12V. My latest screenshot taken just last week was reading 12V in HWINFO64.
> 
> Was concerned cos my PSU is as old as my Sandy Bridge.lol


It's been like this for the last few releases, they have it in the bug tracker so might get fixed someday but not really critical I guess, just set the +2 offset in custom tab, it had me worried too initially since I just switched PSU's when I noticed it and was like :O



spaik said:


> My RAM OC stats on this board + 3900x:


Wowzers!


----------



## MishelLngelo

spaik said:


> My RAM OC stats on this board + 3900x:


Holly smokes. so it's true, 3900x works good on this MB


----------



## Samplaying

*Basic Help needed. Cant reach xmp rated RAM clock speed*

Hi community,
I will state my situation, maybe someone can offer some help.

I am not experienced in overclocking, nor is it currently my wish. I just have the humble wish to run my RAM at the certified speed. I am a Ryzen virgin . I read a lot and generally try to do my homework. This time I cant seem to find the solution on my own.
My hardware setup:
Ryzen 7 3700x.
Asus prime x470 -pro.
RAM 2x8 GB Ballistix Elite BLE2K8G4D36BEEAK. 3600 MT/s, PC4-28800, CL16. Bought from amazon.es.

Installed updates:
Mobo: updated to BIOS 5007. The CPU runs without problems.
Chipset: chipset updater from ASUS did nothing, so I used the chipset updater from the ryzen website. The RAM problem was there before and also after the update. 
I did no further driver updates.

When I set my XMP (DOCP on ASUS) it will be accepted, the settings (and timings) are shown in the RAM timings. But the computer does not POST.

I tried taking my MT/s backwards. The computer only posted with 3200 MT/s.

I tried with 1 RAM module instead of 2, also no success.

So my question(s) is:

1) I am probably missing something very basic. I think for some reason the CPU is sticking to its maximum supported RAM speed of 3200 mt/s. Is there a guide somewhere i can read to take me through the basics? I dont believe it is a hardware failure.
2) All the overclocking guides I read start with the XMP profile and build on that, I saw no guide specifically addressing my problem.
I am probably missing some important step, or some driver, that i have to update.
3) Yesterday I got the RAM working at 3200 14-16-16-16-38 1.35 V. which is arguably just as good (better latency) as the rated 3600 16-18-18. Should I just be satisfied with this? Or I am missing big potential of my RAM modules?
I would be thankful for any tip i can get.


----------



## gasolin

Does anybody have problems with nvme ssd's 

I think i had problems in the past

When does pci e 4.0 get activated on our mb?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Don't know how to check without actual PCIe 4 NVMe SSD. I doubt actual PCIe slots will ever get it.


----------



## kevinryzen

Samplaying said:


> Hi community,
> I will state my situation, maybe someone can offer some help.
> 
> I am not experienced in overclocking, nor is it currently my wish. I just have the humble wish to run my RAM at the certified speed. I am a Ryzen virgin . I read a lot and generally try to do my homework. This time I cant seem to find the solution on my own.
> My hardware setup:
> Ryzen 7 3700x.
> Asus prime x470 -pro.
> RAM 2x8 GB Ballistix Elite BLE2K8G4D36BEEAK. 3600 MT/s, PC4-28800, CL16. Bought from amazon.es.
> 
> Installed updates:
> Mobo: updated to BIOS 5007. The CPU runs without problems.
> Chipset: chipset updater from ASUS did nothing, so I used the chipset updater from the ryzen website. The RAM problem was there before and also after the update.
> I did no further driver updates.
> 
> When I set my XMP (DOCP on ASUS) it will be accepted, the settings (and timings) are shown in the RAM timings. But the computer does not POST.
> 
> I tried taking my MT/s backwards. The computer only posted with 3200 MT/s.
> 
> I tried with 1 RAM module instead of 2, also no success.
> 
> So my question(s) is:
> 
> 1) I am probably missing something very basic. I think for some reason the CPU is sticking to its maximum supported RAM speed of 3200 mt/s. Is there a guide somewhere i can read to take me through the basics? I dont believe it is a hardware failure.
> 2) All the overclocking guides I read start with the XMP profile and build on that, I saw no guide specifically addressing my problem.
> I am probably missing some important step, or some driver, that i have to update.
> 3) Yesterday I got the RAM working at 3200 14-16-16-16-38 1.35 V. which is arguably just as good (better latency) as the rated 3600 16-18-18. Should I just be satisfied with this? Or I am missing big potential of my RAM modules?
> I would be thankful for any tip i can get.


I think the next bios update will have better ram compatibility. 
Right now we are running AGESA 1.0.0.2 with bios 5007. I have a 3200 cl14 kit that i have to run at cl16 to get it to post at 3200.
its not stable at that tho...im at 2933 stable right now..You can try using Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.0.1 to help you get some settings that could help you get posting..
They have youtube videos on how to use the Ryzen DRAM Calculator....it helped me get stable at 2933 cl16 
I needed to change my vddg to 0.900 and soc to 1.025 and procODT to 36.9
Im just waiting on the next bios to come out to see if that helps out...thats all i got bro


----------



## rdr09

kevinryzen said:


> I think the next bios update will have better ram compatibility.
> Right now we are running AGESA 1.0.0.2 with bios 5007. I have a 3200 cl14 kit that i have to run at cl16 to get it to post at 3200.
> its not stable at that tho...im at 2933 stable right now..You can try using Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.0.1 to help you get some settings that could help you get posting..
> They have youtube videos on how to use the Ryzen DRAM Calculator....it helped me get stable at 2933 cl16
> I needed to change my vddg to 0.900 and soc to 1.025 and procODT to 36.9
> Im just waiting on the next bios to come out to see if that helps out...thats all i got bro


Probably with GEN 2, got my 3200 CL14 kit runs at that speed and timing using DOCP with a R7 2700 using 5007. Have not tried any higher. With 4207, i had the kit all the way to 3533 CL14. There is a new Calc out by 1usmus. Have you guys tried?


----------



## rdr09

@kevinryzen,

You can try adding a bit of voltage like 0.02 or 1.37v when you set DOCP to 3200 MHz.


----------



## gasolin

update yesterday https://community.amd.com/community...te-5-let-s-talk-clocks-voltages-and-destiny-2

NEW BIOS today 5204


----------



## umeng2002

Not seeing it on the US site


----------



## gasolin

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5204.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5204.zip


Tnx. don't have time today will try tomorrow


----------



## kevinryzen

rdr09 said:


> @*kevinryzen* ,
> 
> You can try adding a bit of voltage like 0.02 or 1.37v when you set DOCP to 3200 MHz.


 I have the 3600x and i think it was that 5007 bios was setting the prcodt wrong..it was setting it to 60
And the new bios is setting the prcodt to 40 and now i can post with DOCP at 3200 MHz and its stable..and i have 4 8gb single rank sticks running at 3200cl14


----------



## kevinryzen

there is something new in latest bios called ami native nvme driver support
i have 1 nvme drive as my boot drive should i have this on?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed BIOS 5204 and it's not bad. Problem with reporting +12v as 10v is solved, shows right voltage now. Memory is running all right at 3600MHz Cl16.


----------



## vitosek

Hello, what is the FSB BCLK frequency on BIOS 5204 please? It is still 99.8 MHz?


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitosek said:


> Hello, what is the FSB BCLK frequency on BIOS 5204 please? It is still 99.8 MHz?


99.8 right now.


----------



## upgraditus

Gonna sit this one out I think, got a decent CPU and RAM OC so not much to be gained from this for me personally and potentially something to be lost.

Join the manual/per ccx oc gang, bclck is a cool 100MHz over here


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Gonna sit this one out I think, got a decent CPU and RAM OC so not much to be gained from this for me personally and potentially something to be lost.
> 
> Join the manual/per ccx oc gang, bclck is a cool 100MHz over here


There's some new and interesting stuff about memory, give you pictures if you want.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> There's some new and interesting stuff about memory, give you pictures if you want.


Please do. I might sit this out too. 5007 is pretty stable. Probably update when my 3600 arrives.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Here's from Advanced menu


----------



## upgraditus

Ended up flashing it after I noticed a bunch of errors in event viewer: Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.
There was one thrown up for each logical processor at startup but new bios fixed it. RAM OC is dialled back in stable, lost 50MHz "boost" on auto but I'm using manual anyway so no actual loss for me.
So far so good.


----------



## piistii

Hi
I update my bios to 5204 version . My computer see only 15.9 GB ram and bus speed 99.80 hz this is bios bug or what can i do in bios?  thank you 

https://imgur.com/M35usTO
https://imgur.com/DByVXOL


----------



## Reous

Bus Speed with 99.80MHz is normal. Do you have a 32GB Kit? What is the CPUz Memory tab or the bios showing?


----------



## piistii

https://imgur.com/QSAlYoJ I have KINGSTON DDR4 KIT 2x8192MB 3200Mhz 16GB HX432C16PB3K2/16 
https://imgur.com/U0lMTMt

and my computer why show 15.9 Gb and 3,59GHZ


----------



## Reous

Rounding error. Better use CPUz for the frequencies.


----------



## MishelLngelo

piistii said:


> Hi
> I update my bios to 5204 version . My computer see only 15.9 GB ram and bus speed 99.80 hz this is bios bug or what can i do in bios?  thank you
> 
> https://imgur.com/M35usTO
> https://imgur.com/DByVXOL


It's all normal.


----------



## desoto

If I don't like new version of BIOS can I go back the same way?


----------



## Padres84

Hi Guys,

What is your Vcore on ZEN2? On me it jumps to 1.5V on my 3700x

https://imggmi.com/full/2019/8/8/baaf50010b17d8c1a761a2f1507d572a-full.jpg.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Mine hit's 1.5v every now and then but it's only during some quiet time. Under full load it stays up ti 1.37. At real idle it can drop under 1v.


----------



## upgraditus

Yeah default is 1.5v so their silly boost algorithm can give you 2ms of 4.4GHz when you move your mouse  Running 1.33725v manual OC /w lvl3 LLC +PBO for 43.5x multi (0.951v VDDG 0.901v VDDP, 1.1v SoC) idle temps and load* temps are lower, cores still sleep so idle power is really low, nice!

*Not including multi-thread AVX loads as stock it would throttle clocks and voltage much more, everything else is better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Yeah default is 1.5v so their silly boost algorithm can give you 2ms of 4.4GHz when you move your mouse  Running 1.33725v manual OC /w lvl3 LLC +PBO for 43.5x multi (0.951v VDDG 0.901v VDDP, 1.1v SoC) idle temps and load* temps are lower, cores still sleep so idle power is really low, nice!
> 
> *Not including multi-thread AVX loads as stock it would throttle clocks and voltage much more, everything else is better.


I'll try that.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> I'll try that.


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised as even at 43x multi it beats my CPU @ stock since while it _may_ boost to 4.4GHz, it can never sustain it under even single core load and due to the high voltage it ends up throttling itself lower than the 4.3 which is sustainable due to less voltage/heat.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised as even at 43x multi it beats my CPU @ stock since while it _may_ boost to 4.4GHz, it can never sustain it under even single core load and due to the high voltage it ends up throttling itself lower than the 4.3 which is sustainable due to less voltage/heat.


i tried at 4.4 all core but too high voltage and certainly don't need it 24/7 like that. All I want is not to hold 1.5 or even 1.4v while on practical idle.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> i tried at 4.4 all core but too high voltage and certainly don't need it 24/7 like that. All I want is not to hold 1.5 or even 1.4v while on practical idle.


Enter voltage manually, auto will want 1.5v for 4.4GHz. ignore VID when set manually, it will fluctuate but nothing is really changing.

Set between 1.3v and 1.35v and see how high you can clock, might have a great chip and do 4.4 but chances are slim as the better silicon went to the 3800X.


----------



## Padres84

Hi



upgraditus said:


> Yeah default is 1.5v so their silly boost algorithm can give you 2ms of 4.4GHz when you move your mouse  Running 1.33725v manual OC /w lvl3 LLC +PBO for 43.5x multi (0.951v VDDG 0.901v VDDP, 1.1v SoC) idle temps and load* temps are lower, cores still sleep so idle power is really low, nice!
> 
> *Not including multi-thread AVX loads as stock it would throttle clocks and voltage much more, everything else is better.


Can you send screens from your bios settings?
I just want to double check if I do not set something wrong.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Enter voltage manually, auto will want 1.5v for 4.4GHz. ignore VID when set manually, it will fluctuate but nothing is really changing.
> 
> Set between 1.3v and 1.35v and see how high you can clock, might have a great chip and do 4.4 but chances are slim as the better silicon went to the 3800X.


I just tried only setting voltage first to 1.4v and now to 1.3v. At 1.4v there was no performance drop but with 1.3v there's some 250 point drop with CB r20. Actual voltage during test run drops to 1.257v but highest temp is only 62c. (71c with 1.4v.). PBO and everything else is enabled as usual. will check to see what happens at 1.25v or less.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Dropped voltage to 1.25v. still running stable but CB r20 score dropped by 800 points (4000 instead of 4860 on all auto). Idle temps 34, full load under CB 57c.
In HW Info, which power to look at ?


----------



## upgraditus

Padres84 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send screens from your bios settings?
> I just want to double check if I do not set something wrong.


When I get home in a few hours.



MishelLngelo said:


> Dropped voltage to 1.25v. still running stable but CB r20 score dropped by 800 points (4000 instead of 4860 on all auto). Idle temps 34, full load under CB 57c.
> In HW Info, which power to look at ?


Sounds like you are running auto multiplier? Need to be manual to not run into clock stretching.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> When I get home in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are running auto multiplier? Need to be manual to not run into clock stretching.


Yes I am running auto multiplier, just trying to see the effect of low voltage on PBO etc. Average clock frequency is not dropping (~4.265GHz all cores) as much as scores do.


----------



## Padres84

upgraditus said:


> When I get home in a few hours..


THX MAN!


----------



## rdr09

I read recently from the engineer of HWINFO that AMD is not fully cooperating with him and others like him with regard to updates. This could explain why BIOS 5007 is not playing nice with any monitoring tools I currently use (I use them one at a time to avoid conflicts). Tools aside from HWINFO include HWMonitor and Aida64. Is the latest BIOS the same way or is it the latest AMD chip driver causing the issue?

BTW, I do not really want to use Ryzen Master if I don't have to. Much rather use the BIOS to set things up and use HWINFO to get info about temps, etc.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes I am running auto multiplier, just trying to see the effect of low voltage on PBO etc. Average clock frequency is not dropping (~4.265GHz all cores) as much as scores do.


Yeah, so with auto multi and manual voltage it will look like it's stable at high clocks and low voltage but the clock stretching kicks in and results are poor even though the clocks seem high/solid.



rdr09 said:


> I read recently from the engineer of HWINFO that AMD is not fully cooperating with him and others like him with regard to updates. This could explain why BIOS 5007 is not playing nice with any monitoring tools I currently use (I use them one at a time to avoid conflicts). Tools aside from HWINFO include HWMonitor and Aida64. Is the latest BIOS the same way or is it the latest AMD chip driver causing the issue?
> 
> BTW, I do not really want to use Ryzen Master if I don't have to. Much rather use the BIOS to set things up and use HWINFO to get info about temps, etc.


I didn't have issues monitoring with 5007 or 5204 using HWINFO, Ryzen Master, CPU-Z and Afteburner. Ryzen Master is only useful in that it offers monitioring for limits (PPT EDC etc) and sleep states since other tools cannot read that yet (but you can tell roughly from power draw anyway) per CCX OC has a seperate tool and per core OC is busted, so you can most certainly do without it.



Padres84 said:


> THX MAN!


Np, here you go.


----------



## Padres84

upgraditus said:


> Np, here you go.


Thx again - I will check my settings


----------



## MishelLngelo

So, I set multiplier to 43 but couldn't pass CB r20 with less than 1.355v, didn't try more serious tests, probably would not get far with them. 
Anyway, frequency and voltage stay put even at idle with 5% in Balanced mode.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> So, I set multiplier to 43 but couldn't pass CB r20 with less than 1.355v, didn't try more serious tests, probably would not get far with them.
> Anyway, frequency and voltage stay put even at idle with 5% in Balanced mode.


Yeah this 43.5 @ 1.337v I'm running would quite likely fail R20, but I don't play R20  so not too bothered, AVX is just a female dog. R15 is enough for me stability wise or Realbench pushes a little harder but still not quite R20 levels. If you need to be able to run that kind of workload then tone it down for sure. And yes with manual frequency and voltage stay put but if you open Ryzen Master you should see cores still sleep, idle power should be low ~20W.


----------



## MishelLngelo

upgraditus said:


> Yeah this 43.5 @ 1.337v I'm running would quite likely fail R20, but I don't play R20  so not too bothered, AVX is just a female dog. R15 is enough for me stability wise or Realbench pushes a little harder but still not quite R20 levels. If you need to be able to run that kind of workload then tone it down for sure. And yes with manual frequency and voltage stay put but if you open Ryzen Master you should see cores still sleep, idle power should be low ~20W.


I already had my OC setting called "Damn the torpedoes" since 2700x so I just modified it to 4.35GHz and 1.4v as 4.4GHz at 1.425 tended to overheat. That's good enough when and if needed. 
Right now I'm back at PBO all set on max but with voltage at 1.33v which gives me satisfactory performance with couple of cores at 4.37GHz and rest at ~4,25 - 4.28 GHz. It's some middle of the road solution, on one hand voltage doesn't jump to those ridiculous and unnecessary 1.5v+ but also doesn't drop either. Result, 34c idle and 65c max temps. Multi thread score are a bit lower but single are better than all core 4.35 OC.


----------



## upgraditus

MishelLngelo said:


> I already had my OC setting called "Damn the torpedoes" since 2700x so I just modified it to 4.35GHz and 1.4v as 4.4GHz at 1.425 tended to overheat. That's good enough when and if needed.
> Right now I'm back at PBO all set on max but with voltage at 1.33v which gives me satisfactory performance with couple of cores at 4.37GHz and rest at ~4,25 - 4.28 GHz. It's some middle of the road solution, on one hand voltage doesn't jump to those ridiculous and unnecessary 1.5v+ but also doesn't drop either. Result, 34c idle and 65c max temps. Multi thread score are a bit lower but single are better than all core 4.35 OC.


Nice one.


----------



## rdr09

upgraditus said:


> Yeah, so with auto multi and manual voltage it will look like it's stable at high clocks and low voltage but the clock stretching kicks in and results are poor even though the clocks seem high/solid.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have issues monitoring with 5007 or 5204 using HWINFO, Ryzen Master, CPU-Z and Afteburner. Ryzen Master is only useful in that it offers monitioring for limits (PPT EDC etc) and sleep states since other tools cannot read that yet (but you can tell roughly from power draw anyway) per CCX OC has a seperate tool and per core OC is busted, so you can most certainly do without it.
> 
> 
> 
> Np, here you go.


Weird cos the sensors still do not work and im on 5007. Had to go back to Win10 1809 to see if it is Win10 1903 issue but same thing. Even Aida sensor does not work. HwMonitor opens up but the app itself freezes at times. The last thing I did when the system was still on 1903 was install the latest AMd chipset driver. No big deal, so long I can use the system as normal.

Thanks and +rep.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Which sensors are you talking about ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Which sensors are you talking about ?


The sensor under COMPUTER in Aida64 does not work. When clicked it won’t do anything. HWmonitor will at times freeze and HWINFO readings for CPU down have no indication. Just red circles with a X.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> The sensor under COMPUTER in Aida64 does not work. When clicked it won’t do anything. HWmonitor will at times freeze and HWINFO readings for CPU down have no indication. Just red circles with a X.


All of those work fine for me. Aida64 is Engineers edition 6.00.5100 (not last because bastards want money to update), CPU-ID Monitor v 1.40.0, Driver version 148 also works but I don't like readings that are not defined. Historically it has never been good with AMD systems. 
HW Info is v610 and all works fine. Windows 10 are last and fully updated 1903 and all drivers are most recent.
Did you try reinstalling them or using portable versions ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> All of those work fine for me. Aida64 is Engineers edition 6.00.5100 (not last because bastards want money to update), CPU-ID Monitor v 1.40.0, Driver version 148 also works but I don't like readings that are not defined. Historically it has never been good with AMD systems.
> HW Info is v610 and all works fine. Windows 10 are last and fully updated 1903 and all drivers are most recent.
> Did you try reinstalling them or using portable versions ?


I will reinstall HWINFO. Never had issue except after installing latest AMD chipset driver. Thanks.


----------



## upgraditus

rdr09 said:


> I will reinstall HWINFO. Never had issue except after installing latest AMD chipset driver. Thanks.


I did have previous build of hwinfo (6.06 iirc, portable version) not launching correctly (stuck on loading sensors) but after a restart it worked so idk what was going on there. I suspect there's something changed in how windows loads drivers as I've also had issues with various software that require a driver to function (ASUS Aura, Ryzen Master etc) not launching/instantly crashing.

Ryzen Master required a reg-edit to fix, Aura required using an old version, Aida64 and hwinfo just works?


----------



## LimoncelloOnIce

Is PBO "broken" in 5204?


I have a 3600 that was boosting the +200Mhz on 5007, and now, HwInfo and Ryzen Master do not show boost working, even though it is enabled in the BIOS. Ryzen Master reflects it being enabled, but the frequency does not actually go into boost territory, no matter what I try to get it there... HwInfo only shows the max freq as 4200 with PBO on...



Just setting PBO to enabled and +200Mhz in BIOS.



Latest Win10 x64 1903, newest chipset drivers, newest Ryzen Master, HwInfo64 6.10.


Is there another BIOS setting I am missing now? Have tried AMD CBS settings too, no change in boost behavior.


----------



## rdr09

LimoncelloOnIce said:


> Is PBO "broken" in 5204?
> 
> 
> I have a 3600 that was boosting the +200Mhz on 5007, and now, HwInfo and Ryzen Master do not show boost working, even though it is enabled in the BIOS. Ryzen Master reflects it being enabled, but the frequency does not actually go into boost territory, no matter what I try to get it there... HwInfo only shows the max freq as 4200 with PBO on...
> 
> 
> 
> Just setting PBO to enabled and +200Mhz in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Win10 x64 1903, newest chipset drivers, newest Ryzen Master, HwInfo64 6.10.
> 
> 
> Is there another BIOS setting I am missing now? Have tried AMD CBS settings too, no change in boost behavior.


Was that the only change you did - from 5007 to 5204? Same chipset driver and OS build?


----------



## LimoncelloOnIce

Yes, I re-installed the new chipset drivers from AMD, from the community update #5, a few times. Uninstalled / re-installed Ryzen Master and HwInfo64 too.


----------



## rdr09

LimoncelloOnIce said:


> Yes, I re-installed the new chipset drivers from AMD, from the community update #5, a few times. Uninstalled / re-installed Ryzen Master and HwInfo64 too.


So, you tried without Ryzen Master in the system and still won't boost? Sorry, mainly asking cos i'm about to install my 3600 and still with 5007.

I read, though, that there are two places in the BIOS where you'll find PBO. Only one works iirc.


----------



## xeizo

It's possible to enable PBO in a Ryzen Master profile, if bios is too buggy, requires a reboot.

But boost works best in AGESA 1.0.0.2 bioses so far, AGESA 1.0.0.3AB has lower performance but better memory OC.


----------



## upgraditus

xeizo said:


> It's possible to enable PBO in a Ryzen Master profile, if bios is too buggy, requires a reboot.
> 
> But boost works best in AGESA 1.0.0.2 bioses so far, AGESA 1.0.0.3AB has lower *boost* performance but better memory OC.


Manual OC seemingly unaffected (at least in my case).


----------



## LimoncelloOnIce

upgraditus said:


> Manual OC seemingly unaffected (at least in my case).





rdr09 said:


> So, you tried without Ryzen Master in the system and still won't boost? Sorry, mainly asking cos i'm about to install my 3600 and still with 5007.
> 
> I read, though, that there are two places in the BIOS where you'll find PBO. Only one works iirc.



5007 worked great.


5204 seems to ignore PBO auto OC options, in BIOS anyway. I tend to only use Ryzen Master to monitor and BIOS settings for OC.


I *could* go back to 5007, but, I also have a Gigabyte X470 Ultra I could swap.


Asus has been disappointing, to say the least, on the Ryzen 3k series BIOS updates.


The 3900X and X570 Ultra is on 1.0.0.3ABB and working quite well... :thinking:


----------



## LimoncelloOnIce

xeizo said:


> It's possible to enable PBO in a Ryzen Master profile, if bios is too buggy, requires a reboot.
> 
> But boost works best in AGESA 1.0.0.2 bioses so far, AGESA 1.0.0.3AB has lower performance but better memory OC.



Correct, 1.0.0.2 was *best*, but, I'm to the point I don't want to downgrade a BIOS just because.


----------



## rdr09

Update on my issue with HWINFO not reading cpu temp. et al, under WMI. 

I reinstalled the AMD Chipset Driver that was downloaded directly from the Asus site and now the issues are gone. Initially, it was the file from the AMD site that i used. It could have been a bad file.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## rdr09

Installed the R5 3600 and the multiplier only goes to 41.8 with the BCLK at 99.8, thus not seeing advertised boost clock at the moment using BIOS 5007. Temps look good at idle (32 - 45c) but saw it jump to 63c running CPUZ bench. So far so good. This at optimized default with the RAM at 2400 or something.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Installed the R5 3600 and the multiplier only goes to 41.8 with the BCLK at 99.8, thus not seeing advertised boost clock at the moment using BIOS 5007. Temps look good at idle (32 - 45c) but saw it jump to 63c running CPUZ bench. So far so good. This at optimized default with the RAM at 2400 or something.


Why not 5204 ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Why not 5204 ?


Might update today. System just works beautifully with the current BIOS. RAM, though, does not work using XMP.

Updated the BIOS to the latest and XMP works now Aida show latency at 74. Will OC RAM soon. Goal is 3466 CL14 using cal.


----------



## gasolin

what temps with a nvme pci e x4 do you get when using it under the white heatsink that is x4?


----------



## TELVM

umeng2002 said:


> ... I removed the I/O cover because, as you can see, it chokes an already weak heatsink ...





umeng2002 said:


> ... I'm using my case from my older AMD FX build, so I already have a fan blowing directly on the back of the socket ...



^ I concur, removing the stupid plastic I/O cover and ghetto-modding a high-pressure 120mm fan on the side panel blowing on the back of the VRM area are clever moves.

I did both also, and together with a high airflow case and a Noctua NH-D15 ontop my 2600X boosts up to 4.325 GHz by itself (just -0.1 voltage offset, no other tinkering in BIOS) at 28C / 83F ambient _(torrid summer here around)_.


I'll probably replace the OEM toysinks with some real DIY heatsinks if I switch to a higher core-count Ryzen 3000 or 4000 in the future.





umeng2002 said:


> ... Asus' designers should be shot ...



It's not the designers _(they know better than anyone else that this board is delivered with mediocre VRM cooling)_, but the marketing people, who feel the need to cater to the demands of the extremely enlightened and very technically knowledgeable average customer of nowadays _(i.e. bling bling and christmas trees)_.


----------



## umeng2002

True. I'm sure there is too much pressure to make the boards look good.

Also, I got a new case without any fan on the back of the socket; but I haven't ran into any thermal issues that I'm can detect. The I/O cover is still off, of course.


----------



## desoto

35C


----------



## rdr09

umeng2002 said:


> True. I'm sure there is too much pressure to make the boards look good.
> 
> Also, I got a new case without any fan on the back of the socket; but I haven't ran into any thermal issues that I'm can detect. The I/O cover is still off, of course.


Can the plastic thing be removed even if the motherboard installed?


----------



## TELVM

rdr09 said:


> Can the plastic thing be removed even if the motherboard installed?



I'd better do it out of case. You need to first detach the North-to-South VRM heatsink (it's in the way), then remove the three screws that attach the plastic cover to the board, kick the thing away, and then reattach the VRM heatsink (tighten firmly).


----------



## rdr09

TELVM said:


> I'd better do it out of case. You need to first detach the North-to-South VRM heatsink (it's in the way), then remove the three screws that attach the plastic cover to the board, kick the thing away, and then reattach the VRM heatsink (tighten firmly).


Thanks for this info. A lot of work but doable. Might be a good time to replace the stock thermal tape. +rep.


----------



## TELVM

umeng2002 said:


> ... Also, I got a new case without any fan on the back of the socket; but I haven't ran into any thermal issues that I'm can detect. The I/O cover is still off, of course.



Yep even @ 31C / 88F ambient and getting medieval on the CPU butt with torture tests I've been unable to trigger a thermal shutdown. So for my setup at least the flimsy OEM VRM heatsinks are up to the task.

I'll keep the 120mm fan blowing on the backplate area for peace of mind.


----------



## Shenhua

Hello! I dont know if it is some issue or it something normal with my motherboard. BIOS MOD 3808 Ryzen1800x 3.8ghz manual voltage 1.31750v mided with a multimeter 1.42v, soc voltage 1.03v-multimeter 1.140v, ram 3200 manual oc 1.31v-multimeter test 1.394v, in hwinfo and ryzen I have the same voltage like bios, what i ask it is... All the ppl have the same votages when they're testing with the multimeter or I need to change to bios original and contact Asus support. It will be safe for my components thats voltages or it is some issue? My motherboard it is x370 pro soo it was my mistake when i post it here.. Sry for that


----------



## rdr09

So, i switched from GTX 1060 to the RX 5700XT on my R5 3600 system and i think i found the culprit of why most times HWIFO64 would not open - nVidia driver.

Now, the issue is gone. Before when HWINFO would not open, my PC would not shutdown. I had to press the off button to do so.

Off topic: FS showed my XT boosted to over 3000MHz. 

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38888153?

Any info on any new BIOS or Chipset Driver?


----------



## umeng2002

rdr09 said:


> So, i switched from GTX 1060 to the RX 5700XT on my R5 3600 system and i think i found the culprit of why most times HWIFO64 would not open - nVidia driver.
> 
> Now, the issue is gone. Before when HWINFO would not open, my PC would not shutdown. I had to press the off button to do so.
> 
> Off topic: FS showed my XT boosted to over 3000MHz.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38888153?
> 
> Any info on any new BIOS or Chipset Driver?


I think it's actually the Asmedia USB 3.0 driver. I had this issue then disabled the Asmedia USB controller in the BIOS.


----------



## rdr09

umeng2002 said:


> I think it's actually the Asmedia USB 3.0 driver. I had this issue then disabled the Asmedia USB controller in the BIOS.



I was wrong. After about 5 hrs of use - it happened again. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## kevinryzen

I have a ryzen 3600x and my ram is in my sig...im on Version 5204 bios...

Can one of you guys with a ryzen gen 3 check and see what the TCKE timing is set to in your bios? Mine is set to 0

On my ryzen 2600x with 4x8gb at 3200 the TCKE timing was set to 8 or 9 i think..

The ryzen Dram Calculator says to run it at 8 but bios is setting it to 0 for me

Should i be running the tcke for 3200 at 8 or should i leave it set to 0?


i will be thankful of any help


----------



## rdr09

kevinryzen said:


> I have a ryzen 3600x and my ram is in my sig...im on Version 5204 bios...
> 
> Can one of you guys with a ryzen gen 3 check and see what the TCKE timing is set to in your bios? Mine is set to 0
> 
> On my ryzen 2600x with 4x8gb at 3200 the TCKE timing was set to 8 or 9 i think..
> 
> The ryzen Dram Calculator says to run it at 8 but bios is setting it to 0 for me
> 
> Should i be running the tcke for 3200 at 8 or should i leave it set to 0?
> 
> 
> i will be thankful of any help


Got my TCKE set to Auto, which gives a value of 0. But i'm using DOCP not the Calc at 3200MHz CL16 (spec) but OC'ed to 3333MHz CL16/1.36v/M-Die. 

You can follow the Calc and see if it makes a difference using Aida and other app like Cinebench 20 MT test.

Had a FlareX with this system before and that was able to do 3733 CL16. TCKE on that was set to 0.


----------



## rdr09

umeng2002 said:


> I think it's actually the Asmedia USB 3.0 driver. I had this issue then disabled the Asmedia USB controller in the BIOS.


Neither is Asmedia. Just happened again. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Contagion

Hey, my friend picked up this motherboard with his 3700x. He also got a kit of the Gskill Bdie 3200Cl14 2x8Gb sticks and it does not want to post with DOCP settings. He's just using the default ram speeds for now. He's on the latest 5204 BIOS. Is there something he's missing with getting the ram to work? Thanks for the help. I don't have any experience with this board.


----------



## criminala

Hello everyone , 

I changed my Gigabyte X470 ultra gaming for this Asus Prime x470-PRO motherboard .

Now I see no DIMM voltage and VRM temperatures anymore in Aida64 and Hwinfo64 . How to get them back ?

I already uninstalled/reinstalled chipset drivers but that didn't change anything .

I'm also missing a lot of other voltages/temperatures , but they are of less importance to me .


----------



## algida79

criminala said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> I changed my Gigabyte X470 ultra gaming for this Asus Prime x470-PRO motherboard .
> 
> Now I see no DIMM voltage and VRM temperatures anymore in Aida64 and Hwinfo64 . How to get them back ?
> 
> I already uninstalled/reinstalled chipset drivers but that didn't change anything .
> 
> I'm also missing a lot of other voltages/temperatures , but they are of less importance to me .


AFAIK, there are no such sensors on this motherboard. If you need these readings, you'll either have to get them manually with your own multimeter/voltmeter/thermometer/thermocouple etc. or change motherboard models again to one that has the necessary sensors.


----------



## welshrat

Contagion said:


> Hey, my friend picked up this motherboard with his 3700x. He also got a kit of the Gskill Bdie 3200Cl14 2x8Gb sticks and it does not want to post with DOCP settings. He's just using the default ram speeds for now. He's on the latest 5204 BIOS. Is there something he's missing with getting the ram to work? Thanks for the help. I don't have any experience with this board.


 IS the RAM in the correct two slots A2/B2 ?


----------



## Jaffi

Since updating to 5204 my fans all seem to ignore the hysteresis settings, meaning they are spinning up and down instantly when the CPU reaches higher temps. That is pretty bad in my case, as I am using high speed fans and Qfan maximum temperature I can set in uefi is 75 °C.


----------



## Ipak

Finally shop complete my order on 3900x from over 2 months ago, it will arrive 16th. At least it's msrp priced 😅 Now let's hope that prime pro will accept this upgrade.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ipak said:


> Finally shop complete my order on 3900x from over 2 months ago, it will arrive 16th. At least it's msrp priced 😅 Now let's hope that prime pro will accept this upgrade.


No reason it shouldn't.


----------



## CCityinstaller

I have the same issue...Set your fans to either a DC or PWM curve abd then go in the monitoring section and switch the board from "Monitor" to "Ignore"...You will s be able to get fan speeds in windows via w monitoring app and they will still ramp up/down properly based on your curves.

I have a 360mm abd 420mm rad and I have some serious fans (3x GT AP-15s and 3x EK Vadar something) and they are insanely loud at full speed. The AP-15s aren't bad by themselves but the EK Vadar fans are crazy loud at their full speed of 2k+rpm...

.oxn another note, does anyone know of a modded bios like you can get for the crosshair boards where you have the latest 1.0.0.3AAB for the better memory support but the SMU from 1.0.0.2 which gives the best boost clocks?


----------



## Reous

@CCityinstaller
Sadly you can't flash modded 32MB Bios on this board. Only possible with usb programmer atm. ABB Bios will probably come in the next 1 or 2 weeks and new SMU with fixed boost will take a bit longer.


----------



## Reous

*Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> *Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


Tnx. will flash it soon.


----------



## rdr09

Reous said:


> *Agesa 1003 Patch ABB*
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5216.zip


Thank you. +rep


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed in new BIOS, can's see any difference although memory seems to be a bit better. Very little though, Still can't hit over 4.3GHz since 5007 with CB r20 and similar benchmarks. Still testing though.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Flashed in new BIOS, can's see any difference although memory seems to be a bit better. Very little though, Still can't hit over 4.3GHz since 5007 with CB r20 and similar benchmarks. Still testing though.


Isn't the promise fix is coming out tomorrow for board manufacturers, then in a few more days to us.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Isn't the promise fix is coming out tomorrow for board manufacturers, then in a few more days to us.


Yes that seems to be the plan, don't know what this one is all about. I's stable but voltages still go wild.


----------



## criminala

2 things :

1- 

I notice that when i enable virtualisation in the bios (version 5204) , my bclk drops a lot . Meaning , my 3200 ram is then reported running at 3112 mhz (used cpu-z and aida64 to check) . Even though a bclk of 100 and a ramspeed of 3200 are set in the bios .

Could you guys test and verify if this is the case on your board too ?

2-

When doing a bios reset to defaults , i see that DRAM ECC option is set to AUTO . Which as the tooltip sais results in ENABLED . Why would ECC be enabled as a default , I do not understand . Probably many people are running ECC enabled without them knowing . This might result in issues since probably no one is actually running ECC memory on this board .


----------



## rdr09

criminala said:


> 2 things :
> 
> 1-
> 
> I notice that when i enable virtualisation in the bios (version 5204) , my bclk drops a lot . Meaning , my 3200 ram is then reported running at 3112 mhz (used cpu-z and aida64 to check) . Even though a bclk of 100 and a ramspeed of 3200 are set in the bios .
> 
> Could you guys test and verify if this is the case on your board too ?
> 
> 2-
> 
> When doing a bios reset to defaults , i see that DRAM ECC option is set to AUTO . Which as the tooltip sais results in ENABLED . Why would ECC be enabled as a default , I do not understand . Probably many people are running ECC enabled without them knowing . This might result in issues since probably no one is actually running ECC memory on this board .



1. I enabled Virtualization with same BIOS and my bclk is same as usual - 99.8. RAM is set at 3333MHz and CPUZ reported 1663, which is understandable since bclk is at 99.8. Only time bclk stays at 100 is when i manually oc my 3600. 

2. My BIOS is at optimized default and ECC is also set to auto. But, there are three settings - Auto, Enabled, and Disabled. Have had this board for awhile with no issues with that setting.


@MishelLngelo, I'll just wait for the new BIOS with fix. Rightnow, my 3600 hits its max boost even in gaming.


----------



## criminala

rdr09 thanks for testing . I can successfully reproduce this . Disabling virtualisation reports my bclk to 99.8 in windows . so my 3200 setting in the bios reports to nearly 3200 in windows .
But when virtualisation is enabled , every time my memory speed drops hard . So 3200 is running at 3112 , 3000 would be 2935 .
Guess i'll just open a ticket with Asus .

Good to see that you are running stable with ECC enabled on your ram . Still , I don't understand why this setting is enabled as a default on this board .


----------



## MishelLngelo

My BCLK is also nailed at 99.80 (SVM or not) with RAM running at 1796.4 (3592.8) MHz. Still wondering why can't we have adjustable or at least exact 100MHz ?


----------



## Ipak

If I recall correctly, in my case on haswell platform windows hyper-V service was causing weird fsb fluctuation but that's only reading error.


----------



## criminala

Don't check the bclk on main page of cpu-z . enable virtualisation , then check your memory speed on the memory tab of cpu-z . it will report lower than it should be .
disable virtualisation and it'll be what you set in bios .

Checking in aida64 , go to tools - cache and memory benchmark . and fsb will be reporting at 97.7 .

if you run that aida64 memory benchmark, it will not score much lower compared to full speed memory though . 3200 vs 3133 is very close to each other of course .


----------



## rdr09

criminala said:


> Don't check the bclk on main page of cpu-z . enable virtualisation , then check your memory speed on the memory tab of cpu-z . it will report lower than it should be .
> disable virtualisation and it'll be what you set in bios .
> 
> Checking in aida64 , go to tools - cache and memory benchmark . and fsb will be reporting at 97.7 .
> 
> if you run that aida64 memory benchmark, it will not score much lower compared to full speed memory though . 3200 vs 3133 is very close to each other of course .


Something wrong with your motherboard. Virtualization set at Auto and Disabled shows same bclk - 99.8. I'm not brave enuf to set it to enable. Currently, Virt is set at disabled. Optimized Default sets it to Auto.

Can't you just set it to Disabled?


----------



## piistii

my bclk - 99.8. too and i cant set in 100  this is motherboard issue ?


----------



## criminala

rdr09 said:


> Something wrong with your motherboard. Virtualization set at Auto and Disabled shows same bclk - 99.8. I'm not brave enuf to set it to enable. Currently, Virt is set at disabled. Optimized Default sets it to Auto.
> 
> Can't you just set it to Disabled?


I can easily set it to disabled . However , that would mean my windows sandbox will not be functional anymore .


Just updated to the 5216 bios and the issue persists .

Regarding bios 5216 :
-improves quite a bit on memory latency 
-lost chipset temperature reading 
-lost custom header temperature reading (windows)
-lost CPU_OPT fan speed reading (windows)

As a tip when you flash : when you enter the bios for the first time and reload your profile , go into advanced - USB and set the third option to enabled . For some reason it had set it to disabled for me , so i did not have any working usb devices . Took me half an hour and several cmos resets to figure it out


----------



## rdr09

criminala said:


> I can easily set it to disabled . However , that would mean my windows sandbox will not be functional anymore .
> 
> 
> Just updated to the 5216 bios and the issue persists .
> 
> Regarding bios 5216 :
> -improves quite a bit on memory latency
> -lost chipset temperature reading
> -lost custom header temperature reading (windows)
> -lost CPU_OPT fan speed reading (windows)
> 
> As a tip when you flash : when you enter the bios for the first time and reload your profile , go into advanced - USB and set the third option to enabled . For some reason it had set it to disabled for me , so i did not have any working usb devices . Took me half an hour and several cmos resets to figure it out


Thanks for the tip. Last night, tho, i set my oc profile and forgot the usb setting. Same thing happened and decided to take care of it this morning. Even setting optimized default won't work cos the default is disabled. lol. ASUS needs to fix this crap. Will be informing them shortly.

Anyways, the fix was to use another KB and Mouse. For some reason my existing ones don't get detected. Now, i set both my normal and oc profile with the USB enabled.

EDIT: Also, the latest BIOS does not change any behavior on my 3600. None that i notice.


----------



## rdr09

I can't wait so went ahead updated to BETA ABBA with ZERO issues. 

Found here posted by @Reous provided by Wheity. Thank you!

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html

Notes:
1. Make sure to set Optimized default first before flashing.
2. Make new profiles for your oc or other settings in BIOS. Do Not use your old profiles.


All Stock with RAM at 3333 MHz XMP.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39399221?


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I can't wait so went ahead updated to BETA ABBA with ZERO issues.
> 
> Found here posted by @Reous provided by Wheity. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html
> 
> Notes:
> 1. Make sure to set Optimized default first before flashing.
> 2. Make new profiles for your oc or other settings in BIOS. Do Not use your old profiles.
> 
> 
> All Stock with RAM at 3333 MHz XMP.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39399221?


0 issues but it doesn't seem to help with boost either. Are there any other changes in BIOS itself ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> 0 issues but it doesn't seem to help with boost either. Are there any other changes in BIOS itself ?


You are using ABBA but you are not seeing the advertised boost? I do see it in two cores.

After using it a few days, been noticing how my fans are cycling up and down now. The min vcore for the 3600 using Win Bal (min proc state at 25%) is 0.9v. Used to be much lower like 0.4v. And now jumping to 1.45v sometimes higher.

The added voltage allows the cpu to reach max boost on two cores.

The sound of the fans ramping up is annoying, tho. So, i change the plan to Power Saver with min processor state to 90%. The minimum voltage stays at 0.9v but the max voltage is a bit lower. Fans are no longer cycling. Downside, cpu boosts lower. I never had issue with boost in the first place with ABB.

Not sure if the final version of ABBA will be any different.

EDIT:

Went back to Balance Power with min proc state of 5%. Power Saver only lets the cores boost to 2600MHz in gaming. lol

Have to figure out the Fan plugged to the AIO cos its making the most noise during gaming. Will play around some more to get the advertised boost playing with Windows power plan while achieving a quiet pc. Right now, tho, with this plan the ramping cycle is minimized at idle.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> You are using ABBA but you are not seeing the advertised boost? I do see it in two cores.
> 
> After using it a few days, been noticing how my fans are cycling up and down now. The min vcore for the 3600 using Win Bal (min proc state at 25%) is 0.9v. Used to be much lower like 0.4v. And now jumping to 1.45v sometimes higher.
> 
> The added voltage allows the cpu to reach max boost on two cores.
> 
> The sound of the fans ramping up is annoying, tho. So, i change the plan to Power Saver with min processor state to 90%. The minimum voltage stays at 0.9v but the max voltage is a bit lower. Fans are no longer cycling. Downside, cpu boosts lower. I never had issue with boost in the first place with ABB.
> 
> Not sure if the final version of ABBA will be any different.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Went back to Balance Power with min proc state of 5%. Power Saver only lets the cores boost to 2600MHz in gaming. lol
> 
> Have to figure out the Fan plugged to the AIO cos its making the most noise during gaming. Will play around some more to get the advertised boost playing with Windows power plan while achieving a quiet pc. Right now, tho, with this plan the ramping cycle is minimized at idle.


No, I'm using 5216 BIOS with 1003ABB only. Trying to find out if that beta BIOS has any other changes except for AGESA code. Best boost I had was with 5007 BIOS. worst with 5216. Most and steady boost is up to 4.25GHz on most cores, 5007 was pushing 1 - 2 cores to 4,37.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> No, I'm using 5216 BIOS with 1003ABB only. Trying to find out if that beta BIOS has any other changes except for AGESA code. Best boost I had was with 5007 BIOS. worst with 5216. Most and steady boost is up to 4.25GHz on most cores, 5007 was pushing 1 - 2 cores to 4,37.


Oh, this Beta ABBA will make it boost alright. But, your temps will be higher cos of the voltage being higher. Also, your current oc profiles, if you have any, might need tweaking. 

I have to apply a negative 0.03 offset on the vcore and keep the 4200GHz boost and voltage from jumping so high.


----------



## MishelLngelo

After experiencing high voltages when they are not really needed (1.5v+ at idle) but falling to 1.3v or less under a load which made CPU idle at high 40s and max over 70c at load (which kills the boost), I settled to manual 1.3v + LLC5 and 140% power. Now it boosts all cores to 4.25GHz but newer touches 4.3GHz. 
1.3v with LLC at auto, kept 1.3v at idle (35c) but dropped to 1.28 at load, with LLC5 it stays at 1.3v all the time with up to 65c. My take on that is that algorithm controlling boost frequency, temperature and voltages is all wrong, all fighting each other. 
BIOS itself needs a good workover, PBO is for instance duplicated, at two places at same time, I spent hours trying to find difference but it's on a level of statistical error. TDP setting doesn't do anything.
Only thing that is in plus is memory, it's very stable at 3600MHZ Cl16 but latency has dropped somewhat which brought memory score down a bit. Tried some RAM OC but it gets unstable (giving BSODs) at 3666MHz with any kind of load. Right now I just set DOCP at 3000 and memory to 3600MHz, FLCK 1800, 1.35v.


----------



## criminala

When I enable virtualisation in the bios , i notice there is a 10% performance hit in 3dmark firestrike(and several other benchmarks) .

The memory also reports a lower speed with virtualisation enabled .

I'm thinking there are several bugs in the latest bios . Like CPU_OPT fan monitoring stops working in windows , PCH temp monitoring same thing . You see them in the bios but in windows impossible to monitor them in bios 5216 .

Other ppl who notice the same behavior ?


----------



## umeng2002

10%? Are you doing the math right on that?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't detect any hit on performance by enabling SVM but depending on which VM you use windows may be affected. VM ware for instance leaves some services and threads still running even when not in use at the time.


----------



## criminala

I opened a thread at aida64 forums about it too : https://forums.aida64.com/topic/5178-asus-prime-x470-pro-2-issues/ . 
from the forum : "I think with virtualization enabled, the APIC clock runs slower than the BCLK for some reason. Maybe because APIC is virtualized then as well. "
There certainly is some stuff going on behind the scenes when virtualization is enabled . And it negatively affects certain things .

@umeng2002 I call 18049 (SVM on) vs 19810 (SVM off) in 3dmark firestrike a 10% difference indeed . 
As you can see , also 3dmark shows the memory running at 3133 instead of 3200 when virtualization is enabled .

SVM ON 
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20456121

SVM OFF
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20457525

@MishelLngelo I have no idea how the choice of VM would affect my (for example) 3dmark results .. ?
Only VM right now which i have enabled is the Windows sandbox functionality btw .

Running latency memory test always results in a lower latency when virtualization is disabled . (you can check with ryzen calculator latency membench , or aida64 memory bench)


----------



## Ipak

Hello there 

Runs great on ABBA beta bios, 2 cores reach 4,625 ghz on single thread with just pbo auto in bios.

Fun note, I place order on 10 of July (28 week) and manufacture of the CPU is 30 week.


----------



## MishelLngelo

After careful deliberation I flashed 5220 BIOS. Haven't adjusted any PBO options yet and preliminary results are great, Some cores reach 4.391GHz which because of BCLK 98.8 can be considered that promised boost to 4.4GHz is practically achieved.


----------



## Xploder270

Sounds great. Can't wait to get ABBA for my X470-F.
I actually achieved 4.400 with AGESA 1.0.0.2 and Windows Build 1909 so I'm looking forward to getting that back.

Will we ever achieve reported 100MHz BCLK by disabling SB Spread Spectrum in a modded BIOS?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Now I set PBO in BIOS to max settings. RM reports up to 4.401GHz on one core during Passmark benchmark single core test while CB r20 still manages only 3.971GHz, According to RM, my best cores are 02, 03 and 08 while windows keeps on cycling highest core 02 and 03. I tried setting it's affinity to those cores one at a time and results are same. 
BTW, it's first time I see in RM that cores go to "Sleep" at idle. Anyway, off to try some more BIOS settings, that non-100MHz BCLK really screws up calculations. I don't know why they don't fix that. That may account for less than 4.4GHz boosts.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Now when PBO seems to be fixed, got to do something about memory scores that are pretty well at bottom of what I had before. Latency seems to be worst problem, it's about 70 while it used to be in low 60s. Can't go under Cl 16 for lower or money so I tried overclocking it. Got to over 3800 but on 3733 Cl16, Fclk 1900 but that didn't hečp much. 
My "normal" settings are DOCP 3000 and frequency 3600(Fclk 1800.


----------



## rodrigobiz

this board is still a solid buy today? or shoud I buy a x570 or b550 

using a r7 2700 and 2x16gb cricual DR 3200 CL16


----------



## MishelLngelo

rodrigobiz said:


> this board is still a solid buy today? or shoud I buy a x570 or b550
> 
> using a r7 2700 and 2x16gb cricual DR 3200 CL16


Yes, solid as ever, all 3rd gen Ryzen can work on with no trouble. Most x570 are more expensive and practically only PCIe4 is what makes difference and that's not available for 2nd gen anyway. B550 MBs will not get PCIe 4 either.


----------



## eBombzor

ABBA is *officially* out on ASUS' website: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## MishelLngelo

I guess that it's same case as with x370, identical to beta BIOS. I'll reflash it anyway.


----------



## Reous

Bios 5220 profile to disable BCLK Spread Spectrum. Only working with Ryzen 3000 CPU!
http://www.mediafire.com/file/s8krrx2gsatfscn/Profile_BCLK_disabled_5220.rar/file


----------



## Ipak

Ty, can confirm its working, hwinfo showing 100Mhz bus clock,


----------



## eBombzor

Just wondering, what is the point of disabling speed spectrum?


----------



## umeng2002

eBombzor said:


> Just wondering, what is the point of disabling speed spectrum?


Stabilize clocks.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spread_spectrum


----------



## eBombzor

I see. I wonder how much of a difference it makes on max achievable clocks? I would assume less than 100 mhz


Unrelated question, how hard/possible is it to remove the rgb leds on the io shroud and the southbridge? Are you able to turn it off in the BIOS?


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> I see. I wonder how much of a difference it makes on max achievable clocks? I would assume less than 100 mhz
> 
> 
> Unrelated question, how hard/possible is it to remove the rgb leds on the io shroud and the southbridge? Are you able to turn it off in the BIOS?


Should be able to turn them off in Aura.


----------



## Xploder270

Reous said:


> Bios 5220 profile to disable BCLK Spread Spectrum. Only working with Ryzen 3000 CPU!
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/s8krrx2gsatfscn/Profile_BCLK_disabled_5220.rar/file


Yess!
Would this work on X470-F 5220 aswell?


----------



## PotfOra

Oh I would really appreciate Spread Spectrum disabled profile for X470-F 5220 too. If u use profile like this, change something and save to that profile (or to another) is this Spread Spectrum option still stay disabled?


----------



## MishelLngelo

My BCLK is still 99.98. (According to CPU-Z)
PS. CB r20 score is down by 150 points and only one core would hit 4.3GHz (there were at least 2 going to 4.391 - 4.396 before. 
Passmark Ptest 9 pushed one core to 4.41GHz for short time while doing SC test.
Geek bench produced these results:


----------



## rdr09

Reous said:


> Bios 5220 profile to disable BCLK Spread Spectrum. Only working with Ryzen 3000 CPU!
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/s8krrx2gsatfscn/Profile_BCLK_disabled_5220.rar/file


Thank you.



MishelLngelo said:


> My BCLK is still 99.98. (According to CPU-Z)
> PS. CB r20 score is down by 150 points and only one core would hit 4.3GHz (there were at least 2 going to 4.391 - 4.396 before.
> Passmark Ptest 9 pushed one core to 4.41GHz for short time while doing SC test.
> Geek bench produced these results:


The file is .CMO. Is that the one to be installed in the BIOS?


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> The file is .CMO. Is that the one to be installed in the BIOS?


Just import it to BIOS. All the settings may not be compatible with your system so just save it to Tool>user setting and redo other settings you had before. PBO; RAM etc).


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lost some memory performance and CB r20 seems that it can not push CPU far enough, getting lower scores on it but other benchmarks do much better job and all show improvement.


----------



## Rayleighzero

at this point in time.. if u guys had to choose between.. 5007 / 4804 / 4207 (mod) or the latest 5220.. for a 4 Dimms config on a 2700x with this board n.n

im currently at 5007 afraid of rolling it back to 4207 with the mod cuz i never did a mod before.. but i can feel the SpreadSpectrum and Extra core latency even while gaming


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone have a e die kit with this board? I have mine coming in two days and I'm curious to see what speeds/voltages you guys can get with this kit.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> at this point in time.. if u guys had to choose between.. 5007 / 4804 / 4207 (mod) or the latest 5220.. for a 4 Dimms config on a 2700x with this board n.n
> 
> im currently at 5007 afraid of rolling it back to 4207 with the mod cuz i never did a mod before.. but i can feel the SpreadSpectrum and Extra core latency even while gaming


5007 worked best for me while I still had 2700x. RAM run at 3600Cl16 and it boosted to over 4.3GHz. Next two lost some boost, topping to less than 4.25. According to Aida, memory had a bit higher latency (70.1 instead of usual 68.3) but that didn't impair overall performance.
I'm using 5220 now since I changed to 3700x and PBO works great but I don't think it would do any good to 2nd gen.


----------



## upgraditus

eBombzor said:


> Anyone have a e die kit with this board? I have mine coming in two days and I'm curious to see what speeds/voltages you guys can get with this kit.


I have the 3000cl15 kit, it does 3733 cl16 @ 1.42v


----------



## eBombzor

upgraditus said:


> I have the 3000cl15 kit, it does 3733 cl16 @ 1.42v


Holy crap that's good. Did you use the Ryzen DRAM Calculator on Fast to get the rest of your timings?

EDIT: Got mine up to 3600 CL16 (DRAM Calculator SAFE timings) at 1.4v. 3733 with DRAM Calc safe timings doesn't boot for me but I'm ok with what I got.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyway to check if the mobo is Zen 2 compatible? Like updated build number or something? Since I bought it so late, do you think these mobos have the BIOS updated for Zen 2?

EDIT: Booted up on BIOS 6/19 so I'm good 

Removed the heat tent shroud, turned off rgb, my system is running perfect 

Also does anyone use any of the software from ASUS? Anything useful?


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Anyway to check if the mobo is Zen 2 compatible? Like updated build number or something? Since I bought it so late, do you think these mobos have the BIOS updated for Zen 2?
> 
> EDIT: Booted up on BIOS 6/19 so I'm good
> 
> Removed the heat tent shroud, turned off rgb, my system is running perfect
> 
> Also does anyone use any of the software from ASUS? Anything useful?


Do you mean 5220 with 1003 ABBA ? Works extra with my 3700x pushing some cores to 4.5GHz+. If you import that .cmo with SS disabled, BCLK is exact 100MHz so boost results are more accurate. 
5220 is still just 5216 with AGESA 1003 ABBA, otherwise nothing changed. I still consider it a beta BIOS. 
There's a lot of changes coming to microcode for Ryzen so further changes to BIOS and AGESA 1004 will be coming next months, will be interesting to see.


----------



## eBombzor

Nah I just bought the board and I wanted to know if these boards came with Zen 2 ready BIOS, which they did 

I'm pretty excited for 1004. Wonder what they'll fix?


----------



## desoto

5220 works fine with my 2700x. OCed 4.3 with 1.4V.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Nah I just bought the board and I wanted to know if these boards came with Zen 2 ready BIOS, which they did
> 
> I'm pretty excited for 1004. Wonder what they'll fix?


Still a lot to be fixed, crazy voltages for instance although it's much better with ABBA. Zen 2 is quite capable of running at least 4.4GHZ+ on at least 4 cores but PBO practically limits it to 1 or 2 so some better algorithms for boost may be in order.


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> Still a lot to be fixed, crazy voltages for instance although it's much better with ABBA. Zen 2 is quite capable of running at least 4.4GHZ+ on at least 4 cores but PBO practically limits it to 1 or 2 so some better algorithms for boost may be in order.


I thought the voltages vary for each chip depending on FIT? Yeah I'm still having trouble running 4.4 on all cores on my 3600x but that's something I just accept because it's seems pretty rare.



Anyone else had trouble with the front panel audio on this board? I reconnected the AAFP connector a bunch of times but it won't detect any of my front panel audio devices. Plugging it in the back IO works perfect though. Sigh I hope there isn't anything wrong with the board but my front panel audio was working fine with my ol z77 board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> I thought the voltages vary for each chip depending on FIT? Yeah I'm still having trouble running 4.4 on all cores on my 3600x but that's something I just accept because it's seems pretty rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had trouble with the front panel audio on this board? I reconnected the AAFP connector a bunch of times but it won't detect any of my front panel audio devices. Plugging it in the back IO works perfect though. Sigh I hope there isn't anything wrong with the board but my front panel audio was working fine with my ol z77 board.


They do wary but overall voltages are still higher in idle than what they should be, at least for somewhat active cores. 

That about sound, you should take up with Realtek HD Audio control. Are you using HDA or UAD drivers ?


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> They do wary but overall voltages are still higher in idle than what they should be, at least for somewhat active cores.
> 
> That about sound, you should take up with Realtek HD Audio control. Are you using HDA or UAD drivers ?


I agree, I've seen one too many posts about dead 3600s so I'm assuming it's because of the high voltages. Anyone have any luck with UV these CPUs with a negative offset? Thinking of doing it to my 3600x to prolong it's life.

I used the audio drivers on ASUS' website so I guess that's UAD? Yeah I'll try HDA on realtek's website. Thanks for the tip.

EDIT: I'm a goddam idiot. In the process of moving my case around I must've knocked the front panel lose, disconnecting the other end of the front panel port.


----------



## rdr09

eBombzor said:


> I agree, I've seen one too many posts about dead 3600s so I'm assuming it's because of the high voltages. Anyone have any luck with UV these CPUs with a negative offset? Thinking of doing it to my 3600x to prolong it's life.
> 
> I used the audio drivers on ASUS' website so I guess that's UAD? Yeah I'll try HDA on realtek's website. Thanks for the tip.


I have not seen anyone complain here about dead 3600 due high voltage. You can certainly use a neg offset. Not too low that it would affect your cpu's boost. I set a -0.03v offset.


----------



## TELVM

Just thought I might share this. It's based on






and gives some info at a glance:


----------



## Rayleighzero

desoto said:


> 5220 works fine with my 2700x. OCed 4.3 with 1.4V.


nice.. could u tell us the timings on the Memory.. also was there any issue on the 5216.. cuz for me its unstable unlike the 5007


----------



## eBombzor

rdr09 said:


> I have not seen anyone complain here about dead 3600 due high voltage. You can certainly use a neg offset. Not too low that it would affect your cpu's boost. I set a -0.03v offset.


I've seen around 3 posts about dead 3600s between here and r/amd which I guess isn't saying much considering how much they've sold. However load voltages are unusually high for a CPU wouldn't you agree?

I tried setting a negative offset but the VID increases proportionally with the negative offset, is this an AMD specific thing? I don't recall this happening on my uv'd i5 3470 but I probably never paid that close attention.


Unrelated question: Do you guys set the memory timings under AI Tweaker or in the AMD Overclocking menu in the BIOS? Why would ASUS even include their own memory configuration menu if AMD already includes one in their AGESA?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah, voltages can be unnecessarily high, specially at idle, I can OC with lower voltage than BIOS would supply at same frequency but on auto boost. That doesn't mean that such voltages are dangerous, 1.5v is quite safe but not really needed. That's mostly BIOS problem, idling at 1.47v and full speed at 1.37v just don't make sense.
Comparing to past Intel and AMD CPUs is not relevant as this is whole new ball game. 
As for memory and anything related to settings and OC, I use BIOS only, AIsuite is utterly ridiculous and Ryzen Master doesn't have enough settings to be changed. 
I prefer doing everything manually in BIOS, Ai Tweaker and TPU are very conservative settings and OC wise. Right now, with this AGESA 1003 ABBA, I just set PBO to manual, choose highest settings when not overclockng manually. 
For memory, I just set DOCP to 3000 and memory to 3600 with BCLK 1800. That gives me comfortable 3600MHz and Cl16. I manage to OC RAM to 4000MHz but latency, specially Cas is ridiculously high (will not work under Cl 26 so my memory scores are lower than at 3600MHz set as described. 
Asus includes memory settings so it can be manually adjusted if needed, not all RAM reacts same way to XMP or otherwise. Actually, BIOS is not exactly following XMP and in my case, DOCP actually sets better timings that XMP suggests.


----------



## rdr09

eBombzor said:


> I've seen around 3 posts about dead 3600s between here and r/amd which I guess isn't saying much considering how much they've sold. However load voltages are unusually high for a CPU wouldn't you agree?
> 
> I tried setting a negative offset but the VID increases proportionally with the negative offset, is this an AMD specific thing? I don't recall this happening on my uv'd i5 3470 but I probably never paid that close attention.
> 
> 
> Unrelated question: Do you guys set the memory timings under AI Tweaker or in the AMD Overclocking menu in the BIOS? Why would ASUS even include their own memory configuration menu if AMD already includes one in their AGESA?


Yah, I finally saw a dead one here in OCN. Owner said he came back to see the cpu fan at full speed and a blackscreen. He had PBO enabled and prolly running some intensive program. Did not mention about temp only to say he was using the Spire. I set a neg offset of 0.03v on my 3600 and see a MAX vcore jump to1.43v using HWINFO in fraction of a second at idle.


----------



## Ipak

Was looking around new bios and find out there is ECO mode option, decreasing CPU TDP to 65W (same as rumored 3900 non X). Will check that option later (hopefully today)


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, voltages can be unnecessarily high, specially at idle, I can OC with lower voltage than BIOS would supply at same frequency but on auto boost. That doesn't mean that such voltages are dangerous, 1.5v is quite safe but not really needed. That's mostly BIOS problem, idling at 1.47v and full speed at 1.37v just don't make sense.
> Comparing to past Intel and AMD CPUs is not relevant as this is whole new ball game.
> As for memory and anything related to settings and OC, I use BIOS only, AIsuite is utterly ridiculous and Ryzen Master doesn't have enough settings to be changed.
> I prefer doing everything manually in BIOS, Ai Tweaker and TPU are very conservative settings and OC wise. Right now, with this AGESA 1003 ABBA, I just set PBO to manual, choose highest settings when not overclockng manually.
> For memory, I just set DOCP to 3000 and memory to 3600 with BCLK 1800. That gives me comfortable 3600MHz and Cl16. I manage to OC RAM to 4000MHz but latency, specially Cas is ridiculously high (will not work under Cl 26 so my memory scores are lower than at 3600MHz set as described.
> Asus includes memory settings so it can be manually adjusted if needed, not all RAM reacts same way to XMP or otherwise. Actually, BIOS is not exactly following XMP and in my case, DOCP actually sets better timings that XMP suggests.


Yeah true, AMD Robert said that their chips behave way differently than Intel's in terms of voltages so this whole thing is probably safe. Actually I was talking about the AItweaker menu under the BIOS. There seems to be two ways to set timings in the BIOS but since ryzen master records my timings correctly I can probably just ignore the other menu.


rdr09 said:


> Yah, I finally saw a dead one here in OCN. Owner said he came back to see the cpu fan at full speed and a blackscreen. He had PBO enabled and prolly running some intensive program. Did not mention about temp only to say he was using the Spire. I set a neg offset of 0.03v on my 3600 and see a MAX vcore jump to1.43v using HWINFO in fraction of a second at idle.


I'm guessing it died due to high temps at high voltage at a sustained load. PBO can jack up the voltage at load and the spire is not enough to cool this 7nm chip at full load. Combine that with the fact that 3600s are the lowest binned 7nm (thus far) and you got yourself a dead cpu. 

What temps do you guys get during moderate to intense load? When I'm playing a cpu-intensive game my temps go up to like max 67, around 70 with cinebench, and 85 with small FFT p95, all under my TSP 140 that has 360w of potential thermal dissipation.


----------



## upgraditus

eBombzor said:


> Holy crap that's good. Did you use the Ryzen DRAM Calculator on Fast to get the rest of your timings?
> 
> EDIT: Got mine up to 3600 CL16 (DRAM Calculator SAFE timings) at 1.4v. 3733 with DRAM Calc safe timings doesn't boot for me but I'm ok with what I got.


Yes used DRAM calc on fast settings but with gdm enabled


----------



## rdr09

eBombzor said:


> Yeah true, AMD Robert said that their chips behave way differently than Intel's in terms of voltages so this whole thing is probably safe. Actually I was talking about the AItweaker menu under the BIOS. There seems to be two ways to set timings in the BIOS but since ryzen master records my timings correctly I can probably just ignore the other menu.
> 
> I'm guessing it died due to high temps at high voltage at a sustained load. PBO can jack up the voltage at load and the spire is not enough to cool this 7nm chip at full load. Combine that with the fact that 3600s are the lowest binned 7nm (thus far) and you got yourself a dead cpu.
> 
> What temps do you guys get during moderate to intense load? When I'm playing a cpu-intensive game my temps go up to like max 67, around 70 with cinebench, and 85 with small FFT p95, all under my TSP 140 that has 360w of potential thermal dissipation.


That is about the temp my 3600 gets in gaming and tops at 75c using Prime paired with a Noctua U12S and 2 fans. 

With regard to voltage, indeed it is too high for a R5 3600, which is not really having a hard time reaching the 4.2GHz boost. The BIOS covers all SKUs and none specific for the lower binned R5s. Undervolt is really needed.


----------



## desoto

Rayleighzero said:


> nice.. could u tell us the timings on the Memory.. also was there any issue on the 5216.. cuz for me its unstable unlike the 5007


My RAM is working under XMP profile as 3200 Mhz. I didn't tune any timings. I just jumped from old 4xxx bios to 5220. BTW I returned my cpu to 4.1Ghz with 1.28V. This is best frequency for my cpu and ram. 4.1 works better than 4.3 on my system. Don't look at tests just run your favorite software and use it to feel the difference. I don't know how but the pair - 4.1 x 3200 work better than others for me.


----------



## mablo

Hi folks. 

Is there a way to enable pcie x4 on m2_2 slot with an wifi card in either lowest x16 slot or one of the x1s ? I have an intel 660p that now i see is only running at x2 and after the latest bios update 5220 has lost a lot of speed. 
When i got the drive and installed it it ran at close to 1800MB/s rd/rw that it's rated. But i believe after the bios update i only get 1500rd 250wr. I believe the settings are the same as before. 

Also after the latest update hwinfo (latest beta version) reads some sensors wrong (chipset, tsensor, and cpu opt).

Bottom line is: help, how can i get my speed back?


----------



## MishelLngelo

mablo said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Is there a way to enable pcie x4 on m2_2 slot with an wifi card in either lowest x16 slot or one of the x1s ? I have an intel 660p that now i see is only running at x2 and after the latest bios update 5220 has lost a lot of speed.
> When i got the drive and installed it it ran at close to 1800MB/s rd/rw that it's rated. But i believe after the bios update i only get 1500rd 250wr. I believe the settings are the same as before.
> 
> Also after the latest update hwinfo (latest beta version) reads some sensors wrong (chipset, tsensor, and cpu opt).
> 
> Bottom line is: help, how can i get my speed back?


Sorry but second M.2 supports only x2 /SATA even if you install NVMe drive.


----------



## eBombzor

So no BGS option on this board? Used the search bar in the BIOS and nothing showed up.



upgraditus said:


> Yes used DRAM calc on fast settings but with gdm enabled


You should try lowering the voltage. I entered in exactly everything from the calc this time, enabled GDM, and now I am running 3733 CL16 at 1.35v. Pretty insane. I got too 100% in HCI and 1000% in Kahru + an hour of BF so I'm thinking these kits could go even lower.


----------



## bakljas

I have x470 Strix (same board like pro just with better VRM) and R5 1600. I need advice what is best BIOS for the first gen Ryzen? And that possibly have fixed fan problem (when using monitor software fan can go to 100% RPM). I read that I shouldn't go to BIOSes for 3rd Ryzen (5xxx verions), that they will make problems for the first gen. For example Asrock on ther mbo pages for newer BIOSes mentions that "ASRock do NOT recommend updating this BIOS if Pinnacle, Raven, Summit or Bristol Ridge CPU is being used on your system." but didn't see any warning from Asus. Thank you in advance.


----------



## desoto

I've used 4207 with my 2700x for a long period of time and didn't have any problem.


----------



## tolga9009

Same here. 4207 has been rock solid for me in conjunction with Ryzen 2700 non-X. I only had issues with 5xxx (random reboots, fan issues), so I downgraded using a hardware flasher.


----------



## desoto

tolga9009 said:


> Same here. 4207 has been rock solid for me in conjunction with Ryzen 2700 non-X. I only had issues with 5xxx (random reboots, fan issues), so I downgraded using a hardware flasher.


I'm using 5020 with my 2700x for last two weeks - no problem. The result is same as on 4207. No difference.


----------



## rdr09

Using ABBA on my 2700 but with a B350F and runs fine. Updated from 4207.


----------



## upgraditus

eBombzor said:


> So no BGS option on this board? Used the search bar in the BIOS and nothing showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try lowering the voltage. I entered in exactly everything from the calc this time, enabled GDM, and now I am running 3733 CL16 at 1.35v. Pretty insane. I got too 100% in HCI and 1000% in Kahru + an hour of BF so I'm thinking these kits could go even lower.


No bank group swap setting.

GDM enabled hurts latency, find stability with it off. PDM doesn't seem to do anything besides make the system unstable with it off.

I just tried lower voltage 1.365v failed after 6 loops, currently testing 1.375v - Edit: passed 10 loops will test more later.


----------



## mablo

MishelLngelo said:


> Sorry but second M.2 supports only x2 /SATA even if you install NVMe drive.


Ok. Fair enough. But how come performance is so bad. Only 250ish MB write is slower than SATA SSDs. Not to mention that it keeps disconnecting although for all i know it can be a windows thing. Help me out guys.


----------



## algida79

Hello fellow owners of the Prime X470-Pro. After upgrading the board's BIOS to the latest available version 5220 and leaving the PC running Prime95 Small FFTs for stability testing overnight plus HWiNFO64 to track max temps, in the morning I sometimes find the PC has shut down. Repeating the process with the help of HWiNFO64 logging, the resulting CSV shows:



Code:


Date    Time    Core 0 VID [V]    Core 0 Clock (perf #4) [MHz]    Bus Clock [MHz]    Total CPU Usage [%]    CPU (Tdie) [�C]    CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V]    SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V]    CPU Package Power (SMU) [W]    CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) [W]    SoC Power (SVI2 TFN) [W]    CPU Temperature [�C]    Motherboard Temperature [�C]    CPU Core Voltage [V]    +12V Voltage [V]    +5V Voltage [V]    3VSB Voltage [V]    Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo [RPM]    1x Arctic F12 PWM (back) [RPM]    2x Arctic F12 PWM (front) [RPM]    2x Arctic F12 PWM (top) [RPM]    Total Errors []    
18.11.2019    0:37:11.120    0.425    4091    99.791    0.5    28.9    1.2375    1.025    14.13    3.26    10.55    28    30    1.2099    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    1048    745    699    715    0    
...
18.11.2019    6:35:33.831    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    72    1.21875    1.025    158.59    91.54    13.87    72    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    636    332    243    245    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:36.087    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    72.6    1.21875    1.025    158.83    91.54    12.36    72    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    436    268    156    192    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:38.344    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    73.3    1.21875    1.025    159.14    92.34    12.36    73    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    323    197    105    166    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:40.601    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    73.8    1.21875    1.025    159.42    93.14    12.66    73    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    249    125    73    154    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:42.858    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    74.8    1.21875    1.025    160.08    93.14    12.66    74    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    92    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:45.115    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    75.8    1.21875    1.025    160.64    93.14    12.96    75    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:47.371    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    76.6    1.21875    1.025    161.55    93.14    12.96    76    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:49.628    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    77.8    1.21875    1.025    162.17    93.94    12.96    77    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:51.885    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    78.6    1.21875    1.025    162.95    93.94    13.26    78    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3136    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:54.142    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    79.6    1.21875    1.025    163.64    94.75    13.26    79    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:56.399    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    80.5    1.21875    1.025    164.19    95.55    13.26    80    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:35:58.656    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    81.8    1.21875    1.025    164.96    95.55    13.26    81    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:0.912    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    82.6    1.21875    1.025    165.51    95.55    13.57    82    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:3.169    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    83.6    1.21875    1.025    166.47    97.16    13.87    83    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:5.426    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    84.8    1.21875    1.025    167.3    97.16    13.87    84    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:7.683    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    85.8    1.21875    1.025    168.38    97.16    13.87    85    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3136    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:9.940    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    86.8    1.21875    1.025    169.06    97.96    14.17    86    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:12.196    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    87.6    1.21875    1.025    169.77    97.96    14.17    87    28    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
18.11.2019    6:36:14.453    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    88.8    1.21875    1.025    170.62    98.76    14.47    88    28    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
 <EOF>

Notice the Tdie and fan speed columns; it looks like at some point the board stops sending PWM pulses to all fans and eventually the CPU thermal shutdown/protection kicks in.

I suspect this may be a BIOS bug, since I didn't have an issue with previous BIOS versions and many, many similar Prime95 runs. My upgrade path so far: 4207 > 4406 > 4602 > 4804 > 5007 > 5220

Is anyone else having the same issue? Any ideas on how to report it to the vendor?

Thanks!

* PS:* I was reminded by a member in another forum that this was also an issue with earlier BIOS versions which was fixed. I can't remember if it was caused by HWiNFO64 specifically or all monitoring apps that are polling the ITE chip...


----------



## umeng2002

HWinfo64 can be wonky with this board... and Asus boards in general sometimes.

I've never noticed the fan-stopping issue with this board.


----------



## fresh_04

algida79 said:


> Hello fellow owners of the Prime X470-Pro. After upgrading the board's BIOS to the latest available version 5220 and leaving the PC running Prime95 Small FFTs for stability testing overnight plus HWiNFO64 to track max temps, in the morning I sometimes find the PC has shut down. Repeating the process with the help of HWiNFO64 logging, the resulting CSV shows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Date    Time    Core 0 VID [V]    Core 0 Clock (perf #4) [MHz]    Bus Clock [MHz]    Total CPU Usage [%]    CPU (Tdie) [�C]    CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V]    SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) [V]    CPU Package Power (SMU) [W]    CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) [W]    SoC Power (SVI2 TFN) [W]    CPU Temperature [�C]    Motherboard Temperature [�C]    CPU Core Voltage [V]    +12V Voltage [V]    +5V Voltage [V]    3VSB Voltage [V]    Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo [RPM]    1x Arctic F12 PWM (back) [RPM]    2x Arctic F12 PWM (front) [RPM]    2x Arctic F12 PWM (top) [RPM]    Total Errors []
> 18.11.2019    0:37:11.120    0.425    4091    99.791    0.5    28.9    1.2375    1.025    14.13    3.26    10.55    28    30    1.2099    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    1048    745    699    715    0
> ...
> 18.11.2019    6:35:33.831    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    72    1.21875    1.025    158.59    91.54    13.87    72    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    636    332    243    245    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:36.087    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    72.6    1.21875    1.025    158.83    91.54    12.36    72    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    436    268    156    192    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:38.344    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    73.3    1.21875    1.025    159.14    92.34    12.36    73    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    323    197    105    166    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:40.601    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    73.8    1.21875    1.025    159.42    93.14    12.66    73    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    249    125    73    154    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:42.858    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    74.8    1.21875    1.025    160.08    93.14    12.66    74    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    92    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:45.115    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    75.8    1.21875    1.025    160.64    93.14    12.96    75    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:47.371    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    76.6    1.21875    1.025    161.55    93.14    12.96    76    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:49.628    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    77.8    1.21875    1.025    162.17    93.94    12.96    77    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:51.885    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    78.6    1.21875    1.025    162.95    93.94    13.26    78    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3136    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:54.142    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    79.6    1.21875    1.025    163.64    94.75    13.26    79    27    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:56.399    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    80.5    1.21875    1.025    164.19    95.55    13.26    80    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:35:58.656    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    81.8    1.21875    1.025    164.96    95.55    13.26    81    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:0.912    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    82.6    1.21875    1.025    165.51    95.55    13.57    82    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:3.169    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    83.6    1.21875    1.025    166.47    97.16    13.87    83    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:5.426    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    84.8    1.21875    1.025    167.3    97.16    13.87    84    27    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:7.683    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    85.8    1.21875    1.025    168.38    97.16    13.87    85    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3136    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:9.940    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    86.8    1.21875    1.025    169.06    97.96    14.17    86    28    1.2971    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:12.196    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    87.6    1.21875    1.025    169.77    97.96    14.17    87    28    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> 18.11.2019    6:36:14.453    1.21875    4091    99.791    100    88.8    1.21875    1.025    170.62    98.76    14.47    88    28    1.2862    12.099    4.98675    3.3354    0    0    0    0    0    0
> <EOF>
> 
> Notice the Tdie and fan speed columns; it looks like at some point the board stops sending PWM pulses to all fans and eventually the CPU thermal shutdown/protection kicks in.
> 
> I suspect this may be a BIOS bug, since I didn't have an issue with previous BIOS versions and many, many similar Prime95 runs. My upgrade path so far: 4207 > 4406 > 4602 > 4804 > 5007 > 5220
> 
> Is anyone else having the same issue? Any ideas on how to report it to the vendor?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> * PS:* I was reminded by a member in another forum that this was also an issue with earlier BIOS versions which was fixed. I can't remember if it was caused by HWiNFO64 specifically or all monitoring apps that are polling the ITE chip...


I have the same problem. My CPU fan stops randomly (Noctua NH-U12S). The first time my 3700X reached 105° without shutting down ! I have been using HW64 to monitor temperatures since then (alert if the temperature is above 80° --> 10 times already). Bios version 5220


----------



## algida79

I am trying again with a proposed workaround in the HWiNFO64 .ini file:



Code:


AsusWMI=0

This will prevent HWiNFO64 from utilizing the ASUS WMI. This interface has been proven buggy in several earlier BIOS versions and it may be causing the issue in my case.

Apparently, direct access to the ITE chip can be equally problematic (e.g. reports of issues after waking up from sleep etc.) but fingers crossed!


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> I am trying again with a proposed workaround in the HWiNFO64 .ini file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AsusWMI=0
> 
> This will prevent HWiNFO64 from utilizing the ASUS WMI. This interface has been proven buggy in several earlier BIOS versions and it may be causing the issue in my case.
> 
> Apparently, direct access to the ITE chip can be equally problematic (e.g. reports of issues after waking up from sleep etc.) but fingers crossed!


Never did i have fan issues with this board and i pretty much jumped on every BIOS update. Currently using the latest.

Are you using Ryzen Master?


----------



## algida79

rdr09 said:


> Are you using Ryzen Master?


Nope, all my OC is done from the BIOS and monitoring with HWiNFO64.

First impressions from the .ini workaround: seems to be working OK so far. I'll be convinced after a week's worth of additional testing.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> Nope, all my OC is done from the BIOS and monitoring with HWiNFO64.
> 
> First impressions from the .ini workaround: seems to be working OK so far. I'll be convinced after a week's worth of additional testing.


I don't use RM either. Good thing the thermal shutdown protection works. I have a Biostar Z77 board and you can set at what high temp the system will shutdown if ever the cpu fan cooler fails.

Just want to make sure. Use the latest chipset driver directly from AMD.


----------



## Erouz

Hi guys any bios mod for this board 1004?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Erouz said:


> Hi guys any bios mod for this board 1004?


Not yet.


----------



## Reous

Agesa 1004b v5406
It is a alpha/beta version. Using on your own risk

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1251187.html#post27232896


----------



## MishelLngelo

No thanx, finished version shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> No thanx, finished version shouldn't be too far off.



Still using the 5220 beta version. Aren't we suppose to get a big update next month?


----------



## agpoli

Reous said:


> Agesa 1004b v5406
> It is a alpha/beta version. Using on your own risk
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-combopi_1004patchb-1251187.html#post27232896


I have tried all BIOS versions when it came out (beta or not) but now, I'm a bit afraid to try this one. I'm not sure would it do anything good to my R5 2600 or is it just for Ryzen 3xxx.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Still using the 5220 beta version. Aren't we suppose to get a big update next month?


Actually it was supposed to be this month and 5220 is not beta any more.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Actually it was supposed to be this month and 5220 is not beta any more.


Yah, i know 5220 is not. The one in the Asus website. I'm using the one Reous posted here. Our board seems always the last to get it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Yah, i know 5220 is not. The one in the Asus website. I'm using the one Reous posted here. Our board seems always the last to get it.


I haven't seen any difference between that "beta" and official 5220. In any case, whole BIOS is due for a good workout, some features are doubled up and some not working at all while some like BCLK adjustment missing altogether. That would be nice to have.


----------



## JLT2000

*Bios*

Hi oc guys, first post here.

I got the Asus x470 with bios 4008 flash it to 4204X, running smooth with my 2700 non-x, Corsair b-die v4.31 Cas 14-15-14-14-30 [email protected]

Now it got the 3700x, i flashed bios with EZ-flash to 5007, 5204, 5220, then i get lag isusses in windows10, but when the system has been running in a few min, it seems to be gone, it is like the board or cpu needs to warmup ?

bus clock speed at 100, Aida/Cpuz problaly from 4204X bios

Manuel Oc All cores from bios 

Can it be cpu VC related ?

digi vrm cpu exstrem 130% llc lvl 2

fabrik clock Auto 1800

running [email protected] 1.21V Cas [email protected] / Cas 14-15-14-14-30 [email protected] makes it even worse. I used ryzen calc safe mode and it works with my 2700-non x 

soc voltage 1.125 higher voltage bsod

ram voltage 1.375 sweet spot

Y-cruncher stable


How do i flash mod bios 5220 Afudos ?

Best regards Denmark


----------



## Reous

MishelLngelo said:


> No thanx, finished version shouldn't be too far off.



Official version is on the Asus server


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Official version is on the Asus server


Many tnx. will flash it shortly


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Many tnx. will flash it shortly


I'll wait for feedback.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No change in performance but I'm still tuning. Starting voltage if left to auto is now 1.4v So, nothing dangerous.


----------



## Rayleighzero

JLT2000 said:


> Hi oc guys, first post here.
> 
> I got the Asus x470 with bios 4008 flash it to 4204X, running smooth with my 2700 non-x, Corsair b-die v4.31 Cas 14-15-14-14-30 [email protected]
> 
> Now it got the 3700x, i flashed bios with EZ-flash to 5007, 5204, 5220, then i get lag isusses in windows10, but when the system has been running in a few min, it seems to be gone, it is like the board or cpu needs to warmup ?
> 
> bus clock speed at 100, Aida/Cpuz problaly from 4204X bios
> 
> Manuel Oc All cores from bios
> 
> Can it be cpu VC related ?
> 
> digi vrm cpu exstrem 130% llc lvl 2
> 
> fabrik clock Auto 1800
> 
> running [email protected] 1.21V Cas [email protected] / Cas 14-15-14-14-30 [email protected] makes it even worse. I used ryzen calc safe mode and it works with my 2700-non x
> 
> soc voltage 1.125 higher voltage bsod
> 
> ram voltage 1.375 sweet spot
> 
> Y-cruncher stable
> 
> 
> How do i flash mod bios 5220 Afudos ?
> 
> Best regards Denmark


How did u flashed back to 4204 bud i have been looking for a way to do it for like 6 months


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> How did u flashed back to 4204 bud i have been looking for a way to do it for like 6 months


Check user manual, Chapter 3, page 3-21.


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> Check user manual, Chapter 3, page 3-21.


i will take it as a joke now unless there is something hidden in there.. 4207 is the last version u cant go back to by regular means


----------



## Filters83

Rayleighzero said:


> i will take it as a joke now unless there is something hidden in there.. 4207 is the last version u cant go back to by regular means


you need to flash the previous bios 1 at the time beck to the 1 you want. you cant jump directly the a too much old version


----------



## Rayleighzero

Filters83 said:


> you need to flash the previous bios 1 at the time beck to the 1 you want. you cant jump directly the a too much old version


Got stuck at 4804 cant keep going back :C


----------



## Reous

For those with Bios 5406 and Ryzen 3000 CPU. Made some profiles to enable hidden settings:

BCLK Spread Spectrum disabled
CPPC Preferred Core enabled

Load and add your own settings over it.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qw7jx4swb87sa73/Profiles_Mod_5406.rar/file


----------



## Filters83

Rayleighzero said:


> Got stuck at 4804 cant keep going back :C


Oh i rly went over that bios too :\ what cpu did u have ? Its not ok that bios ?


----------



## mollikolli

Filters83 said:


> Oh i rly went over that bios too :\ what cpu did u have ? Its not ok that bios ?


 What CPU do you have? Did you succesfully go back to 4207 or 4204? I have a 2700X and wanna go back to those old ones from the current 5220.


edit: tried it, 4804 -> 4602 fails with "not a proper bios file!"


----------



## Rayleighzero

Filters83 said:


> Oh i rly went over that bios too :\ what cpu did u have ? Its not ok that bios ?


i have a 2700x i went back to 5406 after that unsuccessful attempt to go 1 by 1

On a side note.. the 5220 and the 5406 give me around 150-175 better score on Cinebench Based only on PBO Algorithm..


----------



## Rayleighzero

Reous said:


> For those with Bios 5406 and Ryzen 3000 CPU. Made some profiles to enable hidden settings:
> 
> BCLK Spread Spectrum disabled
> CPPC Preferred Core enabled
> 
> Load and add your own settings over it.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/qw7jx4swb87sa73/Profiles_Mod_5406.rar/file


is there anyway to disable spread spectrum on the 2700x ?


----------



## Filters83

mollikolli said:


> What CPU do you have? Did you succesfully go back to 4207 or 4204? I have a 2700X and wanna go back to those old ones from the current 5220.
> 
> 
> edit: tried it, 4804 -> 4602 fails with "not a proper bios file!"


I have a 3600X but on a x470-f never go beck over the 4804, did some test on my old 2600x but i was fine even whit the latest honestly


----------



## Reous

Rayleighzero said:


> is there anyway to disable spread spectrum on the 2700x ?



Last time i tried it, it doesn't had any effect with a Zen+ CPU.


----------



## Rayleighzero

Which AGESA would u guys recommend for a 2700x between 1003 ABBA and 1004 B ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> Which AGESA would u guys recommend for a 2700x between 1003 ABBA and 1004 B ?


1003 abba


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> 1003 abba


may i ask why m8 ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> may i ask why m8 ?


‚
AGEESA 1004 is meant for 3rd gen Ryzen, would bring you nothing new and possibly lower frequency and performance. Might be better to wait for Asus to make some changes to BIOS too. As it is of now, they just dropped 1004 in 5220, no other significant changes are made. Still same double and missing settings in 5604.


----------



## CCityinstaller

Reous said:


> For those with Bios 5406 and Ryzen 3000 CPU. Made some profiles to enable hidden settings:
> 
> BCLK Spread Spectrum disabled
> CPPC Preferred Core enabled
> 
> Load and add your own settings over it.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/qw7jx4swb87sa73/Profiles_Mod_5406.rar/file


So this is the final 1.0.0.4B release with some settings that you cannot access on the default bios exposed? I would assume this will wipe any Asus stored profiles? My fans were a PITA to get configured correctly but I want to move to the. 4B release so my 3700X can stretch its legs under my loop.


----------



## MishelLngelo

CCityinstaller said:


> So this is the final 1.0.0.4B release with some settings that you cannot access on the default bios exposed? I would assume this will wipe any Asus stored profiles? My fans were a PITA to get configured correctly but I want to move to the. 4B release so my 3700X can stretch its legs under my loop.


BIOS update always brings CMOS to factory defaults so it "wipes" all settings previously made. Since AGESA is changed, presets previously made are also not expected to work. Best bet is to make a printout ov your presets and apply them again with necessary changes.


----------



## CCityinstaller

MishelLngelo said:


> CCityinstaller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the final 1.0.0.4B release with some settings that you cannot access on the default bios exposed? I would assume this will wipe any Asus stored profiles? My fans were a PITA to get configured correctly but I want to move to the. 4B release so my 3700X can stretch its legs under my loop.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS update always brings CMOS to factory defaults so it "wipes" all settings previously made. Since AGESA is changed, presets previously made are also not expected to work. Best bet is to make a printout ov your presets and apply them again with necessary changes.
Click to expand...

That has been the usual experience with me in the past on both Intel and AMD aside from my last two boards. 

I was running a delidded [email protected] AC OC with aN MSI Z77 MPOWER and my current board with a Ryzen [email protected] I sold my 2700, used my 4.1Ghz 1600 for 2 months, then got my 3700X. Both of these boards have always retained the user profiles after bios flashes. 

I've flashed the x470PP I am running 4 times since the 3700X debuted, and they have always stayed. I know this can change just thought I would mention it. 

Have you tried this modded bios in question? I am trying to make sure the o ly changes are the option to disable SS and CPPC is revealed vs the stock bios.


----------



## Reous

The profiles are saved with default settings + enabled or disabled a hidden setting. It is only working with the official 5406 bios and a zen2 cpu.


----------



## cupraman

Hello. I have Asus prime x470 pro with 4024 bios version and cpu 2600X with corsair 2x8GB vengeance pro 3200Mhz with docp enabled. Could you please tell which bios is the best this moment for my specs and for beter performance and also stable?? Somewhere they told me to prefer 4207 version but i think it is still old version. Which one should i prefer? And for example if you will tell the latest 5406, could i update it imediately? I mean from 4024 --> 5406 ?? Or steb by steb? 4024 --> 4204 --> 4207 etc.

Thank you very much!


----------



## umeng2002

I'm on the latest BIOS with a 2700x. I haven't encountered any issues compared to older ones.


----------



## cupraman

umeng2002 said:


> I'm on the latest BIOS with a 2700x. I haven't encountered any issues compared to older ones.


Thank you. You mean 5406 version? Have you make any tests or benchmarks if this version improves stability and performance at ryzens 2XXX? 

I just wanna know which bios version for ryzen 2XXX is the best that moment..


----------



## umeng2002

cupraman said:


> Thank you. You mean 5406 version? Have you make any tests or benchmarks if this version improves stability and performance at ryzens 2XXX?
> 
> I just wanna know which bios version for ryzen 2XXX is the best that moment..


I'm running 3200 16GB of RAM at fast CL14 timings. Userbench shows my RAM latency around 61 ms... so it's about the same as it always has been.

There are a few older BIOS' that broke PBO, but it's since been fixed.

I don' really think there is a best one. The newer BIOS have manual PBO settings that the earlier ones didn't have.

BIOS' aren't really like GPU drivers where you toss between them for the best performance. If there is a significant performance difference, it's due to a bug (or a patch in Intel's case, lol).


----------



## cupraman

umeng2002 said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You mean 5406 version? Have you make any tests or benchmarks if this version improves stability and performance at ryzens 2XXX?
> 
> I just wanna know which bios version for ryzen 2XXX is the best that moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 3200 16GB of RAM at fast CL14 timings. Userbench shows my RAM latency around 61 ms... so it's about the same as it always has been.
> 
> There are a few older BIOS' that broke PBO, but it's since been fixed.
> 
> I don' really think there is a best one. The newer BIOS have manual PBO settings that the earlier ones didn't have.
> 
> BIOS' aren't really like GPU drivers where you toss between them for the best performance. If there is a significant performance difference, it's due to a bug (or a patch in Intel's case, lol).
Click to expand...

Thank you again! Right now with 4024 bios, i have offset at cpu -0.075 and PBO enabled x10 and cb 11. These settings work ok for my system. If i update to 5406 do you think i could do these settings to? Because you write before that PBO now has manual settings. Is it better to has manual? 
I dint know too much for bios settings.. i wonder if i should have the latest bios version for my 2600 and have at auto all of them, default settings.

Soneobe before wrote that best agesa for ryzen 2XXX is 1.0.0.3ABBA.

If this true, maybe should update to 5220? Sorry a lot of questions, but i m very confused and my knowledge for bios not much....


----------



## Rayleighzero

cupraman said:


> Thank you again! Right now with 4024 bios, i have offset at cpu -0.075 and PBO enabled x10 and cb 11. These settings work ok for my system. If i update to 5406 do you think i could do these settings to? Because you write before that PBO now has manual settings. Is it better to has manual?
> I dint know too much for bios settings.. i wonder if i should have the latest bios version for my 2600 and have at auto all of them, default settings.
> 
> Soneobe before wrote that best agesa for ryzen 2XXX is 1.0.0.3ABBA.
> 
> If this true, maybe should update to 5220? Sorry a lot of questions, but i m very confused and my knowledge for bios not much....


For my experiente the best AGESA for 2xxx if u wanna get stable RAM OC is 4207.. the 1003 ABBA (5220) i used for the past couple months no issues and nice to have PBO 24/7 Thanks to the Dark Rock Pro 4 .. and the only issues with the 5406 is that on HW monitor sometimes it miss reads CPU TEMP and FAN Speed 0 on the X470 PRIME PRO.. sadly i cant go back to 4207 to do more testing due to the nature of the BIOS


----------



## cupraman

Rayleighzero said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again! Right now with 4024 bios, i have offset at cpu -0.075 and PBO enabled x10 and cb 11. These settings work ok for my system. If i update to 5406 do you think i could do these settings to? Because you write before that PBO now has manual settings. Is it better to has manual?
> I dint know too much for bios settings.. i wonder if i should have the latest bios version for my 2600 and have at auto all of them, default settings.
> 
> Soneobe before wrote that best agesa for ryzen 2XXX is 1.0.0.3ABBA.
> 
> If this true, maybe should update to 5220? Sorry a lot of questions, but i m very confused and my knowledge for bios not much....
> 
> 
> 
> For my experiente the best AGESA for 2xxx if u wanna get stable RAM OC is 4207.. the 1003 ABBA (5220) i used for the past couple months no issues and nice to have PBO 24/7 Thanks to the Dark Rock Pro 4 .. and the only issues with the 5406 is that on HW monitor sometimes it miss reads CPU TEMP and FAN Speed 0 on the X470 PRIME PRO.. sadly i cant go back to 4207 to do more testing due to the nature of the BIOS
Click to expand...

Thank you! I updated to 5406, and my 2600x has now high voltages in eindows. I have cpu offset -0.075 and in windows i see spikes up to 1.5v and with aida64 stress test or cinebench has 4.1ghz all the time with 1.41-1.43v

What else i can do? More offset? Did i mistake to have 5406 on 2600x ryzen?

Ryzen master reads 1.5v, hw info reads cpu core voltage 1.48 and cpu core voltage (SVI2 TFN) reads 1.41-43
Aida64 reads 1.48v

I dont know which is correct and what to do! With 4024 bios everythibg was fine with 1.35-1.37v at all stress test and now my voltages increased... Maybe wrong sensors with 5406?

Please tell me what can i do to have better and safe voltages..


----------



## Rayleighzero

cupraman said:


> Thank you! I updated to 5406, and my 2600x has now high voltages in eindows. I have cpu offset -0.075 and in windows i see spikes up to 1.5v and with aida64 stress test or cinebench has 4.1ghz all the time with 1.41-1.43v
> 
> What else i can do? More offset? Did i mistake to have 5406 on 2600x ryzen?
> 
> Ryzen master reads 1.5v, hw info reads cpu core voltage 1.48 and cpu core voltage (SVI2 TFN) reads 1.41-43
> Aida64 reads 1.48v
> 
> I dont know which is correct and what to do! With 4024 bios everythibg was fine with 1.35-1.37v at all stress test and now my voltages increased... Maybe wrong sensors with 5406?
> 
> Please tell me what can i do to have better and safe voltages..


if u wanna monitor the Vcore properly use CPU-Z specially if ur enabling PBO or doing anykind of voltage offset Ryzen master doesnt register those properly


----------



## cupraman

Rayleighzero said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I updated to 5406, and my 2600x has now high voltages in eindows. I have cpu offset -0.075 and in windows i see spikes up to 1.5v and with aida64 stress test or cinebench has 4.1ghz all the time with 1.41-1.43v
> 
> What else i can do? More offset? Did i mistake to have 5406 on 2600x ryzen?
> 
> Ryzen master reads 1.5v, hw info reads cpu core voltage 1.48 and cpu core voltage (SVI2 TFN) reads 1.41-43
> Aida64 reads 1.48v
> 
> I dont know which is correct and what to do! With 4024 bios everythibg was fine with 1.35-1.37v at all stress test and now my voltages increased... Maybe wrong sensors with 5406?
> 
> Please tell me what can i do to have better and safe voltages..
> 
> 
> 
> if u wanna monitor the Vcore properly use CPU-Z specially if ur enabling PBO or doing anykind of voltage offset Ryzen master doesnt register those properly
Click to expand...

Thank i will try! Do you know if 3600 cpu will work gine with asus prime x470? I m thinking upgrade to 3600 cpu someday...


----------



## rdr09

cupraman said:


> Thank i will try! Do you know if 3600 cpu will work gine with asus prime x470? I m thinking upgrade to 3600 cpu someday...


Yes, i had the 3600 on this board. But why? Save it and wait for Ryzen 4000.

As for the voltage, don't be overly concerned unless your temp is sky high. Go by SVI2 reading in HWINFO or as suggested - CPUZ. It is fine.


----------



## cupraman

rdr09 said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank i will try! Do you know if 3600 cpu will work gine with asus prime x470? I m thinking upgrade to 3600 cpu someday...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i had the 3600 on this board. But why? Save it and wait for Ryzen 4000.
> 
> As for the voltage, don't be overly concerned unless your temp is sky high. Go by SVI2 reading in HWINFO or as suggested - CPUZ. It is fine.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! I thought about 3600 because i think will work better with rx5700 xt than 2600x. Do you think so?

Also do we know if ryzen 4000 will be compatible with x470 prime? May is a risk to wait for them? Release date of them?

My settings right know are pbo enabled with scalar x10 and cpu offset -0.075. are these fine settings or could try offset -0.1 ?

Also i forgot to tell that i tried performance bias with cbr15 aggresive but my windows had restarts and bluescreens. Is it a known bug or something cause i have zen+? 
Maybe with ryzen 3xxx work stable this option?

At cbr15 gentle works ok. Also at auto. But at aggresive freezes....


----------



## rdr09

cupraman said:


> Thank you very much! I thought about 3600 because i think will work better with rx5700 xt than 2600x. Do you think so?
> 
> Also do we know if ryzen 4000 will be compatible with x470 prime? May is a risk to wait for them? Release date of them?
> 
> My settings right know are pbo enabled with scalar x10 and cpu offset -0.075. are these fine settings or could try offset -0.1 ?
> 
> Also i forgot to tell that i tried performance bias with cbr15 aggresive but my windows had restarts and bluescreens. Is it a known bug or something cause i have zen+?
> Maybe with ryzen 3xxx work stable this option?
> 
> At cbr15 gentle works ok. Also at auto. But at aggresive freezes....


Yah, other than Gentle, it won't work. No big deal. I keep it at Gentle. I have my R7 2700 with the XT and works quite well. Have your ram set at least 3200 CL14, so the minimums are up there. I see no difference between the 3600 and the 2700, so long as RAM uses tight timing. I suggest leave the 2600X at optimized default and then apply a negative offset of about 0.03v. PBO is prolly why you see those high voltage. I also use Windows Balance with the minimum processor state at 5% in Advance settings.

Aggressive does not work with both Gen 1+ and Gen 2.


----------



## cupraman

rdr09 said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I thought about 3600 because i think will work better with rx5700 xt than 2600x. Do you think so?
> 
> Also do we know if ryzen 4000 will be compatible with x470 prime? May is a risk to wait for them? Release date of them?
> 
> My settings right know are pbo enabled with scalar x10 and cpu offset -0.075. are these fine settings or could try offset -0.1 ?
> 
> Also i forgot to tell that i tried performance bias with cbr15 aggresive but my windows had restarts and bluescreens. Is it a known bug or something cause i have zen+?
> Maybe with ryzen 3xxx work stable this option?
> 
> At cbr15 gentle works ok. Also at auto. But at aggresive freezes....
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, other that Gentle, it won't work. No big deal. I keep it at Gentle. I have my R7 2700 with the XT and works quite well. Have your ram set at least 3200 CL14, so the minimums are up there. I see no difference between the 3600 and the 2700, so long as RAM uses tight timing. I suggest leave the 2600X at optimized default and then apply a negative offset of about 0.03v. PBO is prolly why you see those high voltage. I also use Windows Balance with the minimum processor state at 5% in Advance settings.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! 
So you suggest me to keep my 2600x with 5700xt right? It's not worth going to 3600 right now... I thought more more fps (+15-20fps)

As about bios settings i have docp profiled with memory 16-16-16-38 at 3200mhz and is stable.

With PBO at auto as you suggest i will lose much performance?
I thought as i have it now with pbo enabled and scalar 10x. was the best setting for performance... 

Also now i have negative offset for cpu 0.075v. If i set to -0.03 as you suggest, wont be worst for my temps because more high voltage? Which this is i wanna fix... Less voltage... I remember at bios 4024 when did sone stress tests and cinebench, voltage was 1.37v but now with new bios too high... And i dont know why.... Thank you again!


----------



## rdr09

cupraman said:


> Thank you very much!
> So you suggest me to keep my 2600x with 5700xt right? It's not worth going to 3600 right now... I thought more more fps (+15-20fps)
> 
> As about bios settings i have docp profiled with memory 16-16-16-38 at 3200mhz and is stable.
> 
> With PBO at auto as you suggest i will lose much performance?
> I thought as i have it now with pbo enabled and scalar 10x. was the best setting for performance...
> 
> Also now i have negative offset for cpu 0.075v. If i set to -0.03 as you suggest, wont be worst for my temps because more high voltage? Which this is i wanna fix... Less voltage... I remember at bios 4024 when did sone stress tests and cinebench, voltage was 1.37v but now with new bios too high... And i dont know why.... Thank you again!


Just try it first. Save your current settings in BIOS as a profile, so you can go back if it does not work out.

Set Optimized Default, go to AI Tweaker and set a negative offset. Do not mess with Scalar and other stuff. Check your CPU vcore in HWINFO. But, most important is if your temps are fine.

Yah, the 2600X is more than capable of handling a mid-tier card.


----------



## cupraman

rdr09 said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> So you suggest me to keep my 2600x with 5700xt right? It's not worth going to 3600 right now... I thought more more fps (+15-20fps)
> 
> As about bios settings i have docp profiled with memory 16-16-16-38 at 3200mhz and is stable.
> 
> With PBO at auto as you suggest i will lose much performance?
> I thought as i have it now with pbo enabled and scalar 10x. was the best setting for performance...
> 
> Also now i have negative offset for cpu 0.075v. If i set to -0.03 as you suggest, wont be worst for my temps because more high voltage? Which this is i wanna fix... Less voltage... I remember at bios 4024 when did sone stress tests and cinebench, voltage was 1.37v but now with new bios too high... And i dont know why.... Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> Just try it first. Save your current settings in BIOS as a profile, so you can go back if it does not work out.
> 
> Set Optimized Default, go to AI Tweaker and set a negative offset. Do not mess with Scalar and other stuff. Check your CPU vcore in HWINFO. But, most important is if your temps are fine.
> 
> Yah, the 2600X is more than capable of handling a mid-tier card.
Click to expand...

Thank you again! Last question do you think 2600x with 5700xt will be nice combo? Or i will have a little bottleneck?


----------



## rdr09

cupraman said:


> Thank you again! Last question do you think 2600x with 5700xt will be nice combo? Or i will have a little bottleneck?


The 2600X has been around for quite sometime. It has been paired by reviewers with even a 2080 Ti. Our 5700XT is much slower, thus a good pair with Gen 1+. Secret, tho, is to oc the RAM and tighten timings. You cannot lv your ram at 2933 or lower.

The Ryzen 4000 will be a big leap.


----------



## Rayleighzero

Have been testing my 2700x on this board the whole last week on the 5220 and 5406 BIOS Respectly 

I cant decide.. back in my mind i want use the latest BIOS but this record on HWmonitor at 0C can turn down my fans but as its just for a splitsecond gives me creeps. it only happens with it and some old versions and cant choose performance seems to be within 0.01~ margins of error all the time between both any ideas guys/ladys stick with the old seems like the right call but the news one.. ah!!


----------



## umeng2002

It usually an issue with the fan, imho.

One of my ten year old Noctua fans sometimes will read 0 rpm for a moment, but it's clearly spinning.

The BIOS also has a min RPM setting for the CPU headers, ie. the board will never let the cpu fans stop or slow bellow a certain threshold - no matter the cpu reading. 

You can command the other case fans to totally stop under a certain temp, though.


----------



## Rayleighzero

umeng2002 said:


> It usually an issue with the fan, imho.
> 
> One of my ten year old Noctua fans sometimes will read 0 rpm for a moment, but it's clearly spinning.
> 
> The BIOS also has a min RPM setting for the CPU headers, ie. the board will never let the cpu fans stop or slow bellow a certain threshold - no matter the cpu reading.
> 
> You can command the other case fans to totally stop under a certain temp, though.


would u consider it a minor incovenience or a real problem to get those reading at 0`C Min also it only happens on the new 5406 Bios


----------



## umeng2002

The CPU temp is reporting 0° C in which sensor? The mobo sensor or the sensor from on the CPU?

I will say this about the newer BIOS', they seem to have helped my RAM OC.

A few months back I had given up getting my RAM faster than 3200 CL14. I tried everything including loosening the timings to a point where it hurt permanence; but only CL14 3200 with the calc's fast presets worked.

So a few days ago I gave it another shot, and now I can run 3333 MT/s CL14 (the calculator's fast preset) with a basic voltage bump on the DIMMs... not even the SoC. 

In older BIOS', RAM stability didn't even seen to scale with DIMM voltage increases. It does now... In fact, I ignore all the on-die termination settings in the calc's preset, and just adjust the timings and voltages, leave the rest on auto, pull the power cord for a minute, restart, and let the BIOS train the RAM itself.

Got my RAM latency down from 61ms to 59ms.


----------



## rdr09

umeng2002 said:


> The CPU temp is reporting 0° C in which sensor? The mobo sensor or the sensor from on the CPU?
> 
> I will say this about the newer BIOS', they seem to have helped my RAM OC.
> 
> A few months back I had given up getting my RAM faster than 3200 CL14. I tried everything including loosening the timings to a point where it hurt permanence; but only CL14 3200 with the calc's fast presets worked.
> 
> So a few days ago I gave it another shot, and now I can run 3333 MT/s CL14 (the calculator's fast preset) with a basic voltage bump on the DIMMs... not even the SoC.
> 
> In older BIOS', RAM stability didn't even seen to scale with DIMM voltage increases. It does now... In fact, I ignore all the on-die termination settings in the calc's preset, and just adjust the timings and voltages, leave the rest on auto, pull the power cord for a minute, restart, and let the BIOS train the RAM itself.
> 
> Got my RAM latency down from 61ms to 59ms.


Nice. Going to update this morning from 5220.

EDIT: Updated to the latest BIOS and seems stable so far with the R7 2700. RAM set at DOCP 3200 CL14 at the moment. Updated chipset driver first.


----------



## Rayleighzero

umeng2002 said:


> The CPU temp is reporting 0° C in which sensor? The mobo sensor or the sensor from on the CPU?
> 
> I will say this about the newer BIOS', they seem to have helped my RAM OC.
> 
> A few months back I had given up getting my RAM faster than 3200 CL14. I tried everything including loosening the timings to a point where it hurt permanence; but only CL14 3200 with the calc's fast presets worked.
> 
> So a few days ago I gave it another shot, and now I can run 3333 MT/s CL14 (the calculator's fast preset) with a basic voltage bump on the DIMMs... not even the SoC.
> 
> In older BIOS', RAM stability didn't even seen to scale with DIMM voltage increases. It does now... In fact, I ignore all the on-die termination settings in the calc's preset, and just adjust the timings and voltages, leave the rest on auto, pull the power cord for a minute, restart, and let the BIOS train the RAM itself.
> 
> Got my RAM latency down from 61ms to 59ms.


The mobo sensors all 3 of them.. got a min of 0°C for a fews secs on HWmonitor 

temp 1 is CPU
temp 2 is mobo/ambient
Temp 3 is vrams

Cpu always reported its packedge temp correctly.. i know those come from the asus WMI which is known for being kinda kinky.. for it only happened with some previos versions like agesa 0.0.7.2 and now 1.0.0.4 B

For me the only bios that really improved stability or potencial was 4207 but we lost PBO

where did u check your RAM latency.. for my its always around 66 / 64 at best


----------



## rdr09

Rayleighzero said:


> The mobo sensors all 3 of them.. got a min of 0°C for a fews secs on HWmonitor
> 
> temp 1 is CPU
> temp 2 is mobo/ambient
> Temp 3 is vrams
> 
> Cpu always reported its packedge temp correctly.. i know those come from the asus WMI which is known for being kinda kinky.. for it only happened with some previos versions like agesa 0.0.7.2 and now 1.0.0.0 B
> 
> For me the only bios that really improved stability or potencial was 4207 but we lost PBO
> 
> where did u check your RAM latency.. for my its always around 66 / 64 at best


Use HWINFO64 to monitor temps and other readings.


----------



## umeng2002

Rayleighzero said:


> The mobo sensors all 3 of them.. got a min of 0°C for a fews secs on HWmonitor
> 
> temp 1 is CPU
> temp 2 is mobo/ambient
> Temp 3 is vrams
> 
> Cpu always reported its packedge temp correctly.. i know those come from the asus WMI which is known for being kinda kinky.. for it only happened with some previos versions like agesa 0.0.7.2 and now 1.0.0.4 B
> 
> For me the only bios that really improved stability or potencial was 4207 but we lost PBO
> 
> where did u check your RAM latency.. for my its always around 66 / 64 at best


I know AIDA64 does it, but I use UserBenchMark

Although, just now... in AIDA, my RAM latency is 63.3 ns


----------



## rdr09

Tried using the DRAM Calc with the new BIOS setting the RAM at 3466 Fast but somehow it won't stick. So, i ended up just setting it at AUTO in BIOS tightening the secondary timings from 25 to 19. Have yet to test the setting in games. GSkill Ripjaws V 3200 CL16 C-Die @ 3466 CL16, 1.38v, Auto.


----------



## umeng2002

3466 is really fast for Zen and Zen+ because the affinity fabric and therefore cache run that fast. No way to unlock the RAM/ fabric clock link like in Zen 2.

I'm stable at 3333 CL14 (fast calculator settings) with my SoC at 1.025v and DIMMS at 1.385 or 1.39v (don't recall which exactly).

LinpackXtreme 1.1.1 20 runs at 10 GB size (ver 1.1.2 doesn't load Zen and Zen+ properly since it forces AVX2 and it takes Zen and Zen+ two cycles for that precision)
Karhu "RAM Test" (paid software) 6500% coverage (stopped because I got bored, not because of errors). I'd recommend this test over HCI MemTest because it's so fast.

Like I said before, in the older BIOS', I would add voltage to the DIMMS, SoC, and CPU but the stability didn't really increase. With the current BIOS, I noticed RAM and CPU errors less and less as I nudged up the voltage little by little (Although I'm still running a -.075v CPU voltage offset).


----------



## rdr09

umeng2002 said:


> 3466 is really fast for Zen and Zen+ because the affinity fabric and therefore cache run that fast. No way to unlock the RAM/ fabric clock link like in Zen 2.
> 
> I'm stable at 3333 CL14 (fast calculator settings) with my SoC at 1.025v and DIMMS at 1.385 or 1.39v (don't recall which exactly).
> 
> LinpackXtreme 1.1.1 20 runs at 10 GB size (ver 1.1.2 doesn't load Zen and Zen+ properly since it forces AVX2 and it takes Zen and Zen+ two cycles for that precision)
> Karhu "RAM Test" (paid software) 6500% coverage (stopped because I got bored, not because of errors). I'd recommend this test over HCI MemTest because it's so fast.
> 
> Like I said before, in the older BIOS', I would add voltage to the DIMMS, SoC, and CPU but the stability didn't really increase. With the current BIOS, I noticed RAM and CPU errors less and less as I nudged up the voltage little by little (Although I'm still running a -.075v CPU voltage offset).


Played some games and did not crash. Yes, 3466 CL14 on B-die using the calc is quite nice. Gets about 61ns in Aida in Gen + but that kit is twice as much. This kit is just 60$. I tried 3600MHz and did well in Cinebench but showed errors in Memtest right off the bat. I'll settle with 3466 for now.Weird i cannot get the RAM temp to show up in HWINFO.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BIOS 5604, CPU multiplier is stuck on Auto and can't be changed. I have one profile saved with 43.5 and that works but can't change it.


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS 5604


Is this a typo against 5406 or is there actually a version 5604 out in the wild?


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Is this a typo against 5406 or is there actually a version 5604 out in the wild?


Sorry, a typo, 5406 it is.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Sorry, a typo, 5406 it is.


It works here. Just tested it at 4GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Now it works here too, I can change multiplier after I set earlier made user profile made in 5220 BIOS. Otherwise it's stuck at Auto if I start from F5. Strange.


----------



## rdr09

Not complaining at all. My BCLK is at 100 (a bit higher) after a Win10 update (still 1903) with the BIOS at Optimized default. Latest BIOS, btw.\

EDIT: Figured it out. Win Power option is at High Performance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

How did you get BCLK to stay at 100 ?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> How did you get BCLK to stay at 100 ?


I really have no clue. I booted and there it was. As quickly it appeared, it was gone just as quick. Can't get it back. lol


----------



## algida79

I noticed something similar happening with the latest BIOS 5406 and a Zen+ CPU: without overclocking, baseclock will stay around 99.79-99.80 MHz as it always has been. IF you overclock or to be more precise, change the CPU multiplier value, the baseclock will increase to 99.97-100MHz.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> I noticed something similar happening with the latest BIOS 5406 and a Zen+ CPU: without overclocking, baseclock will stay around 99.79-99.80 MHz as it always has been. IF you overclock or to be more precise, change the CPU multiplier value, the baseclock will increase to 99.97-100MHz.


Yes, if you apply a static oc. But when i saw it at 100% at optimized default i was surprised. I knew it was too good to be true. It tells us one thing - it is possible.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> How did you get BCLK to stay at 100 ?


Good News! Set CPU Core Ratio - Manual. BCLK will be set to 100%.

Merry Christmas!!!

EDIT: Verified with both HWINFO and CPUZ


----------



## Reous

@MishelLngelo
Could you test this profile? It reduce the power consumption at idle and load but i'm not sure if you see the difference with software like HWInfo.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> @MishelLngelo
> Could you test this profile? It reduce the power consumption at idle and load but i'm not sure if you see the difference with software like HWInfo.


Sorry, no detectable difference. What else could I use, HWmonitor is notoriously inaccurate ?


----------



## gasolin

umeng2002 said:


> 3466 is really fast for Zen and Zen+ because the affinity fabric and therefore cache run that fast. No way to unlock the RAM/ fabric clock link like in Zen 2.
> 
> I'm stable at 3333 CL14 (fast calculator settings) with my SoC at 1.025v and DIMMS at 1.385 or 1.39v (don't recall which exactly).
> 
> LinpackXtreme 1.1.1 20 runs at 10 GB size (ver 1.1.2 doesn't load Zen and Zen+ properly since it forces AVX2 and it takes Zen and Zen+ two cycles for that precision)
> Karhu "RAM Test" (paid software) 6500% coverage (stopped because I got bored, not because of errors). I'd recommend this test over HCI MemTest because it's so fast.
> 
> Like I said before, in the older BIOS', I would add voltage to the DIMMS, SoC, and CPU but the stability didn't really increase. With the current BIOS, I noticed RAM and CPU errors less and less as I nudged up the voltage little by little (Although I'm still running a -.075v CPU voltage offset).


It is? My 3000mhz cl 15 ram runs at 3600mhz


----------



## Reous

MishelLngelo said:


> Sorry, no detectable difference. What else could I use, HWmonitor is notoriously inaccurate ?



I don't know the exact english name for it but something like this:


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> I don't know the exact english name for it but something like this:


Watt Meter, Don't have that but will have to get one, electricity is getting more expensive every year.


----------



## umeng2002

Reous said:


> I don't know the exact english name for it but something like this:


"Everyone" online seems to use Kill A Watt™ brand power meters. I use one too.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi my config:
Asus prime x470-pro
R7 2700
Corsair pro vengance RGB 3200 cl16 Samsung B-die
Windows10 bios something like1202.
Now i work and write from phone.
Windows is fresh without update(i do it to 1909ver).
I want to now:
1.witch version bios install to improove ramOc and CPU.
2.how much up going with voltage CPU pc for 24/7 .
3.max speed ram for my ryzen(optimum)is no morę than 3600 mhz correct?
4.how update bios ?from level bios?or windows? Wich metod is safety?
Thx for help i write from phone(hate that)
Kris


----------



## MishelLngelo

LtAldoRaine said:


> Hi my config:
> Asus prime x470-pro
> R7 2700
> Corsair pro vengance RGB 3200 cl16 Samsung B-die
> Windows10 bios something like1202.
> Now i work and write from phone.
> Windows is fresh without update(i do it to 1909ver).
> I want to now:
> 1.witch version bios install to improove ramOc and CPU.
> 2.how much up going with voltage CPU pc for 24/7 .
> 3.max speed ram for my ryzen(optimum)is no morę than 3600 mhz correct?
> 4.how update bios ?from level bios?or windows? Wich metod is safety?
> Thx for help i write from phone(hate that)
> Kris


1. I would suggest 5220 BIOS.
2. On auto PBO, my 2700x was hitting 1.35v under full load although for some reason idle voltage was up to 1.5v. Because of low Wattage, heat wasn't a problem. Corrected idle voltage to 1.4v by setting -0.05v negative offset.
3. Max speed could be even higher but 3600MHz, Cl 16 worked fine and any higher frequency (got it up to 4000MHz) resulted in much higher Cl so performance was lower.
4. Update BIOS from BIOS itself, don't use software. Can go straight to 5220 but make sure you download and install newest chipset drivers (19.12.3 right now) from AMD site https://www.amd.com/en/support before flashing BIOS. If you are doing clean W10 (1909 recommended) installation update to newest driver as soon as possible.


----------



## fresh_04

Hi everyone, 

Since the last bios 5406 I have "Events 19, WHEA-Logger. A connected hardware error has occurred: Reported by component: Processor core. Error Source: Corrected Machine Check" in the event log. My 3700X isn't overclocked. 

Half of the time at startup I also have to reset because the computer doesn't display anything, the screen remains in idle.
Does anyone have the same problems or an idea?


----------



## rdr09

LtAldoRaine said:


> Hi my config:
> Asus prime x470-pro
> R7 2700
> Corsair pro vengance RGB 3200 cl16 Samsung B-die
> Windows10 bios something like1202.
> Now i work and write from phone.
> Windows is fresh without update(i do it to 1909ver).
> I want to now:
> 1.witch version bios install to improove ramOc and CPU.
> 2.how much up going with voltage CPU pc for 24/7 .
> 3.max speed ram for my ryzen(optimum)is no morę than 3600 mhz correct?
> 4.how update bios ?from level bios?or windows? Wich metod is safety?
> Thx for help i write from phone(hate that)
> Kris



1. Im using the latest BIOS on this board with the 2700. Ideal speed for Gen 1+ is 3466MHz and the tighter the timings the better like CL14. With the vengance im not sure you can go lower than 16. 

With my GSkill 3200 CL16, cannot seem to get the dram calculator to work on latest BIOS. So, i just set it to AUTO instead of DOCP, raised the speed to 3466, and raised the dram voltage to 1.38v. 

The timing automatically set the ram to CL 16, 25,25, 52. I tightened it a bit to 16, 19, 19, 52.

4. Updating the BIOS on this board should always be done in BIOS using a USB Flash Drive. Download the BIOS in your Flash drive and unzip it in same drive. You should see the .CAP file. That's the file you'll choose when you go through the update process in BIOS. 

You need to plug the Flash Drive before booting and go to BIOs under Tools.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just to ad one thing, I set DOCP to 3000 and RAM frequency at 3600MHz and works /worked fine at Cl16 instead of Cl 17 that XMP suggests. No need to do anything else.


----------



## cupraman

Hello. I have updated to 5406 and have no any problems. But i need to know if this bios is beta because i searched for infos about the 1.0.0.4 b and ve seen many posts by users say that 1.0.0.4b is beta and not final version... So if this is true, the bios i have this moment on my asus prime is beta??? If yes i m not very comfortable with this... 😞


----------



## MishelLngelo

cupraman said:


> Hello. I have updated to 5406 and have no any problems. But i need to know if this bios is beta because i searched for infos about the 1.0.0.4 b and ve seen many posts by users say that 1.0.0.4b is beta and not final version... So if this is true, the bios i have this moment on my asus prime is beta??? If yes i m not very comfortable with this... 😞


No, it's not beta although BIOS feels like it is, just feels not finished and polished enough (duplicated settings etc.). There are going to be more AGESA versions for sure. With 5406 BIOS it looks like i's just 5220 with 1004b tucked in.


----------



## cupraman

MishelLngelo said:


> cupraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I have updated to 5406 and have no any problems. But i need to know if this bios is beta because i searched for infos about the 1.0.0.4 b and ve seen many posts by users say that 1.0.0.4b is beta and not final version... So if this is true, the bios i have this moment on my asus prime is beta??? If yes i m not very comfortable with this... 😞
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not beta although BIOS feels like it is, just feels not finished and polished enough (duplicated settings etc.). There are going to be more AGESA versions for sure. With 5406 BIOS it looks like i's just 5220 with 1004b tucked in.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I am with 2600x and docp enabled at my 3200 corsair vengeance pro ram and i dont see any problems. Should i stuck in this bios version for my 2600x? Is ok? Or wait for another one?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Just to ad one thing, I set DOCP to 3000 and RAM frequency at 3600MHz and works /worked fine at Cl16 instead of Cl 17 that XMP suggests. No need to do anything else.


^this. You can try DOCP too. My FlareX worked fine using DOCP.


----------



## darkarn

Reous said:


> For those with Bios 5406 and Ryzen 3000 CPU. Made some profiles to enable hidden settings:
> 
> BCLK Spread Spectrum disabled
> CPPC Preferred Core enabled
> 
> Load and add your own settings over it.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/qw7jx4swb87sa73/Profiles_Mod_5406.rar/file



Will these help Ryzen 2000 CPUs too?


----------



## Reous

Nope, only Ryzen 3000.


----------



## gasolin

My cpu also runs with a buss speed at 100


----------



## gasolin

I had to tweak my cpu a bit so i set it to 4.2 ghz and 1.4125 voltage but i don't seem to be able to find EPU Power Saving Mode 

So vcore stays around 1.400 volt, what do i have to do to set it so it vil reduce vcore but stay at 4.2ghz?

I have the latest bios


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> I had to tweak my cpu a bit so i set it to 4.2 ghz and 1.4125 voltage but i don't seem to be able to find EPU Power Saving Mode
> 
> So vcore stays around 1.400 volt, what do i have to do to set it so it vil reduce vcore but stay at 4.2ghz?
> 
> I have the latest bios


EPU Power Saving Mode = ERP (I think)


----------



## gasolin

Can't find EPU, vcore stays acorund 1.406 volt

ERP is enabled S5, S4 + S5 didn't nothing for the vcore, do i have to flash bios again?


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Can't find EPU, vcore stays acorund 1.406 volt
> 
> ERP is enabled S5, S4 + S5 didn't nothing for the vcore, do i have to flash bios again?


Whats your cpu again? When i had my R5 3600 on this board at 4.2 the clocks stayed but the vcore lowered down.

http://imgur.com/jzoq05U

Windows power option was set at Balance and processor min state at 5%.


----------



## gasolin

Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Ryzen 5 3600


Play with your minimun processor state at whatever power option you have.


----------



## gasolin

it's at 85%


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> it's at 85%


The screenshot i posted was set at Windows balance and 5%. As you can see vcore went down to less than 0.5v and temp went down with it.


----------



## gasolin

rdr09 said:


> The screenshot i posted was set at Windows balance and 5%. As you can see vcore went down to less than 0.5v and temp went down with it.


I will give it a try later


----------



## gasolin

Nothing is different minimum is 80% and max is 100%


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Thx everyone for help. Now i flashed Bios to 5220 and that operation almost kill me .I forget that strongly recomended is before update Bios swich to default setup Bios. When remember that step which forget my heart stooped for update time beacose do it taht with XMP profiile .That past ,now i try asus suit Oc and my nominally rad and went (Spire)dont go to much up only 3400mhz he he .Wiating for bracket(from ali Barrow) to cpu block AM4 .When install that i try strong OC now is only checking how work system and rest setup.Dram calculator show me 14 cl(safe mode) and toomorow trying Ram Oc,i write how going my oc ram.
I have 360x120x45mm radiator and now gpu is only conecct to Loop.
I read something about oc ryzen and Uv is better option not normally classic Oc.Maybe only Uv work better in X model not like mine 2700 ? My qustion : How and where(wich program show me VID maybe Bios?) look VID cpu voltage ,wich must now to Uv cpu.
One more thing :my batch Cpu number is UA 1908SUS and i want to join to club 2700ryzen .Thats foto is correct ?

Edit: IN HWinfo Motherboard/SMBIOS DMI/Processor is score 1.0volt. In sensor HWinfo min.:0,4v max 1.450v idlle or cpuz stress test .

Maybe must look to BIOS for VID score?
In HWInfo only in the bookmark :asus WMI show me CPU temperature Min. 47c max.60c. I dont have any bookmark wich report temperature CPU?!
In intel 4790k that is first or next window sensor table.CPU1,2,3 ..8 and cpu package temp.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

I dont now how work thats multi quote ....


----------



## The Sandman

LtAldoRaine said:


> In HWInfo only in the bookmark :asus WMI show me CPU temperature Min. 47c max.60c. I dont have any bookmark wich report temperature CPU?!
> In intel 4790k that is first or next window sensor table.CPU1,2,3 ..8 and cpu package temp.


CPU (Tdie) in HWInfo


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hello happy new year for everyone .Ok 2 days ago i receive bracket to AM4 CPU block (aliex. buy).I install and this is efect ! Am proud and now AM READY to OC CPU .But i remember that LC setup (360x120x45mmRAD)with 4790k and RXvega 56 dont give me to much place to OC .Old CPU 88Watt and vega give it me chance to OC one element ,2 is to much .I think buy one more radiator but dont now 120 240 or 360 mm ?
And install to rear (only120) or bottom place.But that problem not for now only to in future be resolve .

For that moment i start HWInfo setup and see HUGE positive wich given me CPU block .: My Boost goes up- almost all( without 2 thread) to 4100mhz ! With wraith spire only 2 thread goes to ~4100
With ASUS suite OC (fast tunnig) set my CPU 3400mhz he he (DOCP 3200mhz cl16-20-20).
I read few thread about OC 2700X and some people using Undervolting metod not classic , and BOOST(AFR and feature wich i dont remember ) work better and given more thread Up, higher clock but my CPU 2700 is without X .
Oc with PBO -if understand good : In BIOS changing to PBO and changing ratio CPU ?Or maybe voltage too?Maybe only PBO to ON?
Soorry to my stupid question ,but have liitle gap before go to work 24h work and 24h free.
Forgive me my english is low.And writing some times 2 time the same think....worry to be understand .

Now my lovely Machine look that :
EDIT: Like i say only one place show me CPU temp. Tdie :CPU [#0]: AMD Ryzen 7 2700: Enhanced (HWinfo) .

EDIT 2: RYZEN master show me EDC in red color -peak current limit amper 99 percent/90A /255A.My bios setup that EDC nominally to low? Maybe that is reason why my boost is still not to high ?~3.450mhz ?


----------



## algida79

@LtAldoRaine I don't think PBO settings in the motherboard's BIOS will have any effect on a non-X Ryzen 2000. With a custom watercooling setup such as yours, I think it is definitely worth it to try the classic method of all-core OC on your 2700 instead of relying on Performance Boost. Btw, I have a 2700X with a 360mm AIO and also went the same way, because:
1. I feel I did a better job of controlling the voltages and heat output than what PBO was trying to do
2. I don't care about losing the 4.35GHz boost for single-thread workloads; consistent high-core count performance with controlled thermals/power/noise is more important to me


Anyway, if you want some safe settings to start with, try something like this:

Global C-states: Enabled
Core voltage: Offset +0.08750V (1.30000V) with LLC level 3 (should Vdroop to around 1.26250V during Prime95-like workloads)
CPU ratio: 40.50



Open HWiNFO64 to monitor temps+voltages and run a short stress test for some quick validation. My favourite is IntelBurnTest 2.54 AVX mod, where I select 10 Runs @ Very High. If you pass it without issues, raise your CPU ratio a step (0.25) and repeat until you hit instability. From there, and depending on temperatures, you may want to start raising the offset voltage a step and try again. In HWiNFO64, also keep an eye on the "VDDCR CPU" value of the motherboard sensor. You wouldn't want that to exceed 1.375V which I believe is a frequently quoted safe upper limit for Zen+ CPUs.


----------



## CCityinstaller

I agree. I ran my 2700 @ 4.3 AC OC with my loop. Have a 3700X now with 3733c14 B die and I am getting 3800X level scores in benchmarks and CB 20. 

I haven't tried. 04B since I've read from other Asus others that it reduces performance due to lower boost clocks.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

algida79 said:


> @LtAldoRaine I don't think PBO settings in the motherboard's BIOS will have any effect on a non-X Ryzen 2000. With a custom watercooling setup such as yours, I think it is definitely worth it to try the classic method of all-core OC on your 2700 instead of relying on Performance Boost. Btw, I have a 2700X with a 360mm AIO and also went the same way, because:
> 1. I feel I did a better job of controlling the voltages and heat output than what PBO was trying to do
> 2. I don't care about losing the 4.35GHz boost for single-thread workloads; consistent high-core count performance with controlled thermals/power/noise is more important to me
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you want some safe settings to start with, try something like this:
> 
> Global C-states: Enabled
> Core voltage: Offset +0.08750V (1.30000V) with LLC level 3 (should Vdroop to around 1.26250V during Prime95-like workloads)
> CPU ratio: 40.50
> 
> 
> 
> Open HWiNFO64 to monitor temps+voltages and run a short stress test for some quick validation. My favourite is IntelBurnTest 2.54 AVX mod, where I select 10 Runs @ Very High. If you pass it without issues, raise your CPU ratio a step (0.25) and repeat until you hit instability. From there, and depending on temperatures, you may want to start raising the offset voltage a step and try again. In HWiNFO64, also keep an eye on the "VDDCR CPU" value of the motherboard sensor. You wouldn't want that to exceed 1.375V which I believe is a frequently quoted safe upper limit for Zen+ CPUs.


Big thank you for respond .
Yesterday i try Asus Suite3 Oc extreme ,and that tool going to 3900mhz with 1.33125v cpu ,and i change in this program ratio to X42 and trying in game(Halo Reach).In this game Pc work normally CPU temperature never go higher than 60c .I now thats not really stability test but satisfact me for this moment when i see my silikon lottery is big reward 4200mhz with 1,33125v for me.I hope for higher result.
Ok i try your set in Bios ,but not only load line calibration i want change.I mean its Digi VRM and Soc voltage ,and more. Asus suite show me 1.0volt in SOC thats ok ?(with XMP).Beacose i remember in Bios Soc be in something like 0,855v with XMP ON.That SOC is memory controler?

edit: maybe in BIOS i saw another value not 0.855v. IN 100%! my bad 

edit2 please tell me how setup DIGI vrm phase?And what is that efective clock in HWinfo ?


----------



## CCityinstaller

I use 120% current, and manual switching at 300
The SoC voltage controls the Infinity Fabric. With Gen 2 you can use up to 1.25V if you need it. Unless your trying to drive high speed B die or Micron E die then you should not need it that high.


----------



## umeng2002

I believe 300 kHz is the optimal switching frequency... probably the default. The only reason why I don't crank mine up (it's at 400 now) is that it makes more heat and on my old 990FX Sabertooth, increasing the switching frequency, oddly enough, made my system less stable.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

algida79 said:


> @LtAldoRaine I don't think PBO settings in the motherboard's BIOS will have any effect on a non-X Ryzen 2000. With a custom watercooling setup such as yours, I think it is definitely worth it to try the classic method of all-core OC on your 2700 instead of relying on Performance Boost. Btw, I have a 2700X with a 360mm AIO and also went the same way, because:
> 1. I feel I did a better job of controlling the voltages and heat output than what PBO was trying to do
> 2. I don't care about losing the 4.35GHz boost for single-thread workloads; consistent high-core count performance with controlled thermals/power/noise is more important to me
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you want some safe settings to start with, try something like this:
> 
> Global C-states: Enabled
> Core voltage: Offset +0.08750V (1.30000V) with LLC level 3 (should Vdroop to around 1.26250V during Prime95-like workloads)
> CPU ratio: 40.50
> 
> 
> 
> Open HWiNFO64 to monitor temps+voltages and run a short stress test for some quick validation. My favourite is IntelBurnTest 2.54 AVX mod, where I select 10 Runs @ Very High. If you pass it without issues, raise your CPU ratio a step (0.25) and repeat until you hit instability. From there, and depending on temperatures, you may want to start raising the offset voltage a step and try again. In HWiNFO64, also keep an eye on the "VDDCR CPU" value of the motherboard sensor. You wouldn't want that to exceed 1.375V which I believe is a frequently quoted safe upper limit for Zen+ CPUs.


Ok today i trying your setup but My CPU VID is ONLY 1.0Volt and when i add 40,5 ratio and +0.08750v offset i have crash BSOD and when go back to setup BIOS i see 1.08750Volts not like your : 1.300v - 1.265 in load .prime95 .
I trying 0.1+offset crash( windows trying repeir system).And now i trying that setup BIOS + 0.2 volt offset ,and ratio 40 (i dont change in BIOS to wersin with 2 position with cpu ratio(One core/ multi) ,only just RATIO x40. 120% CPU current capability ,LLC level 3 CPU power phase control to OPTIMIZED,SOC C C to 100%.
And start testing that 1.2 volt with x 40 ratio.

First screen setup now .
next screen :setup yesterday when trying oc with asus suite3 4200mhz/1.33125v
and last when play Halo reach with 4200mhz (yesterday)

Where is C-state in my BIOS?And what you think about my Oc Ofsset and that strange my 2700 have VID 1.0 volt your is with X and your VID is higher? My CPu clock is still in 4.000mhz /efective drop down below that 4.0ghz .C state have in ON?
Please help me, understand whats going on this situation?


----------



## The Sandman

LtAldoRaine said:


> Hello happy new year for everyone .Ok 2 days ago i receive bracket to AM4 CPU block (aliex. buy).I install and this is efect ! Am proud and now AM READY to OC CPU .But i remember that LC setup (360x120x45mmRAD)with 4790k and RXvega 56 dont give me to much place to OC .Old CPU 88Watt and vega give it me chance to OC one element ,2 is to much .I think buy one more radiator but dont now 120 240 or 360 mm ?
> And install to rear (only120) or bottom place.But that problem not for now only to in future be resolve .
> 
> For that moment i start HWInfo setup and see HUGE positive wich given me CPU block .: My Boost goes up- almost all( without 2 thread) to 4100mhz ! With wraith spire only 2 thread goes to ~4100
> With ASUS suite OC (fast tunnig) set my CPU 3400mhz he he (DOCP 3200mhz cl16-20-20).
> I read few thread about OC 2700X and some people using Undervolting metod not classic , and BOOST(AFR and feature wich i dont remember ) work better and given more thread Up, higher clock but my CPU 2700 is without X .
> Oc with PBO -if understand good : In BIOS changing to PBO and changing ratio CPU ?Or maybe voltage too?Maybe only PBO to ON?
> Soorry to my stupid question ,but have liitle gap before go to work 24h work and 24h free.
> Forgive me my english is low.And writing some times 2 time the same think....worry to be understand .
> 
> Now my lovely Machine look that :
> EDIT: Like i say only one place show me CPU temp. Tdie :CPU [#0]: AMD Ryzen 7 2700: Enhanced (HWinfo) .
> 
> EDIT 2: RYZEN master show me EDC in red color -peak current limit amper 99 percent/90A /255A.My bios setup that EDC nominally to low? Maybe that is reason why my boost is still not to high ?~3.450mhz ?



No quick fix/setup here but here's my :2cents:

Give these a read if you haven't seen them. https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...tments-through-ryzen-master.html#post27619418 and https://www.overclock.net/forum/27931776-post5911.html

Above is intended for the X variant but you "might find something" useful regarding Ryzen Master/EDC etc. Sorry I can't help further as I run a 2700x and have no experience with Ryzen Master.
Have you looked at a PState oc? (info in "essential" link below)
Bclk increase makes a big difference but takes a lot of learning/testing. Nothing you would do in such a short time period.

I never recommend Asus AI Suite for any usage, especially OCing. Always best manually entered into UEFI.

Some are brave enough to use it for fan control but imo it's best uninstalled.
CPU Tdie is correct.

Use OffSet Voltage Mode, whether it's - or + is chip/oc dependent and you'll need to test "your" system.
Cooling solution makes a huge difference in boost clocks as you have seen first hand.

Also consider reading/using RDC https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
your current timings are terrible for 3200MHz. Regardless of oc you'll see/feel the biggest performance gains after dialing in memory first.

Here is another valuable source if you haven't seen it https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html

Never feel asking questions is stupid. We all started out fresh at some point and this is how we learn. 
Ocing Ryzen is not a push button deal. Slow down and take your time to learn as you go. Any other questions feel free to post back! There's always someone around to help.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

The Sandman said:


> No quick fix/setup here but here's my :2cents:
> 
> Give these a read if you haven't seen them. https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...tments-through-ryzen-master.html#post27619418 and https://www.overclock.net/forum/27931776-post5911.html
> 
> Above is intended for the X variant but you "might find something" useful regarding Ryzen Master/EDC etc. Sorry I can't help further as I run a 2700x and have no experience with Ryzen Master.
> Have you looked at a PState oc? (info in "essential" link below)
> Bclk increase makes a big difference but takes a lot of learning/testing. Nothing you would do in such a short time period.
> 
> I never recommend Asus AI Suite for any usage, especially OCing. Always best manually entered into UEFI.
> 
> Some are brave enough to use it for fan control but imo it's best uninstalled.
> CPU Tdie is correct.
> 
> Use OffSet Voltage Mode, whether it's - or + is chip/oc dependent and you'll need to test "your" system.
> Cooling solution makes a huge difference in boost clocks as you have seen first hand.
> 
> Also consider reading/using RDC https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
> your current timings are terrible for 3200MHz. Regardless of oc you'll see/feel the biggest performance gains after dialing in memory first.
> 
> Here is another valuable source if you haven't seen it https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1625015-ryzen-essential-info-link-owners-info-db.html
> 
> Never feel asking questions is stupid. We all started out fresh at some point and this is how we learn.
> Ocing Ryzen is not a push button deal. Slow down and take your time to learn as you go. Any other questions feel free to post back! There's always someone around to help.


 "I never recommend Asus AI Suite for any usage, especially OCing. Always best manually entered into UEFI.
Some are brave enough to use it for fan control but imo it's best uninstalled"

You really think that asus suite3 is dangerous when use him for setup fan ? I unistall beacouse in moment just freak out system when oc with him and i change ratio .In moment fan go up to maximum and suite showing me not 3.3v only 4.5volt not12volt only 14? All be in red .
Edit :hmmm in my question is answer he he .Ok i unistall Asus suite.


----------



## The Sandman

LtAldoRaine said:


> You really think that asus suite3 is dangerous when use him for setup fan ? I unistall beacouse in moment just freak out system when oc with him and i change ratio .In moment fan go up to maximum and suite showing me not 3.3v only 4.5volt not12volt only 14? All be in red .
> Edit :hmmm in my question is answer he he .Ok i unistall Asus suite.



You may need this to completely remove it https://www.overclock.net/attachments/50210
more here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26377701-post27882.html


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Nothing is different minimum is 80% and max is 100%


Try 5%.

Anyone with a 3950X on this board?


----------



## Martin Dolan

I've now finished honest reading of this whole thread. Very valuable information, thank you all.
I switched to AMD after 8 years of very stable running Intel [email protected] MHz which prevented me from hasty upgrade. Now the time has finally come and I picked this Asus Prime X470 Pro for my new Ryzen 3700X.
After having read this thread, I now know why BCLK is not 100 MHz, that there's a known issue with top left underscore sign before POST, I know it's not a good idea to even install Asus AI Suite, I know there are conflicts between HW monitoring applications (RM, HWinfo, Afterburner) and fan control (in my case the fans don't suddenly stop, but right the oposite, they run full speed and ironically under load they slow down as they miraculously return to their curves), I'm running DOCP 3466 CL 16 and manually overclocking RAM to 3600, I know there is a redundant AMD overclocking section in BIOS, I know how to get rid of the white plastic thing covering the IO (and blocking airflow around VRMs) etc. Again, big thanks!

But, there are two things I didn't find here which make me feel my MB is faulty:
1. The CPU_FAN never reports rpm, which seems to be critical for it's speed control. In fact, PWM fan never spins whatsoever in CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers (with an exception noted later), which makes them useless. I can make a fan spin full speed if I connect only 2 rightmost pins (12 V and Ground). I also found one 4-pin fan which spins on reduced rpm, but even then reports no speed and can't be controlled. Other fans - 8 pieces - don't rotate.
2. Reset switch doesn't work. Even directly shorted reset pins don't do anything.
One or the other of these issues would't probably bother me enough. But both of them combined force me to RMA the board. OR, is there anything you would double check before ruining the PC and having to rebuild it? Of course I cleared CMOS, reflashed BIOS, connected only one fan at a time, nothing helped.


----------



## umeng2002

Did you make sure the fan control is toggled between PWM or DC control? You can change this with each fan header.

CPU fan and CPU Opt fan are controlled by the same curve. Water Pump and AIO fan headers are controlled by the same curve, and only using the CPU temp sensor. Remember that you can change the sensor input for chassis fans 1 thru 3 (CPU, chipset, T_sensor (if installed), etc).

Are the fans faulty?


----------



## gasolin

My cpu still don't go down in vcore


----------



## Martin Dolan

umeng2002 said:


> Did you make sure the fan control is toggled between PWM or DC control? You can change this with each fan header.
> 
> CPU fan and CPU Opt fan are controlled by the same curve. Water Pump and AIO fan headers are controlled by the same curve, and only using the CPU temp sensor. Remember that you can change the sensor input for chassis fans 1 thru 3 (CPU, chipset, T_sensor (if installed), etc).
> 
> Are the fans faulty?


All of this tried many times. All the fans run OK in other headers.


----------



## Martin Dolan

One more thing I noticed testing, RAM speeds, tested in AIDA64. Read througput and latency is more or less within expectations, given my conservative overclock. However, the write throughput sucks. Let the screenshots tell.
What did I screwed up in my setup?


----------



## Martin Dolan

OK, found an explanation here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-r5-3600-build-memory-write-speed-slow.258773/
Strange and surprisingly quietly discussed. Ryzen 1000 and 2000 are faster in memory write throughput than 3000 single CCX, as seen in my screenshots above. Even with nominally much slower RAM.
Not that it means anything to real-life performance, though.


----------



## rdr09

Martin Dolan said:


> OK, found an explanation here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-r5-3600-build-memory-write-speed-slow.258773/
> Strange and surprisingly quietly discussed. Ryzen 1000 and 2000 are faster in memory write throughput than 3000 single CCX, as seen in my screenshots above. Even with nominally much slower RAM.
> Not that it means anything to real-life performance, though.


The 3900 cpus are not affected i think. They behave like the previous Gens.


----------



## zbug

Hi All.
I have read a lot of pages on this thread, thanks so much for all the great information.
I just installed a 3900x on this board (in replacement of a 2700x) and I am wondering if I did configure everything "correctly" as I do not seem to be able to get above 4600mhz in boost clock (seems some people can get 4625/4650). Could be that I have just been unlucky with the silicon lottery 

PC Specs:
Corsair 500d with 3 x 120mm 2200rpm exhaust fans
H150i in push/pull (6fans) config
3900x
DDR4-3200mhz CL14 samsung BDIE.
AX850
RTX 2070

Bios vers 5406
Profile from Reous loaded (with BLCK disabled and CPPC core enabled). Although i'm not seeing those options anywhere, i guess they are set and hidden?
1usmus power profile (with CPPC, LOW CURRENT IDLE and GLOBAL C-STATE set in bios as required)

In terms of bios settings, I have:

ALL voltages stuff are untouched and left at auto
DOCP enabled for DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34
FCLK set to 1600mhz
TRC set to 48 (instead of 75)

Precision Boost Overdrive menu:
Precision Boost Overdrive [Enabled]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [200MHz]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]

AMD OVERCLOCKING menu (matching the other menu):
Overdrive: ADVANCED
POWER: MOTHERBOARD
SCALAR: AUTO
MAX CPU BOOST: 200Mhz
Throttle AUTO

DIGI+ VRM
CPU phase control: EXTREME
SOC power phase control: EXTREME
rest all on auto

I am not touching anything in ryzen master, i prefer to do things in bios (but if any improvement can only be done in ryzen master, i'll gladly try)
Here is what it shows on the main page: https://imgur.com/a/BkvpH4p

Here is what HWINFO shows : https://imgur.com/yU5Tdko

Thank you for your input!

Regards

bug


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some settings that maximized CD20 and other scores.


----------



## Martin Dolan

Martin Dolan said:


> All of this tried many times. All the fans run OK in other headers.


Just for the record. I replaced the motherboard under RMA. Everything works like a charm now.


----------



## gasolin

Will An Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240mm fit?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=319938&thumb=1


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Will An Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240mm fit?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=319938&thumb=1


Yes, a friend has one and I just ordered it too.


----------



## gasolin

Im thinking of going for the 280 version because of the extra cooling althought my price limit is what the 240 costs


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Im thinking of going for the 280 version because of the extra cooling althought my price limit is what the 240 costs


Not really needed for up to 3800x. even my old CM Nepton 140xl is keeping temps under70c.


----------



## gasolin

really?

I have my dual fan cpu cooler at such low rpm it's more or less silent,quiet all the time but i get up to 83 in prime 95 small fft but i also have to haven vcore pretty high 1.350 ish


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> really?
> 
> I have my dual fan cpu cooler at such low rpm it's more or less silent,quiet all the time but i get up to 83 in prime 95 small fft but i also have to haven vcore pretty high 1.350 ish


1.325v is most that's pushed under PBO. Best all core OC is 4.35GHz and for that it already needs 1.4v and temp can hit 78c under prolonged full load prime 95 small fft. or OCCT. I don't use it OC-ed much so it's not a problem with temps even over 80c. Low temps, about 62 - 65c are important only for PBO to function properly.


----------



## gasolin

oced i can get 4.1ghz but stock it's only 3.95ghz ish on all cores

Stock mine goes all the way up to 1.352 volt


----------



## p4block

So, this board had weird issues for a while (no resume from suspend, broken boot entries in linux) and overall weird behavior. I tried to fix it by mass flashing newer/old bioses and seeing if it worked. 

It pretty much did not. I started getting annoyed and flashed a 32MB bios's nvram partition (latest bios) while being on an older, 16MB bios. Mostly because afuefi is broken on this board and the bios appears to be 16MB even though the CAPs are 32... anyway.

That caused this beautiful CrashFree3 recovery screen:
https://i.imgur.com/KD0mkya.jpg

I looked around and found little to no info on how it actually works. ASUS support was not helpful at all and just linked generic instructions that I would bet were written in 1998.

Eventually I found a video from a guy with an ASUS B350 whatever and he got it to work by putting the usb on a specific port and using a specific bios version. 

The only issue is that it doesn't recognize any BIOS file, on USB drive, on any port, the bios in DVD drive or even the BIOS on an HDD. I've tried literally everything (100+ permutations or something like that) and it just hangs on that flashing cursor. 

A fun fact is that having a nvme drive in the first slot will cause the screen to get corrupted. 
https://i.imgur.com/n2emMyn.png

Has anyone ever got this to work on this board?


----------



## algida79

Even CrashFree3 may not be able to rollback to older versions once you have flashed a 32Mbit BIOS (v4406 and newer). By my understanding of the issue, the only way to do it on our board is using an external EEPROM programmer. :-/


----------



## p4block

algida79 said:


> Even CrashFree3 may not be able to rollback to older versions once you have flashed a 32Mbit BIOS (v4406 and newer). By my understanding of the issue, the only way to do it on our board is using an external EEPROM programmer. :-/


The weird thing is that CrashFree3 doesn't seem to even look for files in the drives, it's just blinking the cursor.

It could very well be in a broken state, thinking it has a 32MB bios while having a 16MB one, and not being able to flash neither.

I have an external programmer, my only issue is that the pinout for the flashing port on this board is a bit unknown. I found it on a random forum but I don't want to risk it 100%


----------



## p4block

I fixed it.

Found the flashing port pinout on a forum thread, posted by elmor on the rog forum.

Trimmed out the first 4 kilobytes of the bios on the website and got the true rom file. Flashed it using a lot of cable clamps. On my old Z97-AR it would've been much easier, just pull out the chip as it was socketed. 

Original serial number has been lost, could probably restore it with afuefi but I frankly don't care. Ethernet mac address is not stored with the chip unlike on intel platforms, so I didn't lose the mac address. 

Overall a pretty simple fix if you have the proper information, which ASUS won't give you given their systemic "user is an idiot" policy.


----------



## rdr09

Just noticed 6 of the 8 cores on my R7 2700 are boosting to 4.1GHz (highest boost at stock) at idle using BIOS 5406 and Win10 1909.


----------



## zbug

Any of you using this board + 3900x sometimes will get all fans, rbg etc on boot but the screen stays black and nothing happens? hard power off and power on again and it boots just normal. I get this like once every 20+ reboots maybe (first time in 1 month today)


----------



## Ipak

Yes, it happens a lot when i hibernate or sleep my pc. Usually fine with hard shutdown. 

Other things are great. 1866 fabric, 3733 cl16 ram, pbo with edc=1, rock solid stable, and pc is running 24/7 for almost month now with no problem.


----------



## zbug

Ipak said:


> Yes, it happens a lot when i hibernate or sleep my pc. Usually fine with hard shutdown.
> 
> Other things are great. 1866 fabric, 3733 cl16 ram, pbo with edc=1, rock solid stable, and pc is running 24/7 for almost month now with no problem.


Yeah i only hard shutdown but once in a while, the next boot does that. Guess its a "normal" behavior then


----------



## MrTomppa12345

Ipak said:


> Yes, it happens a lot when i hibernate or sleep my pc. Usually fine with hard shutdown.
> 
> Other things are great. 1866 fabric, 3733 cl16 ram, pbo with edc=1, rock solid stable, and pc is running 24/7 for almost month now with no problem.


hi what ram youre using?

thanks


----------



## Ipak

MrTomppa12345 said:


> hi what ram youre using?
> 
> thanks


G.Skill Flare X Black 2 x 8 GB, XMP is 3200 cl14,


----------



## fresh_04

zbug said:


> Any of you using this board + 3900x sometimes will get all fans, rbg etc on boot but the screen stays black and nothing happens? hard power off and power on again and it boots just normal. I get this like once every 20+ reboots maybe (first time in 1 month today)


I have a 3700X and I have the same problem (bios 5406). I bought a motherboard buzzer to investigate. When the problem occurs, there is no motherboard beep, only fans and power light on. After one or several resets the computer starts normaly (one beep for correct boot). I didn't have this problem with the previous bios. I opened a asus support case, their answer today : test with another hdd with a fresh system or rollback to the previous bios version... Is that even possible? When I upgraded to the 5406 version, I had a warning that said "no rollback possible".


----------



## MishelLngelo

Isn't it about time to streamline this BIOS ? Anybody heard anything about it ?. It's practically only 5220 with 1004b. Too many doubled entries and some that even don't do anything.


----------



## le4o360

Greetings friends! Is it worth buying this mainboard in 2020 (for around 190$)? I'm planning to use it with Ryzen 3600, with upgrade to 3800/3900 in mind. Is it have enough VRM for this? TY!


----------



## MishelLngelo

le4o360 said:


> Greetings friends! Is it worth buying this mainboard in 2020 (for around 190$)? I'm planning to use it with Ryzen 3600, with upgrade to 3800/3900 in mind. Is it have enough VRM for this? TY!


In my opinion it is worth it unless you need PCIe v4 that comes on x570 MBs and/or bells and whistles on high end MBs It's best of mid range boards.


----------



## iSayBoourns

Are there any fixes for the high voltages and 99.8 bclk yet for the 2700x? 

For the first couple months of owning the board I had 100.00 bclk and what seems like more reasonable voltages. Been fighting it the last 8 months or so since. 

Even with a -0.1 offset it’s constantly running at 1.412v - 1.456v. So without the offset I would be at 1.556v all the time. Doesn’t seem right. Temps are ok however (idle bounces around constantly between 27c - 36c up and down every second or so) I am just concerned with the voltage. 

Currently on 5220 bios. I don’t think it’s been right since moving off 4018 -4204 and by the time I moved off those it would not allow rolling back. 

Thanks


----------



## rdr09

iSayBoourns said:


> Are there any fixes for the high voltages and 99.8 bclk yet for the 2700x?
> 
> For the first couple months of owning the board I had 100.00 bclk and what seems like more reasonable voltages. Been fighting it the last 8 months or so since.
> 
> Even with a -0.1 offset it’s constantly running at 1.412v - 1.456v. So without the offset I would be at 1.556v all the time. Doesn’t seem right. Temps are ok however (idle bounces around constantly between 27c - 36c up and down every second or so) I am just concerned with the voltage.
> 
> Currently on 5220 bios. I don’t think it’s been right since moving off 4018 -4204 and by the time I moved off those it would not allow rolling back.
> 
> Thanks


For the bclk to stay close to 100, set the Custom CPU Core Ratio to MANUAL. I only have an R7 2700 and i set my vcore to an offset of - 0.03v. Still jumps to 1.46v. BUT, even without offset, vcore jumping to as high as 1.56v won't really hurt cos it only happens in such as brief moment. If your temps are fine, i would not be too concerned. I do use Windows Balance power option and set Minimum Processor State to 5%.


----------



## iSayBoourns

rdr09 said:


> iSayBoourns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any fixes for the high voltages and 99.8 bclk yet for the 2700x?
> 
> For the first couple months of owning the board I had 100.00 bclk and what seems like more reasonable voltages. Been fighting it the last 8 months or so since.
> 
> Even with a -0.1 offset itâ€™️s constantly running at 1.412v - 1.456v. So without the offset I would be at 1.556v all the time. Doesnâ€™️t seem right. Temps are ok however (idle bounces around constantly between 27c - 36c up and down every second or so) I am just concerned with the voltage.
> 
> Currently on 5220 bios. I donâ€™️t think itâ€™️s been right since moving off 4018 -4204 and by the time I moved off those it would not allow rolling back.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> For the bclk to stay close to 100, set the Custom CPU Core Ratio to MANUAL. I only have an R7 2700 and i set my vcore to an offset of - 0.03v. Still jumps to 1.46v. BUT, even without offset, vcore jumping to as high as 1.56v won't really hurt cos it only happens in such as brief moment. If your temps are fine, i would not be too concerned. I do use Windows Balance power option and set Minimum Processor State to 5%.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I’ve tried setting the ratio to manual (I saw you mention that in an earlier post) and it didn’t change it off of 99.8. 

HWiNFO64 says it’s always sitting at 1.412v - 1.456v and it would be higher without the offset. It’s never a brief moment. 

I also use windows balanced with 5% minimum. 

Perhaps I need to clear the cmos? 

At this point I’m almost considering getting a different mobo but fear it would just be the same thing elsewhere as well.


----------



## rdr09

iSayBoourns said:


> Thanks for the reply. I’ve tried setting the ratio to manual (I saw you mention that in an earlier post) and it didn’t change it off of 99.8.
> 
> HWiNFO64 says it’s always sitting at 1.412v - 1.456v and it would be higher without the offset. It’s never a brief moment.
> 
> I also use windows balanced with 5% minimum.
> 
> Perhaps I need to clear the cmos?
> 
> At this point I’m almost considering getting a different mobo but fear it would just be the same thing elsewhere as well.


That's weird. Before you set the Custom CPU Core to Manual was the BIOS set to Optimal Default? If not, set the BIOS to Optimal Default, then set the CPU Core to Manual. Before you do this Save the current setting to a Profile. I don't want to mess up your BIOS. The AI OC Tuner should be set to AUTO. I don't have an X version so i cannot test. I know with the R5 3600 that trick did not work either.

BTW, the difference in bclk from 99.8 to 100 is negligible.


----------



## desoto

My CPU 2700x works under 1.238 Volts with OC 4.1 GHz. Temp 35 idle and 45-50 C - gaming.


----------



## radier

Greetings,

Yesterday I have upgraded my build with WD Black SN750 1TB NVMe drive. What was weird is that the drive isn't visible in UEFI. It was detected in Windows 10 with no problem.
I have cloned my old Crucial MX500 250GB system drive and since then WD is showing in UEFI under BOOT device as it contains Windows Boot Manager and the system is booting properly.

Do you have any idea why NVMe is not shown as a device in UEFI?

BR,


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Yesterday I have upgraded my build with WD Black SN750 1TB NVMe drive. What was weird is that the drive isn't visible in UEFI. It was detected in Windows 10 with no problem.
> I have cloned my old Crucial MX50 250GB system drive and since then WD is showing in UEFI under BOOT device as it contains Windows Boot Manager and the system is booting properly.
> 
> Do you have any idea why NVMe is not shown as a device in UEFI?
> 
> BR,


Not really, but it's pretty common also confusing.


----------



## agpoli

Hello there!

I have a known serious issue, but couldn't find any solutions. Sometimes the CPU fan stops working, and not just the CPU_FAN1 is dead, all fan connectors are dead at the same time. Monitoring softwares couldn't report any CPU fan RPM when this happens and temperatures are skyrocketing and the system shuts down in minutes not to overheat. I've tried all BIOS versions (now I'm on the latest one), installed a clean Windows 10 with only the essential drivers from Asus, but if I try to use any monitoring software (HWInfo, AIDA64) this problem is appearing in minutes, sometimes hours or even days. It's unpredictable when it will happen, but it WILL happen. Anyone found a solution for this? I think I've read all about this issue over the internet, but couldn't find any soultions for.


----------



## rdr09

agpoli said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I have a known serious issue, but couldn't find any solutions. Sometimes the CPU fan stops working, and not just the CPU_FAN1 is dead, all fan connectors are dead at the same time. Monitoring softwares couldn't report any CPU fan RPM when this happens and temperatures are skyrocketing and the system shuts down in minutes not to overheat. I've tried all BIOS versions (now I'm on the latest one), installed a clean Windows 10 with only the essential drivers from Asus, but if I try to use any monitoring software (HWInfo, AIDA64) this problem is appearing in minutes, sometimes hours or even days. It's unpredictable when it will happen, but it WILL happen. Anyone found a solution for this? I think I've read all about this issue over the internet, but couldn't find any soultions for.


What monitoring software are you using?

I think you are the second owner that has brought this issue.


----------



## agpoli

rdr09 said:


> What monitoring software are you using?
> 
> I think you are the second owner that has brought this issue.


I wrote that but here it is again: mainly AIDA64, but this happens with HWInfo too. Even AISuite bugged when this happens. I'm not using them besides each other, only one of them runs at a time.

HWInfo forums are full of this bug, the developer said that it is a BIOS issue. Asus implemented WMI badly and it messes up the sensors and fans. The AIDA64 developer said the same. 6 BIOS came out since this issue firstly reported, and there is still no solution. This error also happens on most of X3x0 and X4x0 boards, only the high end boards seems unaffected.


----------



## rdr09

agpoli said:


> I wrote that but here it is again: mainly AIDA64, but this happens with HWInfo too. Even AISuite bugged when this happens. I'm not using them besides each other, only one of them runs at a time.
> 
> HWInfo forums are full of this bug, the developer said that it is a BIOS issue. Asus implemented WMI badly and it messes up the sensors and fans. The AIDA64 developer said the same. 6 BIOS came out since this issue firstly reported, and there is still no solution. This error also happens on most of X3x0 and X4x0 boards, only the high end boards seems unaffected.


Can you experiment and uninstall AI suite see if fixes the issue?


----------



## agpoli

rdr09 said:


> Can you experiment and uninstall AI suite see if fixes the issue?


I did a CMOS reset, switched off Aura and nothing else was modified in the BIOS, everything stock, even RAM. After that installed a brand new Windows 10 with the necessary drivers, nothing else. Tried these monitoring softwares one by one, but it doesn't matter, the issue still remains.


----------



## rdr09

agpoli said:


> I did a CMOS reset, switched off Aura and nothing else was modified in the BIOS, everything stock, even RAM. After that installed a brand new Windows 10 with the necessary drivers, nothing else. Tried these monitoring softwares one by one, but it doesn't matter, the issue still remains.


Did you uninstall AI Suite? I mean remove it from your system not just close it.


----------



## agpoli

rdr09 said:


> Did you uninstall AI Suite? I mean remove it from your system not just close it.


It wasn't even installed, I've used a clean Windows install.
First I've tried AIDA64 portable, CPU fan stopped. Reboot. Launched HWInfo portable, few hours later CPU fan stopped. At this point with the system still turned on, I've tried to plug the CPU fan to other fan headers, but all of them was dead.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I never had that problem, did you try to set Fan curve manually ? Start with 50% and let rip full speed at about 65c.


----------



## agpoli

MishelLngelo said:


> I never had that problem, did you try to set Fan curve manually ? Start with 50% and let rip full speed at about 65c.


I've used the Standard profile in the BIOS, but also tried to run the Q-Fan auto tuning thing too. Doesn't helped at all.
When my CPU Fan stops, its sensor reading completely disappears from every monitoring software, like it never even existed before, in AI Suite I could only see an "N/A". Only a reboot solves it. For a while...


----------



## The Sandman

agpoli said:


> It wasn't even installed, I've used a clean Windows install.
> First I've tried AIDA64 portable, CPU fan stopped. Reboot. Launched HWInfo portable, few hours later CPU fan stopped. At this point with the system still turned on, I've tried to plug the CPU fan to other fan headers, but all of them was dead.



IMHO it's either Bios or mobo at this point.
Does this mobo have Bios Flashback feature? (C6H here sorry) If so this is truly the only way to go.
I'd lean towards a corrupt/F'd Bios or bad mobo (RMA?)


On my setup (C6H/2700x) I had to stop at AGESA PinnaclePII-AM4 1.0.0.6 as later versions created to many bugs (fans, PBO etc) as they added newer CPUs.
It's not this way for everyone and very system specific.


Have you looked at a Mod Bios? https://www.overclock.net/forum/27309633-post366.html


I'll also leave this here in case you haven't seen it yet. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...s-how-update-bios-correctly.html#post26403470


----------



## agpoli

The Sandman said:


> IMHO it's either Bios or mobo at this point.
> Does this mobo have Bios Flashback feature? (C6H here sorry) If so this is truly the only way to go.
> I'd lean towards a corrupt/F'd Bios or bad mobo (RMA?)
> 
> 
> On my setup (C6H/2700x) I had to stop at AGESA PinnaclePII-AM4 1.0.0.6 as later versions created to many bugs (fans, PBO etc) as they added newer CPUs.
> It's not this way for everyone and very system specific.
> 
> 
> Have you looked at a Mod Bios? https://www.overclock.net/forum/27309633-post366.html
> 
> 
> I'll also leave this here in case you haven't seen it yet.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...s-how-update-bios-correctly.html#post26403470


No it hasn't got BIOS Flashback, it has the CrashFree BIOS 3 feature.

I haven't tried any modBIOS and it's a no go if I want to RMA this board. I think I will, I'm not trusting this board anymore.

This problem is now more than a years old, 6 BIOS versions came out since then. Its not acceptable to leave any board in a state like this, this is not the Asus I remembered. Only two things I can imagine, the don't want to fix it or they couldn't fix it.

HWInfo author about this issue: https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...ial-hwinfo-32-64-thread-198.html#post27800234
Also here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...-down-after-a-while-when-running-hwinfo.4961/

I could post the same statement from the AIDA64 developer if anyone interested, but its in hungarian language.


----------



## rdr09

agpoli said:


> No it hasn't got BIOS Flashback, it has the CrashFree BIOS 3 feature.
> 
> I haven't tried any modBIOS and it's a no go if I want to RMA this board. I think I will, I'm not trusting this board anymore.
> 
> This problem is now more than a years old, 6 BIOS versions came out since then. Its not acceptable to leave any board in a state like this, this is not the Asus I remembered. Only two things I can imagine, the don't want to fix it or they couldn't fix it.
> 
> HWInfo author about this issue: https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...ial-hwinfo-32-64-thread-198.html#post27800234
> Also here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...-down-after-a-while-when-running-hwinfo.4961/
> 
> I could post the same statement from the AIDA64 developer if anyone interested, but its in hungarian language.


This board should still be under warranty. One year? I would have given up the first week or so.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Agreed, BIOS is a mish-mash with some missing and some duplicated features. 5406 is just 5220 with 1004b AGESA. I thought that Asus will be more up to date with BIOS or they are expecting everybody to buy x570 instead.


----------



## agpoli

rdr09 said:


> This board should still be under warranty. One year? I would have given up the first week or so.


I have bought it in 2018 with 3 year warranty, there was no sign of this issue back then. When it appeared I felt lucky not to have the same issue, but it started happening a few times since then, and nowadays I experience it more frequently. I believed that Asus will be fixing this soon with a newer BIOS version, but I think I've waited long enough to see that they won't.
What are my choices? First, RMA. Second, choose another board, but which one? It's pretty hard to find another mobo that has the same feature set and a relatively good VRM even for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs. And not Asus branded for the first time in 20+ years.


----------



## rdr09

agpoli said:


> I have bought it in 2018 with 3 year warranty, there was no sign of this issue back then. When it appeared I felt lucky not to have the same issue, but it started happening a few times since then, and nowadays I experience it more frequently. I believed that Asus will be fixing this soon with a newer BIOS version, but I think I've waited long enough to see that they won't.
> What are my choices? First, RMA. Second, choose another board, but which one? It's pretty hard to find another mobo that has the same feature set and a relatively good VRM even for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs. And not Asus branded for the first time in 20+ years.


If i were in your place and after experiencing the same, i would go for another brand. No doubt. There are other brands that are reliable like MSI. RMA and if they send you a good replacement - sell it. Get an X570 series board.

Must just be pure hard luck. My experience is totally the opposite. Pretty much jump in every new bios without issues. Except ones where the boost was lacking. But even then, it did not affect gaming.

Like this MSI board:

https://www.newegg.com/msi-mpg-x570-gaming-plus/p/N82E16813144262?&quicklink=true


----------



## algida79

@agpoli, I had the same issue and was also considering changing to a different mobo. It almost drove me crazy because it took a very long time to discover what exactly was happening; multiple tries where I left the PC running Prime95 overnight to find it rebooted in the morning with no indications in Event Viewer; only discovered it after enabling file logging in HWiNFO64 and saw fan speeds going to 0 near the end of the log file.


I ended up keeping the mobo since the workaround is working OK for me (I have kept HWiNFO64 at the same version 6.14-3980 with the .ini modification) and I don't use other monitoring utilities.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> @agpoli, I had the same issue and was also considering changing to a different mobo. It almost drove me crazy because it took a very long time to discover what exactly was happening; multiple tries where I left the PC running Prime95 overnight to find it rebooted in the morning with no indications in Event Viewer; only discovered it after enabling file logging in HWiNFO64 and saw fan speeds going to 0 near the end of the log file.
> 
> 
> I ended up keeping the mobo since the workaround is working OK for me (I have kept HWiNFO64 at the same version 6.14-3980 with the .ini modification) and I don't use other monitoring utilities.


So the work around is using this older version of HWINFO? If you use other versions or any other app, the fans have a tendency to stop?


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are new 2.04.04.111 chipset drivers at AMD, seems that Ryzen power plan is fixed.


----------



## algida79

rdr09 said:


> So the work around is using this older version of HWINFO? If you use other versions or any other app, the fans have a tendency to stop?



The workaround is adding:
AsusWMI=0
in HWiNFO's ini file. Keeping it pegged at that older version is just for peace of mind.


Ever since testing and immediately uninstalling the Asus software (AISuite et al), I have not tried other monitoring apps. Or at least leaving them running for long; I might launch CPU-Z once in a blue moon and close it within a minute or so.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> There are new 2.04.04.111 chipset drivers at AMD, seems that Ryzen power plan is fixed.


I just installed the previous one (2.03.12) three days ago. Thanks.



algida79 said:


> The workaround is adding:
> AsusWMI=0
> in HWiNFO's ini file. Keeping it pegged at that older version is just for peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Ever since testing and immediately uninstalling the Asus software (AISuite et al), I have not tried other monitoring apps. Or at least leaving them running for long; I might launch CPU-Z once in a blue moon and close it within a minute or so.


Hopefully it works for @agpoli 's case.


----------



## PolRoger

agpoli said:


> I have bought it in 2018 with 3 year warranty, there was no sign of this issue back then. When it appeared I felt lucky not to have the same issue, but it started happening a few times since then, and nowadays I experience it more frequently. I believed that Asus will be fixing this soon with a newer BIOS version, but I think I've waited long enough to see that they won't.
> What are my choices? First, RMA. Second, choose another board, but which one? It's pretty hard to find another mobo that has the same feature set and a relatively good VRM even for Ryzen 3xxx CPUs. And not Asus branded for the first time in 20+ years.





algida79 said:


> @agpoli, I had the same issue and was also considering changing to a different mobo. It almost drove me crazy because it took a very long time to discover what exactly was happening; multiple tries where I left the PC running Prime95 overnight to find it rebooted in the morning with no indications in Event Viewer; only discovered it after enabling file logging in HWiNFO64 and saw fan speeds going to 0 near the end of the log file.
> 
> I ended up keeping the mobo since the workaround is working OK for me (I have kept HWiNFO64 at the same version 6.14-3980 with the .ini modification) and I don't use other monitoring utilities.


My sample of this board also exhibits "long run duration" fan speed issues as well. 

My board is from a newer production run that I purchased on 12/20/19 and it originally came loaded with a newer Ryzen AM4 combo AGESA not an earlier Ryzen+ BIOS. I bought it to run with my original 1700X as I was running an upgraded 3900X with my original CH6E setup under custom water. 

I was using this setup with either a mild overclock or at stock speeds along with the AMD Wraith Prism cooler from the 3900X to run World Community Grid 24/7 and couldn't figure out why the board would randomly shut down after a couple of days straight running?? I thought it might perhaps be a wonky/defective board sample but after much trouble shooting I think it is a BIOS related issue. The fans speeds slow down and or pause/stop causing the CPU to overheat and failsafe shut down. Reboots will reset things in BIOS more or less back to normal but long continuous running brings out this BIOS bug. 

I'll need to do some further testing but I suspect that the issue might be more related to an original Ryzen or Ryzen+ CPUS running with the newer Ryzen 3000 series combo BIOS. My next step is to install the 3900X in the Prime X470-Pro... Disable "Core Performance Boost" and test for this BIOS fan speed issue while running WCG at base/default 3.8GHz.
@algida79: What gen Ryzen are you running? Also have you found that if you do not run a monitoring program like HWiNFO64 then the bug won't appear?


----------



## agpoli

algida79 said:


> The workaround is adding:
> AsusWMI=0
> in HWiNFO's ini file. Keeping it pegged at that older version is just for peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Ever since testing and immediately uninstalling the Asus software (AISuite et al), I have not tried other monitoring apps. Or at least leaving them running for long; I might launch CPU-Z once in a blue moon and close it within a minute or so.


Already tried that, but didn't helped. You could also disable the "ASUS EC" monitoring which used to be another workaround, but that doesn't helped me either.

Another interesting thing is, if you disable WMI and Embedded Controller monitoring in AIDA64, you can monitor your VRM temperature.


----------



## algida79

PolRoger said:


> @*algida79* : What gen Ryzen are you running? Also have you found that if you do not run a monitoring program like HWiNFO64 then the bug won't appear?



Currently running a 2700X on it and a 2600 before that.


With no monitoring apps running the bug won't appear since there is no polling of the SuperIO/ITE chip taking place.


----------



## PolRoger

algida79 said:


> Currently running a 2700X on it and a 2600 before that.
> 
> With no monitoring apps running the bug won't appear since there is no polling of the SuperIO/ITE chip taking place.


Thanks, I'm an avid user of both HWinFO64 and AIDA64 (usually not both at the same time). I'm going to disable the WMI sensor in HWinFo64 and test again with my 1700X to see if that stops the bug.

I was somewhat aware or had read of complaints regarding fan speed issues with slowing down/stopping and the newer Ryzen BIOS but I hadn't actually encountered them before. My other setups are all under custom water with pumps and fan controllers running directly off the power supply. 

I still want to test a 3000 series chip on this board sample to see if the issue will also occur or be present with the newer Ryzen 2 gen?


----------



## algida79

PolRoger said:


> I still want to test a 3000 series chip on this board sample to see if the issue will also occur or be present with the newer Ryzen 2 gen?



The very nature of the issue suggests it should be independent of CPU gen. But you never know...


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> Currently running a 2700X on it and a 2600 before that.
> 
> 
> With no monitoring apps running the bug won't appear since there is no polling of the SuperIO/ITE chip taking place.


So the fans would behave normal without monitoring apps?

Have you tried HW Monitor?


----------



## algida79

rdr09 said:


> So the fans would behave normal without monitoring apps?
> 
> Have you tried HW Monitor?


Indeed they would.

I haven't tried HWMonitor as I think HWiNFO64 to be the better app overall.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> Indeed they would.
> 
> I haven't tried HWMonitor as I think HWiNFO64 to be the better app overall.


Maybe it is the case with your setup not with others having issue. If your system is running without issue by not using any monitoring app, then would it be prudent to just give up those apps? 

Anyway, i compared the readings between HWINFO and AIDA side by side yesterday and noticed both have WMI in them. Will check HW Monitor.


----------



## algida79

rdr09 said:


> Maybe it is the case with your setup not with others having issue. If your system is running without issue by not using any monitoring app, then would it be prudent to just give up those apps?


I feel no need to give them up atm. As already stated, the workaround for HWiNFO64 is working fine for me. I just hoped it would do the same for @agpoli.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> I feel no need to give them up atm. As already stated, the workaround for HWiNFO64 is working fine for me. I just hoped it would do the same for @agpoli.


HW Monitor is missing labels and readings, so not really a good alternative.


----------



## rdr09

Looks like our motherboard will be compatible with Ryzen 4000.

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-vermeer-desktop-cpus-compatible-existing-am4-motherboards/


----------



## fresh_04

agpoli said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I have a known serious issue, but couldn't find any solutions. Sometimes the CPU fan stops working, and not just the CPU_FAN1 is dead, all fan connectors are dead at the same time. Monitoring softwares couldn't report any CPU fan RPM when this happens and temperatures are skyrocketing and the system shuts down in minutes not to overheat. I've tried all BIOS versions (now I'm on the latest one), installed a clean Windows 10 with only the essential drivers from Asus, but if I try to use any monitoring software (HWInfo, AIDA64) this problem is appearing in minutes, sometimes hours or even days. It's unpredictable when it will happen, but it WILL happen. Anyone found a solution for this? I think I've read all about this issue over the internet, but couldn't find any soultions for.



Hi, again! I have the same problem (@post 852). My CPU fan stops randomly (Noctua NH-U12S) as soon as I use HWInfo64. I don't think this problem will be solved (known for more than a year and no resolution)... So I stopped using monitoring software and it seems to have solved it. 

I also have random boot issues (@post 998) since the last bios but it looks like it's coming from agesa 1.0.0.4 because all the motherboard manufacturers are affected. Only solution according to the asus support, the roolback to a previous version. 

This board is a good combo between amd and asus crap. I look forward to agesa 1.0.0.5!


----------



## rdr09

fresh_04 said:


> Hi, again! I have the same problem (@post 852). My CPU fan stops randomly (Noctua NH-U12S) as soon as I use HWInfo64. I don't think this problem will be solved (known for more than a year and no resolution)... So I stopped using monitoring software and it seems to have solved it.
> 
> I also have random boot issues (@post 998) since the last bios but it looks like it's coming from agesa 1.0.0.4 because all the motherboard manufacturers are affected. Only solution according to the asus support, the roolback to a previous version.
> 
> This board is a good combo between amd and asus crap. I look forward to agesa 1.0.0.5!


Can't you RMA the board?


----------



## fresh_04

rdr09 said:


> Can't you RMA the board?


If I RMA the board, at best I will have a new model but it will be the same model and therefore I will have the same problems. My only hope is future agesa (soon?)


----------



## rdr09

fresh_04 said:


> If I RMA the board, at best I will have a new model but it will be the same model and therefore I will have the same problems. My only hope is future agesa (soon?)


Majority of us here do not have the same issue. There are only a handful of you guys in this very thread, so there is a good chance you'd get a working one. Get an RMA, when you get one back, then sell it. Get a different brand.

I would not put up with that issue for a week at most.


----------



## PolRoger

Well I wanted to report back about my HWiNFO64 and ASUS WMI sensor issue (fans slowing down/stopping) which I mentioned (in previous post#1029/1032). 

I went ahead and disabled the WMI sensor in HWiNFO64 and have been testing/running WCG 24/7 on this setup since 04/08/20 with no further problems from the bug. I don't get the ASUS WMI sensor readings when it is disabled but all the other HWiNFO readings still work fine. If I do need to see the ASUS WMI sensor info I can always enable/disable them for a quick reading.

Good to have a work around for it... And so far no other issues with my motherboard.


----------



## npapanik

Very disappointed with the VRM cooling... I don't know were Asus did their QA testing, in the N. Pole maybe? I have removed the plastic cover but still I am getting random shutdowns. Ambient temperature now in Greece is very high at 31C, which certainly does not help, and I am [email protected] with both CPU and GPU. Case has two intake and two exhaust 140mm Silent Wings 3 fans. Even with an open case the PC will eventually shutdown by itself. I think I am gonna buy a B550 and get rid this piece of garbage!


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Very disappointed with the VRM cooling... I don't know were Asus did their QA testing, in the N. Pole maybe? I have removed the plastic cover but still I am getting random shutdowns. Ambient temperature now in Greece is very high at 31C, which certainly does not help, and I am [email protected] with both CPU and GPU. Case has two intake and two exhaust 140mm Silent Wings 3 fans. Even with an open case the PC will eventually shutdown by itself. I think I am gonna buy a B550 and get rid this piece of garbage!


You do know 550 is only for Gen 3, right?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I've never seen over 65c on VRM, even when overclocked to 4.3GHz.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> I've never seen over 65c on VRM, even when overclocked to 4.3GHz.


Highest i've seen is 40c. Haven't seen 45c. Got my 2700 oc'ed to 4GHz. Power package reaching 140w when all cores are rendering.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> You do know 550 is only for Gen 3, right?



Yeah of course, I have a R5 3600 (my specs in the signature)


----------



## npapanik

MishelLngelo said:


> I've never seen over 65c on VRM, even when overclocked to 4.3GHz.


How do you measure VRM temps, my Asus does not have a VRM temp sensor...


----------



## npapanik

Check the temps with an *open case*. If I close it, PCH goes to around ~62C and Motherboard ~57C.


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Check the temps with an *open case*. If I close it, PCH goes to around ~62C and Motherboard ~57C.


Yah, your Tdie seems high. Should be closer to cpu temp.

Get a X570 in case really need to replace your motherboard. The R5 3600 will not work on the B550. And your GPU hotspot is close to the limit of 110c.

This is just realbench. Probably not even close to folding but check my temps anyway. That's at a 135w power package. 

You need to undervolt both cpu and gpu at safe voltages if you can't manage your ambient temp.

EDIT: Your NVME drive is kinda hot too. Did you remove the protective film from the thermal pad before installing it? Temp should be less than 40c.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> Yah, your Tdie seems high. Should be closer to cpu temp.
> 
> Get a X570 in case really need to replace your motherboard. The R5 3600 will not work on the B550. And your GPU hotspot is close to the limit of 110c.
> 
> This is just realbench. Probably not even close to folding but check my temps anyway. That's at a 135w power package.
> 
> You need to undervolt both cpu and gpu at safe voltages if you can't manage your ambient temp.
> 
> EDIT: Your NVME drive is kinda hot too. Did you remove the protective film from the thermal pad before installing it? Temp should be less than 40c.


R5 3600 will work on B550 chipset https://www.amd.com/en/chipsets/b550
Imagine that while folding, with the current 30C ambient temp, my PC outs around 80W from the CPU and 240W from the GPU. That creates a lot of heat! All components including the nVME get hot due to the high temps in the case (of course I have removed the film from the thermal pad). The MP510 has a warning temp of 70C and a critical one of 90C, so I am not worrying.

What is pissing me off is that the this mobo does not alert me before shutting down by itself.


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> R5 3600 will work on B550 chipset (https://www.amd.com/en/chipsets/b550)
> Imagine that while folding, with the current 30C ambient temp, my PC outs around 80W from the CPU and 240W from the GPU. That creates a lot of heat! All components including the nVME get hot due to the high temps in the case (of course I have removed the film from the thermal pad). The MP510 has a warning temp of 70C and a critical one of 90C, so I am not worrying.
> 
> What is pissing me off is that the this mobo does not alert me before shutting down by itself.


That link is broken but i think you are right. All that heat generated and the high ambient are really hurting your system. Have you tried undervolting? 

For the cpu, if it is at stock, try a negative offset of 0.03v. For the gpu using Radeon app, just lower the vertical line. If stock is say 1.2v, go down to 1.15v (i'm using navi as an example) not sure about Vega.

Blue arrow is an estimate value of 1115mv. The broken red line is stock of 1200mv.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> That link is broken but i think you are right. All that heat generated and the high ambient are really hurting your system. Have you tried undervolting?
> 
> For the cpu, if it is at stock, try a negative offset of 0.03v. For the gpu using Radeon app, just lower the vertical line. If stock is say 1.2v, go down to 1.15v (i'm using navi as an example) not sure about Vega.
> 
> Blue arrow is an estimate value of 1115mv. The broken red line is stock of 1200mv.


R5 3600 is stock with PBO enabled. But the main heat source is the Vega. I will try undervolting it. 

I would really like to know which sensor triggers the shutdown.

I closed the case again and started folding. Ambient temp is 31.9C :devil:

Data:
CPU: 82C (Tdie 95C)
GPU: 78C
Motheboard: 54C
Chipset: 65C
CPU and case fans are working @100% 

I have closed HWinfo64 and monitoring through AiSuite. So far nothing...


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> R5 3600 is stock with PBO enabled. But the main heat source is the Vega. I will try undervolting it.
> 
> I would really like to know which sensor triggers the shutdown.
> 
> I closed the case again and started folding. Ambient temp is 31.9C :devil:
> 
> Data:
> CPU: 82C (Tdie 95C)
> GPU: 78C
> Motheboard: 54C
> Chipset: 65C
> CPU and case fans are working @100%
> 
> I have closed HWinfo64 and monitoring through AiSuite. So far nothing...


I think i see the issue. You are folding for the wrong team. kid kid.

NOTE: Save a profile of your current settings before doing the step below. 

Just a suggestion. Uninstall AI Suite or do not use it at all. Reset it. Go to BIOS and set optimized default, then set a negative offset for the CPU voltage of -0.03v. Set the ram as before.

The negative offset will prevent your cpu's voltage from jumping to 1.46v. This should not stop the cores from running at 3800MHz folding. 

I was also gonna suggest reversing the air flow in your case but im not sure how it will affect the vega. What seems to be happening is the hot air generated by the gpu cannot leave the case right away.

But 31c is . . . how can you stand it? It is 31c outside where i live.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> I think i see the issue. You are folding for the wrong team. kid kid.
> 
> NOTE: Save a profile of your current settings before doing the step below.
> 
> Just a suggestion. Uninstall AI Suite or do not use it at all. Reset it. Go to BIOS and set optimized default, then set a negative offset for the CPU voltage of -0.03v. Set the ram as before.
> 
> The negative offset will prevent your cpu's voltage from jumping to 1.46v. This should not stop the cores from running at 3800MHz folding.
> 
> I was also gonna suggest reversing the air flow in your case but im not sure how it will affect the vega. What seems to be happening is the hot air generated by the gpu cannot leave the case right away.
> 
> But 31c is . . . how can you stand it? It is 31c outside where i live.


I think the humidity, which is very low (43%) makes 31C bearable.

I never use AISuite, I just tested to see if it was a SW issue, but no the PC shutdown after an hour or so.

Did the negative offset for 0.03125 for the CPU and the Auto Undervolt for the GPU. Temps however remain the same: 56C motherboard, 65C Chipset. Waiting to see when it will happen again...


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> I think the humidity, which is very low (43%) makes 31C bearable.
> 
> I never use AISuite, I just tested to see if it was a SW issue, but no the PC shutdown after an hour or so.
> 
> Did the negative offset for 0.03125 for the CPU and the Auto Undervolt for the GPU. Temps however remain the same: 56C motherboard, 65C Chipset. Waiting to see when it will happen again...


I see. We have more of a dry heat in our area.

Can not see from the pic how many fans you have in front. With the type of gpu cooler you have it might benefit your system to have negative pressure. To have more fans sucking air from inside the case. But it looks like you have one fan sucking air from one end and exhausting it on the other end.

EDIT: You said you have two intakes. If you can experiment and reverse the flow.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> I see. We have more of a dry heat in our area.
> 
> Can not see from the pic how many fans you have in front. With the type of gpu cooler you have it might benefit your system to have negative pressure. To have more fans sucking air from inside the case. But it looks like you have one fan sucking air from one end and exhausting it on the other end.


Two 140mm intake fans in the front and two 140mm exhaust fans (one in the back and one at the top)


----------



## algida79

npapanik said:


> I think the humidity, which is very low (43%) makes 31C bearable.
> 
> I never use AISuite, I just tested to see if it was a SW issue, but no the PC shutdown after an hour or so.
> 
> Did the negative offset for 0.03125 for the CPU and the Auto Undervolt for the GPU. Temps however remain the same: 56C motherboard, 65C Chipset. Waiting to see when it will happen again...



This whole thing with the inexplicable shutdowns seems rather familiar, so I have to ask; do you, by any chance, leave HWiNFO64 or other monitoring apps running in the background?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400016
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400036
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-104.html#post28415976
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-105.html#post28419320


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Two 140mm intake fans in the front and two 140mm exhaust fans (one in the back and one at the top)


So there is one at the top blowing air into the gpu?

BTW, how stable is that RAM kit? I assume set using docp/xmp. Folding is like P95 or even worst. I could be sensing instability.


----------



## npapanik

algida79 said:


> This whole thing with the inexplicable shutdowns seems rather familiar, so I have to ask; do you, by any chance, leave HWiNFO64 or other monitoring apps running in the background?
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400016
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400036
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-104.html#post28415976
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-105.html#post28419320


I always have HWiNFO64 running, with EC and AsusWMI disabled.

Currently I am testing with no monitors running.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> So there is one at the top blowing air into the gpu?
> 
> BTW, how stable is that RAM kit? I assume set using docp/xmp. Folding is like P95 or even worst. I could be sensing instability.


Yes the top fan blows cold air into the GPU and the bottom to the CPU.

RAM is not the issue here (I can run memtest for hours) . I am not getting BSODs just the PC just shutdowns...


----------



## npapanik

algida79 said:


> This whole thing with the inexplicable shutdowns seems rather familiar, so I have to ask; do you, by any chance, leave HWiNFO64 or other monitoring apps running in the background?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400016
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-103.html#post28400036
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-104.html#post28415976
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...70-pro-issues-successes-105.html#post28419320



You are *ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!!* After running for 15 hours [email protected] with closed case and NO MONITORS RUNNING nothing happened! 100% stable.

Next steps: 
1. Uninstalled Asus AI Suite and Asus Aura, restarted
2. Manually deleted two Asus services that were still there (???) (Asus Fan Control & Asus Com Service).
3. Deleted Asus folder from "Program Files" and "Program Files x86" (namely ASUS and Lightning)
4. Deleted Asus folder from "ProgramData"
5. Deleted Asus folder from c:\Users\_USER_\AppData\Local\
6. Deleted registry key from "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ASUS" and "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\ASUS"

Re-installed Asus Aura only and started running again with HWiNFO64. I will report on the results.

Many thanks again!!!


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> You are *ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!!!* After running for 15 hours [email protected] with closed case and NO MONITORS RUNNING nothing happened! 100% stable.
> 
> Next steps:
> 1. Uninstalled Asus AI Suite and Asus Aura
> 2. Manually deleted two Asus services that were still there (???) (Asus Fan Control & Asus Com Service).
> 3. Deleted Asus folder from "Program Files" and "Program Files x86" (namely ASUS and Lightning)
> 4. Deleted Asus folder from "ProgramData"
> 5. Deleted Asus folder from c:\Users\_USER_\AppData\Local\
> 6. Deleted registry key from "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ASUS" and "Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\ASUS"
> 
> Re-installed Asus Aura only and started running again with HWiNFO64. I will report on the results.
> 
> Many thanks again!!!


Cool. Did you reset your undervolts?


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> Cool. Did you reset your undervolts?


Yes I did. Running now with just HWiNFO64... Wait and see.


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Yes I did. Running now with just HWiNFO64... Wait and see.


Nice. So, you are testing that it might be HWINFO or A Suit causing the shotdown?

BTW, i want to visit your country after this crazy pandemic, which might turn into an endemic. Are you folding to fight COVID?


----------



## umeng2002

Asus and HWinfo don't play well together.


----------



## Shawnb99

umeng2002 said:


> Asus and HWinfo don't play well together.



Since when? Never has any issues with it


----------



## Ipak

Problem is specific to this exact motherboard (prime x470 pro). 

I also have problems with random shutdowns, its either of 3 things, Vega 64 hardware acceleration bug (its known issue in drivers), unstable PBO or unstable Ram. I dont have patience to run all stock ;P as it can be as rare as once per month.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> Nice. So, you are testing that it might be HWINFO or A Suit causing the shotdown?
> 
> BTW, i want to visit your country after this crazy pandemic, which might turn into an endemic. Are you folding to fight COVID?


Exactly, two hours now running with HWinFO64, no problems whatsoever, It will be conclusive after 24h though...

re BTW: yeap folding for COVID19, here in Greece we had the lockdown earlier than everybody else resulting in only 165 deaths so far with average age 75 years (~10,000,000 population). We will see how this plays out... Send me a PM when you start planning so I can guide you.


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Exactly, two hours now running with HWinFO64, no problems whatsoever, It will be conclusive after 24h though...
> 
> re BTW: yeap folding for COVID19, here in Greece we had the lockdown earlier than everybody else resulting in only 165 deaths so far with average age 75 years (~10,000,000 population). We will see how this plays out... Send me a PM when you start planning so I can guide you.


Thank you. 

I've used Ai Suit before with no issue but i heard others ran into problems. Same with HWINFO.

Wow. Relative to others the number of casualties speak well to the response taken. In the US some states fared better but still high. Like in Florida, about 2,000 deaths is still better than places like NYC and New Jersey.


----------



## npapanik

Shawnb99 said:


> Since when? Never has any issues with it


I think he meant AI Suite and HWinfo...


----------



## algida79

@npapanik, if you want definitive proof that the shutdowns were caused by HWiNFO64 accessing the motherboard sensors via WMI, you can do what I did and enable logging of sensor values to a CSV file. After a shutdown happens, you would see at the end of the file CPU temperatures climbing up significantly, which triggers a thermal protection shutdown.


----------



## rdr09

algida79 said:


> @npapanik, if you want definitive proof that the shutdowns were caused by HWiNFO64 accessing the motherboard sensors via WMI, you can do what I did and enable logging of sensor values to a CSV file. After a shutdown happens, you would see at the end of the file CPU temperatures climbing up significantly, which triggers a thermal protection shutdown.


Can't you set that thermal protection on or off? So in a way HWINFO is protecting the system. I have a BIOSTAR Z77 motherboard with that feature. I set the thermal shutdown to 85c in case the cpu cooler's fan fail.

If you turn it off, then nothing will protect the component overheating.


----------



## npapanik

algida79 said:


> @npapanik, if you want definitive proof that the shutdowns were caused by HWiNFO64 accessing the motherboard sensors via WMI, you can do what I did and enable logging of sensor values to a CSV file. After a shutdown happens, you would see at the end of the file CPU temperatures climbing up significantly, which triggers a thermal protection shutdown.


I had done exactly that and nothing of this sort was recorded. Imagine that the excel file that I have created afterwards was 25MB, ~48,000 rows... I think in my case the Asus FAN service (which was running even though AI Suite was closed) and HWiNFO64 created a situation where a faulty signal (either stopped fan or high temp) was sent to the motherboard and caused the shutdown. I have used the "MAX" formula to look in the 48,000 rows for max CPU, GPU temp as well as fan speeds and there was NO suspect value anywhere!

If you want take a look: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P91JaPDOmrX2FcfyPNXcq4O4Nb06WfvP/view?usp=sharing


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> Can't you set that thermal protection on or off? So in a way HWINFO is protecting the system. I have a BIOSTAR Z77 motherboard with that feature. I set the thermal shutdown to 85c in case the cpu cooler's fan fail.
> 
> If you turn it off, then nothing will protect the component overheating.


It is definitely not a thermal issue read my post above.


----------



## umeng2002

No, even with my old 990fx Sabertooth, these Asus boards don't like HWinfo probing the IC that monitors the fan speeds, Vreg temps, etc.


----------



## algida79

rdr09 said:


> Can't you set that thermal protection on or off? So in a way HWINFO is protecting the system. I have a BIOSTAR Z77 motherboard with that feature. I set the thermal shutdown to 85c in case the cpu cooler's fan fail.
> 
> If you turn it off, then nothing will protect the component overheating.


If you are implying that HWiNFO is deliberately causing the shutdown, I don't think it is the case. Nowadays, such protection mechanisms are present within the CPUs themselves, in addition to whatever other protections are provided by the motherboards and VRMs.
@npapanik, I'll have a look at the file. It may be that you had set a large logging interval and the aberrant values were not captured quickly enough.


----------



## npapanik

umeng2002 said:


> No, even with my old 990fx Sabertooth, these Asus boards don't like HWinfo probing the IC that monitors the fan speeds, Vreg temps, etc.


Now when you install HWinFO64 on an Asus board it puts two settings on its ini file to disable the embedded controller direct read and the lousy Asus WMI implementation (namely EC=0 and AsusWMI=0)


----------



## npapanik

algida79 said:


> If you are implying that HWiNFO is deliberately causing the shutdown, I don't think it is the case. Nowadays, such protection mechanisms are present within the CPUs themselves, in addition to whatever other protections are provided by the motherboards and VRMs.
> 
> @npapanik, I'll have a look at the file. It may be that you had set a large logging interval and the aberrant values were not captured quickly enough.


2 sec intervals.


----------



## umeng2002

npapanik said:


> Now when you install HWinFO64 on an Asus board it puts two settings on its ini file to disable the embedded controller direct read and the lousy Asus WMI implementation (namely EC=0 and AsusWMI=0)


I know, I enable them sometimes so I can read them with HWinfo. To be clear, I've only had a few issues when I enabled that monitoring (and that issue with the USB 3 controller).

On a side note, AMD announced Zen 3 will be coming to X470 and B450 on a beta BIOS. I hope Asus enables this on our Prime mobos.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1580...ryzen-4000-cpus-on-b450-and-x470-motherboards


----------



## npapanik

umeng2002 said:


> I know, I enable them sometimes so I can read them with HWinfo. To be clear, I've only had a few issues when I enabled that monitoring (and that issue with the USB 3 controller).
> 
> On a side note, AMD announced Zen 3 will be coming to X470 and B450 on a beta BIOS. I hope Asus enables this on our Prime mobos.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/1580...ryzen-4000-cpus-on-b450-and-x470-motherboards


Excellent news!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our board has 256Mb - 32MB BIOS so we shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## rdr09

Excellent news indeed!

Because of this i will be buying not only a Ryzen 4000 but a B550 motherboard as well. Might go with MSI this time around.


----------



## mollikolli

So how confident are you guys Asus will supply the Zen 3 BIOS for us?


----------



## umeng2002

mollikolli said:


> So how confident are you guys Asus will supply the Zen 3 BIOS for us?


Well the fact that there will be BIOS released for X470 by AMD means it might be possible to mod some to work on the Prime board if Asus gets lazy... which they probably will.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mollikolli said:


> So how confident are you guys Asus will supply the Zen 3 BIOS for us?


Heck, not even this latest BIOS is perfected yet, my hopes for Zan3 are so low I have to look it up in a well.


----------



## algida79

I've been watching the coverage of GamersNexus on the subject. Steve Burke mentioned more than once that MSI was the sole board manufacturer pushing AMD to provide Zen3 code updates for older chipsets, with Asus pushing in the opposite direction. This says it all, really. :-/


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Excellent news!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our board has 256Mb - 32MB BIOS so we shouldn't have any problem.


How is it going? Find the real culprit yet?


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> How is it going? Find the real culprit yet?


Last crash was yesterday at 13:23. Since then it is running without problems. No monitor tools are running. I am still not convinced of its stability.


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> Last crash was yesterday at 13:23. Since then it is running without problems. No monitor tools are running. I am still not convinced of its stability.


Still a mystery. Shutdowns are normally caused by insufficient power (PSU) or heat. Never really had any issue with both Ai Suit and HWINFO. Not sure what those ini files do never seen them.

Check your temps again randomly, esp the gpu hotspot temp. Normally it would just throttle not cause shutdown, though.

Alternatively, you can use HW Monitor just for random checks.

EDIT: Just checked. HW Monitor does not sense GPU temp. GPUZ does. It could be GPU driver related, too.

If your PSU has OTP, then it might be being triggered.

Apologies for the multi edit. But if it is the PSU overheating, then it might help to strap an additional fan on the outlet side to help cool it down.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Last instability I had was when when I tried to correct voltages with too much of negative voltage offset, had to settle for -0.0325 and since than it's rock stable.


----------



## npapanik

rdr09 said:


> Still a mystery. Shutdowns are normally caused by insufficient power (PSU) or heat. Never really had any issue with both Ai Suit and HWINFO. Not sure what those ini files do never seen them.
> 
> Check your temps again randomly, esp the gpu hotspot temp. Normally it would just throttle not cause shutdown, though.
> 
> Alternatively, you can use HW Monitor just for random checks.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked. HW Monitor does not sense GPU temp. GPUZ does. It could be GPU driver related, too.
> 
> If your PSU has OTP, then it might be being triggered.
> 
> Apologies for the multi edit. But if it is the PSU overheating, then it might help to strap an additional fan on the outlet side to help cool it down.


The thing now is that the ambient temp has dropped to normal levels (24C) so if it was an overheating issue I cannot verify right now...

There is serious problem with ASUS's sensors implementation on the X470:
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/temperatures-after-bios-update-not-shown-anymore-asus-prime-x470-pro.5921/#post-22483


----------



## rdr09

npapanik said:


> The thing now is that the ambient temp has dropped to normal levels (24C) so if it was an overheating issue I cannot verify right now...
> 
> There is serious problem with ASUS's sensors implementation on the X470:
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/temperatures-after-bios-update-not-shown-anymore-asus-prime-x470-pro.5921/#post-22483


The last time i saw a voltage reading of the chipset was last August 2019. It was always under 50c, so i figured it is no big deal if the sensor is gone. 

Anyway, i know others are having issue with fans, which happen to be one of the features this motherboard excels at. My fans are all set in auto except the one for the AIO, which is set to pwm. The cpu fan is set to smoothing with a time of 15sec. At idle or just browsing they are perfectly silent. Gaming, the ac is louder, so still can't hear them. One chasis fan is not showing up, though. Using 6 of the 7 headers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't have no problems with fans, each header (all are PWM) is set to manual curve except for AiO_Pump which is not adjustable but it needs to go full speed all the time for this cooler. The cpu fan is set to smoothing with a time of 5sec. because of small capacity of coolant in this AiO otherwise temps jumps too high (75c) under sudden loads and than gradually fall down.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> I don't have no problems with fans, each header (all are PWM) is set to manual curve except for AiO_Pump which is not adjustable but it needs to go full speed all the time for this cooler. The cpu fan is set to smoothing with a time of 5sec. because of small capacity of coolant in this AiO otherwise temps jumps too high (75c) under sudden loads and than gradually fall down.


I assume it works to your liking. I know other brands have similar feature just not sure it will work just as good or worst. May have to check my MSI A320. 

Something else to consider when picking a new 500 series board. The Prime X570 Pro for sure is just as good.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I assume it works to your liking. I know other brands have similar feature just not sure it will work just as good or worst. May have to check my MSI A320.
> 
> Something else to consider when picking a new 500 series board. The Prime X570 Pro for sure is just as good.


Yes, I would definitively buy this with x570, all were at top of middle class MBs. Except most probably I'll just get 3900/3950x when they get cheaper.


----------



## xeizo

My X470 Prime is very stable, I have been folding Covid-19 for eight weeks 24/7 now. Using a 3700X and a GTX1070. It just works.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1128449

(I wasn't tagged by the script until 19th of April, but I started in March)

My play-PC is another one with 3900X


----------



## umeng2002

Mmm... just noticed that turning on CPU virtualization makes the bus speed vary. Bus spread spectrum?


----------



## desoto

Is it worth to update BIOS version 5406 being on CPU 2700X? Right now I stopped on 5220.


----------



## MishelLngelo

desoto said:


> Is it worth to update BIOS version 5406 being on CPU 2700X? Right now I stopped on 5220.


Only difference between 5220 and 5406 is AGESA code 1003abba to 1004b. It just so happened that I switched from 5220 to 5406 same day I bought 3700x to install instead of my 2700x, When I run tests with2700x and 5406 only difference i could see is minimally lowered initial and maximum CPU voltage. everything else was same. I was even able to use all same saved settings when I switched to 3700x. 
So yes, you can safely update to 5406, won't change much and you will have latest BIOS and AGESA.


----------



## Rayleighzero

Anyone having issues with the new Chipset drivers.. 2.04.28.626 or 2.05.04.352.. Just installed (2.04.28.626) over the ASUS (19.30.28) and got a BSOD within the First day.. Im also rocking the new Win 10 2004.. no issues on the last week on that one.. and got the Page File Reduced to 200mb initial size so i didnt got the dumbfile to check the BSOD :C


----------



## umeng2002

No


----------



## fresh_04

Rayleighzero said:


> Anyone having issues with the new Chipset drivers.. 2.04.28.626 or 2.05.04.352.. Just installed (2.04.28.626) over the ASUS (19.30.28) and got a BSOD within the First day.. Im also rocking the new Win 10 2004.. no issues on the last week on that one.. and got the Page File Reduced to 200mb initial size so i didnt got the dumbfile to check the BSOD :C



No problem. I just had to update the gpio driver myself with the device manager, it was stuck on the .124 version (the correct version is .126).


Has anyone tested Power Reporting Deviation on our motherboard with the latest agesa?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

fresh_04 said:


> No problem. I just had to update the gpio driver myself with the device manager, it was stuck on the .124 version (the correct version is .126).
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested Power Reporting Deviation on our motherboard with the latest agesa?


Tested today, CPU is a 2700X with PBO, running the latest Bios.

I get 100.5% - looks good


----------



## desoto

I don't understand, starting with BIOS 5220 my score in Cinebench R20 is going down (Ryzen 2700X). Today I updated BIOS 5406, the same result, very low score. Before (with BIOS 4xxx series) my CPU score was fine. I didn't change my hardware since that time. After updating the fresh BIOS I scored in Cinebench R20 first by default settings and after I raised DDR4 to 3200MHz (the others settings in BIOS by default) - still low results. In Cinebench R20 with DDR4 3200MHz - 3381 score, the result like on Ryzen 1700X. I've checked with HWiNFO my clock speed, during the test the maximum clock speed was 3,9 GHz, Voltage - 1.28V, Temp - 65C. When CPU is idle, the maximum clock speed - 4.1 GHz, Voltage - 1.35V. It's strange, under loading voltage is less than in idle. But before with BIOS 4xxx everything was OK. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## algida79

@desoto

AMD CBS => is "Core Performance Boost" disabled by any chance?


----------



## desoto

All section except DDR are set by default. Core Performance Boost - auto. If I will disable it the CPU can't to boost and stay under 4GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://wccftech.com/msi-rolls-out-agesa-1-0-0-6-bios-firmware-for-amd-300-400-motherboards/


----------



## M4xson

Hi all! I joined this forum as there is this thread where people are still talking about my motherboard. I'm having trouble ironing out some cold boot issues with mine.



MishelLngelo said:


> https://wccftech.com/msi-rolls-out-agesa-1-0-0-6-bios-firmware-for-amd-300-400-motherboards/


I'm wondering when Asus will release a new BIOS for us. I have some small hope a new BIOS will fix my issue. Either that or I can try a 4000 series CPU instead.


----------



## fresh_04

M4xson said:


> Hi all! I joined this forum as there is this thread where people are still talking about my motherboard. I'm having trouble ironing out some cold boot issues with mine.
> 
> I'm wondering when Asus will release a new BIOS for us. I have some small hope a new BIOS will fix my issue. Either that or I can try a 4000 series CPU instead.



Hi, welcome to the club... This problem started for me at agesa version 1.0.0.4b. By misfortune do you have any 3200 ram with micron chips like me? No idea if Asus will release agesa version 1.0.0.5 or 1.0.0.6 which solve this problem. 

At moment Asus has not released version 1.0.0.5 and version 1.0.0.6 beta is only available for the ROG Crosshair VII Hero. Maybe in the next six months... or never...


----------



## rdr09

Rayleighzero said:


> Anyone having issues with the new Chipset drivers.. 2.04.28.626 or 2.05.04.352.. Just installed (2.04.28.626) over the ASUS (19.30.28) and got a BSOD within the First day.. Im also rocking the new Win 10 2004.. no issues on the last week on that one.. and got the Page File Reduced to 200mb initial size so i didnt got the dumbfile to check the BSOD :C


Do you mean installing the new driver over the old? If so, I had to uninstall the old one first before i can install the new. Learned it from a member here.


----------



## Rayleighzero

rdr09 said:


> Do you mean installing the new driver over the old? If so, I had to uninstall the old one first before i can install the new. Learned it from a member here.


i mean uninstalling everything then installing the asus chipset and then the Latest AMD Chipset on top of the asus one.. what do u guys think about that.. good/dumb ?


----------



## rdr09

Rayleighzero said:


> i mean uninstalling everything then installing the asus chipset and then the Latest AMD Chipset on top of the asus one.. what do u guys think about that.. good/dumb ?


Oh noes, do not use the one in Asus. Just the one in AMD site.

I just checked, my chipset driver is one from Dec 2019. Only time i update is when there is a new BIOS.


----------



## Szwarcu

Hello guys!

I have a problem with 3800X boost clocks. While running Cinebench R20 or some other loads like Sony Vegas or rendering, maximum what Ryzen Master reports is 4175 MHz. My temperatures while heavly stressed are ~66*C and the bios is the lastest one. Wierd thing is that I get pretty good results of ~5020 points. Can anyone tell me if something similar is happening to him as well? Where is my 4500MHz even on single core?
PS
I improved boost clocks (25MHz increase) and scores by doing UV of -0,1V. Totally stock experience was even worse.
Cheers!


----------



## M4xson

fresh_04 said:


> Hi, welcome to the club... This problem started for me at agesa version 1.0.0.4b. By misfortune do you have any 3200 ram with micron chips like me?


Yes I had Micron E die. I'm trying some Samsung B-die at the moment and it's not 100% better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Szwarcu said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a problem with 3800X boost clocks. While running Cinebench R20 or some other loads like Sony Vegas or rendering, maximum what Ryzen Master reports is 4175 MHz. My temperatures while heavly stressed are ~66*C and the bios is the lastest one. Wierd thing is that I get pretty good results of ~5020 points. Can anyone tell me if something similar is happening to him as well? Where is my 4500MHz even on single core?
> PS
> I improved boost clocks (25MHz increase) and scores by doing UV of -0,1V. Totally stock experience was even worse.
> Cheers!


Did you look in HWinfo64, RM is pretty slow to react.


----------



## Szwarcu

Cinebench R20 test lasts for quite a few seconds and RM updates every half of a second or so. HWinfo64 is slower to react actually but here you go:
PS
Temp during the test is ~67*C


----------



## MishelLngelo

Szwarcu said:


> Cinebench R20 test lasts for quite a few seconds and RM updates every half of a second or so. HWinfo64 is slower to react actually but here you go:
> PS
> Temp during the test is ~67*C


You can speed up pooling rate in HW info but yes, looks like you are short some 100MHz, while temp is good.


----------



## Szwarcu

Wierd thing is that my scores are alright. Without RM or HWinfo running, I get ~5020 points which is higher than avrage from all reviews I've read.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Szwarcu said:


> Wierd thing is that my scores are alright. Without RM or HWinfo running, I get ~5020 points which is higher than avrage from all reviews I've read.


Scores would be even better if you manage full PBO boost, My 3700x hits up to 5014 points when cool enough, at other times just a tad over 5000, not that makes any difference in normal work or play


----------



## Szwarcu

PBO stresses the CPU too much IMO. I like my PC silent  I'm just curious where is my 4,5 or even 4,4GHz...


----------



## desoto

Guys who moved from 2700X to 3700X or 3800X do you feel speed up with the upgrade? Is it worth to upgrade?


----------



## Szwarcu

Go watch lastest GamerNexus vid on YT. There is a comparison of both 2700x and the 3700x.


----------



## MishelLngelo

desoto said:


> Guys who moved from 2700X to 3700X or 3800X do you feel speed up with the upgrade? Is it worth to upgrade?


I did and almost regretted it, only saving grace was that it cost me very little to switch.


----------



## rdr09

desoto said:


> Guys who moved from 2700X to 3700X or 3800X do you feel speed up with the upgrade? Is it worth to upgrade?


Like MishelLngelo said, if it will not cost much to do it, then go. The XTs are coming soon too. Also, imo, it depends on the GPU and resolution you have. With a mid-range card, it might not worth at all. More so if you are running 1440 Hz.


----------



## Rayleighzero

Hey boys.. i have been looking for a build log some on posted about the results he got by removing the IO Cover/Shroud.. some improvements on Vram Temps.. maybe some of your can help me locate the threat post


----------



## umeng2002

This is why I was disappointed with AMD's initial stance on Zen 3 on the 400 series. Going from a 2700x to a 3700x isn't really worth the effort, especially since games are only getting more GPU limited with ray-tracing taking off.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> This is why I was disappointed with AMD's initial stance on Zen 3 on the 400 series. Going from a 2700x to a 3700x isn't really worth the effort, especially since games are only getting more GPU limited with ray-tracing taking off.


There are physical die changes from 2000 to 3000 series and that's only reason for number change, performance upgrade is just incidental otherwise 2700 for instance could be called 2750 or something like that.


----------



## radier

From ASUS X470 mobos half of them received new bios version 3103:

01. [E] Improve system performance.
02. Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6

ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO (WI-FI)
ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO
ROG STRIX X470-I GAMING

Yet to come:
PRIME X470-PRO
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING
TUF X470-PLUS GAMING


----------



## rdr09

Successfully installed Catalina on this motherboard. The R7 2700 is recognized as an 8 core but an i5. The 5700XT is recognized just fine.

EDIT: Sleep function does not work.


----------



## radier

My local ASUS support department confirmed that AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 for our mobo should be available by the end of July.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> My local ASUS support department confirmed that AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 for our mobo should be available by the end of July.


Tnx.


----------



## fresh_04

radier said:


> My local ASUS support department confirmed that AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 for our mobo should be available by the end of July.


Thanks, I was afraid we wouldn't get any update when I saw this reddit post without our motherboard.


----------



## Szwarcu

Will clocks depreciate more with new AGESA ?


----------



## MrTomppa12345

hi

is 2x16 better than 4x8 ram for this MB

https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...ent-z-neo-ddr4-3600mhz-cl16-1_35v-musta-hopea

or

https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...ent-z-neo-ddr4-3600mhz-cl16-1_35v-musta-hopea

must have RGB 

thank you


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrTomppa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> is 2x16 better than 4x8 ram for this MB
> 
> https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...ent-z-neo-ddr4-3600mhz-cl16-1_35v-musta-hopea
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Sho...ent-z-neo-ddr4-3600mhz-cl16-1_35v-musta-hopea
> 
> must have RGB
> 
> thank you


2x16 is better for everything above 3000-3200MHz. Using all 4 slots poses higher load on memory controller and makes it more difficult to set higher speeds.


----------



## xeizo

fresh_04 said:


> radier said:
> 
> 
> 
> My local ASUS support department confirmed that AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 for our mobo should be available by the end of July.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was afraid we wouldn't get any update when I saw this reddit post without our motherboard.
Click to expand...

New bios 5601 is on the download page now!


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> New bios 5601 is on the download page now!


Excuse me but where because it's not here https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
PS. Found on Reddit. downloading now.
Did you flash it ?


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> xeizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> New bios 5601 is on the download page now!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but where because it's not here https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> PS. Found on Reddit. downloading now.
> Did you flash it ?
Click to expand...

It's under bios, not all files, but I guess update is slow.
Not tested, not at home, but will be interesting to see how well it goes without having bios flashback. Maybe better to prepare a DOS-stick with a flash executable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> It's under bios, not all files, but I guess update is slow.
> Not tested, not at home, but will be interesting to see how well it goes without having bios flashback. Maybe better to prepare a DOS-stick with a flash executable.


Just flashed it. It's still on defaults. Let me see if saved presets work, that would be nice.


----------



## radier

Version 5601 2020/07/17 14.65 MBytes

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5601.zip



> Improve system performance
> Improve DRAM stability
> Improve system stability
> Improve system compatibility
> Fixed AI suite 3 issue
> Update AM4 AGESA to 1006
> Fixed HDMI and DP sound issue


This is quite an impressive changelog.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope saved presets from 5406 don't work, gonna have to redo all settings.


----------



## xeizo

I redid my settings, this rig has my worst memory 4x Hynix AFR that never did 3000MHz with 2700X even on C7H(but they did it with 3700X) now they do it with 2700X too. So mem compatibility is definetely better. Still not very fast memory. Overall performance is good though, still has to undervolt vcore but that's probably a hardware issue. Bios is very simple, not many settings, but most of the essential ones are there. Still annoying 99.8MHz BCLK and nothing to do about it.


----------



## rdr09

xeizo said:


> I redid my settings, this rig has my worst memory 4x Hynix AFR that never did 3000MHz with 2700X even on C7H(but they did it with 3700X) now they do it with 2700X too. So mem compatibility is definetely better. Still not very fast memory. Overall performance is good though, still has to undervolt vcore but that's probably a hardware issue. Bios is very simple, not many settings, but most of the essential ones are there. Still annoying 99.8MHz BCLK and nothing to do about it.



Still using 5406 with an R7 2700. When i set CPU Core Ratio to Manual the BCLK sets to 100MHz.


----------



## xeizo

rdr09 said:


> Still using 5406 with an R7 2700. When i set CPU Core Ratio to Manual the BCLK sets to 100MHz.


Thanks, will check, never had that problem with any of my other motherboards it's not crystal clear for me

edit. but if I do that I won't get clock scaling, it will be manual OC which I'm not sure I like in this case


----------



## Reous

Isn't the setting SB Clock Spread Sprectrum available in the AiTweaker?


----------



## zbug

Any ways to get BCLK to 100 on this board? I somehow had it on 5406, just flashed to the brand new and i'm back to 99.8 . Can't figure out how I did it last time.


----------



## radier

Use manual ratio.


----------



## algida79

Yeah, that old riddle. I've read so many different tips on how to get the 100MHz BCLK on our board:
1. Disable Virtualization
2. Set manual CPU ratio
3. Modded BIOS to unhide the Spread Spectrum option


In my own testing, I have seen it sometimes get to as high as 99.98MHz (but never exactly 100MHz), with only *some* combinations of CPU ratios and VRM settings. For example, I have never seen it with a 4100MHz all-core OC but I have with a 4000MHz OC. Other than that, no real rhyme or reason.





PS: the new 5601 BIOS unfortunately broke RTC's detection of ProcODT, Rtt, CAD values :doh:











Actual values set in the BIOS: ProcODT 60, Rtt RZQ/7(34.3)-RZQ/3(80)-RZQ/1(240), CAD 24-24-24-24.


----------



## xeizo

Reous said:


> Isn't the setting SB Clock Spread Sprectrum available in the AiTweaker?


No, it is not, it is a very simple bios far less options than the ROG boards even if it's the same layout


----------



## Pointy

*How to get 100 bclk*

Here’s how to get get 100 MHz base clock. It works every time too. F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept. Then let it reboot. The only change it does will be to cpu ratio. Once it reboots change ratio back to auto. And there you have it 100 bclk. Works on prime pro and x470-f. I have tested on those two boards.


----------



## radier

Works like a charm !


----------



## xeizo

Pointy said:


> Hereâ€™️s how to get get 100 MHz base clock. It works every time too. F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept. Then let it reboot. The only change it does will be to cpu ratio. Once it reboots change ratio back to auto. And there you have it 100 bclk. Works on prime pro and x470-f. I have tested on those two boards.


Sounds awesome, will try when I get home, but why make it that difficult?


----------



## Pointy

xeizo said:


> Sounds awesome, will try when I get home, but why make it that difficult?


Asus. Figures right? ????


----------



## algida79

Thanks @Pointy. Just tried this tweak and HWINFO consistently shows the BCLK at 99.97 MHz, up from the usual 99.78 MHz. A little better now.

It is interesting that when comparing the configurations by checking the list of values changed upon a Save and Restart, nothing else is shown. It is probably a setting not exposed by the BIOS but getting saved in a profile, since it gets restored if you save a profile just after applying the tweak and loading it afterwards. This is also consistent with a previous iteration of the tweak I have seen, with people (BIOS modders?) sharing a special profile that accomplished the same thing.


----------



## zbug

Pointy said:


> Here’s how to get get 100 MHz base clock. It works every time too. F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept. Then let it reboot. The only change it does will be to cpu ratio. Once it reboots change ratio back to auto. And there you have it 100 bclk. Works on prime pro and x470-f. I have tested on those two boards.


This is genius and crazy at the same time, but I can confirm it does work :thumb:


----------



## Rayleighzero

Pointy said:


> Here’s how to get get 100 MHz base clock. It works every time too. F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept. Then let it reboot. The only change it does will be to cpu ratio. Once it reboots change ratio back to auto. And there you have it 100 bclk. Works on prime pro and x470-f. I have tested on those two boards.


Impressive how u find the most simple solutions to problems that lasted years.. now i got FSB at 99.97mhz that was the original b4 all this BIOS updates.. i'm using the 5601 @3200MHz CL14 on 4x8 gb dims and a 2700x with -100 mV on the off set.. with the PBO at Max 24/7.. i feel likes its almost the pinnacle of this board/processor for dailys use gaming

Tyvm for that fix


----------



## xeizo

Indeed works as advertised, best post in a long time!


----------



## desoto

Pointy said:


> Here’s how to get get 100 MHz base clock. It works every time too. F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept. Then let it reboot. The only change it does will be to cpu ratio. Once it reboots change ratio back to auto. And there you have it 100 bclk. Works on prime pro and x470-f. I have tested on those two boards.


"F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept.". 
Is this a joke? If not then I didn't understand. What's F11 menu? What's a game, cooler?


----------



## Pointy

desoto said:


> "F11 menu. Gaming. tower cooler and accept.".
> Is this a joke? If not then I didn't understand. What's F11 menu? What's a game, cooler?



In bios F11 is the Ai tuner/ auto Overclocking thing from Asus. I found this tweak on an obscure post somewhere on the internet. Wish I could find who originally found out.

You will understand once you go to bios and press F11


----------



## xeizo

Pointy said:


> In bios F11 is the Ai tuner/ auto Overclocking thing from Asus. I found this tweak on an obscure post somewhere on the internet. Wish I could find who originally found out.
> 
> You will understand once you go to bios and press F11


For myself I now remember I have done this in the past, I always used to run F11 on my Maximus board, but I had forgotten about it and certainly didn't make any connection to BCLK. It's a wizard, right, I usually do manual stuff. That's why I hadn't thought about it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Pointy said:


> In bios F11 is the Ai tuner/ auto Overclocking thing from Asus. I found this tweak on an obscure post somewhere on the internet. Wish I could find who originally found out.
> 
> You will understand once you go to bios and press F11


After doing that I can't get multiplier back to auto.


----------



## radier

Just type Auto and press Enter.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> Just type Auto and press Enter.


Tnx, will do.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, it kinda worked, CPU-Z still shows 99.8 and goes up to 100.1 at full load. Aida, HWinfo and some other ones report steady 100.
Finally managed to fix Arctic Liquid freeze II 240 and now temps don't hit 70c (room temp almost 30c) under full and prolonged load. Frequency goes up to 4.385 GHz which is only little less than what I was getting before. Negative voltage offset -0.05v, tried more but becomes unstable. 
Didn't try to push it more than what it's now. 3600MHz Cl16 but that's yet to come


----------



## criminala

I assume all people who report a steady 100 bclk have virtualisation support disabled in their bios ?


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, it kinda worked, CPU-Z still shows 99.8 and goes up to 100.1 at full load. Aida, HWinfo and some other ones report steady 100.
> Finally managed to fix Arctic Liquid freeze II 240 and now temps don't hit 70c (room temp almost 30c) under full and prolonged load. Frequency goes up to 4.385 GHz which is only little less than what I was getting before. Negative voltage offset -0.05v, tried more but becomes unstable.
> Didn't try to push it more than what it's now. 3600MHz Cl16 but that's yet to come


i have a feeling that the PBO has a hard time making the cpu boost to a high frequency vs when we had the slight reduction 99.76/99.88 < now clocks goes to 99.97/103.1 spikes some times but my 3D mark got like 100 points lower.. maybe is the bios im not quite sure yet


----------



## radier

criminala said:


> I assume all people who report a steady 100 bclk have virtualisation support disabled in their bios ?


Nope.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Am I gone blind or PPT, TDC, EDC settings are gone in 5601 BIOS ? EDC "bug" fixed ?


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Am I gone blind or PPT, TDC, EDC settings are gone in 5601 BIOS ? EDC "bug" fixed ?


Yes, you are blind, you have to switch Precision Boost to "manual" to be able to set PPT/TDC/EDC


----------



## criminala

radier said:


> Nope.


So after the F11 trick posted above , you are able to achieve a steady 100.00 BCLK with virtualisation support enabled in bios ?

On my board this just isn't possible .

Just to be sure : you are using latest bios 5601 , right ?


----------



## radier

Right. I have enabled Virtualization after your post.


----------



## radier

The New Audio driver is ready for download.


----------



## Rayleighzero

radier said:


> The New Audio driver is ready for download.


i just installed it.. any idea on what did they change?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> i just installed it.. any idea on what did they change?


It's UAD driver now, not HDA. All adjustments are now thru UWP application.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/01AUDIO/DRV_Audio_RTK_SZ_RTK_TSD_W10_64_V6089711_20200716R.zip this is last HDA driver from Realtek.


----------



## radier

UWP app update was also available after I have installed new drivers. Drivers itself are 15 months newer than the previous one.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> UWP app update was also available after I have installed new drivers. Drivers itself are 15 months newer than the previous one.


From now on, new drivers should be available thru Microsoft MUC and so be either automatically update or thru searching thru device manager.


----------



## umeng2002

criminala said:


> I assume all people who report a steady 100 bclk have virtualisation support disabled in their bios ?


I'm not on the latest BIOS, but yes. I disabled virtualization to stabilize the bus clock.


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> I'm not on the latest BIOS, but yes. I disabled virtualization to stabilize the bus clock.


I just turned on virtualization, I wanted to run some VMWare, bus clock is still stable at 100MHz. It looks like the trick earlier in the thread works pretty well


----------



## MrTomppa12345

hi  

i bought these 
https://www.proshop.fi/RAM/GSkill-TridentZ-Neo-DDR4-3600-C16-DC-32GB/2791940

im now on 5220 bios with 100mhz base clock mod. should i update it before i put new ram?? 

thank you


----------



## M4xson

xeizo said:


> ...bus clock is still stable at 100MHz...


I'm not sure why it matters if your bus clock is 99.8 or 100Mhz. It's less than 1%. I'm pretty sure it must be something I don't know about!


----------



## M4xson

MrTomppa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> i bought these
> https://www.proshop.fi/RAM/GSkill-TridentZ-Neo-DDR4-3600-C16-DC-32GB/2791940
> 
> im now on 5520 bios with 100mhz base clock mod. should i update it before i put new ram??
> 
> thank you


I'm guessing you're running an older BIOS with a mod for a good reason. There is no evidence in this thread that the new BIOS has better RAM performance or stability. There does seem to be some talk that newer AGESA can be worse with memory giving POST issues like I have. So I would try the new RAM with your existing BIOS and see how it goes.


----------



## M4xson

I'm going to try the new BIOS version to see if it fixes my POST issue which seems to be worse on hotter days. Since I upgraded to a Noctua cooler the CPU fan stops briefly during POST which doesn't seem good. I know when POST is failing when the CPU fan doesn't re-start. If I press the soft reset button at this point the CPU fan will spin back up and everything will start up fine.


----------



## rdr09

MrTomppa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> i bought these
> https://www.proshop.fi/RAM/GSkill-TridentZ-Neo-DDR4-3600-C16-DC-32GB/2791940
> 
> im now on 5520 bios with 100mhz base clock mod. should i update it before i put new ram??
> 
> thank you


Is that a typo? Should it be 5220? My system is currently using 5406 and im able to oc my 3200CL14 to 3466CL14 B-Die with Gen1+. Same with older BIOSES since 4018 i believe. I suggest trying the ram using current BIOS first.


----------



## MrTomppa12345

rdr09 said:


> Is that a typo? Should it be 5220? My system is currently using 5406 and im able to oc my 3200CL14 to 3466CL14 B-Die with Gen1+. Same with older BIOSES since 4018 i believe. I suggest trying the ram using current BIOS first.


yes was a typo. thank you


----------



## MishelLngelo

New BIOS version just out

Version 5603 2020/08/1014.65 MBytes

PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5603
Improve system stability

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X470-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## fresh_04

M4xson said:


> I'm guessing you're running an older BIOS with a mod for a good reason. There is no evidence in this thread that the new BIOS has better RAM performance or stability. There does seem to be some talk that newer AGESA can be worse with memory giving POST issues like I have. So I would try the new RAM with your existing BIOS and see how it goes.


Hi, I had some POST problems with the bios 5406 (ram 3200 cl16 with micron chips) and it seems that the 5601 version solved them. I don't update anything anymore.


----------



## M4xson

fresh_04 said:


> Hi, I had some POST problems with the bios 5406 (ram 3200 cl16 with micron chips) and it seems that the 5601 version solved them. I don't update anything anymore.


This gives me some hope, thanks 

I've updated to 5603. Loading profiles from BIOS 5406 doesn't work as I tried a couple and my PC failed to post so I had to clear RTC. I wonder if just using DOCP will work with this BIOS instead of doing memory settings manually.


----------



## radier

5603 fixed ASUS WMI in HWInfo.

Chipset temperatures and CPU OPT fan speed are now reported !


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> 5603 fixed ASUS WMI in HWInfo.
> 
> Chipset temperatures and CPU OPT fan speed are now reported !


Not so sure about Chipset temp, doesn't change from 40c even under prolonged high loads.


----------



## radier

Perhaps you should test data transfer from NVMe connected to chipset or SATA drives. The chipset has little to do with CPU loads.

From the cold start of PC chipset temp. goes from 33C to 50C.

Works fine.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> Perhaps you should test data transfer from NVMe connected to chipset or SATA drives. The chipset has little to do with CPU loads.
> 
> From the cold start of PC chipset temp. goes from 33C to 50C.
> 
> Works fine.


Yeah, you are right. Checked this morning with somewhat lower ambient temps, varies from 39-45c under load with SATA disks. M.2_1 is controlled by PCIe lane and CPU as it's NVME so no change.


----------



## MishelLngelo

*BIOS boot time.*

Time spent in BIOS/POST
What boot times with cold, warm and restart times do you guys get. I get 12, 5 and 5 seconds respectively spent in BIOS until windows start loading not counting 5 seconds delay I set to show POST screen. After that only couple of seconds to Desktop.
When CMOS is reset it may take more than 30 seconds just to display F1 option.


----------



## agpoli

After all the issues I experienced with this motherboard I gave up and sent it back. Hope you guys have a better experience with it and thanks for your help!
Goodbye Prime X470-Pro, hello X570 Tomahawk


----------



## MishelLngelo

agpoli said:


> After all the issues I experienced with this motherboard I gave up and sent it back. Hope you guys have a better experience with it and thanks for your help!
> Goodbye Prime X470-Pro, hello X570 Tomahawk


Good luck.


----------



## M4xson

agpoli said:


> After all the issues I experienced with this motherboard I gave up and sent it back. Hope you guys have a better experience with it and thanks for your help!
> Goodbye Prime X470-Pro, hello X570 Tomahawk


I'm interested to know how that turns out!


----------



## agpoli

M4xson said:


> I'm interested to know how that turns out!


After a week of use, I can tell you that everything turned out really well. No random freezes, reboots, stopping fans. Sensors (a lot of them!) can be monitored with any software without problems. RAM OC was the easiest experience so far, 3200 MHz with B-die safe settings (14-14-14-14-28-42 @1.36V) working stable at first try.
All the problems I experienced with the Asus board is gone.


----------



## xeizo

agpoli said:


> After a week of use, I can tell you that everything turned out really well. No random freezes, reboots, stopping fans. Sensors (a lot of them!) can be monitored with any software without problems. RAM OC was the easiest experience so far, 3200 MHz with B-die safe settings (14-14-14-14-28-42 @1.36V) working stable at first try.
> All the problems I experienced with the Asus board is gone.


That's great, but you probably had a faulty board, I've had the Prime Pro since release and have had no freezes, no reboots, no stopping fans only bad thing being hidden sensors. It still works well in my software test rig. I'm running four stick of the worst DDR4 ever Hynix AFR at 3000MHz, but I tested it with the B-Die I use in my main rig a long time ago and it did 3600C16 without problem when running a 3700X.

The X570 board is a better board in all regards though, and more expensive, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## agpoli

xeizo said:


> That's great, but you probably had a faulty board, I've had the Prime Pro since release and have had no freezes, no reboots, no stopping fans only bad thing being hidden sensors. It still works well in my software test rig. I'm running four stick of the worst DDR4 ever Hynix AFR at 3000MHz, but I tested it with the B-Die I use in my main rig a long time ago and it did 3600C16 without problem when running a 3700X.
> 
> The X570 board is a better board in all regards though, and more expensive, I hope you enjoy it!


It wasn't a faulty board, all of these issues are well known and confirmed by both of the developers of AIDA64 and HWInfo (BIOS/WMI bugs). I trust them. Some other Asus boards are affected too, for example the Strix-F. I'm happy to see a lot of people hasn't experience these issues and I hope they never will.

The Tomahawk wasn't too expensive, only pretty hard to find on stock. Also I didn't had any other choice, because the B550 chipset doesn't support my good old Ryzen 5 2600.

Thanks again everyone who tried to help me, I found a great community here!


----------



## M4xson

agpoli said:


> After a week of use, I can tell you that everything turned out really well. No random freezes, reboots, stopping fans. Sensors (a lot of them!) can be monitored with any software without problems. RAM OC was the easiest experience so far, 3200 MHz with B-die safe settings (14-14-14-14-28-42 @1.36V) working stable at first try.
> All the problems I experienced with the Asus board is gone.


Does your GPU fan spin up for a few seconds during POST on the X470 and the X570? Also you have almost the same Noctua CPU cooler as me. Does the CPU fan stop briefly during POST for you and did it on the X470 you had?


----------



## agpoli

M4xson said:


> Does your GPU fan spin up for a few seconds during POST on the X470 and the X570? Also you have almost the same Noctua CPU cooler as me. Does the CPU fan stop briefly during POST for you and did it on the X470 you had?


If I remember correctly on X470 it spins up twice, on X570 just once. The CPU fan behaves the same.


----------



## Rayleighzero

*Compare*



agpoli said:


> After a week of use, I can tell you that everything turned out really well. No random freezes, reboots, stopping fans. Sensors (a lot of them!) can be monitored with any software without problems. RAM OC was the easiest experience so far, 3200 MHz with B-die safe settings (14-14-14-14-28-42 @1.36V) working stable at first try.
> All the problems I experienced with the Asus board is gone.


I just got my Ryzen Refresh..

Samsung 970 EVO 500 Gb
R9 3900x @ Stock - Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro
Asus Prime x470 Pro BIOS 5603 1006
4 x GSkills Flare X @ 14-14-14-14-28-42 @ 1.375 V 
MSI Titanium 1070 ti 8GB

i didnt had much issue tunning down the Latency a bit extra just had to turn the On-Die Termination to 40 Ohms and DRAM Voltaje to 1.375V on 4 dimms.. still testing stability but looks good so far.. but during stress the PSU started doing some coil-whine.. any ideas on what to tweak to prevent it ?


----------



## umeng2002

I don't know if it's a bug, but on the latest BIOS, I suffered a power loss with the system asleep. However, the system remained off when the power came back on even though I had "last state" enabled. Also, when I restarted it, the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) was clearly enabled even though I had disabled it.

I rebooted multiple times making sure that the CSM was disabled in the BIOS menu, but it remained on. To actually turn it back off, I had to enable it in the BIOS, restart, disable it again in the BIOS, and restart.

Very odd.

(You can tell when it's on because a Windows logo will show up when Windows loads. With the CSM off, the Asus logo shows when Windows loads.)


----------



## M4xson

I hadn't heard of CSM before but I found this in a forum: "you must disable CSM before installing Windows 10. If you installed Windows 10 with it on, then it won't let you disable it."

I'm wondering if my motherboard would POST and boot to windows better and faster without CSM now!


----------



## MishelLngelo

M4xson said:


> I hadn't heard of CSM before but I found this in a forum: "you must disable CSM before installing Windows 10. If you installed Windows 10 with it on, then it won't let you disable it."
> 
> I'm wondering if my motherboard would POST and boot to windows better and faster without CSM now!


CSM is actually another name for Legacy BIOS, disabling CSM enables UEFI BOOT but your windows would also have to be installed in UEFI mode. With CSM on Auto, W10 and some Linux distros will automatically install in UEFI mode while only some Linux distros need CSM mode to be enabled. To check if your windows are installed in UEFI mode, look at Disk management, there should be an EFI partion. It's a bit convoluted but windows can be converted to UEFI mode without loss of data.


----------



## umeng2002

I have it off since I don't need it for anything. I installed Windows with it off... however, I have installed it with it on before. Windows will install just fine, albeit with a feature or two not working like secure boot.

If you turn it on and restart Windows, you'll see Windows load up for a second or two like it does with an update, then restart normally afterwards.

I just thought it was weird that a power loss turned the CSM on and violated what I had set in BIOS even after a few reboots.


----------



## M4xson

MishelLngelo said:


> CSM is actually another name for Legacy BIOS, disabling CSM enables UEFI BOOT but your windows would also have to be installed in UEFI mode. With CSM on Auto, W10 and some Linux distros will automatically install in UEFI mode while only some Linux distros need CSM mode to be enabled. To check if your windows are installed in UEFI mode, look at Disk management, there should be an EFI partion. It's a bit convoluted but windows can be converted to UEFI mode without loss of data.


I had been wondering why Windows installed in MBR format when my motherboard is UEFI and should work with GPT. Now I wonder if it's worth my while converting to UEFI and GPT. I found an app online called 'MiniTool Partition Wizard Pro Ultimate Edition' that claims to do the conversion easily. I may try it after creating a drive image backup so I can go back if it ends up breaking something.

EDIT: 154.80 USD for that software sounds like no thanks to me!

Edit 2: I found this microsoft tool: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/mbr-to-gpt




umeng2002 said:


> I have it off since I don't need it for anything. I installed Windows with it off... however, I have installed it with it on before. Windows will install just fine, albeit with a feature or two not working like secure boot.
> 
> If you turn it on and restart Windows, you'll see Windows load up for a second or two like it does with an update, then restart normally afterwards.


Not sure if you can just turn it on if Windows installed in Legacy/MBR mode.



> I just thought it was weird that a power loss turned the CSM on and violated what I had set in BIOS even after a few reboots.


I found this: 
The UEFI firmware scans the GPTs to find an EFI Service Partition to boot from. If the EFI bootable partition is not found, the firmware may revert to the old Legacy Boot method.​


----------



## umeng2002

Eh... I installed windows in UEFI mode. and never turned the CSM on. When there was the power loss and I turned the system back on, the mobo was in legacy mode and Windows loaded in legacy mode. This violated what was selected in the BIOS (CSM "disabled"). After setting CSM to enable, rebooting. Setting CSM to disabled and rebooting, it finally did disable the CSM.

I think when you install Windows in UEFI mode, you can easily switch between UEFI and legacy mode since Windows already has the EFI partition set up.

Anyways, I think it's bug in the BIOS since the BIOS had the CSM to disable and not auto.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> Eh... I installed windows in UEFI mode. and never turned the CSM on. When there was the power loss and I turned the system back on, the mobo was in legacy mode and Windows loaded in legacy mode. This violated what was selected in the BIOS (CSM "disabled"). After setting CSM to enable, rebooting. Setting CSM to disabled and rebooting, it finally did disable the CSM.
> 
> I think when you install Windows in UEFI mode, you can easily switch between UEFI and legacy mode since Windows already has the EFI partition set up.
> 
> Anyways, I think it's bug in the BIOS since the BIOS had the CSM to disable and not auto.


Is your primary partition GPT or MBR?


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> Is your primary partition GPT or MBR?


Since I installed it in UEFI mode, it's GPT.

Even with it on, Windows has some sort of UEFI emulation/ compatibility mode as I've pointed out. With it on, you get a Windows logo when Windows loads for a second or two.

In true UEFI mode, the Asus logo shows up when Windows loads.

I think the CSM simply allows you the option to install a MBR Windows. If you have it on but install a UEFI Windows, it will still do GPT.

It is a pain to switch a MBR Windows install to UEFI. I've done it before... reinstalling Windows in UEFI is easier.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> Since I installed it in UEFI mode, it's GPT.
> 
> Even with it on, Windows has some sort of UEFI emulation/ compatibility mode as I've pointed out. With it on, you get a Windows logo when Windows loads for a second or two.
> 
> In true UEFI mode, the Asus logo shows up when Windows loads.
> 
> I think the CSM simply allows you the option to install a MBR Windows. If you have it on but install a UEFI Windows, it will still do GPT.
> 
> It is a pain to switch a MBR Windows install to UEFI. I've done it before... reinstalling Windows in UEFI is easier.


I'll have to look into it. I've spent too much time making this install of windows comfortable to just discard it. I wonder if I can make a GPT install and then image my non-GPT partition on top. Might that work?


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> I'll have to look into it. I've spent too much time making this install of windows comfortable to just discard it. I wonder if I can make a GPT install and then image my non-GPT partition on top. Might that work?


This was about a year ago, but I basically imaged by MBR partition and saved it somewhere. Reformated my hard drive as a GPT disc and added the necessary EFI and Recovery Partitions. Copied the data from the Windows MBR to the new GPT partition then spent some time using Windows recovery tools to get Windows to boot by looking at the EFI partition... it was a pain simply because I'm not a Windows expert.

Paid software can do it automatically, but I wanted to do it without spending money. If you're more familiar with Windows booting, I would imagine it wouldn't take very long.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> This was about a year ago, but I basically imaged by MBR partition and saved it somewhere. Reformated my hard drive as a GPT disc and added the necessary EFI and Recovery Partitions. Copied the data from the Windows MBR to the new GPT partition then spent some time using Windows recovery tools to get Windows to boot by looking at the EFI partition... it was a pain simply because I'm not a Windows expert.
> 
> Paid software can do it automatically, but I wanted to do it without spending money. If you're more familiar with Windows booting, I would imagine it wouldn't take very long.


I'm not that familiar with windows booting TBH. Did you look at the Microsoft tool for doing the conversion?


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> I'm not that familiar with windows booting TBH. Did you look at the Microsoft tool for doing the conversion?


Which tool are you talking about? For formatting the disk, I used diskpart and maybe some other for messing with the BCD info... bootrec


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> Which tool are you talking about? For formatting the disk, I used diskpart and maybe some other for messing with the BCD info... bootrec


This microsoft tool: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/mbr-to-gpt


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> This microsoft tool: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/mbr-to-gpt


Yeah, I think I used that... Again, this was over a year ago; so I don't really remember the specifics other than it was a pain for some reason... and thinking to myself that reinstalling Windows would be faster.


----------



## M4xson

I just checked in my BIOS and CSM was Enabled. Not even Auto, but enabled. I hadn't changed it (I didn't know what it was) so that must be the default setting. I've set it to Auto for now until I change my drive to GPT. I thought everything was UEFI now so it didn't occur to me that a legacy boot mode would be enabled by default in the BIOS. It seems like a poor choice by ASUS TBH.


----------



## Rayleighzero

New audio driver with the same version that the previous one.. did anyone try it yet ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

It is now UAD driver which can also be found and updated on Microsoft MUC if you search by Device ID. With it also comes an APP to control it from. Sound quality and controls are quite good.


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> It is now UAD driver which can also be found and updated on Microsoft MUC if you search by Device ID. With it also comes an APP to control it from. Sound quality and controls are quite good.


Just installed it.. the Control App doesnt work on the lastest 85mb version from 10/09 and does work on the 57mb 23/07 did anyone try it yet?

Also i sent u a DM mishel.. are u still on 5601.. im trying to decide between 5406 / 5601 / 5603.. for the 3900x got some fan issues at 5603 and weird behavior on boot


----------



## MishelLngelo

My BIOS is 5603 upgraded from 5601.
Audio driver is updated from MUC version 6.0.8996.1 and APP is 1.14.2240


----------



## MrTomppa12345

will this mobo support upcoming ryzen CPUs?
and does this mb support nvidia 3000 series GPUs 

thank you.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrTomppa12345 said:


> will this mobo support upcoming ryzen CPUs?
> and does this mb support nvidia 3000 series GPUs
> 
> thank you.


Asus kinda promised a BIOS to support new Ryzen, BIOS itself is large enough for almost full support (minus PCIe v4 of course).
I see no reason why new Nvidia GPUs wouldn't be supported although at PCIe 3 speeds which shouldn't detract much.


----------



## Rayleighzero

This post helped me a bit at the time now seems so lonely and death like phasmophobia.. in a diferents subjets a new chipset driver went out if someone want to try it out.. or if someone is using this board with CTR let me know n.n i would like to share compare results


Revision Number
2.10.13.408
File Size
50 MB
Release Date
19/10/2020


----------



## radier

I am using CTR. 3600X Silver. 4350/4325 MHz @ 1,256 V LLC3.


----------



## M4xson

MishelLngelo said:


> Asus kinda promised a BIOS to support new Ryzen, BIOS itself is large enough for almost full support (minus PCIe v4 of course).


The question now is when will the BIOS come out to support Ryzen 5000?


----------



## xeizo

M4xson said:


> The question now is when will the BIOS come out to support Ryzen 5000?


The B450 boards already has it, AMD doesn't want OEM:s to release before January so anything before is a pro. It's not like it's possible to get much Zen 3:s anyway and you wont die from running a Zen+/Zen 2 for a couple of more weeks.


----------



## umeng2002

For chassis FAN1, I set multiple sources, CPU and T_sensor. However, it doesn't work. It works when either of them are selected as the single source, but not together.

Has anyone ran into issues like this trying to select multiple sensor inputs for a fan profile? It's PWM controlled, by the way.


----------



## m3ta1head

Managed to snag a 5800X on amazon, does anyone have intel on when our board will get a bios update? B450 boards getting beta bios before X470 is frustrating to say the least...I really don't want to have to swap this board out just to run the new chip within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## xeizo

Asus has now stated X470 bioses will come within the "following weeks", January I guess, if you can wait. ON the flip side so has Asus promised to use a newer AGESA version as the current one still has annoying bugs

I have a 5000-ready board, but I rather use my C7H so I don't have to swap gear, no luck in getting the 5950X yet though


----------



## umeng2002

I think I'm done with Asus in the future. One reason I got a more expensive X470 board is that they use to prioritize boards with higher end chipsets first for updates and support. They use to be the go-to mobo maker, but over the past few years all the rest have caught them and surpassed them.

You'd think they could hire more than two BIOS engineers...


----------



## radier

They are prioritizing what they sell most.

If you bought X470 just because it was expensive and not because of its features then you get what you deserve.


----------



## umeng2002

Why reward a company that puts their "high end" customers 2nd place. No business should do that.


----------



## radier

You wouldn't get it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> I think I'm done with Asus in the future. One reason I got a more expensive X470 board is that they use to prioritize boards with higher end chipsets first for updates and support. They use to be the go-to mobo maker, but over the past few years all the rest have caught them and surpassed them.
> 
> You'd think they could hire more than two BIOS engineers...


What's wrong with it ? If you mean BIOS for Zen3, it should be out any day now and last one is just 3 month old. Wast number of other x470 makes don't have it yet and ones that do are beta.


----------



## umeng2002

Nothing particular with my current board. I'm talking about my next upgrade. Asus won't really be the first company I look to anymore. I feel like their competitors are out competing them.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> Nothing particular with my current board. I'm talking about my next upgrade. Asus won't really be the first company I look to anymore. I feel like their competitors are out competing them.


I think we do suffer from the board not being noticed by the well known youtube reviewers and therefore not being that popular. I chose it for the features and because in the past Asus was the go-to best motherboard maker. It does seem like their Bios is not the best any more with these glitches and my RAM not working correctly until the most recent Bios version. Plus I've noticed Asus driver support is not what it was either. So my next board might be another brand as well.


----------



## JJinPA

Hi all...

I did not read through all the threads, but so far, I seem to have gotten lucky with my board.

I have the following setup:

x470-Pro - Board
Ryzen 7 2700x - Processor
4 x 8 gig Crucial BL8G32 Memory
1660Ti - Video
2 x 500 gig M.2 HD's
2 x 250 gig SSD Sata drives

With nothing installed, I have no issues. Something I have installed for some reason seems to trigger some odd behavior with sleep mode.

Occasionally, if the PC goes to sleep, it will not respond to anything. It won't even shut of via the power button and needs to be power off via PSU switch.

That has been fixed by just keeping it from going to sleep.

I am using an old power supply. Wattage is enough, but it might be getting a bit weak. It's an old antec true power (700 watt?).

I have run Prime 95 and Memtest 86 with zero errors. With the standard fan that comes with the Ryzen processor, chip got to about 75c-80c when overclocked via the AI Suite to 8%.

Put an H60 Corsair cooler on it, as the stock fan ran a little high.

Well, got the new PSU, an ASUS 750W Gold certified...

Installed and closed it all up...and of course it turned on and instantly popped the breaker.

Case has old school fan connectors and I guess one of the pins bent over and shorted out inside the plug...Never seen that happen. Fixed that and PC turned on and booted up fine. But.... original problem persists.

It seems that I loose the video output and at the same time lose the ability to shut down PC via the button. Only way is to shut off PSU. It doesn't crash and restart, it almost seems to be going into sleep mode randomly, but won't wake up. All power settings have sleep turned off for PC/Monitor as well as having HD's never go to sleep.

I have the monitor connected via an HDMI/DVI cable....The DVI connected at the PC, HDMI at monitor. Not sure if that could have any effect.

I have run stress tests and memory tests and get zero errors, so I am pretty sure it's not the memory.

I just removed all graphics drivers and reinstalled. We shall see if that was the issue. My thought is that it is driver/software, since it doesn't seem to happen right away, only after programs/drivers are installed.

I did find something odd happened with new power supply that never happened with old one....

After I had to shut down PC via PSU switch, the PC would not start with the power button until I cycled the power switch on the PSU. Not sure if that is a function...could not find anything on it.


----------



## algida79

Dude, it's possible you still have something short-circuiting . If I were you, I would take a very very deep breath, assemble everything outside the case and see if the issue persists.


----------



## JJinPA

algida79 said:


> Dude, it's possible you still have something short-circuiting . If I were you, I would take a very very deep breath, assemble everything outside the case and see if the issue persists.


No panic here. Short is fixed...It was just the old fan plug had a pin bent over. I swapped out the fan/plug. The breaker would be tripping. It starts right up now, no problem.

Reinstall of video drivers seems to have stopped the issue of the PC suddenly "sleeping".

I do have a WiFi/bluetooth card in the PCI 16_3 slot...I am wondering if that might be causing an intermittent issue and maybe might be better in the PCI 1_3 slot. I am just not familiar with how the slots are shared with the M.2 drives, as I have both M.2 slots populated.

The last PC I build lasted a long time with no maintenance, so I kind of got left behind with the new technology, like the M.2 drives.

So far, since I cleaned up/reinstalled the video drivers, the problem seems to have vanished, so I am hopeful that I just had corrupt video drivers.

Is there any advantage to using a straight HDMI(or DVI) cable, as opposed to a DVI to HDMI cable?


----------



## algida79

JJinPA said:


> I do have a WiFi/bluetooth card in the PCI 16_3 slot...I am wondering if that might be causing an intermittent issue and maybe might be better in the PCI 1_3 slot. I am just not familiar with how the slots are shared with the M.2 drives, as I have both M.2 slots populated.


iirc the lane setup goes like this:
A. Of the 24 CPU Gen3 lanes, 16 are direct to, and shared between, the PCIe 16_1 and 16_2 slots. If you populate both, each will function at x8 mode max
B. 4 more CPU Gen3 lanes go directly to the first M.2 slot
C. The last 4 CPU Gen3 lanes go to the chipset, where they are muxed down to everything else on the board, i.e. second M.2, the rest of the PCIe slots, SATA, USB ports etc.


----------



## JJinPA

Thanks.

For giggles, I moved the adapter to the PCI 1_3 and the PC seemed way more responsive....But still crashed.

I think it was a software or driver issue, as I wiped and reinstalled and it runs a lot better. I think perhaps it was the drivers for the adapter(the bluetooth drivers).

I had tried installing software to use PS3 controller with the bluetooth, which kind of worked, but seemed to screw up the rest of the bluetooth function. I uninstalled, but think it may have left a mess behind.

I have tried to crash it since reinstalling and it doesn't seem to want to, so hopefully it was just software or a driver....

*Update*

So far so good. I am not sure why, but having the wifi/bluetooth adapter in the PCI 16_3 slot seemed to cause an issue. Since I moved the card to the PCI 1_3 slot, the PC seems to be more responsive. Dunno...

Ran a few games and a few stress tests and it hasn't hiccupped yet. I even let it sleep and it came back on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## M4xson

If you still have problems I suspect the wifi/bluetooth card could be faulty or incompatible. I would try a USB wifi dongle and a bluetooth instead as they should be trouble free.


----------



## M4xson

I'm trying to work out what sort of mid-range headphones I can drive direct from the prime X470pro. On the page it says 'Integrated amplifier Capable of driving high-impedance headphones, without rolling-off high or low frequencies.' and some snr stats which all sounds good but what's the max impedance? I have some AKG Y50 headphones and I want open back ones that aren't on my ears and sound better. I'm confused by all the levels of impedance TBH. Speakers are normally 4 to 8 ohms but headphones have a much larger range.


----------



## JJinPA

All seems good now.

I ran the windows memory test, prime 95, memtest 86 and ran a few games and didn't get so much as a delay. Put GTA V on full settings and had no issues. 

Seems to have been an issue for some reason with the PCI_16_3 slot and that card, which seems to like the PCI 1_3 slot better.

Problems didn't start until I tried installing software to use the bluetooth to control the PS3 controller(which kind of sort of worked), so I think that may have been the culprit and even though I uninstalled, I don't think the drivers cleaned up correctly.

I even put PC fully to sleep, monitor, HD's and all and it came back to life, which was an issue before, so all seems perfect at the moment. So I made an image of now as a good start point.

Now time to try an overclock, but I don't want to use the AI suite, as I feel it pumps voltage up way to high along with temps.


----------



## algida79

JJinPA said:


> Now time to try an overclock, but I don't want to use the AI suite, as I feel it pumps voltage up way to high along with temps.


The first rule of AI Suite: you do not install AI Suite.
The second rule of AI Suite: you do not talk about AI Suite.
Third rule of AI Suite: forget it exists.


----------



## M4xson

algida79 said:


> The first rule of AI Suite: you do not install AI Suite.
> The second rule of AI Suite: you do not talk about AI Suite.
> Third rule of AI Suite: forget it exists.


Pretty sure I'm not running any of the ASUS apps now. They are not great.


----------



## p4block

Zen3 update is out

1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 for new CPU support
2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.
3. This beta BIOS can’t be reversed.



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5806.ZIP



Download while it's hot, they may take it down


----------



## p4block

I disregarded ASUS's advice and updated my board with a r5 2600. No problems so far, there's a metric crapload of AMD CBS options, Above 4G decoding and resizable BAR support are now exposed. Boot options are arranged a bit differently. Seems to POST faster. No improvements in RAM OC that I could measure.


----------



## JJinPA

I wonder if they will release an AM4 friendly update soon...


----------



## MishelLngelo

JJinPA said:


> I wonder if they will release an AM4 friendly update soon...


Zen3 is AM4.


----------



## MishelLngelo

p4block said:


> I disregarded ASUS's advice and updated my board with a r5 2600. No problems so far, there's a metric crapload of AMD CBS options, Above 4G decoding and resizable BAR support are now exposed. Boot options are arranged a bit differently. Seems to POST faster. No improvements in RAM OC that I could measure.


Please keep results coming. Thank you.


----------



## m3ta1head

p4block said:


> Zen3 update is out
> 
> 1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.8.0 for new CPU support
> 2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.
> 3. This beta BIOS can’t be reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5806.ZIP
> 
> 
> 
> Download while it's hot, they may take it down


Fantastic, thank you!! I will report back with my own findings, currently on 3600X/3733CL14 ultra tuned bdie with a 5800X on the way! Really hope I can hit 1900+ IF with the new chip, memory is certainly capable of it...


----------



## JJinPA

p4block said:


> 2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.


Am I misreading this? I have a 2700x. It seems to say to not use this bios...I am a bit confused.


----------



## umeng2002

JJinPA said:


> Am I misreading this? I have a 2700x. It seems to say to not use this bios...I am a bit confused.


It means the BIOS is really only for the new Zen 3 chips. It probably works just fine with the older Zen chips, but Asus probably didn't test it well with it.

What is with the BIOS renamer program in the package?


----------



## xeizo

JJinPA said:


> Am I misreading this? I have a 2700x. It seems to say to not use this bios...I am a bit confused.


I have already tested it with a 2700X, works just fine, boots faster than any bios so far. And fans are behaving much better, so much that the Prime Pro rig now is my most quiet PC.


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> What is with the BIOS renamer program in the package?


It does exactly the same as if you rename manually, however most have hidden file endings on so there is a risk they name the file with two file endings(n00bs) if they do it themselves. In which case it won't work.


----------



## xeizo

algida79 said:


> The first rule of AI Suite: you do not install AI Suite.
> The second rule of AI Suite: you do not talk about AI Suite.
> Third rule of AI Suite: forget it exists.


Fan Xpert is actually quite good, but it is the ONLY component in AI Suite worth mentioning


----------



## JJinPA

xeizo said:


> I have already tested it with a 2700X, works just fine, boots faster than any bios so far. And fans are behaving much better, so much that the Prime Pro rig now is my most quiet PC.


Well, I figured since I fixed the reboot issue, I would try to screw things up, so I flashed the new bios...

It does seem to boot a bit faster. So far, so good.

I also believe my crashing issue was actually the Aura app...I had not a single crash, then installed that, as I like to use the solid coloring to monitor CPU temps, but soon after, the same crap started to happen again with the black screen and no response...Power button does nothing...

Uninstalled the Aura app...Problem seems gone again. Go figure.


----------



## eBombzor

p4block said:


> 2. It’s highly recommended not to update this beta BIOS when using AMD AM4 Socket for AMD Ryzen™ 3000 Series/ 2000 Series/ 1000 Series/ A-Series Desktop Processors.


Can anyone clarify what they mean by that? Are they saying we should only update to this update when we have a Zen 3 CPU in the socket? Can the old BIOS's even boot from that? Or are they saying we shouldn't update to another beta BIOS from that beta BIOS on a non Zen 3 CPU?


----------



## umeng2002

It should work just fine. I think it's just Asus saying that they didn't fully test the new code on older Zen CPUs.


----------



## JJinPA

eBombzor said:


> Can anyone clarify what they mean by that? Are they saying we should only update to this update when we have a Zen 3 CPU in the socket? Can the old BIOS's even boot from that? Or are they saying we shouldn't update to another beta BIOS from that beta BIOS on a non Zen 3 CPU?



I updated my 2700x(after resetting CMOS) via the web in BIOS. Booted right up.

No issues as of now.


----------



## m3ta1head

New BIOS seems to be pretty solid. Boots up more quickly and memory stability was quickly attainable. Lots of new options to play with as well. Can't wait to drop in the 5800X


----------



## umeng2002

Does PBO2 work on Zen2 and Zen1 / + ?


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> Does PBO2 work on Zen2 and Zen1 / + ?


No, the necessary options gets hidden in the bios


----------



## radier

PBO 2 will be introduced with AGESA 1.1.9.0 in Jan/Feb.


----------



## xeizo

I tried PBO2/Curve Optimizer today on my C7H, actually improves performance. 4724MHz all core under load is nice


----------



## umeng2002

So PBO2 is in the 1.1.8.0 as beta and the final release will be 1.1.9.0?


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> So PBO2 is in the 1.1.8.0 as beta and the final release will be 1.1.9.0?


Yes, AMD hasn't released all Zen 3 features yet, these bioses are incomplete. However it looks like AMD wanted to create more segmentation and I've heard that 1.1.8.0 was meant for manufacturers testing features in house and that AMD are unhappy Asus released it to consumers. Presumably X470 wasn't meant to get this much features. Have to say thanks to Asus this time.


----------



## M4xson

We don't know the spec of the built in headphone amp. The spec says 'Capable of driving high-impedance headphones' and 'new impedance-sensing circuit automatically adjusts gain to ensure the optimal volume range for your headphones.' without stating a maximum impedance. I've read on Reddit that it's good with 250ohm headphones, the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO. It works fine with my AKG Y50s but they are getting worn and I want better. What headphones are you using with the front panel header on your Prime X470-pro?


----------



## umeng2002

You can get audio out of 300 ohm headphones from an iPhone. So you can drive almost anything, it's just a matter of how well it will sound.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> You can get audio out of 300 ohm headphones from an iPhone. So you can drive almost anything, it's just a matter of how well it will sound.


What headphones do you use?


----------



## m3ta1head

5800X is in. Seems I got one boosty boi...performance is totally nominal with beta bios. So far so good


----------



## MrTomppa12345

m3ta1head said:


> 5800X is in. Seems I got one boosty boi...performance is totally nominal with beta bios. So far so good
> 
> View attachment 2467135
> View attachment 2467117
> View attachment 2467139


nice!

what about VRM temps?

and does any1 have 5900x hooked up in this board


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> What headphones do you use?


Senn HD600 which are 300 Ω impedance. I've hooked them straight up to my old iPhone 6 and used the official Apple dongle to hook them up to my iPhone 11. It works. The audio isn't powerful like when using them on my headphone amp, but it sounds decent enough.

I would say that if the mobo maker claims it can drive high impedance phones, it probably can unless it they're like insanely high impedance - like 600 Ω or more. If you are using headphones with impedance bellow 150 Ω or really around 50 Ω, it should not sound "thinned out" for lack of driving power.

I haven't even hooked up the HD600s to the Prime X470 because I have the audio chip disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## umeng2002

m3ta1head said:


> 5800X is in. Seems I got one boosty boi...performance is totally nominal with beta bios. So far so good


I wish AMD priced the 5800X better. I want one fully enabled CCD chiplet CPU.

God knows a 5700x will probably feature two "dud" dies like on the 5900X (4+4) to get rid of poorly yielded CCD dies.

How is the NVMe speeds and GPU performance? Any weirdness with the CPU running in PCIe 3.0 mode? I'm sure AMD and Asus can get PCIe 4.0 working on the first NVMe and first PCIe 16x slot on these boards because they run straight into the CPU.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> Senn HD600 which are 300 Ω impedance. I've hooked them straight up to my old iPhone 6 and used the official Apple dongle to hook them up to my iPhone 11. It works. The audio isn't powerful like when using them on my headphone amp, but it sounds decent enough.
> 
> I would say that if the mobo maker claims it can drive high impedance phones, it probably can unless it they're like insanely high impedance - like 600 Ω or more. If you are using headphones with impedance bellow 150 Ω or really around 50 Ω, it should not sound "thinned out" for lack of driving power.
> 
> I haven't even hooked up the HD600s to the Prime X470 because I have the audio chip disabled in the BIOS.


The HD600 is one I'm considering so I'm curious to know what they sound like with the prime X470. It always was the done thing to disable onboard sound and use a sound card and my previous PC had a high end card that doesn't fit a new motherboard. I've read that motherboard sound can be good now and our boards have a good audio solution built in so if I can use that I can avoid the clutter and cost of a headphone amp and also spend more on the headphones.


----------



## M4xson

Is it possible to search in this thread? Headphones could have been discussed before but 64 pages is too much to read through.


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> Is it possible to search in this thread? Headphones could have been discussed before but 64 pages is too much to read through.


They made searching thread EXTREMELY CONFUSING, but simple when you know how to do it.

You simply start typing in the "Search Community" box at the top of the page when you're in the thread. Then click the search "in this discussion" option. The key is that there must be text in the search box for the option to show up... a UI system made for idiots, if you ask me. Instead of making it easy to find out how to search the thread, they just assume a ****** just types in that box thinking, "hurr hurr hurr me want search. me type in search words. Oh look, search this thread is an option. Boy I am lucky the magic search box knew I wanted to search this thread."

I might try out my headphones on the onboard audio... just don't know if I want to install Realtek drivers.


----------



## m3ta1head

umeng2002 said:


> How is the NVMe speeds and GPU performance? Any weirdness with the CPU running in PCIe 3.0 mode? I'm sure AMD and Asus can get PCIe 4.0 working on the first NVMe and first PCIe 16x slot on these boards because they run straight into the CPU.


Although this part is priced at a premium, I feel it is worth it as you are essentially getting 'half' of a 5950X - with single threaded performance that is equal to the higher end part. NVMe and GPU performance remains completely normal for me, although I am still operating with PCI-E 3.0 devices (970 Evo+ and 1080Ti).












Here is an album of my benchmark results so far:


http://imgur.com/a/k0WQB1y


----------



## umeng2002

Thanks for the info. Might I ask what NVMe you used for that test? Is that the 970 EVO Plus I spotted in one of your pics?


----------



## m3ta1head

umeng2002 said:


> Thanks for the info. Might I ask what NVMe you used for that test? Is that the 970 EVO Plus I spotted in one of your pics?


That's correct, 970 Evo Plus 1TB.



MrTomppa12345 said:


> nice!
> 
> what about VRM temps?


Forgot to reply to this, I can't monitor VRM temps as enabling the Asus WMI sensor in HWinfo causes an instant crash for me. Does anyone have a workaround for this?

I have a 140mm fan blowing directly over the DIMMs and VRM section, along with great airflow throughout my case - so I suspect the VRM temps are well within check.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> They made searching thread EXTREMELY CONFUSING, but simple when you know how to do it.
> 
> You simply start typing in the "Search Community" box at the top of the page when you're in the thread. Then click the search "in this discussion" option. The key is that there must be text in the search box for the option to show up... a UI system made for idiots, if you ask me. Instead of making it easy to find out how to search the thread, they just assume a **** just types in that box thinking, "hurr hurr hurr me want search. me type in search words. Oh look, search this thread is an option. Boy I am lucky the magic search box knew I wanted to search this thread."
> 
> I might try out my headphones on the onboard audio... just don't know if I want to install Realtek drivers.


That is an easy to use search but also not obvious that it can search this thread! So I'm the first one to talk about headphones in this thread. Are you all using USB DACs with desktop headphone amps and desktop USB DAC/amps?

I've installed the realtek drivers and they're fine after disabling the startup app.


----------



## algida79

Hello all,

I am contemplating upgrading my 2700X to a Ryzen 9 3900X or XT. I am quite satisfied with how the Prime X470-Pro has been handling the 2700X so far and would like to keep it if possible.

Can any owners of a Prime X470-Pro + Zen2 CPU please share their impressions of how well (or badly) does the combo work? Any major functionality still missing in the BIOS (e.g. is per-CCX overclocking available or not)? Any issues with thermals/VRM temps that you saw with the Ryzen 9 models?

Thanks.


----------



## JJinPA

For some odd reason, my Asus Wifi/Bluetooth card will not work properly in my PCI 1_3 slot, but works fine in the PCI 16_3 slot.

In the 1_3, the Bluetooth function works, but no WiFi. In the 16_3, it works fine...I have both of the M.2 slots occupied and I get a little confused thanks to a brain injury regarding how everything is shared. I only have one GPU, in the 16_1 slot and no other cards. Is the M.2 in the second slot causing the card not to work in the PCI 1_3? Or is there a PCI setting in bios?

And I have come to find just the Aura software has been the cause of all my "crashes". At least tech support is elevating it. Thing works PERFECT, unless you install either just the Aura software or the Armory crate. Then is goes into zombie mode within 15 minutes...No errors in the log, just goes blank and nothing works, not even power button. Uninstall, and all problems go away...I can't force it to crash with it uninstalled.

Kind of annoying to not be able to use the LED's on the board. I liked being able to glance over and see how hot it is running via the LED color...If it was red, I knew I had issues.


----------



## M4xson

JJinPA said:


> And I have come to find just the Aura software has been the cause of all my "crashes". At least tech support is elevating it. Thing works PERFECT, unless you install either just the Aura software or the Armory crate. Then is goes into zombie mode within 15 minutes...No errors in the log, just goes blank and nothing works, not even power button. Uninstall, and all problems go away...I can't force it to crash with it uninstalled.


I've uninstalled the Aura and Armoury apps after setting the LED colour.


----------



## ZCatharsis

Flashed 5806 on a PRIME X470-PRO with a 2600X CPU
It posted fine and now using 5600X. But I've had few issues and I haven't been able to pin down the exact reasons for all of these. It managed to corrupt my windows install 2 times when stress testing PBO, AuraSync is not working properly. 2 of MY non-PWM case fans cannot be smart temp controlled by Asus software. I've had a few random restarts where only errors on event log were related to Aura LightingService. I advise you DO NOT install any asus suite programs for now, they will cause stability issues.
No way to control any of the RGB on board and ram atm.

I hope these gets fixed, I don't consider this BIOS + Asus software as no way stable atm


----------



## MishelLngelo

ZCatharsis said:


> Flashed 5806 on a PRIME X470-PRO with a 2600X CPU
> It posted fine and now using 5600X. But I've had few issues and I haven't been able to pin down the exact reasons for all of these. It managed to corrupt my windows install 2 times when stress testing PBO, AuraSync is not working properly. 2 of MY non-PWM case fans cannot be smart temp controlled by Asus software. I've had a few random restarts where only errors on event log were related to Aura LightingService. I advise you DO NOT install any asus suite programs for now, they will cause stability issues.
> No way to control any of the RGB on board and ram atm.
> 
> I hope these gets fixed, I don't consider this BIOS + Asus software as no way stable atm


Chipset drivers up to date ? 2.10.13.408


----------



## ZCatharsis

MishelLngelo said:


> Chipset drivers up to date ? 2.10.13.408


Yes


----------



## M4xson

ZCatharsis said:


> Flashed 5806 on a PRIME X470-PRO with a 2600X CPU
> It posted fine and now using 5600X. But I've had few issues and I haven't been able to pin down the exact reasons for all of these. It managed to corrupt my windows install 2 times when stress testing PBO, AuraSync is not working properly. 2 of MY non-PWM case fans cannot be smart temp controlled by Asus software. I've had a few random restarts where only errors on event log were related to Aura LightingService. I advise you DO NOT install any asus suite programs for now, they will cause stability issues.
> No way to control any of the RGB on board and ram atm.


Is there no RGB and fan control in this new beta BIOS? There is in the old BIOS so you don't need Aurasync or Armoury.


----------



## MishelLngelo

M4xson said:


> Is there no RGB and fan control in this new beta BIOS? There is in the old BIOS so you don't need Aurasync or Armoury.


‚Even in "old" BIOS controls are elementary but once it's set thru SW it remembers settings.


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> That is an easy to use search but also not obvious that it can search this thread! So I'm the first one to talk about headphones in this thread. Are you all using USB DACs with desktop headphone amps and desktop USB DAC/amps?
> 
> I've installed the realtek drivers and they're fine after disabling the startup app.


I'm using a Sound Blaster Z with optical output to a DAC and Headphone amp. I might try running my HD600 headphones off the onboard audio later just to see how it sounds.


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> ‚Even in "old" BIOS controls are elementary but once it's set thru SW it remembers settings.


^ This. Settings will even persist after a CMOS reset.


----------



## JJinPA

MishelLngelo said:


> ‚Even in "old" BIOS controls are elementary but once it's set thru SW it remembers settings.


I'll have to try to reinstall the armory crate, set lights and then uninstall. If the Aura software is on my PC is acts all screwy. And goes into zombie mode.


----------



## ZCatharsis

ZCatharsis said:


> Flashed 5806 on a PRIME X470-PRO with a 2600X CPU
> It posted fine and now using 5600X. But I've had few issues and I haven't been able to pin down the exact reasons for all of these. It managed to corrupt my windows install 2 times when stress testing PBO, AuraSync is not working properly. 2 of MY non-PWM case fans cannot be smart temp controlled by Asus software. I've had a few random restarts where only errors on event log were related to Aura LightingService. I advise you DO NOT install any asus suite programs for now, they will cause stability issues.
> No way to control any of the RGB on board and ram atm.
> 
> I hope these gets fixed, I don't consider this BIOS + Asus software as no way stable atm


UPDATE:
3PIN PWM fans cannot be controlled at all, and are running at 100% all the time, neither BIOS or AI suite soft can detect min max RPM. Even tho while analyzing the fans stop and gradually ramp up, there is something wrong with detection. No way to change RGB lighting at all (BIOS offers only AURA ON-OFF) and also GSkill TrindentZ RGB ram lighting is not changeable. Not even with gskill software


----------



## m3ta1head

Strange, I am having no such issues on 5806. Aura and fan control working perfectly fine as it always has. Perhaps try a complete CMOS clear and dial in your settings from scratch again?

I played a bit more with curve optimizer and massaged quite a bit of single threaded performance out of the 5800X. This is running -5 on my best 2 cores and -20 on the remaining cores, plus PBO +200mhz Scalar 1x. Quite impressed with the performance. CPU-Z validation here: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4623.92 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## umeng2002

Looking good.

I'm really interested to see how Zen 3 reacts on this board since I might get a Zen 3 chip next year instead of getting a new mobo + ram + Zen 3.

What RAM kit do you have? I have 3200 CL14 B-die... currently at 3333 CL14... I would think I could get it higher at CL14, but I don't want to push my 2700X's IF further.

If I could get it to 3600 CL14 on a Zen 3 chip, that would be good.


----------



## m3ta1head

umeng2002 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I'm really interested to see how Zen 3 reacts on this board since I might get a Zen 3 chip next year instead of getting a new mobo + ram + Zen 3.
> 
> What RAM kit do you have? I have 3200 CL14 B-die... currently at 3333 CL14... I would think I could get it higher at CL14, but I don't want to push my 2700X's IF further.
> 
> If I could get it to 3600 CL14 on a Zen 3 chip, that would be good.


I'm using the 3600C15D-16GTZ kit from G.Skill - your 3200CL14 should also provide good results with Zen3.


----------



## umeng2002

M4xson said:


> We don't know the spec of the built in headphone amp. The spec says 'Capable of driving high-impedance headphones' and 'new impedance-sensing circuit automatically adjusts gain to ensure the optimal volume range for your headphones.' without stating a maximum impedance. I've read on Reddit that it's good with 250ohm headphones, the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO. It works fine with my AKG Y50s but they are getting worn and I want better. What headphones are you using with the front panel header on your Prime X470-pro?


OK, I've gotten around to testing my HD600s on the Realtek chip. The auto impedance detection correctly senses the 300 Ω. On *properly mixed audio* the lowest "Amplify Level" of "performance" is not enough to drive these properly. It's not loud enough and lacks punch.

On the middle "Amplify Level" of "Powerful," the headphone sound much better, but you still need to ride the volume at 95 or 100%. The sound is very clean, but somewhat subdued compared to my external stuff. Not bad really.

On the highest "Amplify Level" of "Extreme," the headphones sound even better. Still not as a full sound as my external stuff, either. If you didn't know better would say that they sound really good. Without getting into audiophile terminology, I'll just say that there is something a bit lacking. A bit dry sounding... But again more than competent. It it works quite well.









The motherboard's relative lack of power is apparent, but it still does a good job. Depending on how the content is mixed will determine how much of the "Amply Level" you use. Using the higher levels can cause distortion too.

So no, it doesn't sound as good as an external setup, but it's like 80 or 90 percent there.


----------



## M4xson

umeng2002 said:


> OK, I've gotten around to testing my HD600s on the Realtek chip. The auto impedance detection correctly senses the 300 Ω. On *properly mixed audio* the lowest "Amplify Level" of "performance" is not enough to drive these properly. It's not loud enough and lacks punch.
> 
> On the middle "Amplify Level" of "Powerful," the headphone sound much better, but you still need to ride the volume at 95 or 100%. The sound is very clean, but somewhat subdued compared to my external stuff. Not bad really.
> 
> On the highest "Amplify Level" of "Extreme," the headphones sound even better. Still not as a full sound as my external stuff, either. If you didn't know better would say that they sound really good. Without getting into audiophile terminology, I'll just say that there is something a bit lacking. A bit dry sounding... But again more than competent. It it works quite well.
> 
> View attachment 2467490
> 
> 
> The motherboard's relative lack of power is apparent, but it still does a good job. Depending on how the content is mixed will determine how much of the "Amply Level" you use. Using the higher levels can cause distortion too.
> 
> So no, it doesn't sound as good as an external setup, but it's like 80 or 90 percent there.


Thanks, that's a great insight!

Seems like the 300 ohm HD600 are at the top end of what the motherboard audio can drive. I'm looking at the 120 ohm Sennheiser HD 560S now.


----------



## JJinPA

I still can't believe just the Aura software crashed the whole PC...So stupid.

I've always had Asus boards, never with any issues like this. Without the software for the board, the board works fine. That makes sense.


----------



## umeng2002

Asus software has always been buggy, causing issues.


----------



## algida79

umeng2002 said:


> Asus software has always been buggy, causing issues.


And if I may add, notorious for being difficult to cleanly uninstall, as they tend to leave remnants like drivers and services behind. :-/


----------



## xeizo

algida79 said:


> And if I may add, notorious for being difficult to cleanly uninstall, as they tend to leave remnants like drivers and services behind. :-/


Sometimes they play nice, but when they don't it's a PITA to uninstall. I have damaged a few Windows installs beyond recovery trying to remove Asus software. Best thing is to never install ANYTHING from Asus.


----------



## radier

I never have issues with AI Suite or Armoury Crate. Fan Xpert was really useful for me.

But do you know why fan stop isn't available in UEFI q-fan when you select PWM. I have 4 pin case fans. Fan-stop option becomes available only in DC mode.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There is a new BIOS, non-beta this time.
BIOS
Version 5809 2020/12/0414.73 MBytes

PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5809
" 1.New CPU support
2.Offer a Re-size BAR Support option to enhance GPU performance.
3. Remove AMD 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon X4 Processors support"








PRIME X470-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS Middle East


ASUS Prime series is expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, Prime series motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com




Also a new chipset drivers that are not on AMD site.

I'm still debating whether to update BIOS while still on 3700x. but drivers are good.


----------



## JJinPA

MishelLngelo said:


> There is a new BIOS, non-beta this time.
> BIOS


Thanks for the heads up! Helps me out, since this bios, unlike the BETA, does not include a warning for 2nd gen. Asus is going to RMA board for Aura crashing issue, though I doubt it fixes issue.

Having the beta bios on there was sort of an issue.

Updated to this bios and all seems good as of now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

JJinPA said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Helps me out, since this bios, unlike the BETA, does not include a warning for 2nd gen. Asus is going to RMA board for Aura crashing issue, though I doubt it fixes issue.
> 
> Having the beta bios on there was sort of an issue.
> 
> Updated to this bios and all seems good as of now.


I didn't flash it yet, still have some work to finish but installed new drivers. I assume it's still same AGESA 1180 and wondering if it's reversible to 5603 if need be. Not in the shape right now to find somebody with BIOS flashing hardware.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

MishelLngelo said:


> I didn't flash it yet, still have some work to finish but installed new drivers. I assume it's still same AGESA 1180 and wondering if it's reversible to 5603 if need be. Not in the shape right now to find somebody with BIOS flashing hardware.


They switched from 1180RC3 to final..... no problems with my 3800XT so far......


----------



## MishelLngelo

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> They switched from 1180RC3 to final..... no problems with my 3800XT so far......


Tnx, will do it tomorrow.


----------



## JJinPA

I reinstalled the ASUS software for giggles after the flash to see if it would work without crashing, and so far so good. 

Aura has been running and I've let PC go to sleep several times and it's woken up, which before it would usually have gone zombie by now and required me to literally pull the plug to shut it off.

Update:

Still not a hiccup with new bios AND ALL Asus software running 😱

Since previously it would have randomly "crashed" 20 or so times by now, I would say something they did with the latest bios addressed the issue somehow.

Fingers are crossed...


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> Also a new chipset drivers that are not on AMD site.


Just wondering, does anybody install these ASUS supplied chipset drivers over the one's on AMD's site? I do wonder if there is actually a difference or not between these and AMD's other than installation packaging.


----------



## umeng2002

You can extract the packages with 7zip or something and look for the specific file versions.


----------



## JJinPA

eBombzor said:


> Just wondering, does anybody install these ASUS supplied chipset drivers over the one's on AMD's site? I do wonder if there is actually a difference or not between these and AMD's other than installation packaging.


I just installed the newest ones from the site along with the most recent bios and it seems to have fixed the crashing issues with the Asus software, so that's a good starting point.

Hard to say otherwise, but PC is running rock solid with ALL the Asus software installed. It's a small miracle.


----------



## umeng2002

I used the fan control portion to easily test fan speeds when stress testing, then I implemented the configuration in the BIOS, then uninstalled the software.

It's not useless, but I would always make a restore point before installing it.


----------



## JJinPA

I use the Arura to show CPU temp and have it go red if it gets over 65C, green when it's below 30C.

Just for testing purposes, I installed all the software and just to tempt fate, I used the software to "optimize" 😳

13% with no issues...Temps seem good as well. Even the lights work with no crash all day 👍

I expect a crash, but maybe ASUS will surprise me.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Just wondering, does anybody install these ASUS supplied chipset drivers over the one's on AMD's site? I do wonder if there is actually a difference or not between these and AMD's other than installation packaging.


That's just it, those drivers are only on Asus site, AMD site doesn't have them so can't compare. in any case, I installed them and everything works despite 5006 BIOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MishelLngelo said:


> That's just it, those drivers are only on Asus site, AMD site doesn't have them so can't compare. in any case, I installed them and everything works despite 5006 BIOS.


Sorry, BIOS 5603.


----------



## Espionage724

Has anyone been able to use AfuEfix64 with this motherboard? I tried to follow the instructions in the first post here, but get:



Code:


 3 - Error: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size.


----------



## Ph03n1X

Running 5809 BIOS with Ryzen 5900x and 3800Mhz RAM in 1:1:1 RAM/ infinity fabric / memory controller (1900Mhz)
Stable, good performace, few small issues fixed, few left  For example changes in new amd overclocking showing massage "no changes" but it does (still the same like with enable/ disable AURA)


----------



## Nikhil g18

Ph03n1X said:


> Running 5809 BIOS with Ryzen 5900x and 3800Mhz RAM in 1:1:1 RAM/ infinity fabric / memory controller (1900Mhz)
> Stable, good performace, few small issues fixed few left  For example changes i new amd overclocking a showing massage "no changes" but it does (still the same like with enable disbale AURA)


Hi can you try 2000fclk and see if you get whea logger errors event viewer thankyou


----------



## Ph03n1X

Nikhil g18 said:


> Hi can you try 2000fclk and see if you get whea logger errors event viewer thankyou


Not a chance. Not even POST. I tried different modules (but all of them hynix 2 x 16GB). I tried of course to increase voltage on SOC and a lot of other things, but changed nothing. I guess it is about other limits. Board originally designed for 3600MHz able to reach 3800MHz stable is still awesome.

I must warn you about one more thing. Board was forcing infinity fabric at 1800 MHz and UCLK at 950MHz on default Auto. You have to change infinity fabric frequency manually on two different places, one of them bugged as mentioned before (no changes message when saving settings) . Difference is 10ns RAM latency.


----------



## Nikhil g18

Ph03n1X said:


> Not a chance. Not even POST. I tried different modules (but all of them hynix 2 x 16GB). I tried of course to increase voltage on SOC and a lot of other things, but changed nothing. I guess it is about other limits. Board originally designed for 3600MHz able to reach 3800MHz stable is still awesome.
> 
> I must warn you about one more thing. Board was forcing infinity fabric at 1800 MHz and UCLK at 950MHz on default Auto. You have to change infinity fabric frequency manually on two different places, one of them bugged as mentioned before (no changes message when saving settings) . Difference is 10ns RAM latency.


I can reach 2033 fclk but have whea logger errors in event viewer but no blue screen


----------



## Ph03n1X

Nikhil g18 said:


> I can reach 2033 fclk but have whea logger errors in event viewer but no blue screen


For me is absolute stability alfa and the omega - so memory testing and memory controller focused Prime95 for hours is something I must do.
I have this machine mostly for the work. For in-memory analytical stuff. And heavy calculation workflows.
(but my 5700xt can be used for more than work ;-) )
But I was amazed how 5900x is "cold" (small 7nm chips with a lot of Wats of heat). Peaks max 75°C. With Alphacool Eisbaer 240 (and MX-4) on full load - in closed case and warmed case.
Single core load stable 4950Mhz with 62°C. All cores 4400Mhz at 72°C.
Undervolting is also possible like with old 2700x: offset - 0,050V.
With low impact on real performance - superPI 2M increasing time by 0,35sec (average from 5 tests before/after)
On 16M set 3,4sec increase. But temperatures decrease is about 4-5°C.
In my case undervolting has no reason - temps and power are not limit to reach boost frequencies.
But in combination with PBO, you should be able to get more...
But with this power - why overclock? ;-) 
(because I can)


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ph03n1X said:


> For me is absolute stability alfa and the omega - so memory testing and memory controller focused Prime95 for hours is something I must do.
> I have this machine mostly for the work. For in-memory analytical stuff. And heavy calculation workflows.
> (but my 5700xt can be used for more than work ;-) )
> But I was amazed how 5900x is "cold" (small 7nm chips with a lot of Wats of heat). Peaks max 75°C. With Alphacool Eisbaer 240 (and MX-4) on full load - in closed case and warmed case.
> Single core load stable 4950Mhz with 62°C. All cores 4400Mhz at 72°C.
> Undervolting is also possible like with old 2700x: offset - 0,050V.
> With low impact on real performance - superPI 2M increasing time by 0,35sec (average from 5 tests before/after)
> On 16M set 3,4sec increase. But temperatures decrease is about 4-5°C.
> In my case undervolting has no reason - temps and power are not limit to reach boost frequencies.
> But in combination with PBO, you should be able to get more...
> But with this power - why overclock? ;-)
> (because I can)


I heard reports that unlike earlier Ryzen, Zen3 boost algorithms allow for much higher temps before boost gets limited. My early 3700x hits single core high of 4.4GHz, other cores 4.3GHz only if temps are lower than 65c. I will not be able to get my mitts on 5800x earlier than February but my friends 5800x easilly reaches 5.05GHz single and 4.75 on rest of cores even when it hits 85c+ at full load. What are your experiences ?


----------



## zbug

Is there any reasons to update to the latest bios when running a 3900x? Any improvements to pbo/OC or all the shiny stuff is mainly for zen3 ?


----------



## xeizo

zbug said:


> Is there any reasons to update to the latest bios when running a 3900x? Any improvements to pbo/OC or all the shiny stuff is mainly for zen3 ?


Usually there are some bugfixes for the mainboard present in newer bioses, new features are generally for Zen 3


----------



## JJinPA

So, it seems that Aura software and Logitech software don't play nice with the new bios.

No idea why that would be, but as soon as I went to install the logitech software, PC started acting really screwy and was crashing, though not exactly like last time...It would crash and reboot...then work for 1 minute, crash reboot. Then it went back into zombie mode and needed plug pulled.

Shut off Aura off in Bios and reboot loop stopped, but then it went into the random zombie mode again....Uninstalled Logitech software and problem is gone. *** could have happened in the bios to cause this alteration of symptoms?

So I guess it didn't fix the issue, it just made it more ridiculously stupid.

I get to choose between color coded temperature monitoring, or having keyboard shortcuts because either Asus or Logitech seems to have issues writing software.


----------



## M4xson

JJinPA said:


> Asus or Logitech seems to have issues writing software.


Both I would say these days. Even after removing the misbehaving ASUS software and the startup items it leaves behind it takes a noticeable amount of time before my Logitech mouse behaves properly after starting windows.


----------



## M4xson

Espionage724 said:


> Has anyone been able to use AfuEfix64 with this motherboard? I tried to follow the instructions in the first post here, but get:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3 - Error: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size.


Even it's made by 1usmus is it wise to load an unofficial BIOS?


----------



## JJinPA

M4xson said:


> Both I would say these days. Even after removing the misbehaving ASUS software and the startup items it leaves behind it takes a noticeable amount of time before my Logitech mouse behaves properly after starting windows.


Logitech sucks a bit thanks to their "Options" software(for the mouse) not being able to program the keyboard(k350), which requires "Setpoint"...I think the two clash with Aura in the mix. It's just so odd how the nature of the crashing changed after the bios update.

I've had the same issue with the mouse...I moved to different USB port and that seemed to fix that.

I also found that if I put in a boot up password, I can't get into bios no matter what I do. Password window pops up, keyboard works to input the password, but it ignores input after pressing enter until windows screen comes up. It won't accept F2 or Del...Had to clear cmos to get back in.


----------



## Ph03n1X

MishelLngelo said:


> I heard reports that unlike earlier Ryzen, Zen3 boost algorithms allow for much higher temps before boost gets limited. My early 3700x hits single core high of 4.4GHz, other cores 4.3GHz only if temps are lower than 65c. I will not be able to get my mitts on 5800x earlier than February but my friends 5800x easilly reaches 5.05GHz single and 4.75 on rest of cores even when it hits 85c+ at full load. What are your experiences ?


I have no limits from temperatures (at least yet), only by power limits (PPT/TDC/EDC)
I can make few tests for you this weekend.
Push power limits with undervolting and without - and give you not only stable frequency reached, but also if it gives you more real calculation power.
5900x is very interesting CPU, and from testing I see, I was the lucky one in silicon lottery.


----------



## Espionage724

M4xson said:


> Even it's made by 1usmus is it wise to load an unofficial BIOS?


Not too sure; I held off from doing it in the past because of some notes not to with certain CPUs.

But in my case, I want to use the same method to load the latest official BIOS. I believe Afuefix64 would be a more throrough method to make sure the BIOS is installed cleanly.


----------



## radier

Which AGESA version is 5809 BIOS?

From MSI PR:


> With AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D, your 400-series motherboards can support Ryzen 5000 CPU and achieve its true performance. Since there are some technical issues on AGESA 1.1.8.0, it will not be released. Thus, AGESA 1.1.0.0. Patch D is the finest choice to update your motherboards.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> Which AGESA version is 5809 BIOS?
> 
> From MSI PR:


1180.


----------



## xeizo

Interesting, X470-Prime Pro is my third rig from "top to bottom", it sports a 3700X and my worst DDR4 RAM. It's a mixed set of single/dual rank 4x8GB Hynix AFR 3000Gbps. That RAM has never been able to post above 3000MHz, not on Crosshair VII, not on B550-F, not on Prime Pro, but with this new 5809-bios it happily runs at 3133MHz! And with reasonably tight timings, and only 1.36V VDIMM. Very nice! 3200 doesn't boot though.

My other Ryzen rigs runs 3800MHz memory with no problems, but they have B-Die and Hynix DJR, Hynix AFR is notorious bad at OC and running 4 sticks mixed single/dual doesn't help. But great if they can be usable, it's 32GB of DDR4 after all


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Interesting, X470-Prime Pro is my third rig from "top to bottom", it sports a 3700X and my worst DDR4 RAM. It's a mixed set of single/dual rank 4x8GB Hynix AFR 3000Gbps. That RAM has never been able to post above 3000MHz, not on Crosshair VII, not on B550-F, not on Prime Pro, but with this new 5809-bios it happily runs at 3133MHz! And with reasonably tight timings, and only 1.36V VDIMM. Very nice! 3200 doesn't boot though.
> 
> My other Ryzen rigs runs 3800MHz memory with no problems, but they have B-Die and Hynix DJR, Hynix AFR is notorious bad at OC and running 4 sticks mixed single/dual doesn't help. But great if they can be usable, it's 32GB of DDR4 after all


Tnx, nice to know, I didn't flash to 5809 yet although I have no problem with this b-die Kingston, works fine at it's rated XMP, actually even a bit better. After trying manually (like I had to do with x370) I found out that DOCP not only lowers Cl from 17 (as XMP imply) to Cl16 but also can set DOCP to 3000MHz and up speed to 3600MHz keeping (almost)all settings for 300MHz. with only 2 manual changes to get more performance. 
What I'm more interested is whether PBO works just as good. Despite an early example of 3700x it still hits 4.4GHz on single core while others run up to 4.275-4.3GHz ta full load. VRM and whole MB works without any overload at all conditions, stay cool even at best OC I could muster (4.25GHz) all cores.


----------



## JJinPA

xeizo said:


> Very nice! 3200 doesn't boot though.


Mine will only do so under stock timings(DOCP)...Which are a wee bit loose.


----------



## algida79

xeizo said:


> 3200 doesn't boot though


Have you tried with alternative termination resistance values? Especially ProcODT.

I had a poorly-binned Hynix AFR kit that was a dog to work with on Zen+ and this mobo. Wouldn't do more than 3266MT/s and that with a 2x8GB configuration. Knowing what I know now, I could have tried to play with alternative ProcODT, Rtt, DrvStr values, maybe even CLDO_VDDP although that last one may not make a significant difference on a Zen2 CPU.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

Hynix CJR with a 2700X:








not a chance to run a higher speed.....

now with a 3800XT









i can run them up to 4066 - stable....

so - it would be possible that the CPU is the cause....


----------



## MishelLngelo

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> Hynix CJR with a 2700X:
> View attachment 2470026
> 
> not a chance to run a higher speed.....
> 
> now with a 3800XT
> View attachment 2470027
> 
> 
> i can run them up to 4066 - stable....
> 
> so - it would be possible that the CPU is the cause....


That's amazing, was 2700x also with 5809 ? I know that Ryzen 2000 had a bit weaker IMC but i did have same RAM results with 2600x too although it's b-die. 
Maybe it's due to new BIOS/AGESA ?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

MishelLngelo said:


> That's amazing, was 2700x also with 5809 ? I know that Ryzen 2000 had a bit weaker IMC but i did have same RAM results with 2600x too although it's b-die.
> Maybe it's due to new BIOS/AGESA ?


nope - depending on the biosversion 3400 or 3467 stable, sometimes this, sometimes that^^ never more.......i switched the CPU´s @ Bios 5603, i could test if i can go higher with the new one, but to what cause, i must reach around 5000 to get the same latency and im relativly shure i dont reach that^^


----------



## MishelLngelo

BeetleatWar1977 said:


> nope - depending on the biosversion 3400 or 3467 stable, sometimes this, sometimes that^^ never more.......i switched the CPU´s @ Bios 5603, i could test if i can go higher with the new one, but to what cause, i must reach around 5000 to get the same latency and im relativly shure i dont reach that^^


I was on 5603 with 2700x and still am with 3700x.


----------



## algida79

Even after Zen2 launch, ASUS must have quietly been updating the QVL. I mean, 4400MT/s validated on a 4-DIMMer X470 is no small feat.

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory_QVL_for_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors.pdf

Part of it might be the strong SoC VRM, with its 4 power stages giving clean output.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone else have silent WHEA errors after 5809? Got one in hwinfo (cpu bus/interconnect which I'm pretty sure means the IF) while running Kahru so I just removed my manual voltages on the two VDDGs and CLDO voltage settings in the BIOS which fixed it. Quite strange, I hadn't noticed anything wrong otherwise, no crashes, no freezing or anything. It's only when I started to look into the WHEA logs when I found out I was getting these errors...


----------



## Harx

Currently running my RAM at 3800C14 on previous 5603 Bios on my 3700X. You think going to newest one can benefit? Possibly tighten something even more? (pic below for current timings)


----------



## agws

If I"m running a 2600x is it normal for my gpu to be running at 8x if I have a M2 NVME drive installed?


----------



## MishelLngelo

agws said:


> If I"m running a 2600x is it normal for my gpu to be running at 8x if I have a M2 NVME drive installed?


Second M.2 is connected to chipset so it shouldn't interfere with or take PCIe lines from first slot and GPU in there.


----------



## umeng2002

agws said:


> If I"m running a 2600x is it normal for my gpu to be running at 8x if I have a M2 NVME drive installed?


Yes, the top M.2 and top 16x PCIe slots are wired directly into the CPU and don't share bandwidth with anything unless you run SLI or Crossfire. Bottom M.2 goes through the south bridge and it limited to 2 PCIe lanes.

Where is your GPU located? In the first 16x slot, it should always be 16x unless you have ANY card in the 2nd 16x slot. Take out ANY device from the 2nd 16x slot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed 5809 yesterday, experimented with some settings but for now nothing changed much in performance department. It's better streamlined than previous BIOS but (to me) obvious changes are reserved for Zen3. Does anybody know if 3900/3950 can use new settings for Ai Tweaker/CPU Core ratio (PER CCX). or it's only for Zen3 dual CCX ?


----------



## umeng2002

How many of you guys are running 4 sticks on this mobo? I just picked up another kit to expand my memory to 32 GB. So when it gets here, I'll be running two sticks per channel (dual rank since each stick is single rank). I would think 4 sticks can easily be ran at 3200 MT/s.


----------



## MishelLngelo

A funny side effect of 5809 BIOS, when PBO override is set to 300MHz RM says Max cpu frequency should be 4.7GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

New BIOS 5821 with AGESA 1190 is out. 

Version 5821 Beta Version2021/01/0814.79 MBytes
PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5821
Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.9.0.


----------



## eBombzor

Finally 1.1.9.0 is out on this board... took them long enough. Hopefully I stop getting WHEA errors on 1866 FCLK.

EDIT: No issues since upgrading yet but I'm running stock XMP settings for now.


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> A funny side effect of 5809 BIOS, when PBO override is set to 300MHz RM says Max cpu frequency should be 4.7GHz.


Are you able to get 4.7 at all? I tried using +200 but I was never able to get above the stock max 4.4 on my 3600x in basically any workload.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Are you able to get 4.7 at all? I tried using +200 but I was never able to get above the stock max 4.4 on my 3600x in basically any workload.


Didn't flash it yet but 4.6GHz with my 3700x is probably just a dream. I'm happy when it hits 4.4 with any regularity.


----------



## xeizo

The new bios is good for memory, first bios that booted my 32GB 4 DIMMs of crappy mixed single/dual Hynix AFR to 3200MHz 1:1:1 with the 3700X. Looks stable too. Best bios so far I would say.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Flashed 5821 this morning and everything's working almost fine. "almost" because voltage on auto is in average 0.05 higher than previous any my 3700x doesn't tolerate negative offset above -0.01v so that's not much help. Good part is that saved settings and .CMO from previous BIOS still works. All PBO and DOCP settings do not produce any better results as I was hoping for but at least not worse either. For some reason Power Saving plan in windows for which I set min/max processor state to 5/50% doesn't work, Tried switching cchipset driver from ons at Asus site to newest from AMD but still no help. Iusmus and Ryzen performance plans set at 5/100% works fine. Still can't hit any cores to 4.4GHz under CB r23 as temp rise (because of voltage going upwards of 1.375v, was 1.32v before) to 71.8c and that cuts into full boost/pbo by 50-100MHz. Scores in CBr23 are 12887 for one pass as it was before so there's still room for improvement if I could keep voltage and temps in check. 
Still have to check if I could get a bit of an improvement to RAM, right now it's at same settings as ever. DOCP set to 3000 and frequency to 3600MHz nets Cl16.17.17.17.34. and that works rock stable. Aida gives 50881 score but with 68.1 latency.


----------



## M4xson

Has anyone got one of the GTX30 cards plugged into their X470 yet?


----------



## MishelLngelo

M4xson said:


> Has anyone got one of the GTX30 cards plugged into their X470 yet?





M4xson said:


> Has anyone got one of the GTX30 cards plugged into their X470 yet?


Not me but a friend has RTX 3090 with 5900x.


----------



## radier

I have 3060Ti. No problem.


----------



## m3ta1head

BIOS 5821 is giving me thousands of WHEA errors and causing USB mouse and keyboard microstutters...additionally curve optimizer doesn't seem to be working (5800X). I'm rolling back to 5809...

Edit: back on 5809 and all the above issues are gone


----------



## Nikhil g18

m3ta1head said:


> BIOS 5821 is giving me thousands of WHEA errors and causing USB mouse and keyboard microstutters...additionally curve optimizer doesn't seem to be working (5800X). I'm rolling back to 5809...
> 
> Edit: back on 5809 and all the above issues are gone


Can you please share your curve optimiser settings and settled jg for pbo in ai tweak and amd overclock even I have 5800x but can't make it stable thanks


----------



## wah007

I have the 3060 ti too alongside a 3700x and no compatibility issues with this board.

The only issue I have is the case and CPU fans (both PWM) both ramp up to about 1200-1300rpm when the PC is idle and all temps are low and the CPU is not doing anything, they'll stay at them speeds until I open up an app then they'll settle down. Weird.

Bios version 5809.


----------



## MishelLngelo

wah007 said:


> I have the 3060 ti too alongside a 3700x and no compatibility issues with this board.
> 
> The only issue I have is the case and CPU fans (both PWM) both ramp up to about 1200-1300rpm when the PC is idle and all temps are low and the CPU is not doing anything, they'll stay at them speeds until I open up an app then they'll settle down. Weird.
> 
> Bios version 5809.


Have you tried 5821 AGESA 1190 BIOS ? I think it's a bit better ? I have no beef with it, CCX settings work fine.
Btw. AGESA 1200 is out, ROG already have BIOS with it. Maybe that's why 5821 is labeled as Beta ?


----------



## wah007

MishelLngelo said:


> Have you tried 5821 AGESA 1190 BIOS ? I think it's a bit better ? I have no beef with it, CCX settings work fine.
> Btw. AGESA 1200 is out, ROG already have BIOS with it. Maybe that's why 5821 is labeled as Beta ?


I've not tried that one, I've tried 5809 and the one before it but the fans behave the same on both. I'm a bit wary of the latest BETA version as another user above reported issues with the USB micro stutter.

Everything else is working great, if I can just get the fans under control I'll be happy. I'll try a software solution.


----------



## MishelLngelo

wah007 said:


> I've not tried that one, I've tried 5809 and the one before it but the fans behave the same on both. I'm a bit wary of the latest BETA version as another user above reported issues with the USB micro stutter.
> 
> Everything else is working great, if I can just get the fans under control I'll be happy. I'll try a software solution.


If you are thinking about AiSuite, forget it. it gets even worse.


----------



## xeizo

wah007 said:


> I've not tried that one, I've tried 5809 and the one before it but the fans behave the same on both. I'm a bit wary of the latest BETA version as another user above reported issues with the USB micro stutter.
> 
> Everything else is working great, if I can just get the fans under control I'll be happy. I'll try a software solution.


Use Q-fan, it's at the bottom of the monitor page in the bios, works fine for me. Very silent. Don't try to use the calibration wizard, it's confused, just set min rpm in Q-fan and Standard for CPU and if you like silent for case fans.

AI Suite, or Asus software in general, must be avoided like the plague


----------



## wah007

Thanks for the tip guys. I'll use Q-fan in the bios and see how it goes. Overall, I'm really happy with the system. Returned the faulty 5700 XT and bought a 3060 ti and all is working great now. The 5700 XT didn't agree with this board / system, it worked perfectly in my other intel systems. Strange.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

MishelLngelo said:


> Not me but a friend has RTX 3090 with 5900x.


Im running a 3800XT with a 3080 EVGA FTW3


----------



## radier

AGESA 1.2.0.0



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5830.ZIP


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.0
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5830.ZIP


Thank you, been waiting for it


----------



## algida79

Still classified as Beta, judging by the release for the X470-F Gaming


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Still classified as Beta, judging by the release for the X470-F Gaming


A lot of manufacturers classify this kind of BIOS as beta, that was plan from the beginning. There was even plan to release BIOS only with a proof of purchase of Zen3 processors. That of course didn't sit well with MB owners and many swore that they would never purchase of brand that did that. AMD had enough clout to stop that and practically make them make BIOS. I think we will see a lot of Beta classified BIOS versions.


----------



## wah007

Has the buggy 'Asus WMI' reporting been fixed?

I'm seeing posts from 2018 that Asus would bring out a bios update to fix this. I am looking under the 'ASUS WMI' heading on HWinfo64 and the values are all wrong. Under stress test the CPU temperature doesn't increase and the fan speeds also stay the same, BUT under the 'CPU' heading it shows the correct temperature (65c) with Prime95 stress test.

EDIT: Nevermind. I added 'AsusWMI=0 ' to the INI file and it appears to have solved that.


----------



## radier

It was fixed months ago with version 5603.


----------



## wah007

Ah right, well that's strange. Anyway, I disabled ASUS EC reporting and it looks fine now. Thanks


----------



## algida79

radier said:


> It was fixed months ago with version 5603.


Good to know, thanks!

btw, your sig shows you are on v5603 with a 3600Χ. I'm still running a 2700X but will be picking up a new 3900XT later today patiently waiting for me at a collection point nearby. Can you let me know please if 5603 has per CCX overclocking functionality?


----------



## MishelLngelo

wah007 said:


> Has the buggy 'Asus WMI' reporting been fixed?
> 
> I'm seeing posts from 2018 that Asus would bring out a bios update to fix this. I am looking under the 'ASUS WMI' heading on HWinfo64 and the values are all wrong. Under stress test the CPU temperature doesn't increase and the fan speeds also stay the same, BUT under the 'CPU' heading it shows the correct temperature (65c) with Prime95 stress test.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I added 'AsusWMI=0 ' to the INI file and it appears to have solved that.


I think it's on sensor level and can hardly be fixed with SW/FW.


----------



## wah007

Yeah, that's probably what it is, as it's not reporting completely accurate even now. But it's not a big deal, as long as I know that the system is running fine.

I bought this motherboard used on ebay for £100, hope I made the right choice. I bought this board because I had good experiences with the Prime X370-Pro / 1700X.


----------



## MishelLngelo

wah007 said:


> Yeah, that's probably what it is, as it's not reporting completely accurate even now. But it's not a big deal, as long as I know that the system is running fine.
> 
> I bought this motherboard used on ebay for £100, hope I made the right choice. I bought this board because I had good experiences with the Prime X370-Pro / 1700X.


That's same way I upgraded.


----------



## wah007

MishelLngelo said:


> That's same way I upgraded.


That's nice. AMD have come very far since the first Ryzen generation CPU's.


----------



## MishelLngelo

wah007 said:


> That's nice. AMD have come very far since the first Ryzen generation CPU's.


Yes indeed, also quantum leap over FX processors. When I built first Ryzen with Asus Prime s370 pro i used 1600x and immediately benched it against my FX 6350 running at 4.9GHz, results were about 4 times better. That practically floored me. Mont later I switched to 1700x which cost me nothing (funny circumstances). Switched to x470 when I got 2700x and later on to 3700x (I like x because of better auto boost). To be frank, I'm not yet considering Zen5 because 3700 is doing the job. There was not much gain from 2700x but again I managed to switch for small price (no, I'm not a car salesman,, lol.). 
Just flashed 5830 BIOS, even saved settings work but with same results. Will see later on if I can eek out some more performance.


----------



## xeizo

Anyone saw the 5833 bios?


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5833.ZIP



Improvements for Resizable Bar indicating new Nvidia driver incoming soon(as practically no one can get a AMD 6000-series card)

Tested with my 3700X and 1660 Super, performance is good, almost as good as when i ran the 3700X on B550-F with 3800MHz memory and 360 rad. Now it's only 3200MHz memory and air. PBO in both cases.










Firestrike even bested B550-F/360 rad in graphics score, combined is lower of course with much slower memory(same settings for the graphics card different driver though as the old score was 6 months ago)










Anyway, the X470-Prime Pro holds it own at least on Zen 2, but I'm sure it works great with Zen 3 as well.

A interesting observation is 1660 Super is like exactly half of a RTX3070 in performance.

Another interesting observation is PBO boosts all the way up to 4.7GHz in effective clock for very short burts, it's a lot for a 3700X.

A third interesting observation is it is almost impossible to get a WHEA error, I have never got one on my 3700X, while Zen3 takes just one setting a little bit wrong and it spits out WHEA errors. I would say 5000-series Zen 3 operates to close to the tolerances of the process node.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Anyone saw the 5833 bios?
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5833.ZIP
> 
> 
> 
> Improvements for Resizable Bar indicating new Nvidia driver incoming soon(as practically no one can get a AMD 6000-series card)
> 
> Tested with my 3700X and 1660 Super, performance is good, almost as good as when i ran the 3700X on B550-F with 3800MHz memory and 360 rad. Now it's only 3200MHz memory and air. PBO in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike even bested B550-F/360 rad in graphics score, combined is lower of course with much slower memory(same settings for the graphics card different driver though as the old score was 6 months ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the X470-Prime Pro holds it own at least on Zen 2, but I'm sure it works great with Zen 3 as well.
> 
> A interesting observation is 1660 Super is like exactly half of a RTX3070 in performance.


Tnx, no haven't seen it on my usual Asus site yet, I'm still running 5830. Downloaded it from your link will flash update pronto. 
Any info if it's still labeled as beta ?


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Tnx, no haven't seen it on my usual Asus site yet, I'm still running 5830. Downloaded it from your link will flash update pronto.
> Any info if it's still labeled as beta ?


_Version 5833 Betaversion
2021/01/18 14.92 MBytes
PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5833
"1． Improve system Performance and stability
2． Improve ReSizable BAR compatibility for NVIDIA RTX30 series graphics cards"_


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> _Version 5833 Betaversion
> 2021/01/18 14.92 MBytes
> PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5833
> "1． Improve system Performance and stability
> 2． Improve ReSizable BAR compatibility for NVIDIA RTX30 series graphics cards"_


Tnx again.


----------



## EddieZ

xeizo said:


> _Version 5833 Betaversion
> 2021/01/18 14.92 MBytes
> PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5833
> "1． Improve system Performance and stability
> 2． Improve ReSizable BAR compatibility for NVIDIA RTX30 series graphics cards"_


Same version is out for Asus X470 PLUS GAMING


Fixed higher temps
More stable than 5830


----------



## JLT2000

Hey Guys. I wanna share my experience with this board, I have been and Asus MB Fan since the times of kt133, maybe these times have changed

Got this board with bios 4008, then flashed it to 4204 mod bios, running and [email protected],9Ghz 1,330 vc on all cores, with my corsair b-die at Cas 14-15-14-14 at 3400Mhz stable for about a year. this is max my cpu can handle, now it is running in and B450-F at the same speeds. full load 70C with y-cruncher

Then i got the 3700X and this is when all trouble started, i have tried almost every version 5 bios to this board, and Asus youre bios to this board sucks so much, ending up running bios 5204 for some time, then finally bios 5406 arrived, and i have been running this bios for about year now with minimal trouble, only with some minor glitches when waking up from hibernation. Black screen of death, poweroff and poweron, then running fine again.

Now i have flashed bios 5809 recently, and this is the best bios for my system setup so far, and it looks like, this is final bios version from Asus to Amd 2 and 3gen Cpu's, much faster bootspeeds, better cpu temps, better hibernation, better cpu vcore. this also apply's to be the case with B450-F Bios 4007 except cpu vcore in my case

I never used any kind of Asus buggy software tools, this will only crash the system even more, aida64 tends to freeze my system at burn-in, same problem on B450-F.

All my OC is always made from bios, never with any software.

This is my results, and they are rock solid with 15 passes in y-cruncher yesterday. full load 79c

No more bios updates for me, unless and 5700X 65W will arrive from Amd to and reasonable price


----------



## MishelLngelo

JLT2000 said:


> Hey Guys. I wanna share my experience with this board
> 
> Got this board with bios 4008, then flashed it to 4204 mod bios, running and [email protected],9Ghz 1,330 vc on all cores, with my corsair b-die at Cas 14-14-14-14 at 3400Mhz stable for about a year. this is max my cpu can handle, now it is running in and B450-F at the same speeds. full load 70C with y-cruncher
> 
> Then i got the 3700X and this is when all trouble started, i have tried almost every version 5 bios to this board, and Asus youre bios to this board sucks so much, ending up running bios 5204 for some time, then finally bios 5406 arrived, and i have been running this bios for about year now with minimal trouble, only with some minor glitches when waking up from hibernation. Black screen of death, poweroff and poweron, then running fine again.
> 
> Now i have flashed bios 5809 recently, and this is the best bios for my system setup so far, and it looks like, this is final bios version from Asus to Amd 2 and 3gen Cpu's, much faster bootspeeds, better cpu temps, better hibernation, better cpu vcore. this also apply's to be the case with B450-F Bios 4007 except cpu vcore in my case
> 
> I never used any kind of Asus buggy software tools, this will only crash the system even more, aida64 tends to freeze my system at burn-in, same problem on B450-F.
> All my OC is always made from bios, never with any software.
> 
> This is my results, and they are rock solid with 15 passes in y-cruncher yesterday. full load 79c
> 
> No more bios updates for me, unless and 5700X 65W will arrive from Amd to and reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475560


Your memory is setup nicely but at 4GHz you are crippling processor by 300-400MHz. Why ? Because of voltage/temps ?
With BIOS 5833, my RAM, Kingston HyperX 3600 is not very much in mood for overclocking it but so happens that it wants to run 3600MHz but at XMP for 3000MHz which means Cl16,17,17,17, 34. giving AIDA score of 50300-ish. Although this RAM is resisting OC over XMP I managed to run it at 3800MHz but ridiculously high CL32 made it much worse than at 3600, 
I tried many OC configurations but over 4.3GHz it either wasn't stable at reasonable voltages (up to 1.35v) or had to boost it up to 1.495v which even with my cooler had temps well over 80c, That's in my books quite a voltage and temps jump and unnecessary and not in tune with performance boost. 
Right now with 5833 BIOS when all set to auto with highest PBO settings when temps don't go over 70c (quite acceptable) and voltage up to 1.32v at full load, one core boosts to 4.375GHz with other cores about 4.2GHz. All of that I had with earlier BIOS versions but not as rock solid stable as now. 
I admit I had some luck with this combo, first I had to work hard to get this RAM stable at these settings by manual settings as predicted by Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 but by probably luck it so happened that I set DOCP to 3000 and frequency at 3600MHz it actually run at XMP 3000 settings and even a bit better (XMP was supposed to be Cl17 for this RAM) but BIOS set it at Cl16.
Another probably coincidence with this BIOS is that Ryzen Master v2.6.0.1702 (when chose Auto OC) made CPU settings exactly as I had done with even a little bit lower voltage (1.3176) than my settings in BIOS.This way all power saving works, CPU drops to about 1.2GHz @ less than 1v in true idle.
So right now everything can be set for best performance without all those things I had to do in the past for same results, practically with very little bother.


----------



## JLT2000

Hi* MishelLngelo*

Because of my temps, it is about 75c at burn-in with these settings, i have never used the DOCP or PBO solution, only manuel OC, maybe PBO could be the answer for more cpu oc

Can PBO be used with manuel Oc ?

Running 4Ghz at Vc 1.221 and Soc Voltage 1.125, both VDDG at VC 1.025 and CLDO VDDP VC 0.950, LLC lvl2 and PPC to Extreme, Ram is set to 1.395, this is all done to keep the system stable and from auto volting under/over to much

My DOCP Profile does only work at 3200MHZ, after this it is only manuel tweaking that works, with help from Ryzen Calculator, i can also run 3800Mhz on my ram too, but performance seems to degrade after 3733, because of higher ram settings to keep the system stable, so in my case 3733 is the sweetspot.

Maybe auto oc works better now, than before, i have been using my manual settings since bios 5204


----------



## MishelLngelo

JLT2000 said:


> Hi* MishelLngelo*
> 
> Because of my temps, it is about 75c at burn-in with these settings, i have never used the DOCP or PBO solution, only manuel OC, maybe PBO could be the answer for more cpu oc
> 
> Can PBO be used with manuel Oc ?
> 
> Running 4Ghz at Vc 1.221 and Soc Voltage 1.125, both VDDG at VC 1.025 and CLDO VDDP VC 0.950, LLC lvl2 and PPC to Extreme, Ram is set to 1.395, this is all done to keep the system stable and from auto volting under/over to much
> 
> My DOCP Profile does only work at 3200MHZ, after this it is only manuel tweaking that works, with help from Ryzen Calculator, i can also run 3800Mhz on my ram too, but performance seems to degrade after 3733, because of higher ram settings to keep the system stable, so in my case 3733 is the sweetspot.
> 
> Maybe auto oc works better now, than before, i have been using my manual settings since bios 5204


Yes temps do play very large role with Ryzen, Zen3 allows much higher temps without loosing boost. With my 3700x cutoff is 70c, above that boost gets lower and lower, by my calculations 50-100MHz for every 1c above 70c. 
Your DOCP work up to 3200MHz because that's what's in your RAM. OC from 3200MHz to 3733 is quite good but that's saying more about RAM itself, BIOS not so much and yes you can make corrections to memory even with DOCP.
If you set up CPU multiplier manually, PBO and all boost is not working any more but also may not drop frequency at idle which can come handy. 
PS: Are you using stock CPU cooler ? A good cooler can make situation pretty different and let you unleash full performance


----------



## JLT2000

Yeah i am testing with auto settings PBO right now, with and - offset voltage to 1.330 in bios temps are about 72C, at 4150Ghz actual Vc in HWM 1.243

Cpu cooler Fractal Celsius S24 low noise settings

Only a few bios like 5204 5604 5807 will run my ram at that speed stable, the same apply's with my cpu, other bios gives me BSOD and Spontant reboots, with the same settings

I will try some other settings, this seems to work nicely, and yes the power saving works now

This is what i got after playing around for a bit

Sadly gives my Manuel Oc at 4Ghz more score LOL

I think i will stick with my waste of time


----------



## radier

Just use CTR. With this piece of genius software manual OC is just waste of time.


----------



## xeizo

radier said:


> Just use CTR. With this piece of genius software manual OC is just waste of time.


It isn't released to the public for Zen3 yet afaik, with a Zen2 it's worth testing


----------



## MishelLngelo

I tested them all from first to last, it is not better than manual OC. and none are all stable. 1usmus said it himself that he will be working on it and release soon.


----------



## MrTomppa12345

using bios 5220. manual allcore oc is now 4.3. vcore is 1.3125 set in bios (3700x).

can bios update help to oc to 4.4 or higher?

in performance test 10 temp hitted 82

thank you


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrTomppa12345 said:


> using bios 5220. manual allcore oc is now 4.3. vcore is 1.3125 set in bios (3700x).
> 
> can bios update help to oc to 4.4 or higher?
> 
> in performance test 10 temp hitted 82
> 
> thank you


I doubt it, it's not up to BIOS to decide, it's solely up to CPU and "Silicone lottery". Only time BIOS and AGESA have any influence is with automatic settings and boost. 
I just run into curious thing with this BIOS and that's first time. I'm usually dead against overclocking using SW but just did an experiment. After saving best auto and OC settings in BIOS, I tried Ryzen Master (v2.6.0.1702) to set OC (Auto OC), after it finished with Apply&test and rebooted I got better results than my best efforts setting auto boost PBO etc manually in BIOS. 
So net result is one core hitting 4.4GHz with regularity, other cores at same load almost 4.3 (4.279)GHz with max 1.326v.
Results in CB r23 are just 200 points less than manual OC at 4.3GHz but a bit better (~20 points) in single cores score. 
Bonus as compared to manual OC is that CPU frequency drops down to about 2000MHz with less than 1v at true idle and when Minimum processor state is set to 5% in the windows Power plan. 
So that's something that's definitively worth trying. 
My only "problem" right now is temperature that hits 71c + so I ordered some *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Paste to apply *instead *of MX-4 *that's now hoping to get temps under 70c where boost works best.


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> so I ordered some *Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Paste to apply *instead *of MX-4 *that's now hoping to get temps under 70c where boost works best.


I hate being the bearer of bad news, but I did almost the opposite 2 days ago and my temps only worsened by +0.6c Tdie Max and +0.4c for 10min rolling Tdie average during a 10cycle run of IBT AVX Very High:










1st row before with Kryonaut, 2nd row after with Arctic MX-2 (reviews show it giving slightly higher temps than MX-4, negligible difference).

The application method I always use is full IHS spread with the small plastic tool (mini-spatula ?) included in the Kryonaut packaging.


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> I hate being the bearer of bad news, but I did almost the opposite 2 days ago and my temps only worsened by +0.6c Tdie Max and +0.4c for 10min rolling Tdie average during a 10cycle run of IBT AVX Very High:
> 
> View attachment 2475897
> 
> 
> 1st row before with Kryonaut, 2nd row after with Arctic MX-2 (reviews show it giving slightly higher temps than MX-4, negligible difference).
> 
> The application method I always use is full IHS spread with the small plastic tool included in the Kryonaut packaging.


Well it's like this. I used Nt-H1/2 for long time, I was out of it when my I got this Arctic cooler which came with Mx-4 but had to redo pump mounting couple of times (long story) and spent all of it. Than I looked at Kryonaut and it has better conductivity than both of them. As only thing I have left now is some Halznye (practically no name) I use for tranzistors an diodes, I though I might try Kryonaut for a change.


----------



## radier

Kryonaut dry out very fast. It needs to be repasted every quarter at most.


----------



## algida79

radier said:


> Kryonaut dry out very fast. It needs to be repasted every quarter at most.


Can't say it has been my experience. I swapped my old 2700X with a 3900XT last week and that stuff looked fresh and plentiful, must have been at least 6 months since I had last repasted it. Temps were excellent throughout.

Then again, as I said above I am not using the "grain of rice in the middle" method, going for full spread instead.


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Can't say it has been my experience. I swapped my old 2700X with a 3900XT last week and that stuff looked fresh and plentiful, must have been at least 6 months since I had last repasted it. Temps were excellent throughout.
> 
> Then again, as I said above I am not using the "grain of rice in the middle" method, going for full spread instead.


That's my understanding too, if a paste come with an applicator, better use it, manufacturer surely knows why. Kryonaut was also highly recommend to me by several users so I'm going to give it a try


----------



## radier

All ROG series mobos based on X470 received their stable version a few days ago. Ours will be next I guess.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> All ROG series mobos based on X470 received their stable version a few days ago. Ours will be next I guess.


Yes but when and what's the difference ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did anybody have any success with new CTR 2.0 by 1usmus ?


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> Did anybody have any success with new CTR 2.0 by 1usmus ?


Testing as we speak. I am not really sure what would be good values under the Digi VRM menu in the BIOS; the 3900XT can pull a lot of juice if left unchecked and the VRM cooling of our mobo is not the best. :-/


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Testing as we speak. I am not really sure what would be good values under the Digi VRM menu in the BIOS; the 3900XT can pull a lot of juice if left unchecked and the VRM cooling of our mobo is not the best. :-/


Are yo imputing those values manually ? I think CTR should take that into account. So far I found CTR to be fairly good for undervolting but it's pretty conservative with voltages. I can do it just as good by manual settings in BIOS.


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> Are yo imputing those values manually ?


You are supposed to do some prep work before using the software, which includes adjusting LLC and VRM configuration. I am finding conflicting advice online between the older CTR guides, the current one and a new article I found on Igorslab that looked interesting as it covers the current CTR version.

As a sidenote, how are you able to manually replicate what CTR does in the BIOS? Do the newer BIOS versions include per CCX overclocking. v5603 doesn't, as far as I can tell.


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> You are supposed to do some prep work before using the software, which includes adjusting LLC and VRM configuration. I am finding conflicting advice online between the older CTR guides, the current one and a new article I found on Igorslab that looked interesting as it covers the current CTR version.
> 
> As a sidenote, how are you able to manually replicate what CTR does in the BIOS? Do the newer BIOS versions include per CCX overclocking. v5603 doesn't, as far as I can tell.


Yes. latest BIOS versions 5830 and 5833 have per CCX (over)clocking but doesn't do much above boost frequency if CPU can't make it that far. Actually it acts more like Clock setting than OC. When I set CCX for my 3700x 4900MHz it still boost up to 4.4 but when I set it lets say 4000 boost doesn't go over that. It may work differently for Zen3, I don't know. 
As far as CTR 2.0 is concerned I tried with all kinds of settings in BIOS, from flat defaults to my best auto boost configuration and results were all same. Could do no overclocking with it. It finishes tests and settings but such configuration(s) doesn't apply.


----------



## algida79

Thanks @MishelLngelo , interesting, maybe I'll flash the next stable version to see for myself. Although what you are describing with per CCX settings doesn't seem to be how it's supposed to work. I would expect setting your CCXs to 4.9GHz would have led to immediate crash/inability to POST and/or enter BIOS, not best effort boost behaviour. :-/

I have abandoned further testing CTR 2.0 as the software has major bugs:

Using "Enhance accuracy" and IFSO at the Tuning stage inverts the logic applied to speed targets based on CCX quality, meaning it will start tests with the bad CCXs set at higher clocks than the good ones and this causes insta-crash
The settings produced are not Prime95-stable, not even close. I noticed it checking core temp when the app was running P95, it was suspiciously low for a 1.25V Vcore target on my 3900XT (51-53C). The so-called "AVX Light" testing profile it uses must be disabling AVX2 in P95
The "Phoenix" system to recover from crashes and continue is not very reliable. Most of the time it complains about some .ini file being corrupted


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Thanks @MishelLngelo , interesting, maybe I'll flash the next stable version to see for myself. Although what you are describing with per CCX settings doesn't seem to be how it's supposed to work. I would expect setting your CCXs to 4.9GHz would have led to immediate crash/inability to POST and/or enter BIOS, not best effort boost behaviour. :-/
> 
> I have abandoned further testing CTR 2.0 as the software has major bugs:
> 
> Using "Enhance accuracy" and IFSO at the Tuning stage inverts the logic applied to speed targets based on CCX quality, meaning it will start tests with the bad CCXs set at higher clocks than the good ones and this causes insta-crash
> The settings produced are not Prime95-stable, not even close. I noticed it checking core temp when the app was running P95, it was suspiciously low for a 1.25V Vcore target on my 3900XT (51-53C). The so-called "AVX Light" testing profile it uses must be disabling AVX2 in P95
> The "Phoenix" system to recover from crashes and continue is not very reliable. Most of the time it complains about some .ini file being corrupted


No, raising CCX frequency doesn't actually raises it just provides "Up to" ability but that doesn't mean it will go as far if CPU is not able to. It's not stationary either, if boost and PBO are on auto, cores will still be able to scale down. I didn't have any crashes (as of yet) but CTR would just not apply the settings in it if they are above what CTR sets. Will try some more.


----------



## radier

LLC 3 works fine with CTR.
Auto sabotage Diagnostics and Tune results.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> LLC 3 works fine with CTR.
> Auto sabotage Diagnostics and Tune results.


With everything else on defaults?


----------



## radier

Yes. It was only change with CTR 1.1
With CTR 2.0 I have left LLC on Auto and set all settings according to the new guide.

Results were horrible.

There should be another guide to show how the same CPU can be handled on another, more mainstream board and what can be done to bring those results to the simmilar level.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> Yes. It was only change with CTR 1.1
> With CTR 2.0 I have left LLC on Auto and set all settings according to the new guide.
> 
> Results were horrible.
> 
> There should be another guide to show how the same CPU can be handled on another, more mainstream board and what can be done to bring those results to the simmilar level.


Did you get to see this list ? CTR STATS CCX1-2 HI
When I set LLC 3, CTR said that it can be dangerous Results are almost same as last time Per CCX 3944/3944 (Default) and 4050/4075 (Tuning) @1.236v. and on top of it wouldn't apply and save profile.


----------



## radier

PRIME X470-PRO BIOS *5837*
1． Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0
2． Update AMD RAID UEFI driver
3． Improve system stability



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5837.ZIP


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> PRIME X470-PRO BIOS *5837*
> 1． Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0
> 2． Update AMD RAID UEFI driver
> 3． Improve system stability
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5837.ZIP


Tnx, downloading now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Downloaded and installed, no ill effects.


----------



## algida79

Some comparisons with v5603 where I upgraded from:










Finally! A nice round 100.00 MHz FSB without having to jump through flaming hoops:










Finally no.2:



















You can also see the Resizable BAR option near the top right corner. 


This new setting under PBO looks interesting, I'll have to try it out:










CLDO_VDDP moved from DRAM Timings submenu to main Ai Tweaker tab:











I think this NVMe submenu is also new, could be wrong:











The CBS menu also seems slightly changed:










More options available here? Again, could be wrong:



















I think some of these are mentioned in the Advanced settings of DRAM Calculator:




















That's it, lads. I'm off to test if my 3900XT can maybe POST 1933 FCLK with this new BIOS+AGESA, one can hope!


----------



## MishelLngelo

With Spread spectrum disabled, CPU-Z still shows BCLK at 99.98 although HWinfo shows 100.
Did you try setting CCX to some level ? 
PBO Fmax Enhancer enabled ? It does something although not much.


----------



## jimopoulos

VGA drivers
Version 27.20.14524.0
2021/02/02 553,34 MBytes
card I have amd 5700
I installed it but the computer does not have the adrenaline program anymore
to uninstall it you say
seems stable so far
which drivers are better
amd or asus?


----------



## MishelLngelo

jimopoulos said:


> VGA drivers
> Version 27.20.14524.0
> 2021/02/02 553,34 MBytes
> card I have amd 5700
> I installed it but the computer does not have the adrenaline program anymore
> to uninstall it you say
> seems stable so far
> which drivers are better
> amd or asus?


Didi you use DDU to uninstall older drivers ? Newest drivers here https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap.../amd-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> With Spread spectrum disabled, CPU-Z still shows BCLK at 99.98 although HWinfo shows 100.
> Did you try setting CCX to some level ?
> PBO Fmax Enhancer enabled ? It does something although not much.


Hey @MishelLngelo,

I didn't have to do anything else for 100MHz BCLK: Load Optimized Defaults > just disabled the "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" option > straight reboot into Windows and checked results. For the "Bus Clock" sensor in HWiNFO64, I always adjust the accuracy to 2 decimal points, otherwise it will round up values like 99.97-99.98 to 100.0 MHz. If you see 99.98 in CPU-Z, chances are HWiNFO64 will show the same if you do the adjustment I mentioned.

I haven't tested the other BIOS options yet, still working on a baseline RAM OC before moving to CPU/PBO optimizations.


----------



## jimopoulos

MishelLngelo said:


> Didi you use DDU to uninstall older drivers ? Newest drivers here https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap.../amd-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700


Yes, with ddu a clean installation of the asus drivers now
in the apex legend I play I see as a first sight not to get stuck


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Hey @MishelLngelo,
> 
> I didn't have to do anything else for 100MHz BCLK: Load Optimized Defaults > just disabled the "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" option > straight reboot into Windows and checked results. For the "Bus Clock" sensor in HWiNFO64, I always adjust the accuracy to 2 decimal points, otherwise it will round up values like 99.97-99.98 to 100.0 MHz. If you see 99.98 in CPU-Z, chances are HWiNFO64 will show the same if you do the adjustment I mentioned.
> 
> I haven't tested the other BIOS options yet, still working on a baseline RAM OC before moving to CPU/PBO optimizations.


Hi, HWinfo shows 100.0 and so does BIOS and Aida, only CPU-z shows 99.98 but it's not jumping up an down as usual. Just wish that BCLK is directly adjustable,it would be great for fine tuning. I don't know if that's CPU-Z fault but it throws out other things like CPU/core and RAM frequencies.


----------



## radier

Do you also have AGESA information missing in AIDA64 or CPU-z?


----------



## algida79

MishelLngelo said:


> Hi, HWinfo shows 100.0 and so does BIOS and Aida, only CPU-z shows 99.98 but it's not jumping up an down as usual. Just wish that BCLK is directly adjustable,it would be great for fine tuning. I don't know if that's CPU-Z fault but it throws out other things like CPU/core and RAM frequencies.


Welp, I'll have to eat my words it seems:










For BCLK tuning, I always thought you need an external clock generator which our mobo doesn't have. There are some motherboards that can do it without having one, I really don't know how it's possible. :-/


----------



## MishelLngelo

algida79 said:


> Welp, I'll have to eat my words it seems:
> 
> View attachment 2478258
> 
> 
> For BCLK tuning, I always thought you need an external clock generator which our mobo doesn't have. There are some motherboards that can do it without having one, I really don't know how it's possible. :-/


That's what I thought too but something is adjusting BCLK automatically just don't know what. BIOS and some programs must be rounding BCLK numbers but they are not 100.00 exactly, otherwise CPU/core frequency would be let's say 4300MHz but they are 4299 and memory instead of round number like 3600MHz wouldn't be 3599MHz. 
Disabling Spread spectrum just nails it so it doesn't change. As far as I remember Spread spectrum was invented for radio communications to cover more than just base frequency. One goal was for transmitter and receiver frequency doesn't have to be in perfect tune, those had just small frequency envelope and I think that must be reason to be used in PCs.
Other use, with large envelope was for security reasons so frequency changes are large so receivers that didn't change preprogrammed envelope would not be able to receive properly.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wonder if ResiZe BAR does anything. One stipulation is for GPU to be compatible, x470 MB should work but don't know if Zen3 CPU is needed,


----------



## radier

It will work even with Zen/Zen+ because X399 boards from ASRock received support.


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> It will work even with Zen/Zen+ because X399 boards from ASRock received support.


So that leaves GPU to have support ?


----------



## radier

GPU VBIOS and driver to be exact.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Did anybody play with this, ? One result is that at BOOT it shows as default frequency (Should be 3600MHz for R7 3700x. It may also limit PBO and BOOST taking it for starting point. When set to 4000MHz for instance scores went higher


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> GPU VBIOS and driver to be exact.


OK, so that leaves my Rx 570 out.


----------



## Rayleighzero

So far 5837 Feels like the best bios this mobo ever had.. so many options for fine tunning so much stability on the 3900x with Quad RAM modules i might start doing some serious memory OC.. up till this point i just left it at 3200 CL14 with tight sub timings but it might be the time.. what do u guys think?

Right now im with these settings on 4 x 8gb Flare X B die CL 14 @ 1.38V


----------



## algida79

Rayleighzero said:


> So far 5837 Feels like the best bios this mobo ever had.. so many options for fine tunning so much stability on the 3900x with Quad RAM modules i might start doing some serious memory OC.. up till this point i just left it at 3200 CL14 with tight sub timings but it might be the time.. what do u guys think?
> 
> Right now im with these settings on 4 x 8gb Flare X B die CL 14 @ 1.38V


With 1.38V Vdimm you can probably go all the way up to 3733C16

260nsec tRFC seems a little high for B-die, you can decrease it by a lot.


----------



## Rayleighzero

algida79 said:


> With 1.38V Vdimm you can probably go all the way up to 3733C16
> 
> 260nsec tRFC seems a little high for B-die, you can decrease it by a lot.


how much would u decrease tRFC for a B die quad module config? yeah im aiming for 3600 CL16 with tight timings


----------



## algida79

Rayleighzero said:


> how much would u decrease tRFC for a B die quad module config? yeah im aiming for 3600 CL16 with tight timings


I would start with the DRAM Calculator's *alt* value suggestion for 3600MT/s. If stable then try the normal suggested value and even lower:










Remember that this scales down with voltage in B-dies, in case you want to increase your Vdimm a little more. From own past experience with 2x8GB B-die kit, there should be no temperature issues up to at least ~1.42V


----------



## RaZieL980

Hey folks,
Currently have this MoBo on BIOS 4602 with a 2600X. Grabbing a 5800X as an upgrade and will obviously need to update the BIOS.

Question is; Can I jump straight to 5837 (latest BIOS for this board, AGESA 1.2.0.0 ) from 4602 or shall I do a few incremental jumps? Anyone done the same upgrade as I'm planning and had any issues?

Thanks!


----------



## MishelLngelo

RaZieL980 said:


> Hey folks,
> Currently have this MoBo on BIOS 4602 with a 2600X. Grabbing a 5800X as an upgrade and will obviously need to update the BIOS.
> 
> Question is; Can I jump straight to 5837 (latest BIOS for this board, AGESA 1.2.0.0 ) from 4602 or shall I do a few incremental jumps? Anyone done the same upgrade as I'm planning and had any issues?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## xeizo

Strange find on the new bios 5837, sleep works as it should again! Keeps all OC, IF/mem 1:1:1! Boots _really_ fast from sleep 
I discovered by coincidence, I was running Windows Insider on my 3700X build and the latest Insider 21318 kills L3 totally. More than three times slower than it should be(hope this is a bug and not a new "feature"). So I decided to go back to normal Windows which is silly faster, a clean install meant I kept sleep as it is default. And it works without a hitch, has been a problem on Zen for me since Zen+.

Bios 5837 is clearly the best so far imho, at least for Zen 2, haven't tested Zen 3 as I have the CH8 for that.

Only con for bios 5837 is it undervolts vcore quite heavily which hurts performance, a little + offset on vcore and the 3700X performs better than a 3800X using PBO


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Strange find on the new bios 5837, sleep works as it should again! Keeps all OC, IF/mem 1:1:1! Boots _really_ fast from sleep
> I discovered by coincidence, I was running Windows Insider on my 3700X build and the latest Insider 21318 kills L3 totally. More than three times slower than it should be(hope this is a bug and not a new "feature"). So I decided to go back to normal Windows which is silly faster, a clean install meant I kept sleep as it is default. And it works without a hitch, has been a problem on Zen for me since Zen+.
> 
> Bios 5837 is clearly the best so far imho, at least for Zen 2, haven't tested Zen 3 as I have the CH8 for that.
> 
> Only con for bios 5837 is it undervolts vcore quite heavily which hurts performance, a little + offset on vcore and the 3700X performs better than a 3800X using PBO


I still can't make offset more than -0.03v without occasional bugout but that's probably due to my very early 3700x. In any case. 1.326v is most I have seen which is much better than 1.4v+ before. 
One thing that still does almost nothing is fast BOOT, upon a restart it just doesn't show post screen but spends same time as blank(black) screen.


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> I still can't make offset more than -0.03v without occasional bugout but that's probably due to my very early 3700x. In any case. 1.326v is most I have seen which is much better than 1.4v+ before.
> One thing that still does almost nothing is fast BOOT, upon a restart it just doesn't show post screen but spends same time as blank(black) screen.


It is made to have 1.4V+, ideally it goes up to 1.5V in idle, under load it automatically goes down to 1.25-1.33V.

If you do minus offset, like you have done, you kill single core performance. The CPU needs high vcore in idle to be able to boost, that's why I use +(plus) offset as the Prime board undervolts by almost 0.05V. If you have good enough cooling multi wont be affected, I have a Dark Rock Pro 4 which cools perfect. Max temp under CB is 75C. Best core boosts to 4475MHz which is nice for a 3700X.

And yes, sleep works flawless now


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> It is made to have 1.4V+, ideally it goes up to 1.5V in idle, under load it automatically goes down to 1.25-1.33V.
> 
> If you do minus offset, like you have done, you kill single core performance. The CPU needs high vcore in idle to be able to boost, that's why I use +(plus) offset as the Prime board undervolts by almost 0.05V. If you have good enough cooling multi wont be affected, I have a Dark Rock Pro 4 which cools perfect. Max temp under CB is 75C. Best core boosts to 4475MHz which is nice for a 3700X.
> 
> And yes, sleep works flawless now


That's more like in theory because silicone lottery which I obviously didn't win (CTR says it's bronze sample) and it's one of first batch. It barely touches 4.4GHz, At least 1.4v is needed for all core OC to 4.3GHz. Not a great loss in SC performance but boost gets smaller and smaller with every degree in temps over 70c and controlling voltage is only way. 
This is what I'm getting now with best settings for PBO etc,








That's for 70c max, as soon as it gets over that I loose (by my calculations) 10-20 points for every degree over 70c.


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> That's more like in theory because silicone lottery which I obviously didn't win (CTR says it's bronze sample) and it's one of first batch. It barely touches 4.4GHz, At least 1.4v is needed for all core OC to 4.3GHz. Not a great loss in SC performance but boost gets smaller and smaller with every degree in temps over 70c and controlling voltage is only way.
> This is what I'm getting now with best settings for PBO etc,
> View attachment 2479759
> 
> That's for 70c max, as soon as it gets over that I loose (by my calculations) 10-20 points for every degree over 70c.


It's a matter of preference, I prefer single core performance as multi already are great as is. This is with current settings, now CBR23 is very demanding so in lighter applications the single boost are even better. As you said, temps comes in when the load is as steady.

Not that the difference is big, this is 3.33% faster single core, but anyways 

edit. I have a old sour 3700X as well, I was a very early adopter, later samples are much better from what I've heard


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> It's a matter of preference, I prefer single core performance as multi already are great as is. This is with current settings, now CBR23 is very demanding so in lighter applications the single boost are even better. As you said, temps comes in when the load is as steady.
> 
> Not that the difference is big, this is 3.33% faster single core, but anyways
> 
> edit. I have a old sour 3700X as well, I was a very early adopter, later samples are much better from what I've heard
> 
> View attachment 2479781


Yes, what I have seen later ones (3rdQ) are at least 100-200MHz better across the board @ about 0.1v less but that translates to very few points in benchmarks and even less in real life. That's what 3800x was supposed to be.


----------



## xeizo

I see you are on build 21301, beware that 21318 kills L3 in Ryzen. 3.5 times higher L3 latency and 6 times lower bandwidth. I had to go back to normal 19042 as I couldn't stand such a large regression.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> I see you are on build 21301, beware that 21318 kills L3 in Ryzen. 3.5 times higher L3 latency and 6 times lower bandwidth. I had to go back to normal 19042 as I couldn't stand such a large regression.


I have both, regular 21H1 and insider 21318 dev builds but CPU and RAM scores are practically identical.


----------



## MishelLngelo

21H1








And this one is from 21318 dev build


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> 21H1
> View attachment 2479814
> 
> And this one is from 21318 dev build
> View attachment 2479815


LoL! They are _not_ identical, L3 cache latency is 3.5 times higher and bandwidth is 6-12 times lower! Just as I said. You have to read all the boxes, not just the first row. And yes, performance nosedives. 21318 is a abomination for Ryzen.

In essence, 21318 makes a Celeron out of Ryzen(Celeron = crippled cache)


----------



## MishelLngelo

MishelLngelo said:


> 21H1
> View attachment 2479814
> 
> And this one is from 21318 dev build
> View attachment 2479815





MishelLngelo said:


> 21H1
> View attachment 2479814
> 
> And this one is from 21318 dev build
> View attachment 2479815


Yes I can see that L3 cache is much worse just not sure how much and where it matters. Both tests are on same machine but just noticed I tested with different Aida versions, here's one with same version on both windows.


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes I can see that L3 cache is much worse just not sure how much and where it matters. Both tests are on same machine but just noticed I tested with different Aida versions, here's one with same version on both windows.
> View attachment 2479877


N-body and Image benchmarks in GB5 takes a hefty nosedive as does CPU in TimeSpy, it sure affects general performance. Anyway, it made me quit insider on that machine. I still use it in my 2700X rig so I can see if/when the problem is fixed.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> N-body and Image benchmarks in GB5 takes a hefty nosedive as does CPU in TimeSpy, it sure affects general performance. Anyway, it made me quit insider on that machine. I still use it in my 2700X rig so I can see if/when the problem is fixed.


I have insifer on separate and small SSD, just to keep up with it's development with very few stuff in it. Real work and play is on NVME. Only performance problem I have with it is dismal performance with Dx11, it's been like that with last few builds. All SW and drivers are same as with "regular" builds.


----------



## radier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364550020540768260


----------



## MishelLngelo

That means yet another BIOS version. When we'll see it ? Btw, there's something wrong with Asus Prime site. Drivers and utilities doesn't open.


----------



## radier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364971430337740804


----------



## xeizo

AGESA 1.2.0.1

Bios 5843



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X470-PRO/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5843.ZIP



Works well so far, running it right now. Looks like a bug in CPU-Z, it shows PCIE 4.0 for the chipset


----------



## MishelLngelo

Tnx, been expecting it.


----------



## MishelLngelo




----------



## xeizo

Pretty nice performance for a 3700X, more like a 3800X, so bios is probably good


----------



## MishelLngelo

L3 cache down to 10 nanoseconds comparing to 10.5 before 5843. Awaiting for AGESA 1202


----------



## Rayleighzero

I ve lost a USB port with the 5843.. not sure with is the reason yet.. u ve got any ideas on it ? it was the top at the left of the Mouse/KB combo port


----------



## Ja_aborrece

Rayleighzero said:


> I ve lost a USB port with the 5843.. not sure with is the reason yet.. u ve got any ideas on it ? it was the top at the left of the Mouse/KB combo port


The same here. Not the only issue though. having an external hdd connected on the back, windows does not boot. When i connect my lg g6, the phone is recognized but there are no folders(yes, the phone is unlocked).

There maybe more issues, but i´ve already downgraded to 5837. I´ve sent an email to asus support to report the issues.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

Ja_aborrece said:


> but i´ve already downgraded to 5837.


How you did it? I would downgraded to 5809, best for my system.


----------



## Ja_aborrece

UserNameIsRequired said:


> How you did it? I would downgraded to 5809, best for my system.


I went to the bios and flashed with asus ez flash. I believe that you cannot downgrade to lower than 5809, when ryzen 5000 support was added. For me 5837 works fine.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

Ja_aborrece said:


> I went to the bios and flashed with asus ez flash. I believe that you cannot downgrade to lower than 5809, when ryzen 5000 support was added. For me 5837 works fine.


Is 5843 downgradable? I'm asking because I couldn't downgrade 5837 to any of the previous versions, EZ Flash says something like "Selected not proper bios", and assumed that 5843 could not be rolled back either.
One way or another, I know you can't go lower than 5837. I know that the motherboard has a service JSP1 pinout for programming a bios EEPROM and I thought maybe that's how you rolled back.


----------



## Ja_aborrece

UserNameIsRequired said:


> Is 5843 downgradable? I'm asking because I couldn't downgrade 5837 to any of the previous versions, EZ Flash says something like "Selected not proper bios", and assumed that 5843 could not be rolled back either.
> One way or another, I know you can't go lower than 5837. I know that the motherboard has a service JSP1 pinout for programming a bios EEPROM and I thought maybe that's how you rolled back.


I´ve downgraded easily from 5843 to 5837, so at least that works. It´s the first downgrade that i did, so i don´t know if it´s possible to downgrade more.


----------



## xeizo

5843 works fine for me, found no reason to downgrade as of yet, running it with a 3700X though. Could be different with 5-series. Performance is top notch.


----------



## umeng2002

Anyone running the latest BIOS on a 2700x?


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> Anyone running the latest BIOS on a 2700x?


Not the latest, but I run 2700X on CH7 with AGESA 1.2.0.0. Performs way above other entries for 2700X in Geekbench 5 so, looking good!


----------



## criminala

umeng2002 said:


> Anyone running the latest BIOS on a 2700x?


yes


----------



## cspok

Rayleighzero said:


> I ve lost a USB port with the 5843.. not sure with is the reason yet.. u ve got any ideas on it ? it was the top at the left of the Mouse/KB combo port



Don't use user stored profiles and the port will work


----------



## umeng2002

Good to hear.


----------



## Rayleighzero

cspok said:


> Don't use user stored profiles and the port will work


Just tryed it out so true bud.. hope the comunity can forgive me for doing such a noob mistake.. is all good now testing performance so far


----------



## umeng2002

I really wish there was a fool proof way to use profiles between BIOS versions. I always print out my settings, set everything to default, update BIOS, and then manually re-enter everything.


----------



## MishelLngelo

At the beginning (I had this MB since first BIOS) it wasn't even possible to activate any saved profiles. they just wouldn't work and wouldn't even boot with them. Last 2 or 3 BIOS versions it would boot but had to modified and saved again because of new or changed required settings. I never lost USB because of them. All that's needed is to read a setting and save it again.


----------



## Ja_aborrece

cspok said:


> Don't use user stored profiles and the port will work


This does the trick. Thanks.


----------



## Ja_aborrece

Rayleighzero said:


> Just tryed it out so true bud.. hope the comunity can forgive me for doing such a noob mistake.. is all good now testing performance so far


It´s not a noob mistake. I did it and and deal with computers and issues since i was a kid, so... I contacted asus support and they could not give me a solution. 

I think it´s just normal when updating the bios to want the same settings as the older bios and not wanting to input all the settings again. It´s not our fault if asus user profile does not work properly. At least for this bios version, because it worked fine for me on other bios updates.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Logically speaking, it's pretty well expected that saved profiles may not be all the way compatible with newer BIOS version because of changes, specially in AGESA code. I see some settings in BIOS are not saved at all in user profile.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

I would recommend to take photos or write everything down on a piece of paper, and not to use profiles at all from different versions of the bios. Profiles can be used only within one version of the bios.


----------



## umeng2002

UserNameIsRequired said:


> I would recommend to take photos or write everything down on a piece of paper, and not to use profiles at all from different versions of the bios. Profiles can be used only within one version of the bios.


I save the profile to a text file to a usb drive (FAT32 format). Just go to the profiles page and hit Alt+F2. Although I notice every single option isn't saved to the txt file, but the "important" ones are.

Print it out or send it to your phone.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

Hey guys. Can anyone help? Something is wrong with the motherboard or something else, maybe drivers or OS.
The essence of the problem: after some work of the PC, the fans that are connected to connectors CHA_FAN3 or CPU or CPU OPT (does not matter which connector is used at all), the fans go into inverted mode (sounds stupid, I know) and the more the CPU is warm, the slower the fans spin, up to a complete stop.
I tried adjusting the curve. Tried different connectors. Tried switching DC/PWM and Auto. Tried turning down the overclocking.
I have two different BeQuiet fans, one OEM from Dark Rock 4, the other new, but the problem appears the same on both. The other fans are connected through the case hub, and there seems to be no problem with them, although sometimes they start spinning at maximum speed.
Has anyone had anything like this happen? Any ideas?
Thanks.
p.s. sry for english I used a translator. I would welcome any ideas.


----------



## USBob 3.0

UserNameIsRequired said:


> Hey guys. Can anyone help? Something is wrong with the motherboard or something else, maybe drivers or OS.
> The essence of the problem: after some work of the PC, the fans that are connected to connectors CHA_FAN3 or CPU or CPU OPT (does not matter which connector is used at all), the fans go into inverted mode (sounds stupid, I know) and the more the CPU is warm, the slower the fans spin, up to a complete stop.
> I tried adjusting the curve. Tried different connectors. Tried switching DC/PWM and Auto. Tried turning down the overclocking.
> I have two different BeQuiet fans, one OEM from Dark Rock 4, the other new, but the problem appears the same on both. The other fans are connected through the case hub, and there seems to be no problem with them, although sometimes they start spinning at maximum speed.
> Has anyone had anything like this happen? Any ideas?
> Thanks.
> p.s. sry for english I used a translator. I would welcome any ideas.


I had this happen to me before but all I needed to do to fix it was to restart my computer. I don't know if this had anything to do with it but HWiNFO had been running all day. You could try seeing if it still happens if you boot in safe mode.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Never even heard of it.Give this a try:https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/fancontrol.html


----------



## radier

Sometimes when I leave hwinfo in background my chassis fans start spinning very fast. Maybe it is just coincdence but now I don't run hwinfo when I don't need to.


----------



## umeng2002

HWinfo can cause the fans to spaz out and run at 100% for no reason.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

Thanks for the answers. I will try not to use hwinfo, because it really runs 24/7


----------



## umeng2002

I'm making the jump from my 2700X to a 5800X next week on this board. Hopefully it works well. This will probably be my last core component change until DDR5 becomes more mainstream.


----------



## Rayleighzero

UserNameIsRequired said:


> Hey guys. Can anyone help? Something is wrong with the motherboard or something else, maybe drivers or OS.
> The essence of the problem: after some work of the PC, the fans that are connected to connectors CHA_FAN3 or CPU or CPU OPT (does not matter which connector is used at all), the fans go into inverted mode (sounds stupid, I know) and the more the CPU is warm, the slower the fans spin, up to a complete stop.
> I tried adjusting the curve. Tried different connectors. Tried switching DC/PWM and Auto. Tried turning down the overclocking.
> I have two different BeQuiet fans, one OEM from Dark Rock 4, the other new, but the problem appears the same on both. The other fans are connected through the case hub, and there seems to be no problem with them, although sometimes they start spinning at maximum speed.
> Has anyone had anything like this happen? Any ideas?
> Thanks.
> p.s. sry for english I used a translator. I would welcome any ideas.


that happened on my personal rig it was cuz the sensors fail to register temps sometimes and deliver a 0 RPM on Temps then the fan controller gets crazy and goes FULL mode to wake the fans and they stay that way until u do a full powerdown/start.. i ll give u my solution for that hope it works for u too.. setup your fan curve on the UEFI/BIOS on w/e temp sensor u see fit.. and set the minimum RPM on the fans to 600..thats how i fixed it


----------



## umeng2002

Does someone remember if flashing the BIOS clears the profiles? If not, is there a way to wipe all the profiles?


----------



## algida79

umeng2002 said:


> Does someone remember if flashing the BIOS clears the profiles? If not, is there a way to wipe all the profiles?


IIRC last time I updated (5603->5837), the saved profiles were kind of invalidated, i.e. their names were enclosed in parentheses and you couldn't load them, only overwrite them.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> Does someone remember if flashing the BIOS clears the profiles? If not, is there a way to wipe all the profiles?


5831 to 5837 to 5843 they stayed but all didn't react same way. New BIOS brings new and different things, there are changes so one can't expect everything to be same.


----------



## rodrigobiz

hi, which bios you guy recomend for a ryzen 3600? I am using a ryzen 1600 with bios 5204. thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

rodrigobiz said:


> hi, which bios you guy recomend for a ryzen 3600? I am using a ryzen 1600 with bios 5204. thanks


5843 works super on 3000 Ryzen, has more OC settings than earlier ones and seems to push voltages less when left on auto. No more 1.475-1.5v at idle. Even newer one will probably be available soon with AGESA 1202, 5843 has 1201. It's also better with RAM enabling lower L3 cache latency although in my case not by much, about 1.5ns.


----------



## rodrigobiz

what you guys think about the *ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen? it just launch today









ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide


In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.1, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3, and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... Introduction




www.guru3d.com




*


----------



## MishelLngelo

rodrigobiz said:


> what you guys think about the *ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen? it just launch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClockTuner v2.1 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide
> 
> 
> In this article, we will talk you through ClockTuner for Ryzen version 2.1, a helpful tool that allows you to further refine ZEN2, ZEN3, and Ryzen 3000/5000 performance.... Introduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tnx, will try it. Quite a number of changes, hope this one works better.


----------



## coopersnow

Hi guys, for quite some time i have started getting usb fan hub controller issues. One day my thermaltake fan controller started spazzing out with connects and dissconects some days it would work some days it would not work. About 6 months later from when it started happening i assumed it was a fan controller issue. I reached out to thermaltake to send me a new one and they did. It didnt work. Then they sent me totaly new fans with a different hub my pc still doesnt recognize the hub i even tried connection the usb which is usually connected via internal usb 2.0 header to external usb headers still didnt work on any port. I then bought a pack of corsair LL120 rgb fans (diff software diff hub and all) and again same issue but this time my PC knows the hub connected and can read it fine but the hub cant controll my RGB fans for some reason (again connected via internal usb 2.0) i tried the same thing connecting the hub to external usb headers with a different cabel. And again no luck, depending on which port it even acts funny some ports dont recognize it but not sure if thats caused by usb controller issue or just the times it has swapped ports and etc. So after 2 different thermal take hubs and a totally different pack of fans with a different hub and a totaly different corsair hub and fans im starting to think its a motherboard and or windows issue. But also i know for a fact that both my internal USB 2.0 headers work (they can both read and interact fine with my wifi/bluetooth pcie card) same with all my external usb ports they all interact fine with all my mice, keyboards usb etc. etc. its just that they have major issues with any rgb/fan hubs. Any help please.

Ryzen 5 2600
prime x470 pro
600W psu

BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 5837, 1.2.2021.

OS Name Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Version 10.0.19042 Build 19042


----------



## Andras

xeizo said:


> 5843 works fine for me, found no reason to downgrade as of yet, running it with a 3700X though. Could be different with 5-series. Performance is top notch.


Yesterday I've updated the bios to the latest 5843 (I'm using the same 3700x, M.2 SSD as system drive) and since then the Windows won't boot at all, bios won't allow downgrade...set defaults in bios, nothing works, pretty hopeless situation


----------



## rodrigobiz

I just updated to 5843 just fine, thought I am using the ryzen 1600, next week ryzen 3600.


----------



## M4xson

Andras said:


> Yesterday I've updated the bios to the latest 5843 (I'm using the same 3700x, M.2 SSD as system drive) and since then the Windows won't boot at all, bios won't allow downgrade...set defaults in bios, nothing works, pretty hopeless situation


Can you roll back to the previous BIOS or download a different BIOS version?


----------



## Harx

Csm?


----------



## xeizo

Harx said:


> Csm?


Yes, probably, CSM on/off must match what Windows was installed with. If you need CSM off for Resizable Bar, you have to reinstall Windows. Sorry.

Regarding the bios in question, 5843, I have been using it for many weeks now with a 3700X and it is rock stable. Haven't had a single problem, and it boots the fastest of all bios versions.

Keep in mind, it undervolts my 3700X so I have to use a positive offset on Vcore to get maximum boost. Works well though, it boosts like a 3800X.


----------



## radier

New Audio drivers are available:

Version 6.0.9088.1

2021/05/12


> Improve system stability & Support Windows 10 latest version.


----------



## rodrigobiz

Hi I just make an overclock in the cpu by CTR, and achieve 4,550mhz with 1,363mv and 4,175mhz with 1,175mv. I am just encontering a problem to ovorclock my ram. the only configuration that works until now is the DOCP, but the only option that I have in DOCP is 3200. All that I have tryed until now dont let the system boot.

I have a good micron e-die kit crucial balistic 3200mhz, and cant go past 3200mhz 
memory model: Crucial BLS8G4D32AESBK.M8FE1
Using ram calculator 1.7.3, and bios 5843.
Any piece of advice?


----------



## umeng2002

Don’t use the DOCP setting. Just go to the memory frequency section and change it there.


----------



## rodrigobiz

umeng2002 said:


> Don’t use the DOCP setting. Just go to the memory frequency section and change it there.


Yes I did that, and no success. My infinity fabric dont go past 3600. And if a change the memory frequency the system wont even boot. I tested with configuration from 3200 up to 3600mhz.


----------



## umeng2002

Infinity Fabric frequency can't be faster than the memory frequency (well half the memory frequency).

No IF can go to 3600. You want your RAM to 3600, but your IF to HALF that - to 1800 because the real RAM DOUBLE DATA RATE - DDR.

3600 MT/s RAM actually runs at 1800 MHz. So the IF should be at 1800 MHz too. So 3600 MT/s RAM and 1800 MHz IF has the good 1:1 ratio for performance.


----------



## rodrigobiz

sorry put 3600 here, but put half (1800) in the bios, i will try another kit.


----------



## xeizo

AGESA 1.2.0.3 patch A for X470-Prime Pro
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5851.ZIP


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.3 patch A for X470-Prime Pro
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5851.ZIP


Thank you, been expecting it for a while.


----------



## umeng2002

I don't have any PCIe 4.0 devices to test it with, but CPU Z is showing PCIe 4.0 bus spec with this new BIOS.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> I don't have any PCIe 4.0 devices to test it with, but CPU Z is showing PCIe 4.0 bus spec with this new BIOS.


Tnx. something to check, some of first BIOS version also had it but don't recall if anybody managed to use it. I just loaded last best settings I had with previous BIOS.


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

umeng2002 said:


> I don't have any PCIe 4.0 devices to test it with, but CPU Z is showing PCIe 4.0 bus spec with this new BIOS.


I used 5843. Both CPU-Z and GPU-Z say that Bus Interface is PCIe v4, but 3080 works as PCIe v3.
One of the past versions of the BIOS allowed access to PCIe v4 x8, but later it was removed.
X470 can use PCIe v4, but apparently AMD does not give that option to vendors.


----------



## umeng2002

Is anyone having issues with SATA hard drives waking up with this lates BIOS?

I have 3 of the same model hard drives connected via SATA for a parity MS Storage Space pool, but one drive has been dropping out AFTER the computer wakes up from sleep. When I restart the computer, it's fine.

Although all 3 drives are the same model. The one dropping out is a few years older and Crystal Disk Mark says it doesn't have APM like the other two newer drives.

EDIT:

I did just update the x470 drivers from AMD (released this June), so hopefully that'll make Windows play better with the latest BIOS. I shall see.


----------



## umeng2002

Still having the issue. I just ordered a new drive. It's so only $40 to $50 on Amazon. Not worth the effort to troubleshoot further.

I still think it's related to that one, oldest drive not having APM.


----------



## themitigating

Hey,

Just jumping here and mentioning that with 5851 I've been having some unusual sleep issue. I haven't really put time into this but after coming out of sleep I'll get a restart (bsod is set not to restart in Windows). I also have a 3ware 9650 and I think it's trying to put it to sleep because I get a few card resets in a row around the same time. 

However if I run memtest, prime 95, cinebench nothing happens. I even did a 5 hours h265 (x265) transcode and causes more processor usage than CPU-z or cinebench. I'm also overclocking a bit, mostly trying out PBO2 and the curve optimizer power band settings:

5800x - PBO2(auto-overclock), Boost override @100 , Curve Optimizer -20 on all cores
Memory XMP 3200 16-18-18-38-56 1.35volts
Cosair a500 
I can hold 4700mhz on all cores and about 4950mhz single, cpu-z - 665/6920. 

I'm surprised at the stability so far with this board, maybe I can break 5gz if I play more. However I'm concerned the BIOS has some bugs because I also see references to PCIe 4.0 which the board doesn't have.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Where did you find that reference to PCIIe 4 ?


----------



## UserNameIsRequired

Guys, I told you, B450 and X470 has pcie v4. AMD just doesn't want to give it us.








You may be able to get PCIe 4.0 on these ASUS X470 and B450 boards


Board makers may try to add support for PCIe 4.0 on the AMD 400-series chipsets after all.




www.hardwarezone.com.sg


----------



## MishelLngelo

UserNameIsRequired said:


> Guys, I told you, B450 and X470 has pcie v4. AMD just doesn't want to give it us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to get PCIe 4.0 on these ASUS X470 and B450 boards
> 
> 
> Board makers may try to add support for PCIe 4.0 on the AMD 400-series chipsets after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwarezone.com.sg


Yeah, that was then, now it's even less likely. It took some pressure even to allow for Zen3 to work. If you leave it to MB manufacturers, they'd rather sell you "New and improved" MB than to fix or make old MB better. I can understand chipset limitations but Ryzen 3000 and up is gen 4 capable so at least some PCIe ports (including first M.2) have reason not to be capable.


----------



## algida79

Hi fellas, just sharing a weird one here in case it helps anyone else dealing with similar issues.

So, I'm still WFH ever since the pandemic started, using a combination of a company laptop and a VDI running the Citrix client on my PC. Early January 2021, I upgraded from a 2700X to a 3900XT and since then I had multiple VDI disconnections per day, sometimes up to 10+. Nothing suspicious at all showing up on the Win10 Event Viewer logs and no progress with the company's internal IT investigation.

On a hunch, last week I swapped the mobo with a B550 one (got a sweet deal from Amazon Warehouse). The VDI disconnections are completely gone now! I have multiple theories on possible reasons, but it could be something to do with the CPU PCI-E lanes going to the onboard NIC, with the issue only exposed after installing the 3900XT with its PCI-E 4.0 lanes. Still doesn't explain why no events in eventvwr.msc... :-/


----------



## themitigating

MishelLngelo said:


> Where did you find that reference to PCIIe 4 ?


CPU-Z Latest 1.96.1










HWinfo shows PCIE 3 in the mainboard section









But it also shows 4.0 for integrated pcie devices


----------



## umeng2002

CPU-z > Mainboard > bus specs. It says PCIe4 with this latest BIOS... although I'm not sure it didn't say that in the previous BIOS too since I hardly used CPU-z since putting my 5800X in 2 months ago.


----------



## themitigating

UserNameIsRequired said:


> Guys, I told you, B450 and X470 has pcie v4. AMD just doesn't want to give it us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to get PCIe 4.0 on these ASUS X470 and B450 boards
> 
> 
> Board makers may try to add support for PCIe 4.0 on the AMD 400-series chipsets after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwarezone.com.sg





algida79 said:


> Hi fellas, just sharing a weird one here in case it helps anyone else dealing with similar issues.
> 
> So, I'm still WFH ever since the pandemic started, using a combination of a company laptop and a VDI running the Citrix client on my PC. Early January 2021, I upgraded from a 2700X to a 3900XT and since then I had multiple VDI disconnections per day, sometimes up to 10+. Nothing suspicious at all showing up on the Win10 Event Viewer logs and no progress with the company's internal IT investigation.
> 
> On a hunch, last week I swapped the mobo with a B550 one (got a sweet deal from Amazon Warehouse). The VDI disconnections are completely gone now! I have multiple theories on possible reasons, but it could be something to do with the CPU PCI-E lanes going to the onboard NIC, with the issue only exposed after installing the 3900XT with its PCI-E 4.0 lanes. Still doesn't explain why no events in eventvwr.msc... :-/


'

How is the company laptop part of this? Do you switch to it when the PC isn't working?


----------



## algida79

themitigating said:


> How is the company laptop part of this? Do you switch to it when the PC isn't working?


Nope, I use both at the same time as I need all the screen real estate I can get due to the nature of the work.


----------



## themitigating

algida79 said:


> Nope, I use both at the same time as I need all the screen real estate I can get due to the nature of the work.


I had issues with DNS timeouts and connections retrying a few times before they went through. Testing the speed with fast.com produced the normal results. I also had drive failures on my 3ware raid card but when I tested the drive on another computer everything was fine. At the time I was doing a - 0.05 offset on the vcore, all the stability tests were fine but once I removed it my issues went away. I really didn't put effort into finding out the cause but are you overclocing?


----------



## algida79

themitigating said:


> At the time I was doing a - 0.05 offset on the vcore, all the stability tests were fine but once I removed it my issues went away. I really didn't put effort into finding out the cause but are you overclocing?


At first I had a 3800MT/s RAM OC applied, but when trying to troubleshoot I reverted to a 3200 XMP profile, plus reinstalled Win10 from scratch. No amount of tinkering and tweaking would solve the issue.


----------



## themitigating

algida79 said:


> At first I had a 3800MT/s RAM OC applied, but when trying to troubleshoot I reverted to a 3200 XMP profile, plus reinstalled Win10 from scratch. No amount of tinkering and tweaking would solve the issue.


What drivers are you using?

Chipset - latest from amd.com
Ethernet - 12.18.11.1 from intel

I don't use anything from Asus except the audio


----------



## algida79

themitigating said:


> What drivers are you using?
> 
> Chipset - latest from amd.com
> Ethernet - 12.18.11.1 from intel
> 
> I don't use anything from Asus except the audio


I can't be as exact since the board is now packaged in its box awaiting judgement on its future. 

I too was using the latest chipset drivers and the recommended power plans (Ryzen Balanced for Zen2). For the Intel onboard NIC (I211 was it?), I just left the WHQL one automatically installed by Windows Update, never tried drivers from the ASUS website nor from Intel directly.


----------



## themitigating

algida79 said:


> I can't be as exact since the board is now packaged in its box awaiting judgement on its future.
> 
> I too was using the latest chipset drivers and the recommended power plans (Ryzen Balanced for Zen2). For the Intel onboard NIC (I211 was it?), I just left the WHQL one automatically installed by Windows Update, never tried drivers from the ASUS website nor from Intel directly.


I was just going to mention that updating to the latest drivers might have helped. Asus is often behind on their site and I know sometimes the drivers are custom for the board I've believe on the audio driver is specific . The rest are just repackaged


----------



## themitigating

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, that was then, now it's even less likely. It took some pressure even to allow for Zen3 to work. If you leave it to MB manufacturers, they'd rather sell you "New and improved" MB than to fix or make old MB better. I can understand chipset limitations but Ryzen 3000 and up is gen 4 capable so at least some PCIe ports (including first M.2) have reason not to be capable.


In the case of the Asus x470 Prime they added support for Zen 3 chips on a board that is 3.5 years old. Right now I'm running a 5800x and I previously thought I would have to purchase a new board. Now maybe I want to upgrade my graphics card but according to a techsport benchmark using a 3080 there's almost no difference in speed between 3.0 and 4.0 [1]. There are a few SSD drives coming out/are out that show a serious increase in speed (evo 980) but that's the only upgrade right now that would require a x470 motherboard owner to upgrade.

Finally this article by Tomshardware [2] says that multiple motherboard manufactures told them they couldn't support v4 because of signal integrity issues. I suppose you could say they are all lying and working in collusion to make you buy a new board but let's address that. Right now the top two upgrades most people who have a x470 are going to get are CPU (zen 3) and Graphics (Nvidia 30 series). The x480 supports Zen3 thanks to Asus and as previously mentioned pci express 4.0 doesn't benefit high end graphics cards, even a GTX 3080.

If they wanted you to buy a new motherboard then they wouldn't have added support for Zen 3, a much more likely reason to upgrade right now. I don't think you should claim there's a conspiracy without offering evidence that isn't circumstantial, just because a company can get more money because of a decision doesn't mean that's the reason or that they even had control. 


References
1- https://www.techspot.com/review/2104-pcie4-vs-pcie3-gpu-performance/
2-https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-pcie-4.0-socket-am4-motherboard,39559.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

themitigating said:


> In the case of the Asus x470 Prime they added support for Zen 3 chips on a board that is 3.5 years old. Right now I'm running a 5800x and I previously thought I would have to purchase a new board. Now maybe I want to upgrade my graphics card but according to a techsport benchmark using a 3080 there's almost no difference in speed between 3.0 and 4.0 [1]. There are a few SSD drives coming out/are out that show a serious increase in speed (evo 980) but that's the only upgrade right now that would require a x470 motherboard owner to upgrade.
> 
> Finally this article by Tomshardware [2] says that multiple motherboard manufactures told them they couldn't support v4 because of signal integrity issues. I suppose you could say they are all lying and working in collusion to make you buy a new board but let's address that. Right now the top two upgrades most people who have a x470 are going to get are CPU (zen 3) and Graphics (Nvidia 30 series). The x480 supports Zen3 thanks to Asus and as previously mentioned pci express 4.0 doesn't benefit high end graphics cards, even a GTX 3080.
> 
> If they wanted you to buy a new motherboard then they wouldn't have added support for Zen 3, a much more likely reason to upgrade right now. I don't think you should claim there's a conspiracy without offering evidence that isn't circumstantial, just because a company can get more money because of a decision doesn't mean that's the reason or that they even had control.
> 
> 
> References
> 1- https://www.techspot.com/review/2104-pcie4-vs-pcie3-gpu-performance/
> 2-https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-pcie-4.0-socket-am4-motherboard,39559.html


You must have missed debates when Zen3 was announced.


----------



## MishelLngelo




----------



## umeng2002

Mmmm... I wonder if that BIOS just defaults the fTPM to on.


----------



## MishelLngelo

umeng2002 said:


> Mmmm... I wonder if that BIOS just defaults the fTPM to on.


That's probably just it, can't find any more details. Asus still didn't release W11 drivers for any but ROG MBs.


----------



## xeizo

Windows 11 works just fine on X470-Prime Pro, been running it since the first Beta and now the latest. I use only drivers from their respective original source, none from Asus.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Windows 11 works just fine on X470-Prime Pro, been running it since the first Beta and now the latest. I use only drivers from their respective original source, none from Asus.


Same here, I just enabled fTPM and Secure BOOT manually.


----------



## Espionage724

MishelLngelo said:


> That's probably just it, can't find any more details. Asus still didn't release W11 drivers for any but ROG MBs.


I wonder if it enables System Management Mode/SMM?

On Windows 10 under Windows Security, I can only get "Your device meets the requirements for enhanced hardware security" with this motherboard (5851). On this page, you can apparently get it to say "exceeds" that enhanced hardware security by having support for SMM, and from what I understand, that's built into the motherboard firmware and exposed via an ACPI table (WSMT?). I have a 10th-gen Intel laptop that shows it exceeding security on W10.

If it's not that, then I wonder if it adds osi support for detecting W11? Would have to dump DSDT to check that. I plan on checking both out at some point and will report how it goes.

Edit: No new SMM support on W10 (security still only at enhanced and not exceeds), but not checked on W11. Haven't checked ACPI yet.

Edit: BIOS seems to keep the TPM option set to Firmware no matter what now, even if Secure Boot is disabled and set to Other OS. Setting the TPM to Discrete and saving and exiting BIOS settings just has the option revert back to Firmware on next boot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Espionage724 said:


> I wonder if it enables System Management Mode/SMM?
> 
> On Windows 10 under Windows Security, I can only get "Your device meets the requirements for enhanced hardware security" with this motherboard (5851). On this page, you can apparently get it to say "exceeds" that enhanced hardware security by having support for SMM, and from what I understand, that's built into the motherboard firmware and exposed via an ACPI table (WSMT?). I have a 10th-gen Intel laptop that shows it exceeding security on W10.
> 
> If it's not that, then I wonder if it adds osi support for detecting W11? Would have to dump DSDT to check that. I plan on checking both out at some point and will report how it goes.


Some of it is provided by CPU and some by BIOS


----------



## eBombzor

Installed a 5800x on this board and loaded ECO mode (not bothered to do any manual undervolting right now). Power targets look a bit strange in Ryzen Master for ECO mode...

Anyone know if this is a bug with ASUS boards or is this intentional?


----------



## xeizo

eBombzor said:


> Installed a 5800x on this board and loaded ECO mode (not bothered to do any manual undervolting right now). Power targets look a bit strange in Ryzen Master for ECO mode...
> 
> Anyone know if this is a bug with ASUS boards or is this intentional?
> View attachment 2522389


That looks like "motherboard limits", must be some sort of a bug as the board isn't really meant to do 5-series, I would activate PBO and set ppt/tdc/edc manual which I have done on all my boards anyway. You can lower all of those a lot.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, with newer BIOSes on this board, Asus just like maxed out the platform limits. Enter things in manually or just let the CPU do it's thing with the max platform limits.


----------



## xeizo

New bios with patch C



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5861.ZIP


----------



## eBombzor

xeizo said:


> That looks like "motherboard limits", must be some sort of a bug as the board isn't really meant to do 5-series, I would activate PBO and set ppt/tdc/edc manual which I have done on all my boards anyway. You can lower all of those a lot.


Yep that was exactly it, a bug. I reset everything to default, restarted, turned on ECO mode again and now the limits look sane:


----------



## eBombzor

xeizo said:


> New bios with patch C
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-5861.ZIP


Anyone have the patch notes?
--
Also unrelated note, anyone know how to disable CPPC on these boards? I stumbled on this reddit thread and wanted to test out the findings myself:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pbbqd0

EDIT: Found it, it's in CBS->NBIO->SMU


----------



## xeizo

eBombzor said:


> Anyone have the patch notes?
> --
> Also unrelated note, anyone know how to disable CPPC on these boards? I stumbled on this reddit thread and wanted to test out the findings myself:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pbbqd0
> 
> EDIT: Found it, it's in CBS->NBIO->SMU


It's not posted on the official page yet, only on the server, so no patch note so far. But it's AGESA 1.2.0.3 patch C.

The patch note will only state "improved performance and stability" anyway

edit. CPPC is in the AMD menus, a couple of levels down, I run with it enabled on all my boards and it is smooth for me
edit 2. You found it


----------



## umeng2002

I think the patch C is for USB bug fixes.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Updated/flashed new BIOS, haven't noted anything special. Isn't "C" just for AGESA ?


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Updated/flashed new BIOS, haven't noted anything special. Isn't "C" just for AGESA ?


Yes. it is a new AGESA from AMD, the blackbox within the UEFI that Asus can't touch


----------



## xeizo

Also upgraded, it works very well, but it's worth noting it had the same issue as the new B550-F bios. I had to do a hard reboot first time using OC settings. After that my old settings works totally fine. First time I've had this behavior with any board besides the B550.


----------



## umeng2002

I wouldn't load profiles between BIOS versions.


----------



## xeizo

umeng2002 said:


> I wouldn't load profiles between BIOS versions.


I have set everything manual


----------



## Espionage724

eBombzor said:


> Also unrelated note, anyone know how to disable CPPC on these boards? I stumbled on this reddit thread and wanted to test out the findings myself:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/pbbqd0
> 
> EDIT: Found it, it's in CBS->NBIO->SMU


I haven't updated to 5861 yet, but I have nothing available at all under the NBIO tab with a 2700X.


----------



## algida79

Espionage724 said:


> I haven't updated to 5861 yet, but I have nothing available under that tab with a 2700X.


This is normal. CPPC is not a thing in Zen+ CPUs, it was first introduced with Zen 2.


----------



## Espionage724

I saw in the BIOS an option for *Determinism Slider*. Since the BIOS notes aren't helpful at all, I had assumed that Performance meant max performance, and Power was for power-saving, but according to this and this, that's apparently not the case. If I'm understanding right, Power is better for overall performance.

I ended up changing a few settings based on those guides, and something fixed my mouse cursor movement; it always felt laggy or delayed for a while now even at 1000Hz. I'm unsure on what setting may have did it, or if it's a factor completely unrelated to those settings, but I changed:

IOMMU = Enabled (according to one of those guides, it should be enabled in BIOS, and if it causes perf issues, should be disabled from the OS; iommu=pt on Linux, but unsure on Windows)
RAM speed from 3200 to 2933 (recommended for lower latency; I was stable at 3200 with a 24hr HCI memtest)
SR-IOV and PCIe ARI Support = Enabled
Global C-state Control = Disabled

Those guides also mention the *L1 and L2 Stream HW Prefetcher* settings. They recommend it enabled, but notes that some workloads could perform worse with them enabled. I didn't change them from Auto yet, but will run some benchmarks at some point to see what happens.

A mysterious option that I can't find any info about though is the *Mode0* option. When I did Geekbench benchmarks in the past, Mode0 enabled consistently had lower scores compared to it being disabled; not by any large amount though. I keep it at Auto since I have no idea what it actually does, but does anyone know what this option is about?



algida79 said:


> This is normal. CPPC is not a thing in Zen+ CPUs, it was first introduced with Zen 2.


Ryzen Master labels gold and silver stars and circles on ideal cores on my 2700X; I don't imagine it's pulling that out of thin air? I'm under the impression that CPPC is a BIOS/firmware method for determining "ideal" CPU cores.


----------



## umeng2002

I think CPPC is the mechanism to report the best cores to Windows. Ryzen Master and other Ryzen specific tools access the SMU that is normally transparent to Window. So Ryzen Master might have the core ranking, but that doesn’t mean the Windows scheduler does.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi 
I have r7 2700 with 5843 bios .Tell me newer bios help Oc RAM (IF) higher ? Wich BIOS propose me ? 3600mhz for Ram is max for my set ? BCLK dont use in my mobo? Or maybe in new BIOS help me and on this function (OC with BCLK)?


----------



## MishelLngelo

LtAldoRaine said:


> Hi
> I have r7 2700 with 5843 bios .Tell me newer bios help Oc RAM (IF) higher ? Wich BIOS propose me ? 3600mhz for Ram is max for my set ? BCLK dont use in my mobo? Or maybe in new BIOS help me and on this function (OC with BCLK)?


5861 got AGESA "C" revision so that should help with memory stability although I didn't have any problem running at 3600MHz Cl 16. BCLK is still not manually adjustable. Only other change I have seen is that fTPM 2.0 is enabled by default to make it easier to install Windows 11.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

MishelLngelo said:


> 5861 got AGESA "C" revision so that should help with memory stability although I didn't have any problem running at 3600MHz Cl 16. BCLK is still not manually adjustable. Only other change I have seen is that fTPM 2.0 is enabled by default to make it easier to install Windows 11.


Welcome and thank you for help.
Now i start with DOCP(4400mhz cl19) profile but Dram set to 3600mhz soc 1,15v dram 1,45v rest AUTO. Itry look that BIOS(5843)how much go up to max Ram OC (IMC).Later on i try 5861 .System start and docp set first number cl 20 not 19.Rest XMP is normally to this xmp profile.I start Hwinfo and TM5(0.12). First cycle not error but in 2 cycle start showing error.
And this is strange ,or maybe IMC controler over ? Maybe this is max?

Edit: DOCP and 3600mhz but xmp lower profile 4200mhz with 1.35v Dram .Rest auto soc too.Three singal bip and platform go to windows .TM5 start and exactly when start give me many error. When write this post (edit)W10 give me BSOD. In bios set SOC to1.2v.Is better but still error in TM5.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LtAldoRaine said:


> Welcome and thank you for help.
> Now i start with DOCP(4400mhz cl19) profile but Dram set to 3600mhz soc 1,15v dram 1,45v rest AUTO. Itry look that BIOS(5843)how much go up to max Ram OC (IMC).Later on i try 5861 .System start and docp set first number cl 20 not 19.Rest XMP is normally to this xmp profile.I start Hwinfo and TM5(0.12). First cycle not error but in 2 cycle start showing error.
> And this is strange ,or maybe IMC controler over ? Maybe this is max?


Yes, you might be overloading IMC and there's no FCLK in 2000 series Ryzen. This BIOS is pretty smart, doesn't always follow XMP exactly. That's similar( but opposite) in my case, XMP says Cl17 but it sets it at Cl16 for 3600MHz.
Maybe you should try different way, set DOCP on lower XMP and raise frequency and a bit of voltage if needed. That's how I se my RAM , first DOCP which is according to XMP 3000MHz and memory at 3600MHz so now it runs at 3600 with settings for 3000 with Cl16. which gives best overall memory performance.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, you might be overloading IMC and there's no FCLK in 2000 series Ryzen. This BIOS is pretty smart, doesn't always follow XMP exactly. That's similar( but opposite) in my case, XMP says Cl17 but it sets it at Cl16 for 3600MHz.
> Maybe you should try different way, set DOCP on lower XMP and raise frequency and a bit of voltage if needed. That's how I se my RAM , first DOCP which is according to XMP 3000MHz and memory at 3600MHz so now it runs at 3600 with settings for 3000 with Cl16. which gives best overall memory performance.


it's great that you are with me 
Interest think Asus officially SUPPORT 3600mhz memory for 2000 series cpu.Look this list https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory-QVL-Ryzen-2nd--Generation-processors.pdf
Only 2 kit ,but do it that ! 
Xmp give me only first 4 number automatic rest must try manual ,maybe thats cause have that error. TRc is 84 . XMP4200 is Trc 133 or 69 for 44000mhz. Anyway i go to 3660.And back to discusion.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LtAldoRaine said:


> it's great that you are with me
> Interest think Asus officially SUPPORT 3600mhz memory for 2000 series cpu.Look this list https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory-QVL-Ryzen-2nd--Generation-processors.pdf
> Only 2 kit ,but do it that !
> Xmp give me only first 4 number automatic rest must try manual ,maybe thats cause have that error. TRc is 84 . XMP4200 is Trc 133 or 69 for 44000mhz. Anyway i go to 3660.And back to discusion.


I had 2700x before this 3700x in same setup an it also worked this same way. Difference is that 3000 series have FCLK on separate chiplet and is adjustable although in Auto mode it follows set RAM speed not DOCP setting. That gives nice performance because of 1:1;1 ratio. I really don't know if 2700x has adjustable FCLK. Without that ratio higher frequency can even produce worse overall RAM performance. In case of my 3600MHz Kingston (Samsung b-die) changing FCLK up or down from 1800MHz. (base or half efective frequebcy) produces higher memory and L3 Cache latency.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

MishelLngelo said:


> I had 2700x before this 3700x in same setup an it also worked this same way. Difference is that 3000 series have FCLK on separate chiplet and is adjustable although in Auto mode it follows set RAM speed not DOCP setting. That gives nice performance because of 1:1;1 ratio. I really don't know if 2700x has adjustable FCLK. Without that ratio higher frequency can even produce worse overall RAM performance. In case of my 3600MHz Kingston (Samsung b-die) changing FCLK up or down from 1800MHz. (base or half efective frequebcy) produces higher memory and L3 Cache latency.


New BIOS flashed 5861 
Is not bad i hope all test 4cycle 2 error .I now 1 is to much but thats good for now.
3600mhz cl14-14-14-28-42-1T trfc is to high 630 ! Soc 1.1v Dram1.45v . Digi VRM cpu 130%LLC3 SOC120% LLC 2. rest setup in AUTO cpu too 
One more ,i dont now in windows my DRAM voltage HWINFO why dont see that ? ? ?
OMG is 01:25 for now thanks    good night
EDIT : 15:00 CET ,Next day next issue or maybe no issue ?! When Pc start give me 3 beeps signal from speaker MOBO.Computer go to windows normally and start TM5 .Results (3cycle 5min),NO ERROR ,***?


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Few hour and Game 2-3 times crash , next BSOD ..i going down to 3466 dram 1.4v Soc Auto(hwinfo 1,087v).Di9gi vrm Auto to beacose BSOD propably to high temperature VRM I tuch when be 3600set and be in my opinion min 90c rly hot ,Ram too.
Now 3466 cl14-14-14-28 -42 Trfc312 TM5 (3cycle)without error.


----------



## xeizo

LtAldoRaine said:


> Few hour and Game 2-3 times crash , next BSOD ..i going down to 3466 dram 1.4v Soc Auto(hwinfo 1,087v).Di9gi vrm Auto to beacose BSOD propably to high temperature VRM I tuch when be 3600set and be in my opinion min 90c rly hot ,Ram too.
> Now 3466 cl14-14-14-28 -42 Trfc312 TM5 (3cycle)without error.


Regarding VRM, I removed the white plastic shroud over the VRM(it's easy) and have fans blowing on the VRM from the top of the case(contrary to the chimney effect, I go for overpressure to get cool air on the VRM, as a side effect dust can't come into the box). Keeps the VRM cool, it's not the beefiest VRM only 240A absolute max, the C8E has 1600A LoL


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone notice the new chipset driver that released yesterday?






PRIME X470-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com




AMD Chipset driver 3.10.22.706


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Anyone notice the new chipset driver that released yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME X470-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Chipset driver 3.10.22.706


No, I didn't (until now) still using 3.10.08.506 from AMD site. Either one is necessary for W11.


----------



## radier

What are your bets on Zen 3 3D-VCache support on X470/B450 platform? I am sure that nothing from the hardware side prevents the new processors from being compatible. Only a political decision. Thanks to Alder Lake I think we might get lucky.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I expect much of motherboard manufacturer's resistance, much like PCIe v4 for which also no real HW a FW cause not to implement.


----------



## el.ed.leite

I put my hands on a Asus Prime x470 Pro, this board has a "usb over current status detected" problem. I heard that some boards can be flashed with BIOS from other manufacturer . Does anyone know or heard of a compatible BIOS from other label for this board?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

el.ed.leite said:


> I put my hands on a Asus Prime x470 Pro, this board has a "usb over current status detected" problem. I heard that some boards can be flashed with BIOS from other manufacturer . Does anyone know or heard of a compatible BIOS from other label for this board?
> Thanks in advance.


Check the rear USB Ports, most times it is a bent pin or shielding making a short......


----------



## xeizo

I thought my X470-Prime Pro had died on me, it just quit at the Windows desktop and then wouldn't start no matter what. Powercycling could get me into the bios, but no further. BUT, of course it was the graphics card that had died, a Geforce GTX1660 Super not even two years old. Thanks Jensen! It was perfect timing right in the middle of the gpu shortage. Second Nvidia card dying on me, last was a 1080 Ti.
Thankfully I had a old GTX970 not being used I could put in the box to verify, it works perfect only thing it sounds like a harvesting machine. That is a beat up 970, did a couple of years as a gaming gpu then was stuck in a 24/7 server for a couple of years but still going strong - and noisy. Anyway, nothing wrong with the motherboard!

edit. The GTX970 can do Skyrim Anniversary Edition with 30+ mods at 2560x1080 at mostly 60 fps, it's usable but sounds like a tornado. At 3440x1440 it's down at 40 fps and is stuttering, but 2560x1080 is smooth. Too bad, the now demised 1660 Super did 3440x1440 at a steady 60 fps and being silent at that. Well, well, it will have to do as there in reality is nothing worth buying right now. I have other boxes for performance hungry stuff, but at least this one is working again for when I need to use it.


----------



## criminala

Can someone tell me the difference between setting the PBO2 limit to "auto" or "disabled" ?
I am talking about the BIOS advanced menu : advanced - cpu overclocking - PBO - limit

I got a 5800x cpu and not sure what to set there .
My curve optimizer is set at a negative 30 for all cores .



Second question :
How to get a stable 100 bclk on this board when virtualisation in the bios is activated .


----------



## ntll

dell


----------



## eBombzor

New Year new BIOS.

"Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b" is the only thing on here






PRIME X470-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...




www.asus.com


----------



## criminala

eBombzor said:


> View attachment 2548055
> 
> 
> New Year new BIOS.
> 
> "Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b" is the only thing on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRIME X470-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> ASUS Prime motherboards are expertly engineered to unleash the full potential of AMD and Intel processors. Boasting a robust power design, comprehensive cooling solutions and intelligent tuning options, these ASUS motherboards provide daily users and DIY PC builders a range of performance tuning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


Why the big bold message of the beta status if the only change is an updated Agesa ?


----------



## radier

Because AGESA itself can be bugged.


----------



## criminala

radier said:


> Because AGESA itself can be bugged.


but why for this specific bios with updated agesa and not for any previous ones


----------



## radier

Who cares about labels? Do you think non-Beta means bug free?


----------



## silentdepthz

Got many BSOD's on latest 1.2.0.6b beta bios with IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL stope code. Happened while watching media online (movies, twitch streams). All bios settings were applied manually, and were same as on 1.2.0.3c bios. Rolled back for now.

Ryzen 7 3700x
RAM: Mixture of 2x G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZRX + 2x G.Skill F4-3600C16-8GTZ running on 3200 Mhz
Windows 10


----------



## silentdepthz

criminala said:


> Second question :
> How to get a stable 100 bclk on this board when virtualisation in the bios is activated .


Asked myself the same. Using WSL2 here. 
The only workaround I found is toggling hyperv in cmd like that:

When virtualization is not needed: 

bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off
Restart and you will get stable 100 (99.8 for me) BCLK but non working WSL2
When virtualization is needed:

bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype auto
Restart and WSL2 will be back on, but BCLK will fluctuate again
P.S. This is not this particular mobo thing.


----------



## M4xson

Has anyone here had trouble with this motherboard and displayport? Last year I got a new Asus screen and used it with my old GTX 960 but the BIOS wont work with DP but will with HDMI. It boots into windows but no BIOS splash screen and it beeps to complain about no display. I blamed this on the old GPU. I've been lucky enough to get a 3070ti and the BIOS is still not happy with displayport so it must be a motherboard or screen issue. Is there some setting in the BIOS that affects this?


----------



## silentdepthz

M4xson said:


> Has anyone here had trouble with this motherboard and displayport? Last year I got a new Asus screen and used it with my old GTX 960 but the BIOS wont work with DP but will with HDMI. It boots into windows but no BIOS splash screen and it beeps to complain about no display. I blamed this on the old GPU. I've been lucky enough to get a 3070ti and the BIOS is still not happy with displayport so it must be a motherboard or screen issue. Is there some setting in the BIOS that affects this?


ASUS VG279QM display here and it's init time is a bit slow, but there's no issue for me. Try increasing* POST Delay Time* in Boot Options of BIOS.


----------



## Flash1228

M4xson said:


> Has anyone here had trouble with this motherboard and displayport? Last year I got a new Asus screen and used it with my old GTX 960 but the BIOS wont work with DP but will with HDMI. It boots into windows but no BIOS splash screen and it beeps to complain about no display. I blamed this on the old GPU. I've been lucky enough to get a 3070ti and the BIOS is still not happy with displayport so it must be a motherboard or screen issue. Is there some setting in the BIOS that affects this?


In my experience if you have CSM on it'll display the BIOS to HDMI and if you have it off it'll display on DP.


----------



## M4xson

silentdepthz said:


> ASUS VG279QM display here and it's init time is a bit slow, but there's no issue for me. Try increasing* POST Delay Time* in Boot Options of BIOS.





Flash1228 said:


> In my experience if you have CSM on it'll display the BIOS to HDMI and if you have it off it'll display on DP.


I have CSM off so that windows will do UEFI boot etc.. It does seem to be to do with monitor initialisation time. Since my earlier post I've found that if I turn on the screen and immediately turn on the PC the BIOS will complain but if I wait for the screen to show 'Displayport no signal' and then turn on the PC there will be no issue and the BIOS splash screen will show and go straight into windows.


----------



## Flash1228

M4xson said:


> I have CSM off so that windows will do UEFI boot etc.. It does seem to be to do with monitor initialisation time. Since my earlier post I've found that if I turn on the screen and immediately turn on the PC the BIOS will complain but if I wait for the screen to show 'Displayport no signal' and then turn on the PC there will be no issue and the BIOS splash screen will show and go straight into windows.


Hmm. I've got one monitor on DP and one with HDMI and that's how it always appeared it's worked, however there's a good chance there's something else I've changed alongside that which causes the change since the only time CSM is on for me is if I clear CMOS or otherwise reset BIOS to default.


----------



## MishelLngelo

What's with Asus sites, can't access almost any ???


----------



## radier




----------



## MishelLngelo




----------



## MishelLngelo

MishelLngelo said:


> View attachment 2552175


Caution, previous saved profiles are deleted-


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Caution, previous saved profiles are deleted-


Not if you use USB to store profile, always use USB


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Not if you use USB to store profile, always use USB


Specially if you keep UXB stick away. Last few BIOSes didb't do that.


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Specially if you keep UXB stick away. Last few BIOSes didb't do that.


Yes, easy to forget, that's why I have a USB stick always connected to all my computers except the portables


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> Yes, easy to forget, that's why I have a USB stick always connected to all my computers except the portables


Yeah, I got lazy and didn't eave last ones. Some times they don't apply or apply wrong settings to new BIOS. 
Anyway, there are some changes ti core boost and PBO settings, experimenting with those now. 
DOSP worksas before bit L3 cache latency is up ftom 9.9 to 11.0 Overall RAM performance is ame or bit better-


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, I got lazy and didn't eave last ones. Some times they don't apply or apply wrong settings to new BIOS.
> Anyway, there are some changes ti core boost and PBO settings, experimenting with those now.
> DOSP worksas before bit L3 cache latency is up ftom 9.9 to 11.0 Overall RAM performance is ame or bit better-


i lost track on your current Rig Mish, can u tell us a bit more on what your current specs and settings

on a side note.. is anyone using the latest BIOS on a 3rd Gen Ryzen.. what are your results im looking forward to try it on the 3900x


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> i lost track on your current Rig Mish, can u tell us a bit more on what your current specs and settings
> 
> on a side note.. is anyone using the latest BIOS on a 3rd Gen Ryzen.. what are your results im looking forward to try it on the 3900x


Just updated rig description, not much changed. I had R7 2700x before, worked (almost) just as good but grabbed chance to switch to 3700x with no money loss. It's one of first production models and has only(low bin) bronze rating. Newer production is a bit better bu still depends on bininig.With newest BIOS (and most other ones) it boosts one core to 4401MHz on one core and other ones about 4250-4300MHz depending on test/benchmark. Ryzen Master reports up to 4370MHz as "Effective frequency". Running voltage about 1.33-1.37v at full load. BIOS set with full boost and PBO possible but much depends on temps. Switched to this Arctic cooler from same but 240 cooler and gained about 5c cooler temps. This and I believe all 3000 series Ryzen, are very sensitive to temperatures, over 70c boost starts dropping by 50-100MHz for every degree above 70c. Tried overriding in BIOS but it's in algorithm for those series so BIOS can't do anything about it. Tried with TDP and max temp settings but no change. 
I lucked on memory, it's with Samsung b-die and is pretty good. Also found almost by accident DOCP can be set for 3000MHz but runs at 3600MHz, Cl 16 fully stable. Tried overclocking RAM, got up to about 4000MHz but needs ridiculous Cl 38 which kills performance to lower than at 2400MHz. BIOS and DOCP don't follow memory XMP to a T and insists on own settings which wary at some points and no manual settings can override them or wont even POST. or just ignores them. Aida reports performance over 50000, almost 51000. L3 cache depends on Windows version, right now with fully updated W11 it.s about 10 now when it's fixed, at some time it was pushed up to 33, That was fixed by combination of BIOS/AGESA, chipset drivers and Windows. As I said, temperatures are critical for any automatic boost, when not over 70c or under, CB r23 benchmark goes well over13000 and PT over 24000 points. at 71-73c they already drop by 200-500 points. 
Motherboard handles it very well with no signs of any even close to overload with cool enough temps. 
Manual overclocking (at my consternation) is not great, producing no much gain and often even worse performance than proper auto boost with PBO settings. Few times I tried, I got all cores up to 4.4GHz but at cost of voltages closing to 1.5v and temps reaching to tJmax with very little gain. 
Running Windows 11 has a small advantage over W10 mostly manifesting itself as better stability and better CPU usage. 
I know some people with same MB and 3900x and they report about same results as far as MB is concerned. One has R9 5950x on it with no signs of MB overloading anywhere. 
I don't plan on changing MB soon, not until next generation with maybe going for 5800x or 5900x depending on prices in near future.


----------



## vitgar83

Hello.
I'm sorry for bothering you.
I have a problem with CPU-Z.
It doesn't show the multiplier, bus speed and rated FSB values.
I tried to reinstall the program but the problem doesn't fix.
Can you help me?
I have Windows 10 and the latest bios.
Thanks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I don't get rated FSB either.


----------



## vitgar83

I found the problem.
It's the virtualization.
I disable the SVM on the bios and the cpu-z came back to work correctly.
I didn't have this problem with the previous bios (or previous version of the program)
Is a problem disable the SVM?


----------



## MishelLngelo

vitgar83 said:


> I found the problem.
> It's the virtualization.
> I disable the SVM on the bios and the cpu-z came back to work correctly.
> I didn't have this problem with the previous bios (or previous version of the program)
> Is a problem disable the SVM?


I'll have to try that, I dont have SM turned on now, used to keep few Linux distros in VM but not any more.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SVM= On


----------



## Rayleighzero

MishelLngelo said:


> Just updated rig description, not much changed. I had R7 2700x before, worked (almost) just as good but grabbed chance to switch to 3700x with no money loss. It's one of first production models and has only(low bin) bronze rating. Newer production is a bit better bu still depends on bininig.With newest BIOS (and most other ones) it boosts one core to 4401MHz on one core and other ones about 4250-4300MHz depending on test/benchmark. Ryzen Master reports up to 4370MHz as "Effective frequency". Running voltage about 1.33-1.37v at full load. BIOS set with full boost and PBO possible but much depends on temps. Switched to this Arctic cooler from same but 240 cooler and gained about 5c cooler temps. This and I believe all 3000 series Ryzen, are very sensitive to temperatures, over 70c boost starts dropping by 50-100MHz for every degree above 70c. Tried overriding in BIOS but it's in algorithm for those series so BIOS can't do anything about it. Tried with TDP and max temp settings but no change.
> I lucked on memory, it's with Samsung b-die and is pretty good. Also found almost by accident DOCP can be set for 3000MHz but runs at 3600MHz, Cl 16 fully stable. Tried overclocking RAM, got up to about 4000MHz but needs ridiculous Cl 38 which kills performance to lower than at 2400MHz. BIOS and DOCP don't follow memory XMP to a T and insists on own settings which wary at some points and no manual settings can override them or wont even POST. or just ignores them. Aida reports performance over 50000, almost 51000. L3 cache depends on Windows version, right now with fully updated W11 it.s about 10 now when it's fixed, at some time it was pushed up to 33, That was fixed by combination of BIOS/AGESA, chipset drivers and Windows. As I said, temperatures are critical for any automatic boost, when not over 70c or under, CB r23 benchmark goes well over13000 and PT over 24000 points. at 71-73c they already drop by 200-500 points.
> Motherboard handles it very well with no signs of any even close to overload with cool enough temps.
> Manual overclocking (at my consternation) is not great, producing no much gain and often even worse performance than proper auto boost with PBO settings. Few times I tried, I got all cores up to 4.4GHz but at cost of voltages closing to 1.5v and temps reaching to tJmax with very little gain.
> Running Windows 11 has a small advantage over W10 mostly manifesting itself as better stability and better CPU usage.
> I know some people with same MB and 3900x and they report about same results as far as MB is concerned. One has R9 5950x on it with no signs of MB overloading anywhere.
> I don't plan on changing MB soon, not until next generation with maybe going for 5800x or 5900x depending on prices in near future.


Seems like u took a similar upgrade path like mine.. just i went from R7 2700x to R9 3900x With a Dark Rock 4 Pro.. looking forward to jump into the 5800/5900x too

on the recent event the last year this board was comfortably sitting at AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3A after encountering some major memory instability on my OC under AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3C, right now im trying the latest 1.2.0.6b look very similir to 1.2.0.3A at the moment on the R9 3900x and check 24/7 stability with improved subtimings


----------



## radier

New Realtek Audio drivers for Windows 11:



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/01AUDIO/DRV_Audio_RTK_SZ_RTK_W11_64_V6093231_20220330R.zip


----------



## MishelLngelo

radier said:


> New Realtek Audio drivers for Windows 11:
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/01AUDIO/DRV_Audio_RTK_SZ_RTK_W11_64_V6093231_20220330R.zip


I use drivers from this guy MoKiChU's ASUS ROG Realtek UAD with SonicStudio III Drivers


----------



## xeizo

LoL,
the Prime X470-Pro finally trickled down to my most scrappy scrap-build, used as a media box in a Silverstone HiFi-rack case. It replaced a 6700K/M8H so finally no more 14nm+ running at home 
As it's a slim rack oriented case, I'm using the AMD RGB box cooler. A normal tower just wouldn't fit, I considered using a Slim Rock I have, but I can't remember where the AMD-mount is. CPU undervolted the stock cooler is silent. In fact, a 2700X is undervolted by default with these new bioses, never exceeds 1.35V with default settings and I added -0.025V on top of that so max Vcore during boost is 1.32V(AMD wants 1.5V for best boost). Keeps the box cooler silent most of the time. It still boosts to 4.2GHz now and then, not that much lower than the original 4.35GHz. 

The 2700X with new bios was interesting, for the first time ever I'm able to run 1600MHz BCLK 1:1:1 with this CPU. Never happened before, even with the C7H. Looks like it wasn't a weak memory controller on my 2700X after all, rather the new bioses have become more RAM-friendly to my RAM. 48GB/s+ in AIDA64 with old Hynix AFR single rank is respectable. Very nice.

Solid board this X470, it has seen 2700X, 3700X and 3900X and a few different RAM-kits. It even did FAH 24/7 for three months in 2020 with full CPU+GPU. Still going strong.


----------



## Espionage724

6042 beta firmware available: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-6042.zip



> Version 6042 Beta Version
> 
> 2022/05/12 15.33 MBytes
> 
> PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 6042
> "Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7
> Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."


----------



## MishelLngelo

Espionage724 said:


> 6042 beta firmware available: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-6042.zip


Don't like those issues.


----------



## xeizo

Running a R5 5500 now on the Prime Pro, it's the single Zen 3 CPU to consume the least power which is good as this is a HTPC/media box. Still using the Prism RGB cooler from the 3900X and it has no problems cooling the 5500 silently. The 2700X is now in retirement for the time being. I will try this new beta bios, we'll see what happens.


----------



## xeizo

6042 was a good bios for the R5 5500, in the reviews it wasn't possible to OC that CPU. Now it OC:s just fine and PBO works as on any other Zen 3 including CO. A few tweaks and it performs a lot better, 600/4800 CPU-Z which is respectable for a six core. 

Interesting is a lot of the APU settings are present in the bios, even if the APU is fused off, in reality it is exactly a 5600G with some parts blocked and cheaper  (I use a GTX1070 in the media box, no need for the APU-version)


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> 6042 was a good bios for the R5 5500, in the reviews it wasn't possible to OC that CPU. Now it OC:s just fine and PBO works as on any other Zen 3 including CO. A few tweaks and it performs a lot better, 600/4800 CPU-Z which is respectable for a six core.
> 
> Interesting is a lot of the APU settings are present in the bios, even if the APU is fused off, in reality it is exactly a 5600G with some parts blocked and cheaper  (I use a GTX1070 in the media box, no need for the APU-version)


Which AGESA version ? How's memory working ?


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> Which AGESA version ? How's memory working ?


It's AGESA 1.2.0.7, the one AMD claims "solves all the issues with fTPM and USB".

Haven't explored memory, just set D.O.C.P and it boots at 3200MHz 1:1:1 every time, but judging from the 5600G/5700G-threads it should be overclockable a fair bit above that some are running 4000MHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> It's AGESA 1.2.0.7, the one AMD claims "solves all the issues with fTPM and USB".
> 
> Haven't explored memory, just set D.O.C.P and it boots at 3200MHz 1:1:1 every time, but judging from the 5600G/5700G-threads it should be overclockable a fair bit above that some are running 4000MHz.


Tnx. I'll be switching to 5700xor 5800x shortly.and catch any chance to see what's hapenning with Zen4 on this MB.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This time on Asus site


----------



## xeizo

So the measly R5 5500 with peak boost of 4250MHz as standard, on par with the 5600X in CPU-Z


----------



## MishelLngelo

Seems like POST times are getting longer and longer with each BIOS upgrade. With cold BOOT it takes about minute to bet to Windows start but after that it takes maybe 5 seconds to usable desktop. Restarting from windows post is much shorter, about 5 seconds not counting 5 seconds I set to display POST instead of Asus logo. It doesn't matter if BIOS is at factory defaults or DOCP only or all my settings, times are same.
Now come some strange things I noticed starting with 6024 and now with 6042. When Fast BOOT is enabled for first start, neither logo or POST are displayed but screen stays black during the time those should be displayed and goes to Windows. When it's enabled for fast BOOT "After power loss" it also stays black during windows restart or reset button use..


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just ordered 5800x as probably last upgrade for next 2 years and full system upgrade to what will be most actual at that time.


----------



## Espionage724

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but on this motherboard, the USB-C and the A port above it go direct to the CPU, along with USB 3.0 front-panel (bottom of board). The two USB-A across from the PS/2 port and the two across from the Ethernet port go through the chipset. The two turquoise ASMedia ports go to the CPU. This was important when I had a Rift CV1 because sensors wouldn't work well from the chipset USB ports.

With a Quest 2, there's no power delivered over the motherboard's C port, but it does work for data and Link sessions. This was changed somehwere around the same time as V27 Quest 2 firmware and I recall there being a BIOS update for this board around that same point.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BIOS 6042 is out of beta.


----------



## MishelLngelo




----------



## Espionage724

It seems either Resizable BAR or Above 4G Decode cause some kind of system-wide latency, or maybe with just the USB. I've had both options on as soon as they were available and thought nothing of it.

A few days ago I did a Windows 10 install with both options disabled, and my mouse is the smoothest thing ever now even at 60Hz and 500Hz polling. This seems consistent across a few installs. I've seen mention about some kind of system-wide slowness after toggling those options even when reverting them, and that a CMOS reset is the only way to fix that; that also seems true in my case. This was all with 6042 beta.

I have a RX 6600 XT and 2700X, and a Harpoon RGB mouse plugged into the A port above C (CPU). I've had a RTX 3060 and RX 580 in the past, but didn't check to see if this was an issue on those (I don't recall either being any smoother). I can't recall how my cursor felt prior to the above 4G decode option being added, but I've had both options on since the first BIOS that came with it.


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> BIOS 6042 is out of beta.
> View attachment 2563481


Anyone have to lower their CO settings for this BIOS? I've heard stuff on reddit about it and I've been cautious about updating it immediately.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Anyone have to lower their CO settings for this BIOS? I've heard stuff on reddit about it and I've been cautious about updating it immediately.


I just left PBO on auto and getting 4.77GHz single core with 4.45 on rest of cores v1.3v and <70c. Btw, PBO seem to work opposite of 3700x


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Anyone have to lower their CO settings for this BIOS? I've heard stuff on reddit about it and I've been cautious about updating it immediately.


Which exact settings you are talking about ? There's no CO per se like om 500 MBs or at least I can't find it,


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> Which exact settings you are talking about ? There's no CO per se like om 500 MBs or at least I can't find it,


Just the overclocks. I've heard this specific BIOS could mess up your stable CO or memory overclocks. I've updated regardless, no issues so far.


----------



## MishelLngelo

eBombzor said:


> Just the overclocks. I've heard this specific BIOS could mess up your stable CO or memory overclocks. I've updated regardless, no issues so far.


Ryzen Master suddenly got options for CO so I tried both All Core and Per core but nothing good came out of it.


----------



## eBombzor

MishelLngelo said:


> Ryzen Master suddenly got options for CO so I tried both All Core and Per core but nothing good came out of it.


xD same for me instant crashes in game. I just use my own CO values. I never trust those auto overclocking tools, never works.


----------



## xeizo

I haven't even installed Ryzen Master on any of my rigs for over a year, a lot less headache


----------



## MishelLngelo

xeizo said:


> I haven't even installed Ryzen Master on any of my rigs for over a year, a lot less headache


RM is good for fast and accurate display of settings and sensors but as any of such SW is poor for OC.


----------



## xeizo

MishelLngelo said:


> RM is good for fast and accurate display of settings and sensors but as any of such SW is poor for OC.


HWINFO64 shows me everything I need to know


----------



## Rayleighzero

did any of u guys try fTPM with the latest Agesa 1.2.0.7 on 3000 CPUs.. any stutter did it really got fixed?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> did any of u guys try fTPM with the latest Agesa 1.2.0.7 on 3000 CPUs.. any stutter did it really got fixed?


I had 3700x until couple of weeks ago, personally didn't have any stutter but is was fixed in combination of AGESA 1007 and W11 update.


----------



## Rayleighzero

also got this wild random FAN4 in the newest BIOS


----------



## Espionage724

Does anyone know what lanes the second PCI-E slot (metal shroud) uses? The top slot uses the CPU lanes for up to 16x, and the second slot does 8x. But I wonder if it's using the CPU lanes, or if it's going through the chipset?

Edit: The 2nd PCI-E slot with the metal shroud is CPU-connected


----------



## MishelLngelo

Espionage724 said:


> Does anyone know what lanes the second PCI-E slot (metal shroud) uses? The top slot uses the CPU lanes for up to 16x, and the second slot does 8x. But I wonder if it's using the CPU lanes, or if it's going through the chipset?


Methinks it's CPU, first slot drops to x8 when second slot is used in x8 mode.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Some running done. Set Per CCx voltage to 1.3v, multiplier at 47 and that made dynamic OC rangin from less than 1GHz @ 0.98v and 32c in 25c environment. CD r23 load up to 74c. Will be testing this setup for couple of days and than try with lower voltage.


----------



## Espionage724

MishelLngelo said:


> Methinks it's CPU, first slot drops to x8 when second slot is used in x8 mode.


Yes it's CPU-connected according to HWiNFO

I have a RX 6600 XT which can only do 8x, but I had it in the top slot, which basically had a nice hot zone in the middle of the board with the CPU, NVMe, and GPU being right there. I figure moving it to the second PCI-E slot would work fine since it's still 8x.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why this can't be changed ?


----------



## MrTomppa12345

hi

can you plug 5800x3d into this board?

will 240mm AIO watercooler will be enough for cooling 5800X3D

thanks for help

bios is updated allready


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrTomppa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> can you plug 5800x3d into this board?
> 
> will 240mm AIO watercooler will be enough for cooling 5800X3D
> 
> thanks for help
> 
> bios is updated allready


Yes, of course. I'm running 5800x which is practically same except for larger cache. BIOS 6042. 
240 AIO may be enough for normal settings but even with my 360 it gets close to 90c under some high sustained loads like couple of rounds of CB r23. Sits close to 80c with games end more demanding SW.
It's above 30c in my room now and that influences temps. 
Too bad this MB and BIOS don't have working Core Optimizer but it works thru Ryzen Master although performance results are not as good as with careful BIOS settings.


----------



## MrBichoune

Hello,

I have some trouble understanding the Pcie lines, so I would need your help.

Here is my setup:
-Asus Prime X470-pro
-Ryzen 5 3600x
-RTX 2080
-Ram 8x4 ddr4 3200
-SSD Nmve crucial p2 1To
-AIO 280mm
-PSU 850W platinum

If I decide to add a 10GB Asus XG-C100C type network card (Pcie 3.0/4.0 x4), what will happen to the PCI lines? Will my GPU run at x8 instead of x16? Knowing that my Nmve SSD works in Pcie x4.

I understood that the difference in game between a GPU in 3.0 x8 and the same GPU in 4.0 x16 was very small but I was thinking of upgrading my setup at the end of the year like this:

Ryzen 5 3600x -> Ryzen 7 5800X or 5800X3D
RTX 2080 -> RTX 4070 or 4080

Do you think this is possible or performance may be restricted? Especially if adding a PCI x4 network card limits the PCI GPU to x8.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrBichoune said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some trouble understanding the Pcie lines, so I would need your help.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> -Asus Prime X470-pro
> -Ryzen 5 3600x
> -RTX 2080
> -Ram 8x4 ddr4 3200
> -SSD Nmve crucial p2 1To
> -AIO 280mm
> -PSU 850W platinum
> 
> If I decide to add a 10GB Asus XG-C100C type network card (Pcie 3.0/4.0 x4), what will happen to the PCI lines? Will my GPU run at x8 instead of x16? Knowing that my Nmve SSD works in Pcie x4.
> 
> I understood that the difference in game between a GPU in 3.0 x8 and the same GPU in 4.0 x16 was very small but I was thinking of upgrading my setup at the end of the year like this:
> 
> Ryzen 5 3600x -> Ryzen 7 5800X or 5800X3D
> RTX 2080 -> RTX 4070 or 4080
> 
> Do you think this is possible or performance may be restricted? Especially if adding a PCI x4 network card limits the PCI GPU to x8.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your answers.


First, top and 2nd PCIe x 16, PCIe x1 and M.2 are tied with CPU PCIe lanes
Others PCIe and second M.2 share PCIe lanes with chipset. 
If you put network card in bottom PCIe x 16 it will not interfere with GPU.


----------



## MrBichoune

MishelLngelo said:


> First, top and 2nd PCIe x 16, PCIe x1 and M.2 are tied with CPU PCIe lanes
> Others PCIe and second M.2 share PCIe lanes with chipset.
> If you put network card in bottom PCIe x 16 it will not interfere with GPU.


Thank you for your quick and understandable answer


----------



## MishelLngelo

MrBichoune said:


> Thank you for your quick and understandable answer


You are welcome.
R5 3000 and 5000 series has 20 free PCIe Gen 4.0 lanes but MB supports only Gen 3.0.
Chipset should have 16 but I think they are only gen 2.0 which should still be enough for network cards.


----------



## Espionage724

When starting my computer up from cold-boot, it will power on for a few seconds, power off, then turn back on and boot normally. I believe it's specific to PBO, but there's some BIOS setting that seems to cause this.

Does that happen to anyone else or anyone know what causes it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Espionage724 said:


> When starting my computer up from cold-boot, it will power on for a few seconds, power off, then turn back on and boot normally. I believe it's specific to PBO, but there's some BIOS setting that seems to cause this.
> 
> Does that happen to anyone else or anyone know what causes it?


Mine is doing same thing, "Memory training" I guess.


----------



## ocisdead

Espionage724 said:


> When starting my computer up from cold-boot, it will power on for a few seconds, power off, then turn back on and boot normally. I believe it's specific to PBO, but there's some BIOS setting that seems to cause this.
> 
> Does that happen to anyone else or anyone know what causes it?


Did you change dram Vboot voltage? Setting that to anything other than auto will cause a double post on some ASUS motherboards.


----------



## MishelLngelo

ocisdead said:


> Did you change dram Vboot voltage? Setting that to anything other than auto will cause a double post on some ASUS motherboards.


Mine is always on auto and still same. When restarted only few seconds and it's fully on


----------



## Espionage724

ocisdead said:


> Did you change dram Vboot voltage? Setting that to anything other than auto will cause a double post on some ASUS motherboards.


Yeah I force 1.4V, although I do that every time I reset BIOS; the double-post only happens when I re-configure the BIOS sometimes. It's likely a setting I only do sometimes but I'd have to narrow it down.

I suspect it has to do with PBO but I'll check later; usually I enable it under both places (BIOS and AMD CBS), but this time I have it off.


----------



## Padres84

Hi everyone!

I have a question I'm running the x-470 pro prime with 5800x and a kit of G.Skill Flare X, DDR4, 16 GB, 3200MHz, CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX) 
I would like to upgrade my ram to 32GB
Is it better to buy another kit of the G.Skill Flare X or replace it with something like G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4 32GB (2x16GB) 3600MHz CL16 XMP2 F4-3600C16D-32GVKC
as the 2nd kit of G.Skill Flare X cost the same in my country as the G.Skill RipjawsV ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Padres84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question I'm running the x-470 pro prime with 5800x and a kit of G.Skill Flare X, DDR4, 16 GB, 3200MHz, CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
> I would like to upgrade my ram to 32GB
> Is it better to buy another kit of the G.Skill Flare X or replace it with something like G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4 32GB (2x16GB) 3600MHz CL16 XMP2 F4-3600C16D-32GVKC
> as the 2nd kit of G.Skill Flare X cost the same in my country as the G.Skill RipjawsV ?


No brainer, get new kit of 2x8GB 3600, Cl16. First, mixing RAM that didn't come as kit is not 100% sure to run correctly. Two, Ryzen responds nicely to fast memory.


----------



## Padres84

Thx man!
One more question I have the possibility to buy this kit even cheaper : G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 32 GB, 4000MHz, CL18 (F4-4000C18D-32GVK) 
Do you think the 3600 CL 16 will be faster as I know the board does not support 4000mhz Ram?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Padres84 said:


> Thx man!
> One more question I have the possibility to buy this kit even cheaper : G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 32 GB, 4000MHz, CL18 (F4-4000C18D-32GVK)
> Do you think the 3600 CL 16 will be faster as I know the board does not support 4000mhz Ram?


Don't quote me for this nut I think it's a b-die at 4000 and Cl 18 and MB does support 4000MHz. and even higher just make sure you are on BIOS 6042 /last one)
At one time I manged to push my memory that far but at atrocious Cl and no stability but got up.windows.


----------



## Padres84

MishelLngelo said:


> Don't quote me for this nut I think it's a b-die at 4000 and Cl 18 and MB does support 4000MHz. and even higher just make sure you are on BIOS 6042 /last one)
> At one time I manged to push my memory that far but at atrocious Cl and no stability but got up.windows.


Thx man! 
The price difference is about 15% so I need to think about it


----------



## Espionage724

Espionage724 said:


> When starting my computer up from cold-boot, it will power on for a few seconds, power off, then turn back on and boot normally. I believe it's specific to PBO, but there's some BIOS setting that seems to cause this.
> 
> Does that happen to anyone else or anyone know what causes it?


Advanced -> Onboard Devices Configuration -> PCIE16_3 3X-2X Switch

Setting it to 2x causes the reboot. Leaving it Auto or selecting 4X allows POST to happen without reboot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Espionage724 said:


> Advanced -> Onboard Devices Configuration -> PCIE16_3 3X-2X Switch
> 
> Setting it to 2x causes the reboot. Leaving it Auto or selecting 4X allows POST to happen without reboot.


Just checked, it's still set to x4 since I had an NVME in it nut there's still one reboot when starting cold (power off).


----------



## Espionage724

I narrowed it down to that one setting, but I'm thinking there's more to it than that since I've had times without the double-POST with that at 2X.


----------



## Padres84

HI guys need urgent help!
I have installed the new RAM and pc boots but there is no signal.
I have tried to clear CMOS - same
I have restored old RAM and same
Please anyone can help ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Padres84 said:


> HI guys need urgent help!
> I have installed the new RAM and pc boots but there is no signal.
> I have tried to clear CMOS - same
> I have restored old RAM and same
> Please anyone can help ?


RAM in A2 and B2 slots ?


----------



## Padres84

_RAM in A2 and B2 slots ?_
yup

I had to take out the battery and now all works.


----------



## Rayleighzero

has anyone here made a good transition to the 5800x3D in this board?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Rayleighzero said:


> has anyone here made a good transition to the 5800x3D in this board?


Why would be that any different than non-3D ?


----------



## xeizo

NO difference, 5800X3D should work as well as any other Zen 3 with the latest bios. I currently run a R5 5500 on mine, as a HTPC.


----------



## MishelLngelo

My 5800x also working fine. even CO works with latest BIOS, holding at -20 all core.


----------



## umeng2002

My 5800X worked better in this x470 board than in my new B550 board. I would imagine the X3D working the same.


----------



## rodrigobiz_6348

Just used pbo2 and achieve - 30 all cores. 
I have one question about The m2 ssd of this board, it is PCI gen 3 or PCI gen 4?

There is some old news that after bios update the x470-pro would support m2 gen4 in the first slot.


----------



## Padres84

For me the 5800x also working perfect


----------



## huilun02_dec

I have this mobo and about to upgrade from 2600X to 5800X and Samsung 980 Pro

Can anyone confirm if with 6042, I can run gen4 x8 and gen4 x4 in the first pcie and m2 slots simultaneously? Thanks









Asus publishes X470 and B450 PCIe Gen 4 compatibility chart


At Computex AMD denied that pre-X570 motherboards would support PCIe Gen 4.




hexus.net





Also have 4 sticks of 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600mhz CL14 SR (those are the DOCP out of the box), any advice what I should do with them. Should I try 3800 or 4000mhz to make the most out of infinity fabric?


----------



## MishelLngelo

huilun02 said:


> I have this mobo and about to upgrade from 2600X to 5800X and Samsung 980 Pro
> 
> Can anyone confirm if with 6042, I can run gen4 x8 and gen4 x4 in the first pcie and m2 slots simultaneously? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus publishes X470 and B450 PCIe Gen 4 compatibility chart
> 
> 
> At Computex AMD denied that pre-X570 motherboards would support PCIe Gen 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hexus.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have 4 sticks of 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600mhz CL14 SR (those are the DOCP out of the box), any advice what I should do with them. Should I try 3800 or 4000mhz to make the most out of infinity fabric?


You can use PCIe gen4 devices in all slots but at gen3 speeds on PCIe lanes from CPU. Those are first and second PCIe x16 (they share those 16 PCIe lanes) and and M.2 NVMe at x4 which is also gen3,
Bottom PCIe x16 and M.2 are only gen2 so anything in them can run only at gen2 speeds. those lanes are shared from chipset.
Although 5000 series Ryzen supports gen 4, BIOS doesn't allow it.


----------



## huilun02_dec

MishelLngelo said:


> You can use PCIe gen4 devices in all slots but at gen3 speeds on PCIe lanes from CPU. Those are first and second PCIe x16 (they share those 16 PCIe lanes) and and M.2 NVMe at x4 which is also gen3...
> 
> Although 5000 series Ryzen supports gen 4, BIOS doesn't allow it.


So my gen4 nvme drive will be limited to 3500MBps?


----------



## rodrigobiz_6348

huilun02 said:


> I have this mobo and about to upgrade from 2600X to 5800X and Samsung 980 Pro
> 
> Can anyone confirm if with 6042, I can run gen4 x8 and gen4 x4 in the first pcie and m2 slots simultaneously? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus publishes X470 and B450 PCIe Gen 4 compatibility chart
> 
> 
> At Computex AMD denied that pre-X570 motherboards would support PCIe Gen 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hexus.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have 4 sticks of 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600mhz CL14 SR (those are the DOCP out of the box), any advice what I should do with them. Should I try 3800 or 4000mhz to make the most out of infinity fabric?


DId you test the nvme drive speed? I was thinking in buy a gen 4 ssd to for this board.


----------



## MishelLngelo

huilun02 said:


> So my gen4 nvme drive will be limited to 3500MBps?


Yes, that's about it, in second M.2 about half.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rodrigobiz_6348 said:


> DId you test the nvme drive speed? I was thinking in buy a gen 4 ssd to for this board.


That's gen3 limit no ,matter which drive.


----------



## huilun02_dec

rodrigobiz_6348 said:


> DId you test the nvme drive speed? I was thinking in buy a gen 4 ssd to for this board.


I ordered a 980 Pro 1TB just before I asked. Importing from Amazon US and yet to arrive. So I cant confirm anything yet. But 5800X is installed

6402 does not appear to support pcie gen 4 (correct me if im wrong) but not too bothered as I'm currently using pretty old sata SSDs (Plextor M5P, Samsung 850 Evo) and yet I still get into Windows near instantaneously, somehow much faster than with the old 2600X. In theory the 980 Pro should cap out at the absolute highest speeds that pcie gen 3 x4 can do, with this mobo. Unless somehow it supports gen 4

------

On a side note, dont know if I got a bad 5800X or Asus messed up, I kept getting random BSOD from WHEA code 41 (Kernal Power). Got it fixed by setting SOC to 1.1V and boost override -150Mhz. Now boosts to 4.7Ghz most of the time and never breaks 80C. Corsair H115i Pro 280mm stock fans, ambient 30C 70%. CO is -20 on all cores, maybe I improve CO when I got the time. PPT TDC EDC are all left on Auto which appears to be the stock 142/95/140 in Ryzen Master. The only PBO setting that seemed to have an effect in stopping the crashes was a negative boost override.

Running 2 kits of 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600Mhz C14 1.45V (DOCP 14-16-16-16-36), single side single rank b-die (which is why I bought 2 kits). They work fine at 3866Mhz 16-16-16-16-36 1.40V with SOC at 1.125V. I wanted to stop at 3800Mhz but for some reason it refuses to post with manual FCLK 1900Mhz no matter what I set, and I have to clear cmos. Dont know if its the mobo or CPU. If I set RAM to 3800Mhz and leave FCLK on auto, it will boot but FCLK will stay at 1800Mhz??? I checked in ZenTimings

But then 1933Mhz works just fine and FCLK stays coupled. Maybe I try tCL 14 and tighten timings when I got the time. Not very hopeful because its 4 sticks of RAM on the mobo


Hopefully this info helps someone, or someone can shed some light on the WHEA crashes or strange FCLK behavior


----------

